# Ladies only - Neu hier?! Der Vorstellungs-Thread



## JarJarBings (19. April 2010)

und mein username ist programm. ;-) ich bin ein talent, was stürze an unmöglichen stellen angeht. *gg*
ich weiß nicht, ob ihr hier einen vorstellungsthread habt, hab auf anhieb nix gefunden, daher mach ich es jetzt einfach mal so.
ich bin demnächst 36 *schluck*, seit 10 jahren auf dem bike unterwegs, aber erst seit knapp 2 jahren mach ich das, was man so als mountainbiken bezeichnet.
ich hatte früher ein hardtail von votec mit clickies und seit 1 jahr (und nach 2 rippenprellungen wegen der clickies (s.username ;-) ) fahr ich ein fully von rotwild. 
primär bin ich hier gelandet, weil ich mit meinem mann im juni ein wochenende durch die eifel fahren will, mit einer übernachtung.
im moment überfordert mich die informationsflut, hat jemand hier einen tip für eine schöne 2 tagestour?


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. April 2010)

Servus!  

Äh... Vorstellungsthread? Warum bin ich darauf nicht gekommen?  

Egal, Du bist herzlich willkommen - und übrigens beileibe nicht die Älteste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JarJarBings (19. April 2010)

naja, ich kenn das so, dass man sich mal vorstellt, wenn man irgendwo einfach so auftaucht. 
aber keine angst, meine bh-größe behalte ich für mich. 
danke jedenfalls.


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. April 2010)

Oooch, wir haben hier keine Scheu vor BH-Größen - schließlich sind wir ja hier unter uns!  

Übrigens spricht mich Dein "Ziel" (Signatur) sehr an!    Ich werde dort im Juni mal etwas wildern...


----------



## JarJarBings (19. April 2010)

ich muss das erst mal hinkriegen.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. April 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> und mein username ist programm. ;-) ich bin ein talent, was stürze an unmöglichen stellen angeht. *gg*
> ich weiß nicht, ob ihr hier einen vorstellungsthread habt, hab auf anhieb nix gefunden, daher mach ich es jetzt einfach mal so.
> ich bin demnächst 36 *schluck*, seit 10 jahren auf dem bike unterwegs, aber erst seit knapp 2 jahren mach ich das, was man so als mountainbiken bezeichnet.
> ich hatte früher ein hardtail von votec mit clickies und seit 1 jahr (und nach 2 rippenprellungen wegen der clickies (s.username ;-) ) fahr ich ein fully von rotwild.
> ...



Welcome 
Schau mal hier bei den Rotwild Rittern vorbei:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=225734&page=179&highlight=rotwild

Der Jürgen (JMR) kommt aus der Eifel. Er kennt und organisiert super Touren.
Schau auch mal auf seine HP, lohnt sich


----------



## LaCarolina (19. April 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen, junger Hüpfer


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. April 2010)

Hallöchen, willkommen! Du senkst den Altersdurchschnitt hier.


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. April 2010)

Ups... Schon wieder weg, die Neue?! Was ist da denn schief gelaufen?


----------



## Deleted168745 (20. April 2010)

..tss, etz wollt ich grad Hallo sagen...


----------



## Iria (20. April 2010)

Hallo! Ich bin ein Neuling hier auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (20. April 2010)

Ah, doch noch jemanden, den man willkommen heißen kann 
WILLKOMMEN!


----------



## LaCarolina (20. April 2010)

Willkommen Iria, erzähl mal bischen mehr


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. April 2010)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Willkommen Iria, erzähl mal bischen mehr



Selber!  

Aber weil frau mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen sollte: Ich bin hier die Forumsputze. Fast 44, Zuhause hier und da und auch dort (immer aber im Süden  ), seit über 20 Jahren auf Bikes mit viel und weniger Federweg und oft auch im Renntempo unterwegs - seit ein paar Jahren zunehmend auf dem Rennrad. _Dem_ Rennrad? Naja, einem meiner Rennräder...


----------



## LaCarolina (20. April 2010)

Hab mich schon brav vorgestellt, im normalen Vorstellungsthread .
Aber egal, ich bin 48 , lebe mit Mann und Hund in Südspanien, in Málaga, umgeben von netten Bergen und mediterranen Wäldern.
Mit dem MTB hab ich vor 6 Monaten angefangen, bin also noch Neuling. In D hab ich immer ein Rad gehabt, aber nach dem Auswandern hatte ich eine Pause von 10 Jahren.
Ansonsten gehen wir viel in die andalusischen Gebirge, Wandern, mehrtägige Routen und ein bischen Schneekraxeln.

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Fie (20. April 2010)

Bin die Micha

47 und aus dem wilden Süden, wo ich mit meiner schwer pubertären Tochter (fast 17) lebe. Biken mehr schlecht als recht seit ca 2 Jahren, mit Motor (heute meld ich das Moped wieder an) geht es wesentlich besser.
War gestern im Hoch-Schwarzwald, Himmel, ist es da bergig - aber wunderschön!

Und ein herzliches Willkommen an euch!


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. April 2010)

Na gut, dann ich auch nochmal, das mit dem Vorstellungsthread ist ja auch schon ne Weile her.
Seit kurzem 42, vom Osten in den Süden gezogen und dann in Hessen gelandet. Bin vor ein paar Jahren nach einer völlig vergeigten Marathonvorbereitung und auf dringendes Anraten meines Sportdocs aus der Läuferfraktion in die Radlerfraktion gewechselt. Wobei der eher Rennrad im Sinn hatte, von wegen der Gelenke und so. Aber das ist mir hier zu gefährlich. Seitdem versuche ich nicht vom Rad zu fallen. Mal mit mehr, mal mit weniger Erfolg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisbaerin (20. April 2010)

Herzliches Willkommen auch von mir.

Der Sommer kommt.


----------



## JarJarBings (20. April 2010)

ich hab kalte füße gekriegt, ihr seid ja ganz schön professionel unterwegs hier. 
aber dann hab ich gedacht, is ja virtuell, das krieg ich hin. 
ich hab mich nochmal angemeldet und dieses mal sogar ne mail gekriegt, wo was von nem vorstellungsbereich drin steht...


----------



## Warnschild (20. April 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> ich hab kalte füße gekriegt, ihr seid ja ganz schön professionel unterwegs hier.



So gehts mir jedes Mal, bevor ich mit anderen fahre. Nach 5 min vergess ichs im Idealfall aber und später sowieso. Und das, obwohl ich bisher fast ausschließlich mit deutlich fitteren und erfahreneren Damen und Herren unterwegs war. 

Will sagen: Eine gute Gruppe gibt dir kein schlechtes Gefühl (oder so ähnlich ;-) )


----------



## apoptygma (20. April 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> ich hab kalte füße gekriegt, ihr seid ja ganz schön professionel unterwegs hier.
> aber dann hab ich gedacht, is ja virtuell, das krieg ich hin.
> ich hab mich nochmal angemeldet und dieses mal sogar ne mail gekriegt, wo was von nem vorstellungsbereich drin steht...



Nu aber hier geblieben, ich glaub es hackt 

Also....Stuhlkreis!

Wencke, 35 Jahre alt, Skorpion, mit ebenfalls pubärtierendem 16 1/2er Kind, aber Jungen , Single (uiuiui) und seit Mai 2008 auf dem MTB.

Und seitdem ich weiss, das ich perfekt bin, hält sich meine Arroganz in Grenzen


----------



## Deleted168745 (20. April 2010)

Äne, 26, Wassermann; vorpubertäre 5Jährige zustandegebracht; fahre fahrrad; kletter auch; ansonsten: gestört, aber friedlich


----------



## Honigblume (20. April 2010)

*brav mit dazu setz*

Michaela, 31 Jahre jung, Stier, keine Kinder und warte auf mein neues Bergradl und hoffe, daß ich noch einen Händler meine Gabel noch vor Samstag heile macht *argh*.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (20. April 2010)

Dann will ich auch mal.

Heisse Sabine bin 32 Jahre, Single und Kinder los und fahre seit Mai letzten Jahres wieder Rad. 
Ausserdem hab ich noch nen Pony und nen Hund.


----------



## apoptygma (20. April 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> *brav mit dazu setz*
> 
> Michaela, 31 Jahre jung, Stier, keine Kinder und warte auf mein neues Bergradl und hoffe, daß ich noch einen Händler meine Gabel noch vor Samstag heile macht *argh*.



Nee ne?

Getz sach nicht das Sundern für Dich auf der Kippe steht wegen der Gabel???


----------



## Echinopsis (20. April 2010)

Na gut, dann reihe ich mich mal brav hier ein:

Tine, (noch) 29, auf dem Bike seit '94, so richtig ernsthaft aber erst seit 2001 und Rennen seit 2003, vorwiegend Marathon, ab und zu Cross Country, Dirt und Downhill war auch schon dabei, ist aber nicht meine Welt, bislang keine Kinder aber fest vergeben, ebenfalls ein Pony und diverses Geflügel, Wohnort im schönen Lipperland am Teutoburger Wald, das muss erstmal reichen


----------



## Honigblume (20. April 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nee ne?
> 
> Getz sach nicht das Sundern für Dich auf der Kippe steht wegen der Gabel???



Nö, zur Not fahr ich mit dem Bike von meinem Freund, er hat mir schon mal "ausgeholfen" als mein Rad länger als geplant in Bocholt war  
Müsste nur andere Griffe dran machen, weil ich mit den "fetten" Ergons nicht zurecht komm... gibt aber schlimmeres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (20. April 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Nö, zur Not fahr ich mit dem Bike von meinem Freund, er hat mir schon mal "ausgeholfen" als mein Rad länger als geplant in Bocholt war
> Müsste nur andere Griffe dran machen, weil ich mit den "fetten" Ergons nicht zurecht komm... gibt aber schlimmeres



Dann is ja gut....

Dann sehen wir uns Samstag


----------



## lucie (20. April 2010)

Da muß ich mich jetzt aber mal schämen! *in die Ecke stell*
Habe hier zu einigen Beiträgen schon meinen Senf dazugegeben, mich aber noch garnicht vorgestellt. Wird hiermit schleunigst nachgeholt mit der Bitte um Vergebung:
Cathleen, 40, Reifen am Bike werden immer breiter, Lenker der "Gesundheit wegen" und dem Alter Tribut zollend  immer höher - soll ja gut sein für die Wirbelsäule, vonwegen Dämpfung und so..., einfach schön so'n Hollandrad, hier im Flachland (rechts neben dem Harz) brauch ich einfach nichts Anderes.


----------



## JarJarBings (20. April 2010)

jetzt habt ihr ja doch eure bh größe verraten. 
ich hab noch eine tochter, ziemlich vorpubertär, und einen mann, der gleichzeitig der fahrradhändler meines vertrauens ist. 
ich bin ne richtige bergziege, ich bräuchte nur uphill, aber das is halt mit erschwerten bedingungen verbunden hier bei uns. und ich fahr absolut nur für den spass, auch wenn ich den einen oder anderen marathon noch melden werde.
und nochmal danke für die nette begrüßung.


----------



## MelleD (21. April 2010)

@lucie 
irgendwie hatten wir bis jetzt auch noch keinen "hi, ich bin..."-Thread 

Melanie, noch 26, kein Kind, kein Mann, fester Freund vorhanden.
Mit dem Biken bin ich vor 2 Jahren angefangen, hab dann nen Jahr Pause gemacht und bin letzten Herbst wieder richtig angefangen. Zurzeit noch grundlegende Sachen am üben wie Bunny Hop, Trackstand etc. Gucke zur Zeit nach dem günstigen Einsteiger-Downhillrahmen, um mal zu gucken, ob mir das "den-Berg-runterwerfen"  gut gefällt.


----------



## scylla (21. April 2010)

Ach so ist das... jetzt muss man sich hier auch noch outen  

Na dann mach ich auch mal mit 
Nika, 26, Skorpion... biken tu ich seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit, seit etwa zwei Jahren habe ich auch noch den Reiz des Rennradelns für mich entdeckt, und im Moment bin ich dabei zu lernen dass man ein Bergrad auch anders als auf dem Rücken den Berg hochbewegen kann


----------



## swe68 (21. April 2010)

Stephanie, 42 (ich hebe den Schnitt hier mal wieder an ), seit 2000 ca. fahre ich ein MTB, dank eines bikefanatischen Lebensgefährten wurden dann auch noch RR und Crosser-Fahren getestet und die Fahrräder behalten.
Nebenbei war ich immer Laufen. Meine größte Liebe gehört den Bergen - zu Fuß und manchmal mit Pickel und Steigeisen. Auf einem Gipfel zu stehen ist das höchste im Leben 
Dieses Jahr kommen meine Räder schlecht weg. Ich bin fast nur am Laufen, weil ich ein paar seltsame Ziele mit mir aushandle. Wartet es ab 
Ansonsten: In einer Softwarebutze tätig., außerdem fotografiere ich gerne und viel.
Und ich putze hier in einem anderen Forumsbereich.


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. April 2010)

Da siehste mal... Unser Neuling macht gleich mal ein ganz großes Fass auf!   

Jetzt wird aber auch hiergeblieben, klar?!   

Sternzeichen werden hier verraten? Hm... Soooo intim gleich?!    Okay: Krebs. Aszendent Löwe. Das macht´s geringfügig besser.


----------



## JarJarBings (21. April 2010)

ja, auf jeden fall, jetzt wo ihr schon so intim geworden seid deshalb... 
aber ich muss nachher erst mal gucken, wo ich mich konstruktiv beteiligen kann, ich hab eigentlich von nix ne ahnung.  ich bin ja schon froh, dass ich seit 2 wochen in der lage bin, mein bike mit ausgebautem vorderrad ins auto zu stellen.... 
aber jetzt geh ich erst mal ne runde in den wald.


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. April 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> aber ich muss nachher erst mal gucken, wo ich mich konstruktiv beteiligen kann, ich hab eigentlich von nix ne ahnung.



Wer hat hier schon Ahnung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teekillja (21. April 2010)

Na, dann werde ich mich auch mal vorstellen und den Altersdurchschnitt kräftig anheben: Gabi, seit ein paar Tagen 56, aber noch ziemlich fit . Lebe in Berlin. Fahre seit 3 Jahren MTBs, vor allem lange Strecken zur Arbeit. Ansonsten hab ich auch nicht viel Ahnung  vom "Fahrradschrauben" (dafür gibts auf meiner Arbeitsstelle Leute, die sich berufsbedingt damit auskennen)


----------



## Fie (21. April 2010)

Oh, Sternzeichen: Fische - Aszendent unbekannt und auch gut so. Bin Fische pur, da gibt´s nichts zum Rütteln! 

Nächstes Fass: im Chinesischen - Hase


----------



## MelleD (21. April 2010)

Sternzeichen auch noch? 
Stier, Akzendent Jungfrau, im chinesischen im Jahr des Schweins geboren 
Jaja, lacht ruhig


----------



## Fie (21. April 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Sternzeichen auch noch?
> Stier, Akzendent Jungfrau, im chinesischen im Jahr des Schweins geboren
> Jaja, lacht ruhig



Akzendent - wie schnuggelig 

Wieso lachen? Ist doch nix schlimmes, wenn man die wahre Bedeutung kennt!


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. April 2010)

Pferd.


----------



## ghost81 (21. April 2010)

Bin auch relativ neu hier, sowohl in der IBC als auch in der MTB-Gemeinde, bin 28 Jahre und begeistere mich schon längere Zeit für den MTB-Sport aber bisher nicht mit eigenem Radl  aber seit Weihnachten '09 habe ich auch ein tolles Fully und jetzt kann es los gehen. Starte in knapp zwei Wochen mit einem "Divas"-Camp in meine persönliche MTB-Karriere  und freue mich wahnsinnig.

Bei dieser Gelegenheit auch mal eine DICKES LOB an alle die hier vertreten sind. Ihr macht wirklich Mut auf mehr   Ihr seid super 

Suche so nebenbei auch Gleichgesinnte aus dem Nürnberger Raum ???
Als kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag, falls es nicht in eurem Profil hinterlegt ist, wäre es schön, wenn ihr dazu schreibt woher ihr kommt, vielleicht entstehen so nicht nur virtuelle MTB-Freundschaften 

Wünsche allen einen schönen sonnigen Tag und bis bald
Grüße
Ines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (21. April 2010)

Ach die auch? ;-)

Oke, wie schon gesagt, bin Skorpion mit Aszdenten im Zwilling (nein, ich will getz kein "ach Du sch....., nen Skorpion mit 2 Gesichtern" hören ) 

Chinesisch: Tiescher *hehe

Beruflich als, aufpassen, getz wirds ganz langweilig, Chefsekretärin und Personalsachbearbeiterin in ner 130 Mann-Bude tätig


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. April 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Beruflich als, aufpassen, getz wirds ganz langweilig (...)



Juristin. Schlimmer noch: Wirtschaftsjuristin!  
Tätig als Berufsschreiberling, auch Journalistin/(Buch-)Autorin genannt...


----------



## teekillja (21. April 2010)

Na gut, ok: Widder, Assistent  Skorpion; 
Chinesisch Pferd


----------



## JarJarBings (21. April 2010)

okay dann ich auch: zwilling mit aszendent jungfrau, chinesisch: tiger.
was das alles bedeutet, keine ahnung. 
habs nicht so mit astrologie.


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. April 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> habs nicht so mit astrologie.



Ich auch nicht. Aber man kann so manches wunderbar auf die Sterne schieben...


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. April 2010)

Glaube auch nicht an Astrologie, aber meinetwegen:

Widder, Aszendent Wassermann (musste ich erst mal recherchieren).
Chinesisch: keine Ahnung

Und ja, ich bin sowas von dickköpfig. Meine Familie und mein Freund können ein Lied davon singen. Der ist mir übrigens auf dem großen Feldi im Taunus über den Weg gefahren, davor war ich lange Jahre glücklicher Single, konnte tun und lassen was ich wollte. Aber so ist es auch ganz schön.

Beruflich: Schule nach der 10. geschmissen, Dachdeckerlehre, Anfang 20 Meisterprüfung, auf dem Bau geschafft, in den öffentlichen Dienst gewechselt, Hochschulzugangsprüfung abgelegt, Jurastudium neben dem Beruf, nach dem Grundstudium aus zeitlichen Gründen aufhören müssen, immer noch öffentlicher Dienst, Bereich rote Autos mit blauen Lichtern, mittlerweile in der Abteilung Vorbeugender Brandschutz als Sachbearbeiter angekommen, also "normale Arbeitszeiten".
Ein bißchen Ehrenamt als Ausbilder für die freiwilligen Feuerwehren in dem Landkreis und in der FF in der Stadt in der ich wohne.
Frau hätte es auch einfacher haben können.


----------



## MelleD (21. April 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Aber man kann so manches wunderbar auf die Sterne schieben...


 
Das stimmt, meinen Dickkopf schieb ich auch immer auf Stier 

Aszendent, besser?  Saß in der Berufsschule, dat musste schnell lüppen 

Beruflich in meiner zweiten Ausbildung zur Kauffrau für Bürokommunikation bei nem Versicherungsunternehmen. Erste Ausbildung war zur Vermessungstechnikerin, nach meiner Ausbildung leider keinen Job gefunden.

Komme aus dem flachen Münsterland, zwischen Münster und Recklinghausen.


----------



## anna94 (21. April 2010)

Hallo , 
möchte mich dann auch mal vorstellen 
Also meine Name ist Anna ,15 Jahre  vom Sternzeichen bin ich Löwe und bin vor ca. einem Jahr aufs mountainbiken gekommen .
Fahre ein Focus black raider (2010) , ist nicht das beste aber für mich reicht es . 
Hm ansonsten , bin ich Schülerin (9. Klasse gym.) und mache neben dem biken noch   Hundesport .
Rennen bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefahren , ändert sich aber am Samstag . Werde in Sundern , 30 km an den Start gehen . 
Falls ihr noch Fragen habt , immer her damit 

LG Anna


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. April 2010)

(Jaja, ich weiß, ich bin kindisch. Aber es musste sein!  )

Etwas ernsthafter: Meine Lieben, ich glaube, wir haben unser Forumsküken gefunden!    Oder kann Anna jemand "unterbieten"?


----------



## Votec Tox (21. April 2010)

Und wer ist die Forumsoma? 

Na dann will ich auch mal: Steinbock, "Akzent" Skorpion und im Jahr des Drachen geboren! Also bloß nicht widersprechen 
Aber was hat das mit Radeln zutun? 
Geradelt bin ich schon "immer", jedoch nur so zum Spaß, als Kind mit dem Klapprad, das sah mehr nach Motorrad aus, ein BMX durfte ich nicht haben. Vor 20 Jahren ein Rennrad mit dem ich im Studium so alle Alltagsfahrten gemacht habe. Damit dann auch Ausflüge ins Gelände, hatte einen Gabelbruch, eine gebrochene Sattelaufnahme und unzählige Achter in den Laufrädern zu Folge... 
Es folgte mehr oder weniger eine Radpause, nur noch so Fahrten zur Post etc. Im Jahr 2002 kaufte ich mir das Votec Tox wegen der schönen Doppelbrückengabel und weil es so schön schwarz ist - kein Scherz. Aber über 26.000 km auf zwei Votec Tox sprechen für sich, wobei viel Alltag auf Asphalt und nur kleine und seltene Ausflüge ins Gelände.
Auf Grund meines Jahrtesabo fürs Skigebiet Flims/Laax etc. fuhr ich dann mal mit der Gondel hoch und hoppelte die Freeridestrecke runter (natürlich mit Helm und Protektoren vom Moppedfahren!) das Ende vom Lied, nun habe ich seit Mai letzten Jahres mein Biorad (Bionicon Supershuttle) und keine Ausreden mehr 
Und weil das Biorad nicht gerade leicht ist auch noch so einen Plastikrennerle, das macht auch Spaß!

Was ich bei Euch am meisten bewundere, ist, daß Einige gerade mal 1-2 Jahre biken und schon die anspruchsvollsten Sachen fahren. Respekt  bei mir dauert das immer ewig, übe mit dem Trialrad nun schon ein paar Monate und kann immer nur erst ein paar wenige Basics. Aber egal, Hauptsache Spaß und Schulung des Gleichgewichts.

Grüße, Juliane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (21. April 2010)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Und wer ist die Forumsoma?



Ich nicht, ich bin hier nur die Putze.    Aber wenn ich so den Blick schweifen lasse... Teekillja?


----------



## Hummelbrumm (21. April 2010)

dann werd ich mein Sternzeichen auch noch nachschieben. Bin Waage und sehr Harmonie bedürftig  obwohl ich beinahe den Skorpion geschafft hätte.
Und das Chinesiche war glaub ich Schlange.

Und Jobmäßig hab ich Zahntechnikerin gelernt un darbeite auch immer in dem Job.
Kann ganz nett sein muss aber nicht.



> Was ich bei Euch am meisten bewundere, ist, daß Einige gerade mal 1-2 Jahre biken und schon die anspruchsvollsten Sachen fahren. Respekt  bei mir dauert das immer ewig,


 
Ist bei mir genauso, brauche immer lange bis ich motorische Sachen umsetzten kann aber dann sitzt es.


----------



## teekillja (21. April 2010)

Ja, ja, jaaa, ich weiß. Nix mit Omma und so. Bin noch immer ziemlich flott unterwejens auf Straße und im Wald .


----------



## apoptygma (21. April 2010)

anna94 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> möchte mich dann auch mal vorstellen
> Also meine Name ist Anna ,15 Jahre  vom Sternzeichen bin ich Löwe und bin vor ca. einem Jahr aufs mountainbiken gekommen .
> Fahre ein Focus black raider (2010) , ist nicht das beste aber für mich reicht es .
> ...



 Vielleicht sieht man sich da  Find ich toll, das Du Dich in Deinem Alter schon ins Renngeschehen wirfst, ich drück Dir alle Daumen, das es für Dich gut läuft und Du zufriede und angestachelt aus dem ersten Rennen rausgehst ;-)


----------



## lucie (21. April 2010)

teekillja schrieb:


> Ja, ja, jaaa, ich weiß. Nix mit Omma und so. Bin noch immer ziemlich flott unterwejens auf Straße und im Wald .



Womit? Wahrscheinlich mit Renn- bzw. Bergrollator! uups, sorry ist mir so rausgerutscht, liegt wahrscheinlich an meinem Sternzeichen! 
Muß mal recherchieren, ob das Lästern zu meinen astrologisch bedingten, "positiven" Eigenschaften gezählt werden kann, oder ob ich mich wegen mangelnden Respekts vor dem Alter schon wieder in die Ecke stellen muß.


----------



## Deleted168745 (21. April 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> Womit? Bergrollator!


hmm..Bergrollator..mit Allrad, xtra hoher Radstand...Seilwinde? Scheinwerfer am Dach?^^


----------



## teekillja (21. April 2010)

@lucie
Ja, in die Ecke stellen solltest Du Dich. Falls Du ein Rotwild und ein Bergamont zur Rollatorklasse zählst....


----------



## Honigblume (21. April 2010)

Bin auch ein Pferd (Aszendent Droschkenpferd oder wie man auch immer das Pendant nennt), neben dem Stier, also. 
Zwei Erdzeichen, sprich bodenständig und ab und an möchte ich mit dem Kopf durch die Wand.


----------



## lucie (21. April 2010)

teekillja schrieb:


> @lucie
> Ja, in die Ecke stellen solltest Du Dich. Falls Du ein Rotwild und ein Bergamont zur Rollatorklasse zählst....



Steh schon drin und schäme mich! Zur Rollatorklasse zähle ich eher mein LV und mein SC Chameleon, aber doch niemals Rotwild und Bargamont...
Nee, mal ganz ehrlich, ich finde es toll, daß Du in dem "Alter" noch so fit unterwegs bist. 
Ich hoffe, ich habe wenigstens diese Kurve gerade noch rechtzeitig gekriegt, denn mit meiner momentan eher dürftigen Fahr- und Kurventechnik ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, daß *ich* demnächst einen echten Rollator zu meinem Fuhrpark hinzufügen darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teekillja (21. April 2010)

@lucie
tja, tja.....je oller, je doller


----------



## lucie (21. April 2010)

teekillja schrieb:


> @lucie
> tja, tja.....je oller, je doller



Genau!


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. April 2010)

Oooch, also Claudia (44, Fische  ) und ich überlegen schon länger, wie wir eines Tages unsere Rollatoren und Rollstühle tunen könnten: Viel Sichtcarbon, gelenkschonende Vollfederung, leichtes Titan (hab ich schon im Rücken, hält also erkennbar einiges aus  ) und natürlich gescheite Bremsen. Und damit ballern wir dann in Fullface und Protektorenjacket im Altenheim die Treppenhäuser runter!


----------



## lucie (21. April 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Oooch, also Claudia (44, Fische  ) und ich überlegen schon länger, wie wir eines Tages unsere Rollatoren und Rollstühle tunen könnten: Viel Sichtcarbon, gelenkschonende Vollfederung, leichtes Titan (hab ich schon im Rücken, hält also erkennbar einiges aus  ) und natürlich gescheite Bremsen. Und damit ballern wir dann in Fullface und Protektorenjacket im Altenheim die Treppenhäuser runter!



Die Protektorenpampers und den Ablaufbeutel für den Inhalt aus dem Trinkrucksack nicht vergessen!!! Sonst geht's Dank Sondendopings auch schon mal neben die Hose.


----------



## anna94 (21. April 2010)

Hallo , 
vielen Dank für die freundliche Aufnahme 
An alle die auch in Sundern am Start stehen , viel Erfolg .
Für mich wird das erst einmal eine Art reinschnuppern . Ankommen ist mein Ziel und das wird schon schwer genug  . 
Bei mir gilt wirklich , dabei sein ist alles .
Ob man sich dann noch bei anderen Rennen sieht , sag ich euch Samstag 
Im schlechtesten Fall werde ich achter in meiner Altersklasse ....

LG Anna


----------



## teekillja (21. April 2010)

@bergradlerin
Na, so zwei super getunte Turbo-Walking-Stöcke mit Warp-Beschleunigung, gleichzeitig als Waffe gegen wildgewordene MTBler/innen, würden es auch tun. Falls Frau wegen der fortgeschrittenen Hüftarthrose nicht mehr aufs Rad steigen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. April 2010)

dann muss ich wohl auch mal 
Ich bin noch einige Tage lang 34 Jahre alt, und ein typischer Stier. 2008 pünktlich an meinem Geburtstag hat mir DHL ein großes Paket gebracht, mit meinem Fully drin  Seitdem fahre ich MTB, und habe es (ein bisschen) geschafft, sportlich ca 30 Jahre aufzuholen 
Von Beruf bin ich Pixelschubse und wie man unschwer erkennen kann, großer Macfan  Wie man auch unschwer erkennen kann, lebe ich da, wo es Apfelwein gibt 
Sonst liebe ich meine alte Vespa und meinen smart roadster, die olle Flunder  Seit ich bike, kommen die beiden allerdings etwas zu kurz


----------



## BineMX (21. April 2010)

Ok, dann ich auch. Bin die Bine, zuhause im schönen Oberbayern, Nähe Rosenheim.
Also.... *rumdrucks* werd heuer 40.... Skorpion  und verdien mein Taschengeld gaaaanz langweilig mit Buchhaltung und Lohnbüro. Vorteil: kann mir die Arbeit einteilen und hab 3 Nachmittage frei in der Woche...   also theoretisch.
Geradelt bin ich schon immer... also bis zum Führerschein  dann Pause bis 2000, dann MTB gekauft... ständig Kreuzweh, zu langweilig, weil zu langsam rauf (mußte zigmal nach Luftjapsend stehenbleiben) und überhaupt. Also wieder Pause... 2007 dann ein Crossbike gekauft und fleissig ins Büro (14km) geradelt. Und siehe da auf einmal fahr ich mit dem Crossbike die gleiche kleine Bergtour ohne Pause durch, mit dem MTB mußte ich damals noch 5x stehen bleiben. Brauchte ja früher meine Luft auch noch um meinen Freund zu verfluchen der locker plaudernd neben mir herradelte. Letztes Jahr konnte ich ihn dann plötzlich einige Male abhängen (bei 4000km Trainingsvorsprung) DAS WAR GENIAL!!! Dieses Jahr siehts noch mau aus, ich hab ihm zum Geburtstag einen Cyclocrosser gekauft...  gaaaanz blöde Idee!!! Momentan hechtel ich wieder hinterher 
Jetzt wart ich täglich auf meinen Stumpjumper, hab mein altes MTB verkauft, mein Cube Fitnessbike auch (Rahmen zu klein) und so momentan nur 2 Räder,  das geht gar ned! OK, mein Freund sieht das anders!  Wollte ich mir einen Cyclocrosser holen.... aber  seit ich gehört habe das bei uns an der Hochries ein Bikepark entsteht, und ich sowas unbedingt probieren will, überleg ich mir so ein Bergabspaßradl zu kaufen.
Ach ja und ich mag eigentlich alles was 2 Räder und einen Sitz oder 4 Räder und 2 Sitze hat


----------



## apoptygma (21. April 2010)

anna94 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> vielen Dank für die freundliche Aufnahme
> An alle die auch in Sundern am Start stehen , viel Erfolg .
> Für mich wird das erst einmal eine Art reinschnuppern . Ankommen ist mein Ziel und das wird schon schwer genug  .
> ...




Versuch, den Anfang in Ruhe anzugehen und lass Dich vom Tempo auf der Asphaltstrecke nicht ziehen. Fahr Dein Tempo, Trink genug, verpfleg Dich vernünftig, dann wird das alles gut  Solltest Du ne langhaarige Blondine überholen...grüß wenigstens


----------



## Tinka87 (22. April 2010)

Guten Morgen die Damen! 


Aaaaalsoooo, ich heisse Katrin, bin 22 Jahre jung, wohne im schönen Castrop-Rauxel (ja das gibt es wirklich 

), mein Sternzeichen ist Zwilling mit Aszendent Waage und Tierkreiszeichen Hase, wie ich gerade erfolgreich gegoogelt habe 

.
Ich bin - Achtung jetzt kommt`s - Fachangestellte für Bürokommunikation und im öffentlichen Dienst tätig.
Ich lebe mit meinem völlig Radverrückten Freund zusammen, der mich auch dazu brachte, das Ganze mal auszutesten.

Bisher habe ich noch kein eigenes Bike, was sich aber vielleicht morgen nach dem Besuch bei "Watzup" in Oberhausen ändert


----------



## Schnurz (22. April 2010)

Dann sag ich auch mal hallo in diese gesellige Runde 
Mein Name ist Anna, ich bin 20 Jahre alt und lese nun schon knapp zwei Jahre im Forum mit und habe mich bisher noch nicht so richtig getraut etwas zu schreiben 
Bisher habe ich leider noch kein richtiges Fahrrad, weil einfach das Geld fehlt. Ich fahre mit einem uralten Specialized Hardrock, dass ich irgendwann mal geschenkt bekommen hab, weil derjenige das Fahrrad nicht mehr gebraucht hat. Dieses "Mountainbike" hat deswegen auch nur eine Starrgabel und ist mir auch nur unwesentlich zu groß, denn der letzte Fahrer war ca. 1,90m groß und ich bin lediglich 1,59m  Deswegen habe ich auch nach jeder noch so kleinen Tour Rückenschmerzen und kann meine Fahrradsucht noch nicht so richtig ausleben 
Zum Geburtstag soll es dann hoffentlich mal ein richtiges Fahrrad geben, auch wenn es lange nicht so toll sein wird wie eure es sind, denn mein Budget wird so ca. bei 500-max. 600  liegen...Vielleicht finde ich ja mal was gebrauchtes, was auch zu meinem Winzlingskörper passt 
Eigentlich soll es mal in Richtung Downhill gehen, deswegen wird das erste Fahrrad recht günstig ausfallen, damit ich dann gleich weiter und für das nächste Rad sparen kann...Leider kann ich nur am Wochenende fahren, weil ich 100km entfernt von meinem Heimatort studiere und ich mein Auto nicht zerkratzen will, wenn ich mein Fahrrad jede Woche im Innenraum transportiere...
Sooo, das war jetzt aber erstmal genug von mir, jetzt kennt ihr ja schon meine halbe Lebensgeschichte 

Liebe Grüße
Anna

PS: Hab eben nochmal schnell gegoogelt: bin Zwilling mit Aszendent Löwe


----------



## Votec Tox (22. April 2010)

Hallo Anna!
Kenne natürlich Dein Auto nicht aber wenn man das Rad in alte Bettücher, Bettbezüge einpackt zerkratzt da normalerweise nichts im Auto und spart so eine zwar schöne - aber natürlich kostenintensive  - Radtasche.
Ist natürlich etwas mühsam aber dafür hättest Du das Rad auch unter der Woche. Habe mein Rad schon in die untypischsten Wagen gequetscht  sogar schon in ein geschlossenes Cabrio!

Grüße!


----------



## Schnurz (22. April 2010)

Ich hab nen Toyota Yaris, ist nicht gerade das kleinste Auto und das Fahrrad sollte eigentlich auch reinpassen...Ich hab es sogar schonmal im Smart mitgenommen, den ich vorher hatte *g*
Allerdings bin ich noch sehr penibel, weil ich mein Auto gerade erst ganz neu bekommen habe und deswegen immer ganz viel Angst um das Auto habe...ich übertreibe mal wieder maßlos, das erzählt mir schon mein ganzes Umfeld 
aber spätestens, wenn ich das neue Rad habe wird es sicherlich öfters im Auto mitfahren dürfen


----------



## ghostmoni (22. April 2010)

ok, bei Vorstellrunden brauche ich immer etwas länger, bis ich mich  traue, was zu sagen 

  Mein Name ist Moni, bin noch 29 Jahre alt, seit 2008 auf meinem Ghost  unterwegs. Ich fahre lieber bergab als bergauf, aber irgendwie muss man  ja vor der Abfahrt raufkommen (im Bergischen Land ist das halt so...).

Beruf: Sekretärin (und ich bin das tatsächlich gern und finde das gar  nicht langweilig )

Konditionell bin ich schon etwas besser geworden, aber leider noch lange  nicht so gut, dass ich auch nur an irgendwelche Rennen denken könnte  *g*. Deshalb würde ich auch nieeeeee irgendwas über andererleuts Alter  sagen (die meisten älteren sind sehr viel fitter als ich )

Tja, sonst gibts nix interessantes... äh, Sternzeichen Krebs, Rest,  keine Ahnung und keine Lust zu googlen


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. April 2010)

Schnurz schrieb:


> Zum Geburtstag soll es dann hoffentlich mal ein richtiges Fahrrad geben, auch wenn es lange nicht so toll sein wird wie eure es sind, denn mein Budget wird so ca. bei 500-max. 600  liegen...Vielleicht finde ich ja mal was gebrauchtes, was auch zu meinem Winzlingskörper passt
> Liebe Grüße
> Anna



Grüss dich. Hatte ich grade zufällig beim stöbern entdeckt...und dachte ich zeigs dir mal...bin zwar sonst eich kein Fan von Kompletträdern aber...als Einsteigerbike und Komplettpaket wirkts auf mich nich schlecht...

du hättest allerdings auch was "neues" für "nur" 400Euro mehr wo du sofort auf "Piste" kannst....

http://www.jehlebikes.de/kona-stinky-six-2009.html


----------



## JarJarBings (22. April 2010)

das ist doch mal ein bunt gemischter haufen hier. 


> Was ich bei Euch am meisten bewundere, ist, daß Einige gerade mal 1-2 Jahre biken und schon die anspruchsvollsten Sachen fahren.


äh, ich definitiv nicht, leider.  bergrunter geht überhaupt gar nicht. ich grusele mich vor treppen (fahr ich gar net), schotter und solchen engen fahrrinnen.... aber naja, zur not kann ich auch mal laufen, ich hab da nur selten ein problem damit.

oh, und für's protokoll: ich arbeite als krankenschwester in der geburtshilfe. 

@anna: viel erfolg beim rennen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anna94 (23. April 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> @anna: viel erfolg beim rennen!



Danke schön . 

@apoptygma : Auch dir Danke , für die Tipps . 
Werde sie versuchen umzusetzen 
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja , aber ich glaube du fährst die 55km oder ?

LG Anna


----------



## apoptygma (23. April 2010)

ghostmoni schrieb:


> Beruf: Sekretärin (und ich bin das tatsächlich gern und finde das gar  nicht langweilig )
> 
> Konditionell bin ich schon etwas besser geworden, aber leider noch lange  nicht so gut, dass ich auch nur an irgendwelche Rennen denken könnte  *g*. Deshalb würde ich auch nieeeeee irgendwas über andererleuts Alter  sagen (die meisten älteren sind sehr viel fitter als ich )
> 
> Tja, sonst gibts nix interessantes... äh, Sternzeichen Krebs, Rest,  keine Ahnung und keine Lust zu googlen




Also ich finde meinen Job ja auch alles andere als langweilig , aber manche denken, man muss beim Extremsport Biken am beste noch nen Extrem-Job haben


----------



## Schnurz (25. April 2010)

Es ist kaum zu glauben, aber ich bekomm von meinem Freund zum Geburtstag mein erstes richtiges Mountainbike 
Es wird ein Cube Analogue, welches ich im Bikemarkt gesehen habe, dass wir dann noch ein bisschen modifizieren werden...Bin zur Zeit noch auf der Suche nach einer guten Gabel für mein Fliegengewicht (45 kg). Hab mal ein bisl im Forum gelesen und hab gute Rezensionen zur Manitou Skareb gelesen, die wird es wahrscheinlich auch werden, wenn wir günstig eine ergattern können. Oder habt ihr noch einen anderen guten Vorschlag?

@ Kilkenny: Vielen Dank für den Tip, das Fahrrad wär echt klasse gewesen, aber so muss es leider erst nochmal warten. Früher oder später wird aber hoffentlich auch noch ein Downhill-Rad dazukommen


----------



## wintergriller (26. April 2010)

OK, dann ich auch 

Mein Name ist Daniela, Sternzeichen Krebs und chin. Tiger. Bin 35 und arbeite als Fahrversuchsingenieurin in Frankfurt. Mal abgesehen von einer Unterbrechung (Studium) war ich eigentlich schon immer auf dem Rad unterwegs. Zuerst Rennrad, ab 1994 dann Mountainbike. Seit 2003 etwas ambitionierter: Seitdem Jedermannrennen (Rennrad) und jährlicher Alpencross 

Fahre eigentlich gern bergauf und auch schnell bergab mit einem leichten Hang zum Freeriden  Deshalb musste ich letztes Jahr auch auf 160mm Federweg umsteigen!

Ansonsten mag ich (insbesondere zweitaktende) Motorräder. Habe eine 250er Aprilia und eine leicht umgebaute Vespa


----------



## Vaena (26. April 2010)

Hab grad festgestellt, dass ich mich noch nicht hier vorgestellt hab.

26 Jahre, IT Koordinatorin bei einem grossen deutschen Logistikunternehmen.
Ich wohne in Gif-sur-Yvette, das ist ca. 30km südlich von Paris.
Dort kann man ziemlich toll biken, denn es gibt hier keine breiten Waldwege, sondern fast nur Singeltrails. Manche sind sogar fahrbar 
...also fahrbar sind die alle, aber Arsch hinterm Sattel reicht da manchmal nicht.

Fahren tu ich ein Cannondale Scalpel und wenns mal schnell auf die Stasse gehen soll ein Müsing On Road Limited.

Wenn ich nicht bikend unterwegs bin, dann zu Fuss. Am liebsten auf 42km und mit schön vielen Höhenmetern (und was gutes zum Essen unt Trinken unterwegs)


----------



## Gasoha (26. April 2010)

hallo ich bin ganz neu in diesem Forum und trau mich jetzt auch mal posten nachdem ich den Umgangston recht nett finde...
Gabi, heute noch  38 Jahre alt (morgen schon älter ...;-( ) und somit Stier (wie viele hier *freu*), bin Dipl.-SozPäd. im öffentl. Dienst und komme aus Nürnberg.
Ich fahr seit meiner frühen Kindheit mit Begeisterung Rad, hatte dann länger eine Pause, weil´s mit dem Auto bequemer war... und fahre nun seit 3 Jahren Rennrad und seit 6 Wochem MTB....aber alles nur zum Hobby und ohne Ambitionen auf Preise und Pokale.......außerdem fahr ich auch nur bei Schönwetter....
Grüßla, Gabi


----------



## ghostmoni (27. April 2010)

Hi Gabi,

heißt, du hast heute Geburtstag??? Na dann: herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Das mit dem Schönwetterfahren hatte ich auch mal... das ändert sich noch


----------



## TiniTurbine (28. April 2010)

Sooo, nachdem ich in dem Forum auch schon seit einem Jahr mitlese und mir immer mal wieder Anregungen und Tipps hole, steige ich auch gleich mal in euren Vorstellungs-Aszendenten-Berufs-Stuhlkreis ein, und sach wat ich bin und warum.

Tini, 32 Lenze, wohnhaft im hügeligen Stuttgart (und da ganz oben, also der Heimweg ist irgendwie immer ne Trainingseinheit, sogar mit der S-Bahn ), im Wald am liebsten unterwegs auf einem Cube LTD Race, tätig im öffentlichen Dienst als kommunikative Büroschubse, dort sammle ich die Energien für den Radl-Ausritt. Sternzeichen Zwilling. Öhm, BH-Größe und Lieblingszahnarzt gibts dann per PN...aber nur ernstgemeinte Zuschriften 

Ich bin - obwohl in einer komplett fahrradverrückten Familie aufgewachsen (meine Eltern haben ein Haus nach den Kriterien "es muss einen großen Keller haben sonst kriegen wir unsere 12 Räder nicht unter" gebaut ) - eine echte Anfängerin (Hardtail seit 1,5 Jahren, davor nur Damenklapprad für die Fahrt zum Bäcker und das auch selten), aber trotzdem ambitioniert (um nicht zu sagen WILLIG) und mit Spaß an der Freud. Bergauf werde ich manchmal von 90-Jährigen mit ihrem rollator überholt und bergab hab ich, sobald es anspruchsvoll wird, die Hosen gestrichen voll, aber das hält mich nicht davon ab, weiter in die Pedale zu treten. Macht einfach saumässig Laune - immer wieder  
Bin allerdings in 99% der Fälle all alone unterwegs und suche mir meine Pfade (da ich auch noch nicht so lange in stuttgart wohne und noch einiges erkunden muss)....

Es gibt hier dutzende Radltreffs rund um STGT - hier im Forum und von Läden und Clubs aus.... und bei so manchen von denen stehe ich schon auf der Mailingliste, aber ehrlichgesagt, war ich bei einer Männer-Gruppe einmal dabei und hab mich selber für zu schlecht empfunden (bzw. die haben halt einen auf "dicke Eier" gemacht, was total nervte) fand das dann alles so demotivierend, dass ich lieber wieder alleine meine Runden drehe. Mit guter Mucke im Ohr is das ja auch ne dufte Sache, aber wenn sich irgendwann, irgendwie eine Gruppe auftut (vielleicht auch mal eine  mit Mädels) dann wärs fei arg schee..... Bin ich auf diesem Wege das also auch noch losgeworden.

Ansonsten: Sach ich schonmal "weiter so" an euch all. Finde die Ladies only Rubrik nämlich echt sehr bereichernd für meine noch so junge Radlkarriere....

Puh, das reicht ersma.  

Grüßle, die Turbine


----------



## bajcca (28. April 2010)

Hallo, nachdem ich seit Jahren überwiegend nur stille Mitleserin bin, stelle ich mich auch einmal vor.
Barbara, 43 Jahre und wohne in der Nähe von Nürnberg im schönen Frankenland. Angefangen mit MTB habe ich vor sieben Jahren und fahre am liebsten Touren mit Trails, aber nicht zu technisch (Angst seit einem Sturz vor knapp 2 Jahren). Mittlerweile habe ich auch meine Liebe zum Rennrad entdeckt und habe mir für dieses Jahr vorgenommen, wieder mehr zu fahren, da die letzten zwei Jahre aus beruflichen Gründen wenig Zeit war. Meine Kondition ist im Moment noch erbarmungswürdig, da muss ich dringend etwas ändern . Außerdem möchte ich an meiner Technik arbeiten, um wieder angstfrei auch schwierigere Sachen fahren zu können (absteigen ist blöd).
So, das wars fürs Erste ,

lieben Gruß, Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gasoha (28. April 2010)

hallo ghostmoni, danke für die Glückwünsche! Und du glaubst, mit 39 fährt man dann auch bei schlechtem Wetter gern???...;-) Noch wird ja das neue Radl nach jeder Ausfahrt vom Staub befreit.....wenn ich über die Phase hinaus bin, denk ich mal darüber nach...;-) Dein ghost ist auch ein tolles Bike. Bist du zufrieden damit?


----------



## Gasoha (28. April 2010)

An TiniTurbine:

tätig im öffentlichen Dienst als kommunikative Büroschubse, 
das hab ich ja noch nie gehört *wieher*

  dann wärs fei arg schee..... 


kommst du aus Franken? Das ssagt man hier nämlich auch so; vor allem das "fei"


----------



## ghost81 (28. April 2010)

Mit sehr sehr großer Freude habe ich soeben gelesen, dass sich mehr und mehr "Fränkinnen" unter´s Lady´s only-Völkchen mischen. Willkommen, bin ja auch noch nicht lange dabei ;-) Mal Lust auf eine gemeinsame Tour?? Nachdem wir hier aber in dem Thread "Neu hier" sind und ich nichts durcheinander bringen möchte, würde ich bei positiver Rückmeldung einen eigenen Thread eröffnen.  Lg Ines


----------



## Fie (28. April 2010)

Wer hat fei erfunden? Die Schwaben und das bleibt so! 

Grüße nach Benztown!


Micha


----------



## ghost81 (28. April 2010)

@Fie: Da muss ich dich wohl leider enttäuschen 
Fränggisch: a weng, fei und gell  "Deutsch für Götter"


----------



## Gasoha (28. April 2010)

@Fie: des glaub ich fei net.........Franken ohne "fei"? Da würde fast der halbe Wortschatz wegfallen...;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gasoha (28. April 2010)

@ghost81: und "paßt scho" nicht zu vergessen....


----------



## Gasoha (28. April 2010)

Mit sehr sehr großer Freude habe ich soeben gelesen, dass sich mehr und mehr "Fränkinnen" unter´s Lady´s only-Völkchen mischen. Willkommen, bin ja auch noch nicht lange dabei ;-) Mal Lust auf eine gemeinsame Tour?? Nachdem wir hier aber in dem Thread "Neu hier" sind und ich nichts durcheinander bringen möchte, würde ich bei positiver Rückmeldung einen eigenen Thread eröffnen.  Lg Ines   [/quote]

Hallo Ines,
also, wenn´s eine gemütliche Ausfahrt wird, bin ich gern dabei. Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand zwecks Thread.
Grüßla
Gabi


----------



## ghost81 (28. April 2010)

@Gasoha und alle weiteren Ladies aus dem fränkischen Raum: Neues Thema soeben eröffnet "Ladies" aus Nürnberg und Umgebung?? , somit wird dieses Thema nicht mehr zweckentfremdet und der normale Betrieb kann/darf/soll wieder hergestellt werden . Bin gespannt was sich daraus entwickelt


----------



## Fie (29. April 2010)

Gasoha schrieb:


> @Fie: des glaub ich fei net.........Franken ohne "fei"? Da würde fast der halbe Wortschatz wegfallen...;-))



PAH - dees glaub i fei nedd 
Dees ist fei gschickd, gell?

Verbleiben wir so, dass wir Schwaben es auch benutzen, egal woher es kommt.


----------



## TiniTurbine (29. April 2010)

Gasoha schrieb:


> kommst du aus Franken? Das ssagt man hier nämlich auch so; vor allem das "fei"




Ja, euren geschulten Augen entkommt ja gar nix.....freilich bin ich aus Franggn. Nemberch downtown, quasi...aus amorösen und beruflichen Gründen aber mittlerweile in den schwäbischen Kessel gezogen. Ich hatte erst Vorbehalte, aber habe diese nun komplett über bord geworfen. Is wirklich ein ganz subba Flecken mit sehr netten, offenen und witzigen Menschen. Und viele Biker 

Nur, was die hie grillen, das treibt einem Rostbratwurstbrater natürlich die Tränen in die Augen: Rote Wurst! Das ist so ein Phosphat-Fettschlauch...geht gar nicht. Ich nenne es nur "Depressionswurst". Aus gutem Grund...ok, aber das nur am Rande.

@ghost81: Wenn ich wieder mal "daheim" bin, dann schließ ich mich einfach spontan eurer Gruppe an. Dann werde ich Global-Bikerin, sozusagen.


----------



## ghost81 (29. April 2010)

@TiniTurbine: Sagst halt mal bscheid wennst do bist 
Wennst fei Entzugerscheinungen kriggst, dann schigg ich dir
amol Drei im Weggla nüber


----------



## ghostmoni (29. April 2010)

Gasoha schrieb:


> hallo ghostmoni, danke für die Glückwünsche! Und du glaubst, mit 39 fährt man dann auch bei schlechtem Wetter gern???...;-) Noch wird ja das neue Radl nach jeder Ausfahrt vom Staub befreit.....wenn ich über die Phase hinaus bin, denk ich mal darüber nach...;-) Dein ghost ist auch ein tolles Bike. Bist du zufrieden damit?




Naja, "gern" wohl nicht, aber irgendwann denkt man: besser als gar nicht fahren 

Ich mag mein Ghost total! Komme gut damit klar und meistens fährt es auch brav alles rauf und runter... vorausgesetzt mein Kopf lässt das zu . Ich hatte noch keine Probleme mit dem Bike. Mein Mann hat das 5700 (eine Ausstattungsvariante "besser") und bei ihm war jetzt der Freilauf kaputt. Durch die Messerspeichen hätte er wieder eine Original Mavic einbauen lassen müssen... also gibt es für ihn jetzt ein neues, klassisch eingespeichtes, Laufrad, dass unser Local Dealer im Ernstfall bearbeiten kann.

LG
Moni


----------



## radfee2000 (29. April 2010)

Gasoha schrieb:


> ... Und du glaubst, mit 39 fährt man dann auch bei schlechtem Wetter gern???...;-) Noch wird ja das neue Radl nach jeder Ausfahrt vom Staub befreit.....wenn ich über die Phase hinaus bin, denk ich mal darüber nach...;-) ...


 
Hallo nochmal allerseits

mit 40, kann ich euch sagen, ist man darüber hinweg  
Da kriechst du nach der Ausfahrt nass und glücklich ins Haus, lechzst nach Dusche und Nudeln und schüttelst vor der nächsten Tour noch schnell den Matscherest ab... Vielleicht wird mit der Zeit auch einfach die Ausrüstung besser. Einige Mitmenschen halten mich für ein bischen Fahrrad-verrückt, hier im Forum ist das glücklicherweise alles relativ normal

Ansonsten bin ich Voll-Fisch, Aszendent Skorpion, Industriekauffrau (bei schönem Wetter scharrend im Büro  ) 
und halb-alleinerziehende Mutter von 12m, vorpubertär .

Früher bin ich Rennrad im Bergischen gefahren, dann nach längerer Pause aufs MTB gekommen. Jetzt liebe ich CC und Marathon, feile aber noch an meiner Kondition. Wettkämpfe machen schlicht Spass , Adrenalin und so, die Platzierung ist nicht sooo wichtig. Bin aber jedesmal froh, wenn ich heil nach Hause komme

Wünsche euch allen eine schöne Saison und freue mich darauf mal mit der einen oder anderen ein Stück zu fahren 

Liebe Grüße, Kristine


----------



## Barb.XM (30. April 2010)

Guten Abend Mädels,

ich stelle mich kurz vor. Mein Name ist Barbara. Ich bin 31 Jahre alt und bin Software-Entwicklerin. 

Vor einem Jahr hatte ich einen Kniebinnenschaden (Außenmeniskusschaden, Riss des vorderen Kreuzbandes, Innenbandriss, medialer Kapselriss, Patellaluxation, Knorpelfraktur) nach unglücklicher Landung beim Snowboarden erlitten  und 3 OP's hinter mir. Mir wurde bereits letztes Jahr wärmstens ans Herz gelegt mit dem Biken anzufangen, um das Knie zu stabilisieren.

Dieses Jahr habe ich mir ein (ich hoffe!) gutes Bike gegönnt. Am Montag habe ich es bestellt, das VOTEC V.XM 1.1. Freue mich, wenn ich es das erste Mal am 25.05. (hatte am 13.04. eine Kreuzbandplastik erhalten) bei uns im Bergpark ausfahren kann...

Grüßle an euch...
Barbara


----------



## TiniTurbine (30. April 2010)

Barb.XM schrieb:


> Vor einem Jahr hatte ich einen Kniebinnenschaden (Außenmeniskusschaden, Riss des vorderen Kreuzbandes, Innenbandriss, medialer Kapselriss, Patellaluxation, Knorpelfraktur) nach unglücklicher Landung beim Snowboarden erlitten  und 3 OP's hinter mir. Mir wurde bereits letztes Jahr wärmstens ans Herz gelegt mit dem Biken anzufangen, um das Knie zu stabilisieren.




Hey Barbara,

***eiße, das mit dem Knie. Ich bin eine Leidenspartnerin, und freue mich daher "Sehr" von dir zu lesen und auch deine Fortschritte machen mir echt Mut (OP 13.4., erste Ausfahrt 6 Wochen später.....das geht ja!)
Ich hab mir nämlich dämlich ebenfalls (im Vergleich zu dir "nur") das Kreuzband gerissen. Noch ist es durch, OP noch nicht geplant....will mir irgendwie nicht den sommer versauen und bisher gehts einigermassen. Da Radfahren quasi der einzige Sport ist, den ich machen kann und er mir gleichfalls vom Arzt auch ans Herz gelegt wurde, wegen Aufbau der Beinmuskulatur, bin ich fleissig am strampeln. (War ich vorher schon, aber jetzt noch fleißiger)
Bei starken Anstiegen merk ich das kaputte Knie aber schon - vielleicht sollte ich da ein bisschen ruhiger rangehen.....aber das ist noch ein Entwicklungsprozess.

Jedenfalls - auch wenn es einem traurigen Umstand geschuldet ist - freut es mich, dich hier in dem Rahmen kennenzulernen und von deinen Genesungserfahrungen zu profitieren.

Waidmansheil....

und: bald ist Wochenende!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barb.XM (30. April 2010)

TiniTurbine schrieb:


> Noch ist es durch, OP noch nicht geplant....will mir irgendwie nicht den sommer versauen und bisher gehts einigermassen. Da Radfahren quasi der einzige Sport ist, den ich machen kann und er mir gleichfalls vom Arzt auch ans Herz gelegt wurde, wegen Aufbau der Beinmuskulatur, bin ich fleissig am strampeln.


 
Was ich Dir wirklich nur empfehlen kann ist zu einem guten Kniespezialisten zu gehen. Bestehe darauf, dass Du einen 1 wöchigen stationären Krankenhausaufenthalt bekommst. Die ersten beiden Tage hast Du eine Drainage im Knie, da ist es nicht so von Vorteil alleine zu Hause zu sein außerdem ist zu Hause das Infektionsrisiko einfach zu hoch. Im Hospital wirst Du täglich auf eine Bewegungsschiene gelegt und bekommst Lymphdrainage und Krankengymnastik.



TiniTurbine schrieb:


> Bei starken Anstiegen merk ich das kaputte Knie aber schon - vielleicht sollte ich da ein bisschen ruhiger rangehen.....aber das ist noch ein Entwicklungsprozess.


 
Das würde ich Dir ebenfalls raten, da das Risiko beim Anstieg eines Giving Away ziehmlich hoch. Ich hatte dieses Jahr eine 3 monatige Saison auf dem Snowboard (ging auch ohne Kreuzband), habe mir jedoch nach einem Jump das abgeheilte Innenband gedehnt. Zu Ende der Saison waren jedoch die Schmerzen nicht mehr tragbar. Bei der jetzigen OP wurde ein Knorpelschaden II Grades entdeckt, kommt dadurch weil ich ein Jahr ohne Kreuzband herum gelaufen bin. Deshalb nicht übertreiben und nicht allzulange mit der OP warten.



TiniTurbine schrieb:


> Jedenfalls - auch wenn es einem traurigen Umstand geschuldet ist - freut es mich, dich hier in dem Rahmen kennenzulernen und von deinen Genesungserfahrungen zu profitieren.


 
Mein jetziger Therapieplan gibt vor:
- 3x am Tag Muskelstimulationsgerät (20 Minuten)
- die ersten 4 Wochen Gelenkschiene auf 90° Beugung
- die ersten 2 Wochen 15-20 kg Teilbelastung auf Gehstützen
- nach 2 Wochen Vollbelastung
- nach 3 Wochen radeln auf dem Hometrainer
- nach 6 Wochen Radfahren, Beginn der REHA
- nach 8 Wochen laufen ohne Gelenkschiene
- nach 16 Wochen Wiederaufnahme der sportlichen Belastung (Snowboarden etc.)

Noch etwas was total wichtig ist, ist dass Du verinnerlichst wie man richtig läuft und sein Knie voll bewegt. Du weißt garnicht wie schnell man das vergisst, weil es so selbstverständlich ist!


----------



## MelleD (30. April 2010)

Puh, bei sowas klopf ich immer auf Holz...
Toi toi toi.
Gute Besserung euch!


----------



## Barb.XM (30. April 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Gute Besserung euch!


 
Vielen Dank...  Ich lese dass Du ein Canyon Nerve hast... Stand bei mir auch zur Wahl und noch ein Ghost AMR... Du wirst sicherlich sagen, dass Du damit zufrieden bist, oder? Ist auf jeden Fall 1,5 kg leichter als das VOTEC V.XM...


----------



## MelleD (30. April 2010)

Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden, muss ich sagen. Ich hab nen Nerve WXC von 2008, ist irgendwie was anderes wie die neuen Nerve XC W. Ich mag die neuen Rahmen nicht.
Aber vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis einfach top. 
Habe nachher noch die Gabel gewechselt, weil ich doch nen bisschen mehr runter fahre wie bergauf. Hält zumindest mehr aus, als ich dachte. Bin immer wieder erstaunt, welche Berge ich runterkomme und dabei ein gutes Gefühl bei/mit dem Bike habe.

ich fühl mich wohl drauf 
Ist halt nen Versenderbike, manche schreckt es ab, mir ist es egal.


----------



## Barb.XM (30. April 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Ich mag die neuen Rahmen nicht.


 
Genau das war der Grund, warum ich mich gegen das Canyon Nerve entschieden habe... Frau bleibt halt Frau...


----------



## MelleD (30. April 2010)

Naja, ich würd nie nen Rahmen fahren, wenn er mir nicht auf gefällt


----------



## Barb.XM (30. April 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Naja, ich würd nie nen Rahmen fahren, wenn er mir nicht auf gefällt


 
Das stimmt... In der Sache bin ich auch einfach zu eitel...


----------



## doktorno (30. April 2010)

....----....


----------



## Mausoline (1. Mai 2010)

Zurück zum Thema - 
Hallo zusammen  
bin schon ein paar Jährchen hier dabei um Infos zu holen oder um mich einzumischen  Bin auch sonst ein paar Jährchen älter (Altersschnitt steigt wieder ), d.h. noch 47, Sternzeichen Zwilling, Aszendent Löwe, ausm Nordschwarzwald, Architektin und hoffentlich beruflich wieder aufm aufsteigenden Ast, nachdem ich ganz aktuell nen neuen Job im Biolehmhausbau  mit toller Athmosphäre gefunden habe...
hab 2 Kids (vollpubertär :kotz: und fast volljährig), bin zum 2.x verheiratet und meist zusammen mit meinem Mann unterwegs, auf Hochtouren, Skitouren, beim Klettern und natürlich mitm Bike. Hab mir glaub ich 1988 das erste MTB gekauft, bin aber erst Ende 90er ab meiner Scheidung richtig aktiv geworden und hab mir mit meim jetzigen Mann  meinen Traum ne Transalp zu fahren, 2004 erfüllt. Seither sind wir jedes Jahr gefahren, mal nen AX, mal ne Dolorunde, mal ne Engadinrunde...da ich aber (von altersher) ein bißchen ängstlicher werde, hab ich die letzten 2 Jahre Fahrtechnikkurse besucht und ich kanns nur empfehlen,außerdem hats riesigen Spaß gemacht. Sonst fahr ich am liebsten bergauf (ganz langsaaam, hab aber immer meine Ziele erreicht) und bergab (dafür schneller) und gar nicht gern auf Teer und auf Speed. Jedes Jahr kämpf  ich mich über sogenannte Flachetappen zwecks Grundlagenausdauer, da ich aber Abwechslung brauche fahr ich ziemlich bald dann hm, außerdem muss ich immer wieder neue Routen ausprobieren. 
Das war jetzt nur ein Kurzüberblick von mir....
Liebe Grüße
Petra

*Wo kämen wir hin, wenn alle sagten: Wo kämen wir hin? Und niemand ginge, um einmal zu schauen, wohin man käme, wenn man ginge.
(Kurt Marti)*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cassie (5. Mai 2010)

Ich schließ mich mal an bei der Vorstellungsrunde. Ich bin 45 Jahre alt, Vollzeitmutter und wohne im Südschwarzwald (Nähe Bad Säckingen, im Hotzenwald).

Biken tue ich erst seit einem Jahr - ich fand Radfahren immer total doof und unbequem, weil ich nie ein ordentliches Rad hatte. Nach einem Einsteiger-Hardtail letztes Jahr habe ich mir vor kurzem ein Transalp Stoker gegönnt. Sehr schönes Rad!

Ich fahre hauptsächlich kurze Touren hier im Wald, eher langsam hoch wie runter. Bin halt noch sehr ängstlich. 

Außerdem mache ich noch Bikejöring. Meine beiden Hunde - Australian Shepherds - werden mittels einer speziellen Zugvorrichtung, die die Leine vom Vorderreifen fernhält, vors Rad gespannt und los gehts! Das macht Spaß! Komme mir vor wie ein Musher in Alaska und düse teilweise mit 20 Sachen die Berge hoch. 

Im Moment hoffe ich auf Wetterbesserung, weil mir bei dieser Witterung echt die Motivation fürs durch-den-Wald-strampeln fehlt.

Liebe Grüße

Cassie


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. Mai 2010)

Cassie schrieb:


> Meine beiden Hunde - Australian Shepherds - werden mittels einer speziellen Zugvorrichtung, die die Leine vom Vorderreifen fernhält, vors Rad gespannt und los gehts! Das macht Spaß! Komme mir vor wie ein Musher in Alaska und düse teilweise mit 20 Sachen die Berge hoch.



Willkommen...

...stelle fest:ich brauche Hunde! meine Katze hätte mir nen Vogel gezeigt..


----------



## swe68 (5. Mai 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Willkommen...
> 
> ...stelle fest:ich brauche Hunde! meine Katze hätte mir nen Vogel gezeigt..



Weihnachten ist zwar vorbei, aber....


----------



## BineMX (5. Mai 2010)

da is was dran... wenn die Schwiegereltern nicht da sind, fahr ich zum Kater füttern... komm an... das Viech streicht mir erbärmlich und mitleiderregend maunzend um die Haxen... doch kaum bück ich mich nach dem Füttern runter um das "arme" Viech zu streicheln.. geht besagter, nicht ohne mir noch einen vorwurfsvollen "dubistjanurderfüttersklave" Blick zuzwerfen ab durch die Mitte!!


----------



## apoptygma (5. Mai 2010)

Barb.XM schrieb:


> Das stimmt... In der Sache bin ich auch einfach zu eitel...



Dito, insofern kommt auch kein Stumpy mehr nach 2009 in die Tüte, wenn die nicht langsam aufhören, die Dinger so "schwul geschwungen" zu bauen ;-)


----------



## apoptygma (5. Mai 2010)

Ahso...auch noch nen liebes  an alle Neuzugänge hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (5. Mai 2010)

@BieneMX

Katzen haben keine Herrchen, Katzen haben Personal!

deswegen sind sie mir auch so sympathisch

..und wenn ich das Stück Exkrement das meine kleine Emma vergiftet hat in der Hölle wiedertreffe flechte ich ihn eigenhändig auf ein Rad!






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


und da ich grad eh im Off-Topic bin: Wo ist eich die Bergradlerin?


----------



## apoptygma (5. Mai 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> @BieneMX
> 
> Katzen haben keine Herrchen, Katzen haben Personal!
> 
> ...




Boah solche Wich.... sollte man an den Hühnerendprodukten aufhängen 

Gina lässt es sich in Italien gutgehen, wenn man ihrem Blog glauben schenken darf


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. Mai 2010)

ahh ok. war iwi schon besorgtin den Blog zu schauen war ich zu doof

"Hühnerendprodukte"....saugeil!


----------



## HamburgerDeern (6. Mai 2010)

Dann sag ich auch mal "Moin Moin"  Beste Grüße aus Hamburg! 

Ich bin Steffi und ziehe mit meinen 28 Jahren den Altersdurchschnitt wieder geringfügig runter.. 
Freue mich, daß hier so viele fitte Mitt40er auf dem Bike unterwegs sind, was ja nicht unbedingt selbstverständlich ist!! 

Ich fahre erst seit kurzem mein Speci, mein Freund hat mich "angesteckt", seitdem ziehe ich ihn auf meinen Touren durch die Wälder mit... 

Hab auch zwei kleine Samtpfoten zu Hause und arbeite im Elektro-Großhandel im Vertrieb.


----------



## swe68 (6. Mai 2010)

Katzen sind toll. Ich kann leider keine halten wg. Allergie. Immerhin haben wir aber 3 in der Familie.


----------



## BlueSmaggie (6. Mai 2010)

Halli Hallo, wollte mich auch mal vorstellen. Bin neu hier, 31 und habe mir endlich einen lang gehegten Wunsch erfüllt und ein Fully von Cube gekauft, um jetzt die Welt der Mountainbikes zu entdecken. Dabei bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen und froh ein paar radbegeisterte Mädels vorzufinden. Ihr habt zum Teil echt beeindruckendes Equipment und einiges drauf. Hut ab. ;O)  Ich werd mich erst einmal mit der Fahrtechnik beschäftigen, da ich eigentlich nur das Fahren in der Stadt mit meinem alten Heavy Tools gewohnt bin. Dafür radel ich täglich. Wobei ich nebenher noch Kampfsport mache und früher Inline Hockey gespielt habe, ich hoffe, dass hat meinen Gleichgewichtssinn gut geschult.  An sich fahre ich lieber bergauf als bergab, aber ich hab mich jetzt schon mal einige steilere Wege hinuntergewagt, weil ich die Technik ganz amüsant finde.  VG Smaggie


----------



## schnuess (6. Mai 2010)

Ach Mädels, dann reihe ich mich hier auch mal ein, obwohl ich das in der großen Runde schon mal gemacht hab-aber hier ist es gemütlicher

Also:

Jahrgang 74, Sternzeichen Waage, Aszendent keine Ahnung, vergeben, keine Kinder, Bürotussi

Hobbies: meine Hunde ( Boxer, Bordeauxdogge), mein Pony, meine Mümmels und Reisen mit dem Womo. 

Angefangen zu "radeln" hab ich 2007 mit einem tollen Cube reaction! Tolles Teil, kam ich auch super mit zurecht-bis auf den Sitz.
Umstieg deshalb auf ein Cube Fully-damit gehts
Und obwohl ich sonst wirklich nicht so ein typisches "Weibchen" bin, habe ich mich jetzt in ein Rotwild verguckt und zwar wegen der FARBE
Würde echt gut zu meinem Helm passen


Und NEIN-wirklich brauchen tue ich so ein Bike (weder das, was ich habe, noch das, was mir gefällt....)nicht!
Habe NIX gemeinsam mit den durchtrainierten Ladies hier sondern quäle mich lediglich mehr schlecht als recht durch den Westerwald!


Trotzdem seid ihr hier echt nett und ich gucke ab und an mal rein!!!


Liebe Grüße


schnuess


----------



## MelleD (6. Mai 2010)

So langsam wirds eng hier, Mädels. Find ich super  Richtig was los hier.

Enger zusammenkuscheln


----------



## Barb.XM (7. Mai 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Dito, insofern kommt auch kein Stumpy mehr nach 2009 in die Tüte, wenn die nicht langsam aufhören, die Dinger so "schwul geschwungen" zu bauen ;-)


 
Technik ist super (würde ein Mann sagen). Dagegen habe ich nichts, jedoch muss sie schön verpackt sein.


----------



## Giulia Spider (8. Mai 2010)

So, dann will ich mich doch auch mal vorstellen.
Ich bin zwar schon seit über einem Jahr hier im Forum unterwegs, habe mich aber bislang nur in den Tech-Foren in Sachen Kaufberatung (Parts) herumgetrieben.

Ich bin 34 Jahre alt und im HR-Breich in einem Logistikunternehmen in Kassel tätig. Beim Mountainbiken bin ich eher ein Newcomer. Habe mir letztes Jahr im April ein Cannondale Prophet SL zugelegt und bin seitdem vom Sport infiziert.

Fahre hautpsächlich in Kassel und Umgebung (Bergpark, Habichtswald, etc.). Gerne erst bergauf quälen und anschließend zur Belohnung schöne Trails wieder bergab durch den Wald. Im Sommer soll es zum ersten Mal etwas bergiger werden, denn da wird die Kontiditon im Allgäu angetestet.

P.S.: Suche Möglichkeiten und Angebote in der Kasseler Umgebung zum Thema Fahrtechniktraining (FR+Enduro).

LG aus Kassel, Eure Giulia.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farna (8. Mai 2010)

Hi Mädels,

bin zwar auch nicht mehr ganz neu, aber viel hab ich noch nicht von mir gegeben...
Ich heiße Gabi bin aus München, Jahrgang 79, Zwilling Aszendent Jungfrau, Teilzeit-Tontechnikerin und Maschinenbaustudentin.
Derzeit arbeite ich (Mo  Fr) an meiner Diplomarbeit und bin meist samstags  selten auch sonntags  in meiner alten Arbeit zu Gange, ums Studium zu finanzieren. Das erklärt auch, warum ich momentan nicht so regelmäßig zum Sporteln komm  aber nur noch dieses Jahr!!! 

Angefangen zu mountainbiken hab ich vor bald 6 Jahren, wobei ich zuvor schon immer recht gern geradelt bin. Momentan muss ichs wohl auch eher wieder radeln nennen, da hier leider immer noch keine Berge gewachsen sind und ich kaum Zeit bzw. Gelegenheit hab in selbige zu fahren. 
Wenn ich allerdings mal da bin, fahre ich gerne rauf und runter, wobei ich auch lieber net ganz sooooo steile Passagen vorziehe 

<------ Weichei 

Dafür dürfen die Touren ruhig bissl länger sein 

Außer radeln geh ich aber auch bissl Klettern u. Bouldern (überwiegend in der Halle), Laufen, Wandern, ins Kino...

So, genug von mir gelabert... 
Liebe Grüße und schönen Abend


----------



## simplysax (11. Juni 2010)

Na, das gefällt mir. Eine Rubrik nur für uns Mädels! 

Da werde ich mich mal outen. Bin ganz neu beim Mountainbiken, knackige oder runzlige 43, kommt immer auf die Tagesform an . Komme aus Köln und habe das wunderbare Bergische direkt vor der Türe. 

Bis letztes Jahr war ich ein absoluter Couchpotatoe, dann hat mich im Juli der Fitnessvirus infiziert. Eigentlich mit Nordic Walking, weil ich wegen Knieproblemen nicht Joggen darf. Da ich wegen dieser Probleme zwecks Muskelaufbau mehr Radfahren soll, ist jetzt ein Ghost Mountainbike neustes Familienmitglied. 

Mein Bike habe ich jetzt seit gerade mal 2 Wochen, in der Zeit aber schon einige KM gefahren, knapp 200. Für mich verdammt viel  Einige Probleme gibt es noch, die noch behoben werden müssen. So schläft mir z.B. immer nach ca. 20km die rechte Hand ein. Keine Ahnung warum. Griffe und alles ist eigentlich richtig eingestellt. Ist auch immer nur die Rechte. 

Morgen habe ich einen Mountainbike Kurs und bin sehr gespannt, was mich da erwarten wird. 

Freue mich dieses Forum gefunden zu haben und werde jetzt erst einmal fleißig Lesen, was das Zeug hält.


----------



## bay (12. Juni 2010)

So dann will ich auch mal.

Bin relativ neu beim Mountainbiken. Früher mit 15 hatte ich mein letztes Fahrrad, ein Quelle Fahrrad was relativ schnell ersetzt wurde. Meine Fahrräder haben früher generell nie lange gehalten, platte Reifen, Felgen verbogen etc. Habs irgendwie ständig geschafft etwas kaputt zu machen.
Konnte danach leider nicht mehr richtig viel machen da beide Knie ständig wehtun. Rechte Knie Meniskus kaputt zusätzlich hab ich noch das Problem, dass in beiden Knien ständig meine Kniescheibe rausrutscht. Die Kniescheibenkuhle ist zu klein für meine Kniescheibe.

Seitdem bin ich nicht mehr gefahren. 2008 hat mir mein jetziger Freund dann ein Corratec x-vert motion geholt in blau/gelb weil ich unbedingt mit ihm Fahrradfahren wollte, nur ist immer das Interesse ausgeblieben ständig mit dem Fahrrad durch die Gegend zufahren, was ich nun endlich ändern will mit 21. Ich wohne in NRW, Hagen. Hier wurde vor einem Jahr eine Mountainbikestrecke aufgemacht wo ich auch schon einmal langgefahren bin.


----------



## abgefahrene (20. Juli 2010)

von mir auch ein liebes Hallöchen,

ich bin Gina und 24 Jahre alt. Anfang diesen Jahres bin ich zu meinem Freund nach Bochum gezogen... durch meinen Freund kam ich auch aufs Rad...  Sein Wunsch war nur... ein einziges Mal zusammen mit mir "Berg ab" zu fahren. Habe mir kurzer Hand das Hardtail meines Bruders geschnappt und bin mitgefahren... Dachte eher, dass es tootal unspäktakulär ist und ich mich höchstwahrscheinlich in der ersten Kurve maule!  Aber ganz im Gegenteil... hab mich garnicht so blöd angestellt und es war einfach super die Freeride in Willingen runterzu"schießen". Ja und dann wollte ich mein eigenes Rad.  3 Wochen nach meiner 1sten Abfahrt war ich dann stolze Besitzerin eines SX Trail . 

Langsam werde ich auch mutiger... Hab meinen ersten Hüpfer hinter mir.  In Sachen Fahrtechnik muss ich noch soooo viel lernen, aber ich hoffe das kommt von ganz alleine mit der Zeit!

Leider schaffe ich es auf Grund meiner Arbeit (Einzelhandelskauffrau im KFZ-Gewerbe in Duisburg / kurz ich verkaufe Autoteile) nicht ganz so oft aufs Rad... aber wenn doch sind wir meistens in Dortmund unterwegs. Wenns mal ein freies Wochenende gibt, gehts auch 1-2 mal ins Sauerland. War vor 5 Wochen in meinem ersten Bike Urlaub im Harz. 
Ohje... da gabs viele Wurzeln... aber es war suuper! 
Habe jetzt bald wieder Urlaub und der wird zum größten Teil meinem Rad gewidmet! *freu* 

Ich dachte nicht, dass das radl´n so schnell so süchtig macht! 

... und sehr überrascht war ich, dass es doch sooo viele Frauen gibt, die dieses Hobby auch betreiben!  Es müssen einfach mehr werden... damit wir der Männerwelt mal zeigen können, wie gut sich Frauen auf dem Rad machen!!! 

Euch noch einen schönen Tag...
LG Gina


----------



## Noxya (10. August 2010)

Hallo Mädels

Ich bin nun auch neu hier im Forum. Zwar schon länger angemeldet, aber erst seit kurzem auch regelmässig hier am lesen.
Bin 24, aus der Schweiz, Studentin. 
Seit letztem Herbst mit dem Mountainbike-Virus infisziert, und den Freund gleich mitangesteckt. 
Ich fahre auch gerne Touren, aber Freeriden/downhillen macht mir besonders Spass. Stürze mich auch gerne mal in Vollmontur und FullFacehelm die Berge runter. 

Find es cool, dass es hier gleichgesinnte Mädels gibt.


----------



## MariaFrisch (10. August 2010)

WoW ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass so viele Mädels hier unterwegs sind.


----------



## Veloce (11. August 2010)

Na da werd ich ma Versäumtes nachholen und den Altersdurchschnitt wieder anheben  .

49, 1,65 , Skorbion , selbstständiges  lebendiges Schwarzhändchen mit Meisterinnenbrief   ,  Fahradsüchtig und immer noch urlaubsreif .
Bis 2009 fast nur auf dem Rennrad unterwegs mit verschiedenen Marathonteilnahmen . Im Frühjahr 09 als Anti Burn Out anspruchslos mit
Bergradfahren angefangen . Bald gerne auf technische Trails gewechselt  und mittlerweile neugierig auf das Experiment Freerider mit eigenem SX Aufbau .


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. August 2010)

Hab mal eben eigenmächtig den Titel dieses Threads verändert. Damit findet frau ihn hoffentlich leichter.


----------



## MelleD (11. August 2010)

Kannst den nicht auch oben festtackern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (11. August 2010)

Dein Wunsch = mein Befehl!


----------



## Nuala (11. August 2010)

Nun gut, dann stelle ich mich auch mal vor. Nadja, 32 Jahr alt, arbeite beim Hochschulsportzentrum der RWTH Aachen im Bereich Prävention für Studierende und Bedienstet der RWTH und bin für die Evalutionen ect. zuständig. Seit 3 1/2 Jahren fahre ich Mountainbike (am liebsten bergab). Seit 1,5 Jahren leite ich beim Hochschulsport auch eine MTB-Gruppe, die eher gechilled hochfährt und dann mit viel Gebrüll und Spaß die Trails runterjagd. Ich mache auch noch Ashtanga-Yoga und fange Ende des Jahres eine Ausbildung zur Yogalehrerin an. Ansonsten koche und urlaube ich gerne (am liebsten in unserem Bulli). Ach ja, snowboarden und wellenreiten gehört auch noch zu den Sachen, die ich gerne mache...


----------



## Deleted168745 (11. August 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> [...] arbeite beim Hochschulsportzentrum der RWTH Aachen im Bereich Prävention für Studierende und Bedienstet der RWTH und bin für die Evalutionen ect. zuständig. [...]


hei Nadja, äähh... 

 was?


----------



## Nuala (11. August 2010)

@kilkenny: äähm, so ist das bei uns soziologen... einfach sachverhalte in schwierige wörter packen 
ich erstelle und werte fragebögen statistisch aus, in denen leute, die keine sport machen, aber damit anfangen wollen nach gründen für ihr sportabstinenz gefragt werden. anhand dieser ergebnisse konzipieren und bieten wir dann sportkurse an, z.b. so was hier: http://hochschulsport.rwth-aachen.d..._gesundheitsorientierte_angebote.html#outdoor


----------



## Mel_l_ (12. August 2010)

Hallo Mädels! 
Noch ein Frischling hier und zwar ich ! Ich bin noch paar Tage 24 Jahre jung und arbeite in der Gastronomie! Irgendwie bin ich seit kurzem vom MTB fahrn begeistert, mehr oder weniger durch meinen Freund. Ich fahre derzeit sein Cube Attention, da er mit einem Freund für sich ein Cube Stereo fertig macht. Und jetzt späre ich auch auf ein Fully!

Ich dachte immer so schlimm wird das alles nicht bißchen hier fahren bißchen dort, aber das ist ja schnell langweilig! Ich versuche jetzt immer durch den Wald zu fahren um so fit wie die Männer zu werden, aber sobald es extrem nach unten geht mach ich immer stop ! Ich wil die Berge runter, aber wie stell ich den Stop schalter um??

Liebe Grüße


----------



## angscout (12. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe das passive Lesen aufgegeben und beschlossen mich mal anzumelden. 
Ich bin Merle, 27 Jahre alt. Momentan studiere ich in Freiburg an der Katholischen Fachhochschule. 

Durch meinen Freund bin ich auch vom MTB fahren begeistert. Wie er das innerhalb von 8 Monaten hinbekommen hat, ist mir zwar noch schleierhaft, aber es macht Spaß. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi-Mountain (12. August 2010)

Hi ich bin auch neu hier, ich bin Michi 21 Jahre. Momentan mache ich eine Ausbildung als Gestaltungstechnische Assistentin. Eigentlich wollte ich Zweiradmechanikerin werden, hat sich aber irgendwie anders ergeben.

Ich habe zwar drei Fahrräder - Cruiser, Klapprad und Bonanzarad - aber wie man merkt ging es dabei mehr um aussehen als ums Biken. Damals hat mein Geld einfach nicht für ein Fully gereicht, also habe ich frustriert einen Beachcruiser gekauft. Jetzt bin ich wieder soweit, dass ich für ein Fully spare und dann auch bisschen im Gelände rumrasen möchte. Dazu bin ich hier her gekommen, um zu schauen was es so für Spots in und um Berlin gibt.

Ich will nicht schon wieder ein Hobby anfangen, bei dem man ständig an irgendwelche Spots fahren muss, eh es überhaupt losgeht. Das war jedenfalls beim ATB-kiten so... 

Also hoffe ich hier ein paar Gleichgesinnte und gute Spots kennen zu lernen, habe schon vom Teufelsberg gehört und Gleichgesinnte gibt es ja hier auch genug.

Bei mir soll es glaube ich ein bisschen in Richtung Freeride gehen... Also ich kann das alles noch nicht so recht auseinander halten, aber was ich so an Videos sehe vom Zillertal (MTB-Freeride Podcast) das ist schon mein Ding. Bisschen die Landschaft genießen, nicht so Downhill-mäßig  haha

Viele Grüße
Michi


----------



## Sumsiba (15. August 2010)

zwar nicht ganz neu aber fast nie hier... das ändern wir!

ich sage servus mädls!  

19 j. - münchnerin - dirt bike

freut sich auf neue (MÄDLS!) Bekanntschaften zum quatschen und austausche.

adios

dilan


----------



## MauzePow (15. August 2010)

Ich hab mich eben erst angemeldet und will mich dann auch gleich mal vorstellen: Ich heiße Uli, bin 23 Jahre jung und wohne auf Deutschlands schönster und größter Insel: Rügen! Ich bin gelernte Verwaltungsfachangestellte, bereite mich aber gerade auf ein Studium im Bereich Landschaftsökologie und Naturschutz vor. Seit 2008 hab ich nen MTB von BULLS. Zum Biken bin ich wie viele durch meinen Freund gekommen (bei MTB-news unter FurymaXX bekannt). Er hat mich auch dazu angetrieben mich hier anzumelden, um eventuell andere Mädelz zum Biken zu finden! Ich fahre bisher eher selten und bin auch nicht wirklich fit, was ich natürlich ändern will. Ich fahr auch nicht soooo gerne alleine mit meinem Freund, da die Kondition- und Leistungsstärke einfach zu weit auseinanderliegen.
Also noch weitere Inselkinder hier?


----------



## physiodog (16. August 2010)

hallo, nun möchte ich mich auch vorstellen. bin 36, komme aus konstanz und habe seit fast 10jähriger mtb pause (früher nur genusstouren in den münchener hausbergen mit nem biketech hardtail) wieder angefangen und möchte es nicht mehr missen. fahre dank meinem trainer momentan viel singletrail touren und bin seit 1 woche stolze besitzerin eines focus thunder expert.  freue mich auf nette kontakte hier. lg vom bodensee melanie


----------



## linnsche (17. August 2010)

Na dann stell ich mich auch mal vor. Ich heiße Linny, bin 26Jahre alt und seit knapp 2Wochen habe ich mir ein Alma zugelegt  Ich kenne mich noch nicht so gut aus, aber meine Schwester hat mich infiziert (Warnschild). Ich habe die letzten Monate im Ausland immer mit einem schrottbock vorlieb genommen, was anderes blieb mir nicht übrig...dort habe ich mich dann sozusagen infiziert und keine 2wochen später mir das Alma zugelegt  Seitdem fahre ich regelmäßig und es macht einen Heidenspaß  

Kommt von euch jemand zufällig aus Karlsruhe und Umgebung und will mit mir (Anfängering  ) mal ne Runde fahren? 

Liebe Grüße
Linny


----------



## BikeTrulla (17. August 2010)

Hallöle zusammen.

So ich bin dann mal ganz neu und auch neu was das Biken betrifft 

Hatte für kurze Zeit nen Kona Stab und bin nun auf der Suche nach einem Bike...

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja ein paar Empfehlungen geben. Ich bin 1,68 Groß und wiege *räusper* 65kg. Will mir nen DH-Bike aufbauen und kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden was den Rahmen betrifft.

Also Mädels lasst mal was hören 

LG die BikeTrulla


----------



## linnsche (17. August 2010)

BikeTrulla schrieb:


> Hallöle zusammen.
> 
> So ich bin dann mal ganz neu und auch neu was das Biken betrifft
> 
> ...



Huhu BikeTrulla 

herzlich willkommen. Wieos willst du ein DH? bist du es schonmal gefahren? 

lG
Linny


----------



## BikeTrulla (17. August 2010)

linnsche schrieb:


> Huhu BikeTrulla
> 
> herzlich willkommen. Wieos willst du ein DH? bist du es schonmal gefahren?
> 
> ...



Jup bin ich schonmal  und nun kann ich nicht genug davon bekommen


----------



## MiBi97 (17. August 2010)

Hi Mädels,
will mich dann auch einmal vorstellen. 
Bin 34 Jahre jung und komme aus dem schönen Siegerland.
Mein erstes MTB habe ich 1992 gekauft, damals ein Scott. Dann kam eine lange Pause bis ich vor 2 Jahren das Fahren wieder für mich entdeckt habe, naja, angetrieben von meiner besseren Hälfte
Aber, was soll ich sagen, es macht wieder richtig Spaß. Auch wenn ich sehr oft hinterher fahre. 
LG Bianca


----------



## linnsche (17. August 2010)

egal ob du hinterher fährst..tu ich nämlihc auch und viele hier sicher auch... es geht um den spaß und den hast du ja  HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (17. August 2010)

BikeTrulla schrieb:


> Jup bin ich schonmal  und nun kann ich nicht genug davon bekommen



ging mir genauso, direkt nach dem ersten mal klar: 
hochfahren + ich = keine freunde 
und so ist´s geblieben


----------



## BikeTrulla (18. August 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> ging mir genauso, direkt nach dem ersten mal klar:
> hochfahren + ich = keine freunde
> und so ist´s geblieben


das versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. August 2010)

Bergabfraktion!
Mit dem Lift oder dem Shuttleservice hoch und dann rollen lassen.

Mein Freund meint, in letzter Zeit driften seine und meine Vorstellungen vom biken immer mehr auseinander, da ich ihm gegenüber ständig den Shuttleservice anmahne. Allerdings fährt er immer noch mir bergauf hinterher, solange ich nicht das schwere Gerät unter dem Hintern habe.


----------



## Twinkie (18. August 2010)

Twinkie, 30 Jahre, bremer Land 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Sternzeichen Waage -> Kommunikationswütig, Unentschlossen, Optimistisch, ausgeprägter Gerechtigkeitssinn





Asz. Schütze -> Freiheitsliebend, Entdeckungswütig, Unroutiniert





Chin. Tierkreiszeichen Schaf/Ziege -> Standpunktvertretung mit Leidenschaft und Nachdruck, Chaotischer Individualist

Sooo, das war der Erika Berger Teil.





Biketechnisch: Seit 2005 mitm Rennradl unterwegs, seit 2003 sporadische MTB Nutzung. Zunächst zur Arbeit, mittlerweile auch im Geländeeinsatz, Level steigt! Ich fahr lieber bergab als bergauf, allerdings entwickelt man hier im Norden eher eine Cross-Country-Grundhaltung, denn wirklich Downhill geht hier nur mal für 50m oder so.
Beruf: Student der freien Kunst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und Psychotherapie


----------



## Nuala (18. August 2010)

BikeTrulla schrieb:


> das versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz


 
ääähm, ich glaube, dass einem schon nach dem ersten mal mountainbiken klar sein, dass man eher downhill- oder freeridemäßig zukünftig unterwegs sein möchte. bei mir war auch nach der ersten cc-tour klar, dass ich hochfahren total sch*** finde und mir eigentlich nur das ruterballern und technische dhs spaß machen. ich hoffe, jetzt ist´s verständlich.


----------



## physiodog (18. August 2010)

ohhhhhhh.. bin ich hier ganz alleine, mit der vorliebe AUCH bergauf zu fahren (trotz der schinderei ) und auch einige hm zu tragen??!!


----------



## apoptygma (18. August 2010)

physiodog schrieb:


> ohhhhhhh.. bin ich hier ganz alleine, mit der vorliebe AUCH bergauf zu fahren (trotz der schinderei ) und auch einige hm zu tragen??!!



Nein, biste nicht 

Meine Vorliebe ist primär berghoch, runter nur weil ichs eben irgenwann zwangsweise muss


----------



## pey (18. August 2010)

MORGEN 
 Ich binn Pey..auch neu hier..und bike auch
ich binn 15, habe einen hund und ein rad.
Lg an alle


----------



## BikeTrulla (18. August 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> ääähm, ich glaube, dass einem schon nach dem ersten mal mountainbiken klar sein, dass man eher downhill- oder freeridemäßig zukünftig unterwegs sein möchte. bei mir war auch nach der ersten cc-tour klar, dass ich hochfahren total sch*** finde und mir eigentlich nur das ruterballern und technische dhs spaß machen. ich hoffe, jetzt ist´s verständlich.


 Sorry jetzt hab ich dich verstanden  ja das ist auch eher meins... bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (18. August 2010)

physiodog schrieb:


> ohhhhhhh.. bin ich hier ganz alleine, mit der vorliebe AUCH bergauf zu fahren (trotz der schinderei ) und auch einige hm zu tragen??!!



Ich fahre auch am liebsten bergauf  
Bergrunter fahre ich weil ich "muß".


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. August 2010)

Bergauf, um bergab fahren zu dürfen.  
Wobei ich nichts gegen Lift und Shuttle habe. Dann kommen aber auch Fullface, Safetyjacket und ein großer Schluck Mutprobe zum Einsatz...


----------



## Vaena (19. August 2010)

Bergab? 
Huch? Geht das auch?
Ich bin von der Bergauf/Geradeausheiz-Fraktion...das Bergab muss man halt irgendwie rumkriegen ohne das Rad unterm Hintern zu verlieren


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. August 2010)

Das mit dem Hintern wird das Problem sein...  

Kontaktstellen zwischen Bike und BikerIn beim Downhill: Hände/Lenker und Füße/Pedale. Sonst nix. 
(Außer ggf. Stabilisierungsmaßnahmen im Bereich Oberschenkel/Sattel. Aber das heißt nicht, dass man den Sattel einklemmt, sondern nur anlehnt.)


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. August 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Das mit dem Hintern wird das Problem sein...
> 
> Kontaktstellen zwischen Bike und BikerIn beim Downhill: Hände/Lenker und Füße/Pedale. Sonst nix.
> (Außer ggf. Stabilisierungsmaßnahmen im Bereich Oberschenkel/Sattel. Aber das heißt nicht, dass man den Sattel einklemmt, sondern nur anlehnt.)


 
So hat es ein gewisser Lukas Schmitz beim Fahrtechnikseminar auch beschrieben.
Und schwupps ging das mit dem driftenden Hinterrad gleich viel besser.


----------



## Twinkie (19. August 2010)

Ich bin gestern mitm Auto hinter nem kleinen Siebenjährigen hergefahren. Er auf ner 30 Zonen Strasse...ich auch. Hab schön Abstand gelassen, als er auf einmal bei Vollstoff rechts in seine Hauseinfahrt driftet.....da mußte ich kurzzeitig  machen! Das will ich auch können......hmpf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (19. August 2010)

Die Kids machen Sachen... Da staunen wir Alten nur so!  
Allerdings wird mir mitterweile auch schon auf Schaukeln und Rutschen schlecht.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. August 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Bergauf, um bergab fahren zu dürfen.
> Wobei ich nichts gegen Lift und Shuttle habe. Dann kommen aber auch Fullface, Safetyjacket und ein großer Schluck Mutprobe zum Einsatz...



Genau so ist es! Früher war bergauf schrecklich, mittlerweile macht´s mir nix mehr aus. Und es hat einen unbestrittenen Vorteil: Man friert nicht dabei!


----------



## Vaena (19. August 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Das mit dem Hintern wird das Problem sein...
> 
> Kontaktstellen zwischen Bike und BikerIn beim Downhill: Hände/Lenker und Füße/Pedale. Sonst nix.
> (Außer ggf. Stabilisierungsmaßnahmen im Bereich Oberschenkel/Sattel. Aber das heißt nicht, dass man den Sattel einklemmt, sondern nur anlehnt.)



Das ist in der Theorie schon klar.
In der Praxis übe ich noch. 
...und das mit dem Hintern war auch nur die Grobrichtung.
Ich meinte mehr: Sobald sich das Bike oberhalb von mir befindet ist was grundsätzlich schief gelaufen (es sei denn ich hab übernacht den Backflip für mich entdeckt...sehr unwahrscheinlich)


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. August 2010)

Vaena schrieb:


> Sobald sich das Bike oberhalb von mir befindet ist was grundsätzlich schief gelaufen (...)





Ach was! Backflips sind doch was für Anfänger. Bike2bfree pflegt gern Frontflips vorzuführen. Sehr beeindruckend!    An der Landung auf zwei Rädern (oder zumindest einem) arbeitet sie noch...


----------



## giftzwerg83w (19. August 2010)

Dann bin ich wohl doch auch hier gelandet :

Tessa, gerade frische 27 Jahre alt, sporadische Umstiegsversuche vom Stahlbomber Marke "Hollandrad" auf MTBs seit Anfang diesen Jahres durch meinen damaligen Freund. Kurze Pause nach der Trennung, seit dem ich das gebrauchte Jinga einer Freundin bekommen habe auch gottseidank wieder aktiv.

Da ich im sandigen, kiesigen Flachland wohne, kann ich mich der "Bergauf- oder Bergab-Typ"-Diskussion schlecht anschließen  Ich muss beides. Aber da unsere höchste Halde knappe 60hm hat, ist auch von unten schon das Ende in Sicht. Wir machen das hier dafür mit fiesen Steigungen wett 
Mein Lieblingstrail ist eh eine Mischung aus beidem: Erst fleißig bergrunter... danach über Sandwege wieder nach oben schrauben, um überhaupt aus dem trail wieder rauszukommen. Der Vorteil: Ich bin direkt wieder oben und kann von vorne anfangen 

Mein einziger Nachteil: Ich bin einfach schlecht ... ich muss einfach noch so viel lernen. Aber wie gesagt: Hab ja auch grad erst angefangen.


----------



## AnnyDaHohm (19. August 2010)

also ich bin schon nen weilchen hier bei ibc,aber was solls.D da ich sehr selten hier gewesen bin,stelle ich mich jetzt trotzdem mal vor xD
also ich heiße anna,bin 20 jahre alt und komme aus dem schönen eschwegexD(etwa 55km von kassel entfernt^^).seit einigen wochen bin ich stolze demopilotin und habe seit dem ersten august eine ausbildungsstelle bei mau(r)ers baikschopp in kassel auf dem rad geht es eigentlich ausschleißlich bergab....wobei sich bald ein kleines bmx zu meinem dickerchen dazugesellen wird,wenn ich da gekd zusammen habe


----------



## chaos68 (20. August 2010)

Hallo,
nachdem es mich vor 10 Jahren aus dem Pott in in den Oberpfälzer Wald verschlagen hat, habe ich vor ca. 2 Jahren das MTB für mich entdeckt. Nach diversen Verletzungen im letzten Jahr hab ich , bald 42, 3 Kinder (16,11,9)Hund und Mann , mir einen Technikkurs gegönnt und versuche mit neuen Mut mein "können" nun auch anzuwenden und ausserdem schraube auch mit vorliebe selbst.
Ach ja, ich bin Skorpion und im Chinesischen Affe, was immer das auch heißt.
Sportlich sonst auch : Joggen, Wandern, Skifahren,...
Bergauf finde ich übel und Bergab übe ich noch fleißig...


----------



## Vaena (20. August 2010)

@giftzwerg38w: Endlich...es gibt noch andere, die den Anhalter gelesen haben (Signatur)


----------



## AnnyDaHohm (22. August 2010)

bergauf hab ich morgen....gezwungenermaßen...mein arbeitgeber,seines zeichens recht großer radladen,hat mir das beschert...immerhin 37km mit 930 höhenmetern in zierenberg xD und das für ne downhillerin xD unfit bin ich zwar nicht,aber ich bin noch nie iwas marathonartiges gefahren xD also steht mir bitte bei xD


----------



## physiodog (22. August 2010)

@anny: und wie wars? überlebt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (22. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

so dann will ich auch mal kurz vorstellen.

Bin 42 Jahre alt und habe drei Kinder, die mehr oder weniger nicht mehr zuhause sind. Meine Bessere Hälfte hat nix mit dem Rad am Hut. Ok ich ich bis vor kurzem auch nicht, oder besser gesagt nicht mehr, na ja Zeit usw, und dann immer diese doofen Dinger aus dem Baumarkt, da hatte ich einfach keine Lust dazu.

So nun muss ich aber noch sagen, ich hab im Moment kein mtb, sondern hab mir ein Crossrad gekauft im Juni, hab aber jetzt schon breite Reifen drauf, na halt das was zu machen ging. Bin die ganze Zeit schon am Überlegen ob ich nicht doch ein mtb hätte kaufen sollen, na jetzt ist es zu spät, allerdings gehe ich mit meiner Hexe nicht besondern brav um also nur Asphalt ist nicht.

Allerdings bin ich ein Schisser, wenn ich mir so eure Bilder anschaue, na sind alle toll, aber ob ich das jemals mache/kann??

Denke werde mein bike jetzt erstmal fahren, und im nächsten oder übernächsten Jahr weiss ich dann hoffentlich was ich brauche.

Ach ja ist hier vielleicht jemand aus dem Raum Würzburg/Kitzingen??

LG

Heike


----------



## Fauny (22. August 2010)

Sooo.. dann werd ich mich wohl auch hier nochmal vorstellen..

Bin 20 Jahre, heiße Vivi, komme ursprünglich aus dem schönen Harz und wohne seit ein paar Wochen in Koblenz zwecks Ausbildung (der/die ein oder andere kann sich evt. denken, wo )

Joah, fahre schon seit Kindheit an gerne Rad.. Oft mit meinem Opa, der mir das Radfahren beibrachte, alleine, im Wald, über Feldwege.. dieses Jahr will ich mich weiter entwickeln, in den Freeride Sektor, Fahrtechniken erlernen.. alles, was dazu gehört.. 

Naja.. in einer neuen Stadt hoffe ich, dass ich Anschluss finden werde.. vielleicht auch durch Leute hier im Forum


----------



## Deleted 187054 (22. August 2010)

Hallo Mädels! habe ich mich hier im MTB-News angemeldet um Euch in Odenwald (HD), Pfalz oder Nord-Schwarzwald kennenzulernen. 

Suche Mädels zum Biken hier in der Umgebung, und bei ähnlichen Interesse und Fitness für gemeinsamen MTB-Urlaub in den Alpen. Im Winter fahre ich Ski-Langlauf (Skating) - vielleicht jemand von Euch auch???

Bin 46 Jahre alt, kinderlos und berufstätig, fahre seit 5 Jahren MTB und habe letztes Jahr mein erstes Transalp absolviert (Ischgl -> Gardasee über Val d'Uina, 8 Tage, 11000 Hhm, 320Km) Schätze mich als "kompetent" ein 

Mein Hausberg ist der Königsstuhl in Heidelberg. Am Wochenende war ich alleine am Gardasee, habe aber glücklicherweise spontan eine Gruppe angeschlossen und bin die klassische Moser-Route von Riva hinauf zum Passo Tremalzo und wieder hinunter (!) gefahren. 
Freue mich Euch kennenzulernen!

Grüße,

Aleenia
Schotter ist ein notwendiges Übel


----------



## Twinkie (23. August 2010)

Hey, das wird ja langsam richtig voll hier!!!

Welcome


----------



## Principiante (29. August 2010)

Hi Aleenia!

Willkommen!

Schöner Name!

Gruß, Principiante!


----------



## S-in-AFIRE (1. September 2010)

Hi alle zusammen
Bin zwar schon etwas länger hier, aber noch ziemlich Frischling... Daher stelle ich mich jetzt auch mal vor. Meinen Spitznamen bei sportlichen Aktivitäten habe ich beim Snowboarden vor vielen Jahren bekommen und "leider" auch beim MTB nicht ablegen können. Captain Crash, nun ja - was soll ich dazu noch mehr sagen  

Ich fahre ein Specialized Expert Safire FSR Carbon (daher auch mein Nickname S-in-AFIRE) und wen das interessiert, der kann unten angegeben die Materialliste einsehen. Ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass dies die für mich perfekte Einstellung meines Bikes ist! Wer denkt, noch das ein oder andere besser machen zu können, der kann mir gerne schreiben - ich bin für Tipps offen 

Fette Grüße aus dem Thüringer Wald, Kette rechts und nach unten mit Hurra 


Rahmen *** New Safire FSR carbon frame
Gabel *** Fox Float 120 RLC Lockout, 120 mm
Dämpfer *** Specialized AFR Brain Shock 7.25 1.75
Naben *** Tune Princess/Prince 32l
Speichen *** Sapim CX-Ray 2.0/2.3-0.9/2.0 schwarz
Felgen *** ZTR Olympic Gold 32l
Schnellspanner *** Tune DC 16/17
Kurbel *** Race Face Deus XC 175
Kettenblatt *** (24 u. 34) Evolve Rings 44/32/22, bad ass black; (44) Sram Truvativ Noir XC 3.3 Team red Sinafire edition
Kurbelschrauben *** NC17 Alu red 4 x 1,7 g
Kassette *** Shimano HG91 11-32
Kette *** SRAM PC-991 HP
Schaltwerk *** SRAM X-0, special edition red
Steuersatz *** Cane Creek
Spacer *** Syntace H.A.T. Carbon
Pedale *** XLC PM-M09 Alu rot/silber
Reifen *** Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25 triple comp.
Schlauch *** Tubeless-Kit
Schalthebel *** SRAM X-0 Trigger
Bremshebel *** Avid Elixir CR
Bremsen *** Avid Elixir CR 160/140 mm
Sattel *** Specialized Phenom 130
Sattelstütze *** Crank Brothers Joplin 30.9
Sattelklemme *** Tune Würger Skyline
Griffe *** Ergon AM1
Lenker *** Race Face Next SC Carbon 3/4 rize
Vorbau *** Thomson 4X 90 mm 0° inkl. Tune carbon Deckel
Sonstiges *** Titanschrauben Kit (Bremsanlage)
Gewicht *** ca. 12 kg
Farbe *** carbon red
Größe *** M


----------



## Principiante (1. September 2010)

Hallo S-in-AFIRE !

Schön das Du dabei bist!

Gruß, Principiante!


----------



## Deleted 191618 (2. September 2010)

Hi Mädels, 

also ich sag dann auch mal Hallo. Bin ganz neu hier und auch noch ein ziemlicher Frischling beim Biken. Durch einen guten Freund bin ich vor knapp zwei Jahren zum Biken gekommen. Er war der festen Überzeugung er kann mich von meiner Kindheitsangst vorm Biken heilen. So setzte er mich auf sein Drössiger Fully und lies mich nen Waldweg runter fahren. Naja als ich wieder zurück kam war es um mich völlig geschehen. Ich war voll infiziert. Nun hab ich mein Cube und fahre so ganz locker durch die Gegend. So richtig viel kann ich noch nicht. Zumal ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen immer ein wenig aufpassen muss. Trotzallem macht es mir irre Spaß zu fahren. Es ist einfach nur genial. Nu und ich hoffe einfach noch lernen zu können. Mein Traum wäre es mal so richtig Downhill zu fahren. In nem Bikepark oder so. Aber glaube, da bin ich dann doch vielleicht schon zu alt dafür. Bin schon 39 und dann auch noch Anfängerin. 

Egal jetzt hoffe ich erst einmal hier ein paar Leute zu finden, die Lust haben zusammen zu fahren und mir vielleicht noch ein wenig was beizubringen. 

Ach Ja und meinen Namen habe ich übrigens von diesem Freund. Weil ich die Berge so sehr mag. Wie Heidi eben.  
Gruß Bike-Heidi


----------



## KrissiRu (3. September 2010)

Hi Bike-Heidi,

finde nicht, daß Du mit 39 zu alt bist für'n Bikepark. Kenn einige Leute (auch Mädels), die über 30 sind und DH/FR fahren. Bin selber 33... 
Probier's aus und wenn's Dir Spaß macht, sch... auf's Alter!!! 

LG,
Krissi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (3. September 2010)

Na halloooo????

39 zu alt?

...ich bin 43 und freu mich über jeden höheren Zentimeter den ich zu springen schaffe...

He, keine Angst, man ist immer nur so alt, wie man sich fühlt!
Brauchst ja nicht gleich mit 3  Meter Drops' anfangen...
Daumen hoch und ab geht's!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Deleted 191618 (3. September 2010)

KrissiRu schrieb:


> Hi Bike-Heidi,
> 
> finde nicht, daß Du mit 39 zu alt bist für'n Bikepark. Kenn einige Leute (auch Mädels), die über 30 sind und DH/FR fahren. Bin selber 33...
> Probier's aus und wenn's Dir Spaß macht, sch... auf's Alter!!!
> ...


 

Hi KrissiRu,

Danke für die Motivation.  Och du ich schei.. da schon auf mein Alter, sehe nur den Punkt das ich ja generell noch ne totale Anfängerin bin und mir noch irre viel Technik fehlt. Denke das braucht Zeit und da hab ich dann doch Respekt vor nem Bikpark und das noch alles zu lernen um da richtig geil fahren zu können. Aber es gibt hier in ca. 80 km entfernung einen. Denke ich muss da mal hin.  Wenigstens zuschauen. 

LG Bike-Heidi


----------



## Deleted 191618 (3. September 2010)

Principiante schrieb:


> Na halloooo????
> 
> 39 zu alt?
> 
> ...


 

Hi Principiante, 

na das macht mir ja jetzt noch mehr Mut.  Vielleicht habt Ihr wirklich recht und ich muss es einfach nur mal wagen. Hab eben immer noch recht Respekt vorm Biken.  Aber muss es mal probieren. Wie lange fährst du denn schon? 

LG Bike-Heidi


----------



## Principiante (3. September 2010)

Nun, fahren tu ich schon recht lange...

Aber mit dem Springen hab ich erst vor ca. 1-2 Jahren angefangen, also so richtig eigentlich erst vorigen Sommer.
Ich fahr ein bisschen Dirt, Street und Freeride, wie's grad passt mit Lust und Umgebung.
Zum Beispiel heute, komme ich gerade von den Attilla Trails, schöne Dirt Line für Berlin.
Eine 3/4 Stunde S-Bahn, aber dafür lohnt es sich. Weil, die haben da auch was für Anfänger 
War jetzt drei Stunden da, bin platt. Das ist das Einzige was uns "_Ältere_" abhebt... Die Jugend rennt zwanzig mal mehr den Starthügel mit dem Rad rauf...

Ansonsten kann ich Dir nur raten, üben, üben, üben. Am besten Du guckst mal, wo was in der Gegend für Dich zum üben ist. 
Lass Dich von Deinem Freund filmen, da siehst Du was Du falsch machst, aber auch Deine Fortschritte, was wiederum enorm aufbaut....

Es macht echt einfach nur mordsmäßig Spaß!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Principiante (3. September 2010)

Hier drei Bilder vom Attila Park heute Vormittag.
Sind sehr schlecht geworden, altes Handy und vom Monitor abgeknipst, da ich nur Videos gemacht hatte.
Aber hat voll spaß gemacht...

Ich möchte mal wissen, wie Ihr die Bilder direkt reinsetzt und nicht als Anhang. Und auch so groß.
Hab' keine Ahnung von sowas. 

Ein Tip bitte???


----------



## MelleD (3. September 2010)

Ich lad die Bilder immer im meinem Benutzeralbum hoch und da kann man dann die BBCodes einblenden. Die kopieren und einfach in der Antwort reinkopieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 191618 (5. September 2010)

Hi Principiante, 

Danke noch einmal für das Mut machen. Finde das echt super toll. Aber ich sehe schon nen gewissen unterschied zwischen uns. Du fährst schon einige Jahre. Ich eben nicht. Ich habe erst vor knapp zwei Jahren überhaupt mit dem MTB fahren angefangen. Und zu 90 % fahre ich alleine. Mein Bekannter wohnt 400 km von mir entfernt da ist es auch schwer mit dem Filmen. Ich bin aber ja genau deshalb in dieses Forum, um hier vor Ort Leute zu finden die mit mir zusammen fahren und von denen ich lernen kann. JA und wer weis, vielleicht kann ich dann schon im nächsten Jahre mal in den Bikepark und auch ein wenig durch die Gegend springen. 
LG Bike-Heidi



Principiante schrieb:


> Nun, fahren tu ich schon recht lange...
> 
> Aber mit dem Springen hab ich erst vor ca. 1-2 Jahren angefangen, also so richtig eigentlich erst vorigen Sommer.
> Ich fahr ein bisschen Dirt, Street und Freeride, wie's grad passt mit Lust und Umgebung.
> ...


----------



## TamTam1988 (11. September 2010)

Hi Mädels,

habe mich nun endlich auch angemeldet, nachdem mein Freund mir vorschwärmte wie toll dieses Forum ist und ihr scheint echt alle super nett zu sein, da traue ich mich dann auch mal. 

Ich bin 22, komme aus NRW und wohne dort in der Nähe der holländischen Grenze. 

Mit dem Biken habe ich vor ca. 2 Jahren durch meinen Freund angefangen indem er uns jeweils ein Crossbike kaufte (ich wollte ein Mountainbike, aber er war der Meinung für die Touren die wir damit fähren, wäre ein Crossbike sinnvoller). Als mir dieses vor einem Jahr entwendet wurde, habe ich mir dann endlich ein MTB geholt, zwar nur ein kleines Einsteigerbike (Merida Matts 60D) aber somit den Spaß am Biken vor allem im Wald für mich entdeckt. 

Nun reicht mir dieses nicht mehr und ich bin endlich in der glücklichen Lage mir etwas besseres zu leisten, somit habe ich mir vor nicht weniger als einer halben Stunde das Canyon Nerve XC 8.0w bestellt und hoffe, dass heute am Canyon-Sparbuch-Beginntag mir das Bike nicht vor der Nase wegkaufen werden 

Viel kann ich noch nicht, (versuche schon seit längerem z. B. den Bunny Hop hinzubekommen, aber bei meiner Größe und Gewicht ist es schon schwer ein 14 kg Bike in die Luft zu bekommen) hoffe aber, dass sich das mit meinem zukünftigen Canyon dann ändern wird.

Nachdem ich mich bisher immer nur mit Männern über Bikes unterhalten konnte, freue ich mich hier ein paar viele weibliche Kollegen anzutreffen 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## PommesFrites (12. September 2010)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend.
Dann schließ ich mich den neuen mal an und stell mich kurz vor!

Ich bin die Eva, in kürze werd ich mein Teenagerdasein beenden  heißt...ich werde 20  bin aus dem Saarland und so richtig mit Mountainbike hatte ich noch nie was am Hut.

Hatte zwar immer ein Fahrrad, dass ich über alle Treppen, Bürgersteige und kurze Waldstücke getreten hab. Seit kurzem steigt aber ein super großes Interesse in mir auf, das viel öfter und vorallem intensiv und "richtig" zutun. Also...hab ich mich einfach mal hier angemeldet 

Da ich arme Abiturientin bin, muss ich momentan noch mit meinem "Bulls Sharptail 2" zufrieden geben. Aber eigentlich bin ich damit momentan noch sehr zufrieden...zumindest ist's um einiges besser als meine zahlreichen "Baumarkträder" 

Ja...also ich glaub das war's erstmal.
Ich wünsch euch noch ein schönes Restwochenende!

Eva


----------



## zestyfied (13. September 2010)

Hallo!
Ich bin die Ina und auch neu hier im Forum. Ich fahre seit ca. 14 Monaten und habe weniger etwas mit Downhill zu tun, sondern fahre sehr gerne Touren. Mit meinem geliebten Zesty 314 wird das auch immer besser - soweit möchte ich in naher Zukunft den ersten Marathon fahren.

Ich hoffe hier neue Mädls kennen zu lernen, die sich auch gerne auf ihren Drahteseln die Berge hoch "quälen" um dann schöne Abfahrten zu genießen!

Ich studiere noch, lebe in München und bin 25 - meldet´s euch!

Ina


----------



## Philonis (13. September 2010)

Hallo!

Mein Name ist Jessi, bin 25 Jahre alt und fahre seit Juni diesen Jahres mein neues Hardtail. Ich bin zuvor ausschließlich Touren gefahren und wurde von meiner besseren Hälfte zum Cross-Country fahren gebracht. 
Am Liebsten fordere ich mich selbst bei kniffligen Trails heraus oder quäle mich steile Auffahrten hoch.

Aktuell trainieren wir recht viel, da wir vor haben im nächsten Jahr die Alpen zu überqueren. 
Und schließlich will ich noch mehr Spaß am Trailfahren haben, teilweise steht mir meine Angst noch etwas im Weg, aber ich denke das bekomme ich Stück für Stück auch in den Griff 

Vielleicht ist ja jemand unter euch der aus der Umgebung von Leonberg kommt und hat Lust einem Anfänger mal aus weiblicher Sicht etwas Techniknachhilfe zu geben oder einfach eine nette Tour zu fahren.

Viele Grüße, Jessi


----------



## TiniTurbine (14. September 2010)

So, jetzt ein wenig off-topic:

Hey Philonis,

bin aus Stgt-Vaihingen und fahre auch n Hardtail. In sachen Technik kann ich dir zwar keine Nachhilfe geben, weil da bin ich selber noch sehr weit zurück, aber ich suche jemanden, der mal mit mir bissle durchs Gelände fährt. Leonberg und da hinten Bärensee, Mahdental bin ich viel unterwegs...

Allerdings müssten wir das auf kommendes Frühjahr verschieben...jaja, ich Weichei.
Ne, die leider hatte ich ne Kreuzband-OP und versuche grade erst wieder zu Laufen und Outdoor-Radln geht erst wieder ab Dezember. Aber wir können das ja mal im Hinterkopf behalten - würde mich froin!
LG


----------



## Philonis (14. September 2010)

Hey TiniTurbine,
das können wir sehr gerne machen!
LG


----------



## lOVE_tHE_rIDE (16. September 2010)

Hallo Mädels, möchte mich dann auch mal vorstellen. Mein Name ist Jenni, bin 32 und bin aus Luxemburg. Hatte bis Juni dieses Jahr absolut keine Ahnung, was man Tolles mit einem Mountainbike anstellen kann  "Drauf gekommen" bin ich durch meinen Freund, welcher sozusagen der beste Lehrmeister ist, den man sich vorstellen kann.
Ich bin absolute Anfängerin in jedem Bereich, Dh und XC stehen im Hintergrund, Technisches Fahren, sowie FR begeistern mich eher. Da ich ziemlich klein bin (162) hatten wir anfangs Schwierigkeiten das passende Bike für mich zu finden. Schlussendlich haben wir einen Rocky Mountain Altitude LO 2009er 15" (hier und da ein wenig was umgebaut). Hoffe hier ein paar nette Gleichgesinnte (evtl. aus der Gegend) kennen zu lernen...
Have a nice day


----------



## Vaena (23. September 2010)

So kurzes Update meinerseits (vorgestellt hab ich mich ja schon einige Seiten vorher): Seit August fahre ich "zu zweit"...will heissen ich bin schwanger *freu* 
Nun ists leider vorbei mit dem Biken. Aber Rennrad darf ich noch fahren solange der Bauch nicht aufm Oberrohr hängt.


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. September 2010)

Glückwunsch! Äh... Zur Schwangerschaft darf man doch...?!  
Bestell schon mal ein Bike für den Forumsnachwuchs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vaena (23. September 2010)

Danke 

Also, das Baby ist ganz am Anfang (als wirs noch nicht wussten) den MTB Marathon in St. Wendel mitgefahren...deshalb war ich also so langsam 

Meine Ärztin hat vor drei Wochen bei der ersten Untersuchung gemeint dass ich Rennrad schon noch fahren kann...aber MTB oder Joggen ist halt nicht mehr drin. Das hoppelt zuviel. 
Später muss ich dann halt eher schwimmen (das wird n Spass bei meiner Kurzsichtigkeit verfehle ich doch immer den Beckenrand )


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. September 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Äh... Zur Schwangerschaft darf man doch...?!
> Bestell schon mal ein Bike für den Forumsnachwuchs!


 
Alutech hat gerade ein neues Laufrad rausgebracht. "My First Wildsau". Bin leider zu groß dafür, sonst....
Man kann nie früh genug anfangen!


----------



## Vaena (24. September 2010)

Jaaaa... das Laufrad hab ich auch schon gesehen und beschlossen: Grosseltern sollten ja schon praktische Geschenke machen dürfen 
...da die zukünftige Oma und der zukünftige Opa auch MTB fahren sponsorn die bestimmt den neuen Bruchpiloten


----------



## julchen666 (26. September 2010)

moin ich bin die jule und fang an mit downhill =)


----------



## 4f-C.Bloxberg (26. September 2010)

grüß gott!
bin die carina, 19 jahre aus baden württemberg :>


----------



## MeinFinchen (30. September 2010)

Schönen guten Tag,

mein Finchen habe ich tatsächlich schon seit 4 Jahren, aber jetzt möchte ich mich erstmals richtig auf den Trail machen. 
Suche noch nach Anfängern im Raum Mettmann,

Conny


----------



## claire (2. Oktober 2010)

hey mädels 
ich bin claire und 16 jahre alt,bis vor 3 wochen hatte ich noch mein bulls sharptail doch jetzt hab ich endlich genug für ein ordentliches fully zusammen gehabt mein KONA Coiler.
Zum "richtigen" biken bin ich durch meinen freund gekommen er fährt dirt und downhill,ich persöhnlich find die downhill/freeride schiene sehr intressant.wenn es das wetter und die zeit zulässt fahr ich den feldberg runter,technisch bin ich nicht so fit,aber ich kann von mir sagen ich versuche viel und lerne relativ schnell.
Mittwoch habe ich gelernt lieber ein reh umfahren als sich zu überschlagen,mein armes coiler ist 4m weit gefolgen :`(
und nie die füße von den pedalen nehmen 
Also ich bin so im raum-frankfurt-feldberg-hofheim-mörfelden unterwegs 
ich versuche im oktober mal nach beerfelden zu kommen 

liebe grüße claire!


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Oktober 2010)

Willkommen, da sind wir ja nicht weit auseinander!

Taunus/Feldi ist allerdings nur 2-3 mal pro Jahr angesagt. Mein/unser Revier heißt Spessart/Hahnenkamm, da sind weniger Fußgänger unterwegs.


----------



## Bruchpilotin (24. Oktober 2010)

Servus!
Ich bin die Sabrina, 23 Jahre und in der Nähe von Passau zuhause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steini_71 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

Ich heisse Nicole, bin 38 Jahre alt & wohne in der schönen Innerschweiz.  Neben dem Biken tu ich auch noch leidenschaftlich gerne Motorradfahren...


----------



## Principiante (24. Oktober 2010)

Hi Nicole und Sabrina!


LG, Principiante!


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Oktober 2010)

Mensch, ich hab total den Überblick verloren, wie viele Mädels sich hier inzwischen tummeln...


----------



## JarJarBings (25. Oktober 2010)

Vaena schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Also, das Baby ist ganz am Anfang (als wirs noch nicht wussten) den MTB Marathon in St. Wendel mitgefahren...deshalb war ich also so langsam
> 
> ...



ich bin mountainbike gefahren bis in die 30.ssw, aber damals bin ich eh nur autobahnen gefahren. 
herzlichen glückwunsch zur schwangerschaft!


----------



## Principiante (25. Oktober 2010)

@Vaena:

Gratuliere!

Vielleicht sogar :





...oder


----------



## Vaena (27. Oktober 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> ich bin mountainbike gefahren bis in die 30.ssw, aber damals bin ich eh nur autobahnen gefahren.
> herzlichen glückwunsch zur schwangerschaft!




Nunja, das Rennrad wird halt fröhlich weitergetreten...eventuell muss dann irgendwann ein Spacer mehr unter den Lenker, damit der Bauch nicht aufm Oberrohr aufliegt.
Mein Freund rechnet schon damit dass er mir zum Geburtstag einen neuen mantel fürs Hinterrad schenken muss, weil da ja dann mit 10kg mehr im Sattel auch mehr Abnutzung da ist 
MTB fahren geht bei uns leider jetzt nicht mehr weils doch sehr traillastig ist im Vallée de chevreuse...die Waldautobahnen muss man suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JarJarBings (27. Oktober 2010)

ich hatte bis zur 30.ssw kaum bauch, hab aber auch auf'm mtb aufrechter gesessen als du wohl auf'm renner.
ich hatte damals noch ein hardtail von votec, da hat mir männe dann ne gefederte sattelstütze dran gemacht.


----------



## Vaena (29. Oktober 2010)

Nunja, ich bin halt mal so jemand, der nicht nur am Bauch sondern rund herum zunimmt...ich muss den Kühlschrank nur ansehen und schon nehm ich ein Kilo zu.
Jetzt hab ich mit schwimmen begonnen, weil RR beim derzeitigen Wetter zu Aquaplaning führen würde ... ist das doof. Langweilig und mit anderen quatschen kann man auch nicht, weil die ja bei jedem 5ten Wort den Kopf schon wieder unter Wasser haben. *blubb*


----------



## Friesenkind (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo! 
Ich bin Maren, 29 Jahre. Ich wohne im norddeutschen Küstenflachland und fahr CC-Marathon.


----------



## wifie2006 (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo ich bin Mira, 24 und neu hier! ;-) 

Ich hab heute mein erstes Bike abgeholt und freue mich auf die ersten kilometer ;-) 

Komme aus dem Ruhrgebiet, nähe Dortmund! 

Vielleicht ist ja noch jemand hier, der mal mit mir zusammen fahren möchte und mir ein paar trails zeigt ;-)


----------



## linnsche (2. November 2010)

ist jemand aus Karlsruhe da der mit mir fährt? Im winter halt nur seltener 1-2h


----------



## kabeebaby (2. November 2010)

Hallo, 

ich heiße Anja, bin 28 Jahre alt und fahre seit vier Jahren nen Hardtail von Steppenwolf. Seit nem halben Jahr fahr ich mit meinem Freund ein bisschen mehr Gelände und ich muss leider feststellen, dass dieser Mann einfach mehr Muskeln hat als ich 

Wer also aus Essen und Umgebung kommt und gerne mit ner Schnecke trainieren möchte, kann sich gern bei mir melden


----------



## Honigblume (3. November 2010)

Noch zwei Damen aus dem Ruhrgebiet, schön 

Haben noch ein Plätzchen im Winterpokal Team frei, wer mag kann sich uns anschließen.
Siehe Link in der Signatur.


----------



## Ld80 (6. November 2010)

Hallo!
Bin auch neu hier. Ich heiße Tina, wohn in Landau in der Pfalz und fahr seit zwei Jahren MTB.


----------



## Hochschieberin (8. November 2010)

Tach, auch ich, die Tina aus Dortmund, bin neu hier und freu mich, dass auch meine Altersgruppe hier auftaucht.
Ich bin 36 und fahre seit 2 Jahren DH/FR......vorsichtig, aber ich komm runter.
Ich wollt im Frühjahr/Sommer bei Antje Kramer in Winterberg einen Kurs machen. Hat da schon mal wer mitgemacht?
Wenn ich bei uns im Wald fahr, dann sind da meist nur "Jungs" - wo sind denn die Mädels unterwegs? Gibts vielleicht Treffs denen ich mich mal anschließen kann?
Freu mich, wenn sich mal jemand meldet....


----------



## Hochschieberin (8. November 2010)

Hi Mira - hab mich weiter unten auch vorgestellt und jetzt Deine erst gelesen....
Was fährst Du denn so und wo sonst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlammdiva (10. November 2010)

Hallo an alle,
bin hier schon länger im ibc Forum unterwegs, hab mich aber hier noch nicht vorgestellt.
Ich heiße Nicole bin 37 und durch meinen Männe ans Biken gekommen. Haben uns so ziemlich direkt mal ein MTB Tandem gekauft, das hat zusammengeschweißt.
Ich bin am Rande des Siegerlandes in Rheinland-Pfalz mit meinen beiden Nicis auf Tour und hier und da auch mal mit der Fittnesbike auf der Straße unterwegs.


----------



## Principiante (11. November 2010)

Willkommen Schlammdiva! 

Tandem... auch nicht schlecht! Hab ich noch nie ausprobiert.
Ich glaube, haben wir hier noch nicht, oder?


LG, Principiante!


----------



## sportyspice69 (17. November 2010)

Hi,

dann will ich mir auch kurz mal vorstellen. 
Ich bin Martina, Jahrgang 69, komme aus Mülheim. 
Seit einigen Jahr bin ich als "Schön-Wetter-Fahrerin" mit dem MTB unterwegs.  Dieses Jahr habe ich mir Fahrtechnikkurse und ein Stumpj gegönnt und habe Blut geleckt - wenn denn die Ausdauer und Kraft und Kniee mitspielen ;-). Normalerweise bin ich in Mülheim, Duisburg und ab und zu in Essen unterwegs... dann meistens auch mit Jungs. Ich muss feststellen, dass mir einiges an Kraft fehlt, um dort mitzuhalten.

Liebe Grüße
M.


----------



## Principiante (17. November 2010)

Willkommen sportyspice69!

Wohnst leider zu weit weg von mir, vom Alter her, hätte es geklappt und wir hätten nach einen halben Jahr Training die Jungs gerockt!


LG, Principiante!


----------



## desmofun (20. November 2010)

Auch schon länger im Forum, aber bei den Ladies neu......also......

Chris, Bj. 67, bis vor 2 Jahren der Meinung, daß nur berghochquälen geil ist, dann das Moto 3 und den Bikepark entdeckt. Festgestellt, daß auch ein Hardtail mehr als nur bergauf kann, mehr Federweg als beim Moto aber auch genial ist, ein Perp 3 den anderen an die Seite gestellt und nun froh über die Vielfältigkeit, die sich mit diesen Rädern bietet.

Ich mag Marathons, strahle das Moto an und hab mit dem Perp noch Großes vor, auch wenn ich mich vor kurzem auf der Jungfernfahrt in Winterberg im Infight engagiert in den Dreck gesteckt habe und ich immer noch das Innenfuttermuster der Hose auf der Hüfte sehen kann. 

Nächste Saison wird angegriffen!!!


----------



## blutbuche (25. November 2010)

mausezahn , heisst das nun , dass das moto doch bleiben  darf !!!?? du bist sooo gut zu deinen bikes ruf ma durch !!!


----------



## desmofun (25. November 2010)

Hmm.....eigentlich soll es schon weg......also eigentlich..... 

Ich gut zu meinen Bikes....? Wie gut, daß Du das kleine Schwarze nicht sehen kannst...

Meld mich morgen

Der Melker hat kalte Hände......


----------



## blutbuche (25. November 2010)

mach ma bilder vom perp ins album !!! `nacht !


----------



## Krawallnudel (28. November 2010)

Hallo Mädels, möchte mich auch an dieser Stelle vorstellen. Bin gefühlte 25 Jahre, jedoch sagt mein Perso was anderes. Bin gezwungen worden die Berge runter zu rollen und kann nun ein YT TUES FR mein Eigen nennen. Geplant ist für das kommende Jahr noch was kleines, schnuckliges zum runter und rauf fahren. Kommt zufällig hier jemand aus dem Raum Oberfranken und hat Lust die Berge unsicher zu machen?

Liebe Grüße Eure Krawallnudel

P.S.: Ratet mal wer mich in diesem Forum unter diesem Namen angemeldet hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_diene (1. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen, dann stell ich mich doch auch mal vor... letztes jahr hätte ich noch nicht gedacht, dass ich mich auf nen rad setzte... jetzt will ich nächstes jahr unbedingt beim 24 Stunden DH Rennen mitfahren... und das "nur" weil mein freund mich mit seiner sucht angesteckt hat  mache seit anfang des jahres nichts lieber als alle trails der umgebung winnenden unsicher zu machen... ab und an auch mal bike park...
liebe grüße an alle gleichgesinnte


----------



## Rubinstein5 (20. Dezember 2010)

Werfe auch mal ein "Hallo Mädels" in die Runde. Ich heiße Vroniii, bin 34, neu hier und neu beim Biken. 
Mein Menne ist ziemlich krass unterwegs und ich habe sein "altes" Rocky Slayer geerbt, als er sich sein neues gekauft hat.
Dass ich mal MTB fahre, hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, aber seit der Selbständigkeit hab ich keine Zeit mehr für die Ponies ... *schnief*
Das Schöne beim Biken ist, dass man seinen Schatz nach einer Tour durch den Schlamm YESSS!! ) einfach auch mal in den Stall stellen kann, ohne dass es einem vorwurfsvoll hinterher wiehert ...

Mein Menne hat mich nach ein paar Probefahrten zum hiesigen Winterstein direkt mal mit an den Gardasee genommen. War echt hart, aber SAUGEIL :O) 
WILL MEHR, aber ich merke, dass ich ganz schön Manschetten vor dem Runterfahren habe. Beim Reiten kannte ich die "Hebel" ... beim Biken hilft mir mein Gleichgewichtssinn vom Reiten, aber ich kriege Vorder- und Hinterrad nicht kontrolliert. 
Grummel
Geht das noch jemandem so?


----------



## blutbuche (20. Dezember 2010)

....logisch , ab und zu schon !!!!!! hatte das beim pferd auch besser im griff ...


----------



## Rubinstein5 (20. Dezember 2010)

*grins
"ab und zu" ist gut.
Mir macht es tierisch Spaß durch den Matsch zu fahren. Dass man beim Biken Wege, die man nicht mal zu Pferd durchkommt, fahren kann. Aber sobald es steil bergab geht, geht mir die Düse.
Aber das kriegen wir auch noch hin - wäre ja gelacht *grins


----------



## BergZwergin (26. Dezember 2010)

Hellou,

ich bin neu hier und dachte, ich stell mich mal vor. Ich bin 29 Jahre alt, verheiratet, keine Kinder, dafür 4 Huskies, mit denen mein Mann aber Rad fahren geht...wenn er nicht grade mit mir fährt. 
 Ich fahre liebend gern mehrstündige Touren mit dem MTB, also gern auch mal steil bergauf und dann gemächlich wieder runter - fürs Downhill hab ich viel zu viel Schiss!! außerdem fahre ich auch gern "von A nach B" also sprich, in die Stadt, in den Stall (sind je nach Weg 15-20km ein Weg quer durchs Gebirgige).

Das ist dann mein Zweites großes Hoby. Mein Pferdschen. 

Aktuell bin ich grade am Warten auf meinen neu bestellten Rahmen - ich habe vor mir mein neues Rad selber zusammen gebauen. 

Liebe Grüße
Steffi


----------



## _Becky_ (27. Dezember 2010)

Krawallnudel schrieb:


> P.S.: Ratet mal wer mich in diesem Forum unter diesem Namen angemeldet hat.


... ein frecher Mann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linnsche (29. Dezember 2010)

haha wie cool das hier zu lesen 
kommt jemand aus KA und Umgebung???


----------



## jazhara (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo!
Ich bin noch richtig neu, habe noch nicht mal ein Bike, nachdem mir mein letztes MTB, das ich aber zugegebenerweise öfter auf der Straße als sonstwo genutzt hatte, gestohlen wurde.  
Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach nem vernünftigen Anfänger-MTB, (Kaufberatungs-Thread bereits eröffnet, bin für alle Empfehlungen dankbar ), um zusammen mit meinem Freund bald mal die umliegenden Waldwege unsicher zu machen. Bin bald 34, eigentliches Hobby nur die Joggerei, die aber bei diesem Wetter auch nicht wirklich Spaß macht und auf Dauer auch langweilig ist. Langweilig wird das biken hoffentlich nciht so schnell!!! 
LG an alle,
Yvonne


----------



## dandylion (5. Januar 2011)

Dann sag´ich auch mal Hallo. Ich fahre seit fünf Jahren immer wieder mit Pausen MTB und daher sind meine Fortschritte für die Dauer der Zeit bescheiden. Ich träume vom Hinterradversetzen und sicher S 3 fahren zu können.
Manchmal habe ich mehr beruflich mit der Bikerbranche zu tun... Ich bin PR-Frau, die auch die DIMB berät. (Siehe mein Blog www.bikegeisterung).
Zum Rad-Tipp:
Ich selbst begann mit einem 100mm Fully mit dem ich von Anfang an viel Spaß hatte. Dies ist aber eine Preisfrage. Möchtest du nicht mehr wie 1500 Euro ausgeben empfehle ich dir ein Hardttail mit guten Komponenten und 100 mm Federweg. Damit hat man am Anfang schon viel Spaß! Nimm Alu, kein Carbon (Geld) und achte aufs Gewicht. Ich würde auch immer das Rad probefahren, damit du merkst, ob du dich wohlfühlst.
Viele Grüße


----------



## linnsche (5. Januar 2011)

Carbon rockt


----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo Mädels,
hab mich zwar schon vorgestellt im Forum für alle, wollte das speziell bei den Ladies hier aber nochma nachholen .
Ich heiße Sabrina bin 22 Jahre alt und komme aus Filderstadt im Raum Stuttgart. Bin blutige anfängerin obwohl ich immer schon gern geradelt bin(ab dem dritten Lebensjahr konnte mich keiner mehr halten!!!). Da ich Studentin bin konnte ich mir bisher net wirklich was leisten,bis mein freund mir letztes Weihnachten ein Hardtail geschenkt hat (unter anderem auch mit dem nebeneffekt einige kilos abzuspecken ).Das ding hat im angebot "nur" 400Euro gekostet und is ein B`Twin rockrider 8.0,aber ich hab mich mächtig darüber gefreut und werde es als Anlass sehen dieses Jahr ein paar km zu reißen un dabei ein paar pfunde zu verlieren. 
Hatte bisher bissel das Gefühl dass man in den Foren wo sich vor allem nur Männer aufhalten ein bissel belächelt wird wenn man kein teures markenfahrrad hat....Hoffe hier ist das anders denn ich bin schließlich in so einem Forum um mir tips von erfahreneren zu holen damit ich mich weiter entwickeln kann und vllt auch mal dort lande .
Grüssle vom absoluten greenhorn

PS:ich bin wassermann und habe somit bald geburtstag


----------



## MelleD (6. Januar 2011)

Ja, die Männer sind hier irgendwie ein bisschen speziell 

Herzlich willkommen hier  Hier wird man auch nicht belächelt, wenn man mal dumme Fragen stellt, in anderen Bereichen hier im Forum hätte ich mich nicht getraut.


----------



## dandylion (6. Januar 2011)

linnsche schrieb:


> Carbon rockt


Nichts gegen Carbon für den richtigen Einsatzzweck und wenn´s der Geldbeutet erlaubt. Rennradeln würde ich nur noch auf Carbon, Carbonhardtail macht bestimmt auch Sinn und wer´s mag kann natürlich auch ein Carbonfully fahren. Bei meiner Fahrweise bevorzuge ich da Alu.


----------



## BergZwergin (6. Januar 2011)

@greenhorn-biker

ich hatte auch ein b'twin Fahhrad für den Anfang - bis ich dann auch ein Fully umgestiegen bin. Ich hätt das mal behalten sollen, weil aktuell suche ich dann noch en Stadtrad...nunja, egal...war auf jeden Fall gutes Rad! Nur für meinen Geländeeinsatz halt irgendwann nimmer tauglich.


----------



## fischmitfahrrad (6. Januar 2011)

Dann stell' ich mich auch mal vor:
Ich heiße Britta, bin 49 (toll dass hier so viele in meinem Alter sind!), habe 4 Kinder - eine auch mtb-begeisterte Tochter wohnt noch zu Hause -, und arbeite als Köchin in einer Großküche.
Aufgewachsen in Münster, wo ja bekanntlich alles mit dem Rad erledigt wird, bin ich nach einem kleinen Ausflug in den Reitsport wieder zum Radfahren gekommen (da ging's mir so wie Rubinstein5: das Rad nimmt's einem nicht übel, wenn man/frau es mal 3 Wochen nicht anguckt...).
Und wie so viele andere hier bin ich von meinem Mann mit dem MTB-Virus infiziert worden (nachdem ich lange Zeit versucht habe, ihn wieder für's Reiten zu begeistern...)
Tja, bergauf ist auch nicht wirklich meins - aber hier (nördl. Landkreis Osnabrück) geht's ja auch nicht wirklich bergauf. Wir haben ein paar nette Hügel hier (da kann ich auch wieder Rubinstein5 zustimmen: es ist schon toll, "Wege" zu fahren, die man mit dem Pferd nicht reiten kann), aber für mich darf's auch mal mit Geschwindigkeit bergab gehen 
Ach ja: ich fahre ein Bionicon Edison (hab' ich von meinem Sohn übernommen).
Und dann noch: meine jetzt 15-j. Tochter (hier im Forum angemeldet als nelli-pirelli) nimmt im Sommer zum zweiten Mal am Jugendcamp in Winterberg teil - vielleicht hat ja eine von euch eine Tochter, die daran auch Spaß hat?
Und wenn sich dann noch eine findet, die auch hier im Raum Osnabrück/Lingen unterwegs ist...?


----------



## pauli-pirat (6. Januar 2011)

Hallöchen,
ich bin Roger (pauli-pirat) 41 Jahre alt und ein wieder Einsteiger..
Vor 10 Jahren bin ich schon ein wenig mit nem MTB bei uns am Rhein und durch die Wälder geradelt.Habe es dann aus Zeitmangel eingestellt und dann ganz aufgegeben.
Jetzt als blutiger Neu Anfänger möchte ich es mit dem Mountainbiken ernster angehen..
Zu Weihnachten habe ich ein CUBE LTD COMP geschenkt bekommen und es wartet nur darauf entlich gefahren zu werden..
Vieleicht gibt es hier ja Biker aus dem Raum Duisburg ( Homberg) die Lust haben mich ans Händchen zu nehmen und zusammen mit mir zu fahren.(Bei Interesse gerne PN).
Zu meinen weiteren Leidenschaften zählt Meine Familie( verheiratet zwei Söhne 12 und 2 Jahre alt) das campen mit meinen Wohnwagen, fotografieren und Geocachen.
So nun werde ich mich einmal durch das Forum kämpfen,

Lg,Roger aus DU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hano! (7. Januar 2011)

pauli-pirat schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> ich bin Roger




*Hallöchen Paule,
ob Du hier richtig bist 
Ladies only!*


----------



## pauli-pirat (7. Januar 2011)

Oh sorry,hatte NUR Vorstellungs Thread gelesen...
Wo kann man sich denn hier vorstellen??
Bin neu hier..
Und ich dachte mir eine Vorstellung gehört zum guten Ton.. 

Lg,Roger

Könnten die Admins Meinne Beitrag verschieben??


----------



## hano! (7. Januar 2011)

*Das sehen die wilden Mädel's hier nicht sooo eng,
aber versuch's mal da noch mal *


guten Tag


----------



## pauli-pirat (7. Januar 2011)

Danke Hano,
habe es unter Deinen eingestellten Link noch einmal neu rein geschrieben..

Lg,Roger


----------



## Rubinstein5 (7. Januar 2011)

*Grins

ich bin, wie schon ein wenig weiter vorne beschrieben, auch ein absoluter MTB-Anfänger.
Bin, wie viele auch, über meinen Mann dazu gekommen.
Ich wohne in Ober-Mörlen (Wetterau) und habe den "Johannisberg", direkt vor der Haustür. Das ist fantastisch, aber ...
ich hätte gerne jemanden, der mit mir ein paar Touren alleine macht. 
Mein Mann ist verdammt gut und ich möchte seine Geduld (hahaha) nicht überstrapazieren.
Jemand Lust und Zeit mit mir ein paar Touren zu fahren und etwas an der Fahrtechnik zu basteln?

Fragende Grüße von dat Vroniii


----------



## linnsche (8. Januar 2011)

ich such auch immernoch jemanden aus Karlsruhe und Umgebung, der mit mir fahren will...ich mach im april einen fahrtechnik-kurs  bis dahin gehts halt ums provisorische üben und fahren


----------



## fairplay911 (8. Januar 2011)

linnsche schrieb:


> ich such auch immernoch jemanden aus Karlsruhe und Umgebung, der mit mir fahren will...ich mach im april einen fahrtechnik-kurs  bis dahin gehts halt ums provisorische üben und fahren



Pack Dein Fahrrad und komm nach HD


----------



## linnsche (8. Januar 2011)

hehe  der technikkurs is in HD  bzw schriesheim  da komm ich auf jeden fall öfter mal her   komm du doch nach KA


----------



## Laura3112 (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammmen, ich bin 20 Jahre und komme aus dem Saarland, wohne jedoch während der Woche in Mannheim(ausbildungsbedingt).
Ich arbeite am Klinikum Mannheim und werde dort im Sommer 2012 mein Examen zur Gesundheits-&Krankenpflegerin machen....

Bezüglich MTB würde ich von mir selbst behaupten, dass ich ein blutiger Anfänger bin.Der jedoch eine angenehme und hilfsbereite MTB-Clique um sich hat Hab mein Hardtail zwar schon seit Frühjahr 2010, jedoch Schichtdienst und Wochenendbeziehung mit meinem Bike vertragen sich nicht sehr gut;-)

Ich werde im Mai versuchen eine Tour mit meinem Partner(fährt schon eine gefühlte Ewigkeit) zum Johanniskreuz(Pfälzer Wald)zu starten....Bis dahin sollte ich noch etwas an meiner Technik und an meinem Mut arbeiten

Liebe Grüße Laura


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fairplay911 (8. Januar 2011)

Laura3112 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammmen, ich bin 20 Jahre und komme aus dem Saarland, wohne jedoch während der Woche in Mannheim(ausbildungsbedingt).
> Ich arbeite am Klinikum Mannheim und werde dort im Sommer 2012 mein Examen zur Gesundheits-&Krankenpflegerin machen....
> 
> Ich werde im Mai versuchen eine Tour mit meinem Partner(fährt schon eine gefühlte Ewigkeit) zum Johanniskreuz(Pfälzer Wald)zu starten....Bis dahin sollte ich noch etwas an meiner Technik und an meinem Mut arbeiten
> ...



wenn es dich nach HD verschlägt (leicht mit der OEG zu erreichen) dann können wir gern ab und an was ausmachen - es bleibt ja auch schon fast wieder länger hell


----------



## greenhorn-biker (8. Januar 2011)

Laura3112 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammmen, ich bin 20 Jahre und komme aus dem Saarland, wohne jedoch während der Woche in Mannheim(ausbildungsbedingt).
> Ich arbeite am Klinikum Mannheim und werde dort im Sommer 2012 mein Examen zur Gesundheits-&Krankenpflegerin machen....
> 
> Bezüglich MTB würde ich von mir selbst behaupten, dass ich ein blutiger Anfänger bin.Der jedoch eine angenehme und hilfsbereite MTB-Clique um sich hat Hab mein Hardtail zwar schon seit Frühjahr 2010, jedoch Schichtdienst und Wochenendbeziehung mit meinem Bike vertragen sich nicht sehr gut;-)
> ...



Hallo Laura,
komme auch ursprünglich aus dem saarland (saarwellingen) bin aber etwa nur alle 3 wochen "zu hause". Aber in den semesterferien wollte ich mein Bike eigentlich mit heim nehmen dann könnte man sich doch mal zB in Nalbach treffen.
Grüße vom Greenhorn

PS: Der name ist programm


----------



## linnsche (8. Januar 2011)

und was is mit KA? 

hier kann man auch toll fahren auf dem Wattkopf etc 

also ich werde auch bald wieder einsteigen...über den winter hab ich (weil ich keine klamotten habe für die Temperaturen) mich im studio angemeldet und sehr gut kraft und ausdauer trainiert (hoffe das reicht) und war im spinning (ich liebe spinning  ). jaaa und jetz bin ich mal gespannt wies aussieht nach meinen prüfungen Mitte Februar wenn ich mein Goldstück auf dem Kämmerlein holen kann und fit machen für die neue SAISON *freu*


----------



## fairplay911 (9. Januar 2011)

linnsche schrieb:


> über den winter hab ich (weil ich keine klamotten habe für die Temperaturen) mich im studio angemeldet



äh??? für das Geld im Studio hättest aber auch ein paar Winterklamotten anschaffen können 
macht auf alle Fälle ein Heidenspaß im Schnee zu biken ....


----------



## KlitzeKleine (9. Januar 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal 
Ich bin die Steffi, 24, komme aus Thüringen und wohne seit 2 Jahren in Gütersloh, arbeitsbedingt. Eigentlich hatte ich mir Softball als Hobby augesucht aber nachdem sich meine Kniescheibe dachte, sie müsse rausspringen und brechen...hatte ich keine Lust mehr drauf! 
Mein Freund kam dann vor nem halben Jahr mit der MTB Idee umme Ecke und joa, jetzt sind wir total begeistert und fangen sobald der Schnee weg is, so richtig an! Gekauft haben wir uns beide ein Ghost und für mich sofort ein paar ordentliche Knieschützer


----------



## Rubinstein5 (9. Januar 2011)

Hi Steffi

Gütersloh ... von da bin ich vor drei Jahren geflüchtet.
Softball?!? Kennst du Effi Ottmüller bzw. Hopfe?

Grüße aus dem Hessenländle
Vroni



KlitzeKleine schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal
> Ich bin die Steffi, 24, komme aus Thüringen und wohne seit 2 Jahren in Gütersloh, arbeitsbedingt. Eigentlich hatte ich mir Softball als Hobby augesucht aber nachdem sich meine Kniescheibe dachte, sie müsse rausspringen und brechen...hatte ich keine Lust mehr drauf!
> Mein Freund kam dann vor nem halben Jahr mit der MTB Idee umme Ecke und joa, jetzt sind wir total begeistert und fangen sobald der Schnee weg is, so richtig an! Gekauft haben wir uns beide ein Ghost und für mich sofort ein paar ordentliche Knieschützer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlitzeKleine (9. Januar 2011)

Hey Rubinstein,

der Name sagt mir leider nix...ich hab aber auch leider nur 1 Jahr bei den Yaks gespielt.
Wieso biste denn aus GT geflüchtet??


----------



## Rubinstein5 (9. Januar 2011)

KlitzeKleine schrieb:


> Hey Rubinstein,
> 
> der Name sagt mir leider nix...ich hab aber auch leider nur 1 Jahr bei den Yaks gespielt.
> Wieso biste denn aus GT geflüchtet??



Hi Steffi
Effi trainiert dort ein Team. Frag mich bitte nicht, welches.
Hab dort ein paar Jahre gelebt und gearbeitet. Ist nicht so meine Gegend - OWL )
Hier bei de Hesse bin ich "angekommen" und hier bin ich auch zum MTB gekommen (ebenfalls Anfänger).
Bin auch neu hier im Forum. Freu mich aber, dass es euch gibt Mädels )


----------



## linnsche (9. Januar 2011)

fairplay911 schrieb:


> äh??? für das Geld im Studio hättest aber auch ein paar Winterklamotten anschaffen können
> macht auf alle Fälle ein Heidenspaß im Schnee zu biken ....



nee..für das geld net...denn ich brauch ALLES für den winter....net nur ein oberteil oder so..und das studio find ich schon gut weil ich auch noch muskelaufbau machen will und spinning über alles liebe  nächstes jahr gibts dann beides


----------



## DirtCrumb (17. Januar 2011)

servus! möchte mich mal auch kurz bekannt machen. 
meine name ist daniela und ich bin 28 jahre alt. zum mountainbiken bin ich - entsprechend dem allgemeinen standard - durch meinen freund gekommen, als ich ein nachfolge-hobby fürs reiten gesucht habe. mein job lässt leider nicht viel zeit für hobbies, von daher würde ich mich nach drei jahren immer noch als blutigen anfänger bezeichnen, aber es bringt trotzdem eine menge spaß!
bis vor kurzem habe ich noch am bodensee gewohnt - quasi im bike-paradies. seit mitte letzten jahres bin ich nun in herford. hab hier leider noch keinen anschluss gefunden. falls hier also irgendjemand aus herford und umgebung dabei ist, wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn sich dieser jemand meldet. es macht alleine nicht ganz so viel spaß, und da man den frühling schon fast riechen kann, wird es zeit "die pferde zu satteln".


----------



## Rubinstein5 (17. Januar 2011)

DirtCrumb schrieb:


> servus! möchte mich mal auch kurz bekannt machen.
> meine name ist daniela und ich bin 28 jahre alt. zum mountainbiken bin ich - entsprechend dem allgemeinen standard - durch meinen freund gekommen, als ich ein nachfolge-hobby fürs reiten gesucht habe. mein job lässt leider nicht viel zeit für hobbies, von daher würde ich mich nach drei jahren immer noch als blutigen anfänger bezeichnen, aber es bringt trotzdem eine menge spaß!
> bis vor kurzem habe ich noch am bodensee gewohnt - quasi im bike-paradies. seit mitte letzten jahres bin ich nun in herford. hab hier leider noch keinen anschluss gefunden. falls hier also irgendjemand aus herford und umgebung dabei ist, wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn sich dieser jemand meldet. es macht alleine nicht ganz so viel spaß, und da man den frühling schon fast riechen kann, wird es zeit "die pferde zu satteln".



Hi Daniela
schön, dass du da bist. 
Mich findest du im Hessenländle und auch hier riecht es fast nach FRÜÜÜHLING 
lieber Gruß in die Ferne 
R5


----------



## sturzflocke (18. Januar 2011)

Moin! ich sollte mich vllt auch mal vorstellen, nachdem ich hier schon ne ewigkeit mitlese 
bin jetzt...ups...schon 32 jahre jung und habe mir letzten sommer ein (richtiges) radl zugelegt. probieren tu ichs schon seit gut 2 jahren und mein usernick sagt ja alles ^^ nach einer mündlichen abmahnung auf der arbeit bin ich allerdings sehr vorsichtig geworden und probier nicht mehr einfach alles aus. naja, und die erinnerungen vom letzten sturz hemmen mich auch ziemlich. hoffe aber das bekomme ich nächste saison wieder besser in den griff....
achso, komme aus der lüneburger heide und bin öfter mal  im harz und in willingen unterwegs (dort bin ich auch zum biken gekommen, gänzlich ohne männliches zureden )
gruß vonna flocke


----------



## Helene1512 (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
habe mich jetzt durch den halben Vorstellungs-Thread gewühlt und begeistert festgestellt: nö, ich bin hier nicht die Älteste - da tummeln sich tatsächlich noch so einige andere meiner Generation  , die sogar z.T. auch wie ich erst im zart fortgeschrittenen Alter auf die Idee kommen, sich ein MTB zuzulegen (weil's damit einfach schneller durch den Wald geht als zu Fuß).
und hier mein Steckbrief: Brigitte, 47 J, wohne im Hunsrück, MTB-Anfänger, weitere Hobbies: klettern, wandern, Yoga , 
Hund, Haus, Katze, Kinder... alles vorhanden, bloß kein Mann 

Gibt's hier vielleicht Mädels von nicht ganz so weit weg, für mal 'ne gemeinsame Tour? Natürlich erst, wenn denn irgendwann mal das Wetter wieder besser wird...


----------



## bikebine (25. Januar 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

ich möchte mich dann auch mal vorstellen. Ich bin die Bine, 30 Jahre alt und wohne im schönen Bayern. 

MTB fahre ich seit ca. 4 Jahren. Habe erst ganz entspannt mit nem 100mm Fully angefangen und bin relativ viel bergauf gefahren. Bergab war eigentlich gar nicht mein Ding, bis wir ein paar Leute kennen gelernt haben, die viel in Bikeparks unterwegs sind Und ab da an wurde der Federweg immer mehr. Nach zwei Jahren habe ich dann das 100mm Fully durch ein Enduro mit 160mm ersetzt und im letzten Sommer kam dann der DH dazu. 

Fahre derzeit überwiegend bergab und liebe es, die Wochenenden campenderweise in Bikeparks zu verbringen. Jetzt muss nur noch der Frühling kommen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Rubinstein5 (26. Januar 2011)

bikebine schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> ich möchte mich dann auch mal vorstellen. Ich bin die Bine, 30 Jahre alt und wohne im schönen Bayern.
> 
> ...



Hi 
dein "Werdegang" klingt gut. Ich liebäugele auch schon öfter mit Bikeparks. Ich denke, dass man dort gute Möglichkeiten hat fahren zu lernen.
Bin auch für FRÜHÜÜLING 

Lieber Gruß
R5


----------



## MelleD (26. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube, für Frühling sind wir alle  
Mir geht dieses Mistwetter so auf die Nerven...

@bikebine
bin nen bissl neidisch auf dein Bike  Sehr schön! 
Träum ich von...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fischmitfahrrad (26. Januar 2011)

jaaahh - FRÜHLING!
Eigentlich gehöre ich zu der Fraktion, für die es kein schlechtes Wetter gibt, sondern höchstens schlechte Bekleidung. Und eigentlich hatte ich mir vorgenommen, ab Januar so oft wie möglich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren (inspiriert von Danny MacAskill: 
YouTube - Danny MacAskill - s1jobs.com (Extendedversion) 
Aber der fährt ja auch bei schönem Wetter )
Aber die Haselsträucher blühen schon - vielleicht ein Hoffnungsschimmer?


----------



## Rubinstein5 (26. Januar 2011)

fischmitfahrrad schrieb:


> jaaahh - FRÜHLING!
> Eigentlich gehöre ich zu der Fraktion, für die es kein schlechtes Wetter gibt, sondern höchstens schlechte Bekleidung. Und eigentlich hatte ich mir vorgenommen, ab Januar so oft wie möglich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren (inspiriert von Danny MacAskill:
> YouTube - Danny MacAskill - s1jobs.com (Extendedversion)
> Aber der fährt ja auch bei schönem Wetter )
> Aber die Haselsträucher blühen schon - vielleicht ein Hoffnungsschimmer?




Danny MacAskill ist der Hammer. Die Videos verschlinge ich auch immer *grins


----------



## Principiante (30. Januar 2011)

Rubinstein5 schrieb:


> Danny MacAskill ist der Hammer. Die Videos verschlinge ich auch immer *grins





 Danny fährt traumhaft! Bin ein großer Fan!


----------



## skycrawler (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo
Ich heiße Kerstin, bin 26Jahre alt und komme aus dem Raum Köln.
Habe letzten Sommer nach einer neuen sportlichen Betätigung gesucht und bin aufs MTB gekommen, bin also Anfängerin^^
 Nach anfänglicher Informationsflut hab ich mich dann dazu entschieden in ein ordentliches Bike zu investieren und versuch seitdem so oft es geht damit durch die Gegend zu hetzen  Was mangels Zeit und Wetter nicht so einfach ist.

Ich freu mich schon auf besseres Wetter und mehr Zeit


----------



## pauli-pirat (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo Skycrawler,

ich bin auch Anfänger und habe genau das gleiche Bike wie du..
Wünsche Dir tolle Ausfahrten und viel Spaß beim biken..

Lg,Roger


----------



## alet08 (1. Februar 2011)

pauli-pirat schrieb:


> Hallo Skycrawler,
> 
> ich bin auch Anfänger und habe genau das gleiche Bike wie du..
> Wünsche Dir tolle Ausfahrten und viel Spaß beim biken..
> ...



Du brauchst mehr Östrogene.... 

auch falsch, Alex


----------



## skycrawler (1. Februar 2011)

pauli-pirat schrieb:


> Hallo Skycrawler,
> 
> ich bin auch Anfänger und habe genau das gleiche Bike wie du..
> Wünsche Dir tolle Ausfahrten und viel Spaß beim biken..
> ...



Wir haben nicht nur das gleiche Bike sondern auch die gleichen Schutzbleche


----------



## Rubinstein5 (3. Februar 2011)

Moin Mädels

habt ihr die DVD "Life Cycles" schon gesehen?
Wow, ich bin immer noch ganz hin und weg. Es gibt traumschöne Bilder vom Fahren, der Natur und den Rädern. 
Nicht die Jungs (die echt GEIL gefahren sind) sind im Vordergrund sondern die NATUR und das Bike.
Mountainbiken = Fahren im Einklang mit der Natur ist hier das Thema

Link zum Trailer:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJgaSTuwp7I"]YouTube        - Life Cycles - Stance Films - OFFICIAL 2010 Mountain Bike Trailer 1080p[/nomedia]


Ich kann sie nur empfehlen, solange wir auf den Frühling warten 

Einen guten Tag wünscht
R5


----------



## pauli-pirat (3. Februar 2011)

alet08 schrieb:


> Du brauchst mehr Östrogene....
> 
> Muß ich nicht verstehen? Oder??
> Denke mal Du weißt nicht einmal was Östogene sind...
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubinstein5 (3. Februar 2011)

pauli-pirat schrieb:


> alet08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du brauchst mehr Östrogene....
> ...


----------



## MelleD (5. Februar 2011)

Rubinstein5 schrieb:


> Moin Mädels
> 
> habt ihr die DVD "Life Cycles" schon gesehen?



Total geiler Streifen geworden, schon drei mal gesehen, einfach super schöne Szenen und mal echt was gaaanz anderes! 
Kann ich auch nur empfehlen. 

Edit: In Blüüüräi einfach hammer!


----------



## FrauFully (5. Februar 2011)

Und hiermit möchte ich mich gerne vorstellen ...


----------



## Chrige (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

habe mich durch den ganzen Thread gekämpft und mich entschieden, mich hier auch anzumelden.
Ich heisse Christine, bin 33 Jahre alt und wohne in der Schweiz im Kanton Zug. Falls es also andere Ladies aus der Innerschweiz hier hat, bin ich immer für eine Tour zu haben.
Ich war als Teenager viel mit dem mtb unterwegs, habe es aber mehr für den Alltag als fürs biken benutzt. Als mir das Rad zum dritten mal gestohlen wurde, habe ich das Geld von der Versicherung eingesteckt, aber kein neues gekauft.
10 Jahre später habe ich den besten Frustkauf meines Lebens getätigt. Wegen starkem Liebeskummer wollte ich mir was gutes tun und habe mir ein Mountainbike gekauft (bei mir war der Grund also auch ein bisschen mein damaliger Ex-Freund ). Na ja, es wurde gleich ein Fully, was ich noch nie bereut habe. Ich bin wirklich infiziert vom biken. Bis jetzt bin ich lieber runtergebrettert als raufgefahren. Inzwischen fahre ich auch teilweise gerne bergauf. Ich bin eher gemütlich unterwegs, bin aber letzten Sommer nach etwas mehr als zwei Jahre Bike-Erfahrung mit dem mtb am Gigathlon (Etappenrennen in verschiedenen Sportarten) gestartet. Tja, fast alle haben mich überholt, was mich aber nicht wirklich nerven konnte.
So, das ist's von mir. Freue mich auf spannende Gespräche.
Ach ja: Sternzeichen Waage, Aszendent Löwe, Chinesisch Schlange


----------



## Rubinstein5 (11. Februar 2011)

Chrige schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> habe mich durch den ganzen Thread gekämpft und mich entschieden, mich hier auch anzumelden.
> Ich heisse Christine, bin 33 Jahre alt und wohne in der Schweiz im Kanton Zug. Falls es also andere Ladies aus der Innerschweiz hier hat, bin ich immer für eine Tour zu haben.
> ...



Hola in die Schweiz 
hehehehe, dein Schlusssatz (mit 3 (!) "s") war gut!
ich bin auch noch ziemlich neu hier und beim Biken.
Habe das Glück, dass "Chef" sich eine neuere Version des Rocky´s gegönnt hat und hat mir seinen alten "Schatz" abgetreten.
Bin natürlich völlig overchicked mit dem Bike aber es gibt mir so viel Sicherheit, weil ich weiß, dass mein Schatz alles fahren kann, wo ich mir in die Hose mache *grins


----------



## Bea5 (12. Februar 2011)

Guten Abend vom Niederrhein 

nach jahrelangem mitlesen habe ich mich dann doch mal entschlossen mich hier anzumelden. Da es sich so gehört, möchte ich mich bei Euch vorstellen: Bea...mit ner "5" im Alter vorne , Beginners beim Biken, aber nichtsdestotrotz fahre ich gerne...ich übe übe übe fahre ...aber so im Alter...funzt das nicht immer so, wie ich möchte 

Allen eine gute Zeit und...ich lese mehr, als das ich schreibe...is so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fischmitfahrrad (13. Februar 2011)

Bea5 schrieb:


> Guten Abend vom Niederrhein
> 
> nach jahrelangem mitlesen habe ich mich dann doch mal entschlossen mich hier anzumelden. Da es sich so gehört, möchte ich mich bei Euch vorstellen: Bea...mit ner "5" im Alter vorne , Beginners beim Biken, aber nichtsdestotrotz fahre ich gerne...ich übe übe übe fahre ...aber so im Alter...funzt das nicht immer so, wie ich möchte
> 
> Allen eine gute Zeit und...ich lese mehr, als das ich schreibe...is so


 


Ja, es braucht wirklich alles ein bisschen länger, als wenn eine "2" oder auch noch eine "3" vorne stände - auch das Verheilen von Blessuren...aber es kommt, es kommt! Und das finde ich in unserem Alter eigentlich noch motivierender als so als junger Spund, wo man eh noch denkt, man schafft alles.

Tja, und jetzt werden die Tage länger, der Trip in die USA ist schon gebucht (Kalifornien und Utah sind geplant) und was passiert? Bandscheibenvorfall!!


----------



## Bea5 (13. Februar 2011)

fischmitfahrrad schrieb:


> Ja, es braucht wirklich alles ein bisschen länger, als wenn eine "2" oder auch noch eine "3" vorne stände - auch das Verheilen von Blessuren...aber es kommt, es kommt! Und das finde ich in unserem Alter eigentlich noch motivierender als so als junger Spund, wo man eh noch denkt, man schafft alles.
> 
> Tja, und jetzt werden die Tage länger, der Trip in die USA ist schon gebucht (Kalifornien und Utah sind geplant) und was passiert? Bandscheibenvorfall!!




oh jeee...ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung und einen super Physiotherapeuten


----------



## Snowchick (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo die Damen,
ich bin zwar nicht wirklich neu hier, aber meine Betätigungen im Forum halten sich in Grenzen.
Da es momentan immer mehr wird stell ich mich auch kurz vor.
Sabrina mein Name und bin 28 und wohne in Stuttgart. Beruflich bin ich aber viel unterwegs und momentan viel in Wien und im Wienerwald.
Ich fahr jetzt schon ein paar Jahre und seit letzten Jahr ambitioniert. Hab mein Hardtail gegen ein Liteville 301 Mk8 getauscht. Seit dem geht es jede freie Minute aufs Bike und wenn kein Winter ist, und ich mit dem Auto auf Baustellen fahre geht das gute Teil auch immer mit.
Eigentlich fahr ich sehr gerne bergauf, und auch sehr gern bergab, hauptsache flowig. Parks find ich ganz lustig, aber lieber bin ich im Gelände unterwegs.
Trainiert wird immer und zum 30. hab ich mir eine Teilnahme an der Salzburg Throphy vorgenommen. Das erreichen des Ziels wird dabei im Vordergrund stehen ;-), ok nicht die letzte werden und vielleicht noch ein bis zwei Männer hinter mir wären auch klasse.
Auf ein schönes schreiben
LG Snowy


----------



## jazhara (18. Februar 2011)

So, vorgestellt hatte ich mich schon mal, aber da sich der Bike-Kauf doch verzögert hatte (Stadtwerke sei Schuld), jetzt noch mal MIT Bike:
Hallo, ich bin Yvonne, 34 (seufz), vom platten Niederrhein (rechts!), Lehramtsanwärterin....  

Heute mein Felt Q720 abgeholt, nix besonderes, aber für einen Anfänger (und leider arme Kirchenmaus) wie mich muss es erstmal reichen. Jetzt steht das Baby noch zum Angucken im Wohnzimmer, aber ich freue mich schon sehr auf die Einweihungstour morgen, und fast mehr auf den Muskelkater danach!  Nur Stürze, die können ruhig noch etwas auf sich warten lassen, erstmal ein paar Erfolgserlebnisse sammeln (hoffe ich zumindest)...


----------



## Rubinstein5 (18. Februar 2011)

jazhara schrieb:


> So, vorgestellt hatte ich mich schon mal, aber da sich der Bike-Kauf doch verzögert hatte (Stadtwerke sei Schuld), jetzt noch mal MIT Bike:
> Hallo, ich bin Yvonne, 34 (seufz), vom platten Niederrhein (rechts!), Lehramtsanwärterin....
> 
> Heute mein Felt Q720 abgeholt, nix besonderes, aber für einen Anfänger (und leider arme Kirchenmaus) wie mich muss es erstmal reichen. Jetzt steht das Baby noch zum Angucken im Wohnzimmer, aber ich freue mich schon sehr auf die Einweihungstour morgen, und fast mehr auf den Muskelkater danach!  Nur Stürze, die können ruhig noch etwas auf sich warten lassen, erstmal ein paar Erfolgserlebnisse sammeln (hoffe ich zumindest)...



Grüße an den platten Niederrhein - trotzdem schön bei euch 
Viel Spaß bei der ersten Tour. 
R5


----------



## Senshisan (18. Februar 2011)

Ich möchte mich auch gerne vorstellen 
Mein Name ist Chadia (gespr. Shadiia), bin 29 Jahre, von Beruf Mediengestalterin und komme aus dem schönen Westerwald. Vor ca. einem Jahr hat mich mein Freund mit dem MTB-Virus angesteckt. Seitdem fahren wir oft zusammen hier durch unsere Wälder.
Ich gehöre zu den Angsthäschen wenn es um Bergabfahrten geht 
Das will ich in Zukunft ändern, ich möchte mit freude runterfahren und neue herausforderungen annehmen und besonders möchte ich mit meinem Freund mithalten. Ein Ziel das ich mir bis Ende des Jahres vorgenommen habe 

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Bikereiches Wochenende!


----------



## Principiante (19. Februar 2011)

Hi Chadia! ( schöner Name! )

Willkommen und Dir auch viel Spaß mit Deinem Bike!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Bikefreak219 (19. Februar 2011)

Hi leute bin neu hier ,hätte da mal ne frage  ich suche ein mtb preiss bis 600 was könnt ihr mir vorschlagen  was ist in dem bereich das beste .???!!!



Vielen dank an euch gruss 

Bikefreak219


----------



## Bikefreak219 (20. Februar 2011)

^^http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Fully-Alu-MTB...t_Radsport_Fahrräder&var=&hash=item84b7819478


----------



## Principiante (20. Februar 2011)

Hi Bikefreak219!

Ich kann Dir da nur die Firma Ghost empfehlen. Die haben ein echt gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
Was willst Du denn fahren? Mehr Tour oder Freeride?

Ansonsten guck doch mal in den Bikemarkt, weil 600.- sind nicht gerade viel, um ein vernünftiges Bike zu bekommen. Aber kommt auch eben darauf an, _was_ Du fahren möchtest.

Nur mal zum Beispiel:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/352849/cat/43

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/350404/cat/43

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (20. Februar 2011)

@Prinzipante:  Der Knabe hat das für ihn richtige Unterforum gefunden:  			  *Welches Einsteiger-Bike?*


----------



## Bikefreak219 (21. Februar 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> @Prinzipante:  Der Knabe hat das für ihn richtige Unterforum gefunden:                *Welches Einsteiger-Bike?*



Sorrry das ich hir gelandet bin^^


----------



## lilalara (27. Februar 2011)

hey wollt mcih auch ma einmischen ich glaub ich senke den altersdurchschnitt ziemlich  bin 16


----------



## Rubinstein5 (27. Februar 2011)

lilalara schrieb:


> hey wollt mcih auch ma einmischen ich glaub ich senke den altersdurchschnitt ziemlich  bin 16




süß 
aber ist doch schön, dass du da bist und dich "einmischst".
Wie kommst du zum MTB?
Großer Bruder?

grüße 
R5


----------



## MelEs (27. Februar 2011)

Ja, bin neu hier und auf der Suche...
In Leichlingen scheint es nur Männer zu geben, die mit ihrem MTB unterwegs sind. Wo seid ihr Mädels??? Würde gerne mitfahren... Wenn es euch doch gibt, dann meldet euch doch mal! Aber Achtung - bin in dem Bereich ganz neu - also auch was das Fahren angeht... Falls ihr Anregungen, Vorschläge oder Ideen habt, dann immer her damit!
Tüs


----------



## Mausoline (27. Februar 2011)

wo isn Leichlingen?


----------



## MelEs (28. Februar 2011)

Im belgischen Land - bei Leverkusen / Solingen!



Mausoline schrieb:


> wo isn Leichlingen?


----------



## Principiante (28. Februar 2011)

Rubinstein5 schrieb:


> süß
> aber ist doch schön, dass du da bist und dich "einmischst".
> Wie kommst du zum MTB?
> Großer Bruder?
> ...



...ich glaub nicht, dass der große Bruder damit was zu tun hat, mit 16 sind die Mädels doch heute schon soweit, wie wir damals mit 20..., also äußerlich jedenfalls.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Rubinstein5 (28. Februar 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> ...ich glaub nicht, dass der große Bruder damit was zu tun hat, mit 16 sind die Mädels doch heute schon soweit, wie wir damals mit 20..., also äußerlich jedenfalls.
> 
> LG, Principiante!



hm, das geht heute schon viel früher los ... erschreckend. Unsere Kleine ist erst 10 und fängt an mit der Schminkerei und die Klamotten dürfen nicht so schlabbern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris1968 (28. Februar 2011)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> primär bin ich hier gelandet, weil ich mit meinem mann im juni ein wochenende durch die eifel fahren will, mit einer übernachtung.
> im moment überfordert mich die informationsflut, hat jemand hier einen tip für eine schöne 2 tagestour?



Willkommen on board!
Eifel kenn ich eigentlich ganz gut, nur so richtig das Bike dort mounten habe ich noch wenig Erfahrung. Hast Du schon über den Geopfad um Gerolstein oder die Ecke Vulkaneifel an sich nachgedacht? Oder sehr westlich, Richtung Belgien/Lux, da soll es an der Our ziehmlich wild sein. 
Gruß, Christian


----------



## Principiante (28. Februar 2011)

Rubinstein5 schrieb:


> hm, das geht heute schon viel früher los ... erschreckend. Unsere Kleine ist erst 10 und fängt an mit der Schminkerei und die Klamotten dürfen nicht so schlabbern ...



...Mädchen...


----------



## Chris1968 (28. Februar 2011)

SORRY - nich kneifn...


----------



## lilalara (28. Februar 2011)

Rubinstein5 schrieb:


> süß
> aber ist doch schön, dass du da bist und dich "einmischst".
> Wie kommst du zum MTB?
> Großer Bruder?
> ...


  Nein ich hab keine großen bruder ( leider  ). Ein Kumpel von mir hat da ein bisschen nachgeholfen


----------



## Rubinstein5 (28. Februar 2011)

lilalara schrieb:


> Nein ich hab keine großen bruder ( leider  ). Ein Kumpel von mir hat da ein bisschen nachgeholfen




egal 
schön, dass du dabei bist!
R5


----------



## Fluxarian (1. März 2011)

Hi,

also, kurz zu mir. Ich heiße Andreas bin 17 Jahre jung und wohne im Herzen Rheinhessens. Hab mich hier mal angemeldet weil ich Hilfe bei meinem nächsten Rad bräuchte (das Diskounterrad hat heute so gezickt das ichs zerstört habe, das tat echt gut). Nun brauche ich was neues. Hab mich mal umgeschaut und zwei Favouriten erfasst: 
1. Cube Analog und
2. Stevens S3

Bin kein Extremsportler, also wird das Rad eher nicht an seine Belastungsgrenze stoßen.  

Welches der beiden ist besser?



PS: Wollte eigendlich nur 500+-20ausgeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubinstein5 (1. März 2011)

Fluxarian schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also, kurz zu mir. Ich heiße Andreas bin 17 Jahre jung und wohne im Herzen Rheinhessens. Hab mich hier mal angemeldet weil ich Hilfe bei meinem nächsten Rad bräuchte (das Diskounterrad hat heute so gezickt das ichs zerstört habe, das tat echt gut). Nun brauche ich was neues. Hab mich mal umgeschaut und zwei Favouriten erfasst:
> 1. Cube Analog und
> ...




HI Andreas,

willkommen bei den LADIES ONLY!
Da haste dich wohl verklickt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Vielleicht sehe ich das alleine so, aber ich halte viel von Erziehung  und fände ein "danke schön für euer Feedback" und ein "Tschöö" in die  Runde angemessen.
R5


----------



## Fluxarian (1. März 2011)

Oooooooooops  

Sorry, hab mich wirklich verklickt. Aber trotzdem Danke für die Info. 

Und Tschüss, man ließst sich ja bestimmt mal


----------



## Rubinstein5 (1. März 2011)

Fluxarian schrieb:


> Oooooooooops
> 
> Sorry, hab mich wirklich verklickt. Aber trotzdem Danke für die Info.
> 
> Und Tschüss, man ließst sich ja bestimmt mal



*grins*
kein Problem 
Viel Spaß im Forum


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2011)

Fluxarian schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also, kurz zu mir. Ich heiße Andreas bin 17 Jahre jung und wohne im Herzen Rheinhessens. Hab mich hier mal angemeldet weil ich Hilfe bei meinem nächsten Rad bräuchte (das Diskounterrad hat heute so gezickt das ichs zerstört habe, das tat echt gut). Nun brauche ich was neues. Hab mich mal umgeschaut und zwei Favouriten erfasst:
> 1. Cube Analog und
> ...




Falsches Forum!!! 

- Geschlechtstechnisch wie Preistechnisch.  

Und in Sachen _*Erziehung*_ stimme ich _Rubinstein5_ zu...

LG Teufel

(..und ich bin nur stiller Mitleser hier...  )


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2011)

War wohl zu langsam...


----------



## Rubinstein5 (1. März 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> War wohl zu langsam...



alles gut 
hab gerade nix anderes zu tun, als arme Jungs zurecht zu weisen *grins
sollte mal Richtung Bett tapern ... 
jute Nacht in die Runde


----------



## sungirl (2. März 2011)

Hallo MTBikerinnen,

bin eine bergsüchtige MTBikerin und wohne nahe Bayreuth.
Bin 46 Jahre alt.
Ich suche eine MTB-Partnerin, die Interesse hat, mit mir im Frühling/Sommer am Alpenrand und in den Alpen schwere Touren (1400 bis 2000 Hm) zu fahren. Oder auch Bayerischer Wald.
Bin keine Freeriderin, sondern gipfelsüchtig, will die Aussicht auf dem Berg geniessen.
Viele Grüße.
Sonja


----------



## Principiante (4. März 2011)

Hi Sungirl!

Willkommen!

Bist Du auch mal im Bikepark Osternohe tätig?

LG, Principiante!


----------



## sungirl (4. März 2011)

Hallo Principiante!

Im Bikepark Osternohe war ich noch nie.

Ich fahre mehr in der Fränkischen Schweiz und im Fichtelgebirge.
Viele Grüße!


----------



## Principiante (5. März 2011)

sungirl schrieb:


> Hallo Principiante!
> 
> Im Bikepark Osternohe war ich noch nie.
> 
> ...



Osternohe ist doch in der Fränkischen, Ausfahrt Schnaittach. Musst du mal hin, ist echt gut.

http://www.bikepark-osternohe.de/

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergabradlerin (14. März 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

mein Name ist Stef, ich bin 28 Jahre alt und ganz frisch hier im Forum. Ich freue mich auf nette Bekanntschaften


----------



## Senshisan (14. März 2011)

Hi Stef,

Willkommen und viel Spaß hier im Forum


----------



## Principiante (14. März 2011)

Hi Stef, willkommen im Club!


----------



## BlackDeadman (14. März 2011)

hallo stef und viel spaß im Forum .


----------



## mystik-1 (16. März 2011)

Hey Stef, Willkommen


----------



## MarNe (17. März 2011)

Hi! Ich heiße Marlene. Komme aus Rostock. Ich mach es mal kurz und knapp, zumal ich mich hier im Forum schon vorgestellt habe. Und zwar hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=511832


Lieben Gruß, Marlene


----------



## bibbi1609 (20. März 2011)

Hallo, ich heiße Bianca, bin noch 29 und komme aus Sankt Augustin bei Bonn.
Ich fahre seit ca. nem halben Jahr Touren mit meinem Mann, hauptsächlich im 7GB, mal gut, mal weniger gut ;-) Anfänger halt :-D
Suche nette Leute zum biken und quatschen und Leute von denen ich noch was lernen kann im MTB Sport.

Liebe Grüße Bibbi


----------



## Eiskalter-Engel (22. März 2011)

Hi, ich bin Julia!

Ich hab mir gerade mein erstes Bike (Radon QLT) gekauft und bin super glücklich. Ich bin 30 und komm aus Tönisvorst ( bei Krefeld).
Hat jemand von Euch Lust, mal mit mir zusammen eine Tour zu fahren?? Also bis ca. 40 km sind kein Problem!

Ich freu mich schon auf eine Antwort. 

Liebe Grüße,

Julia


----------



## Streetbikesig (22. März 2011)

Hey!
Nachdem ich schon länger regelmäßig hier mitlese, stelle ich mich auch mal vor.
Ich bin 28, wohne in Wien und fahre dort im Wienerwald seit 2 Jahren mit meinem Hardtail rum. Vor kurzem ist mein Traum vom Enduro wahr geworden, zusammen mit meinem Freund (durch den ich auch zum biken gekommen bin) habe ich mir ein Poison Curare aufgebaut!

Gruß
Siggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eiskalter-Engel (27. März 2011)

Eiskalter-Engel schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin Julia!
> 
> Ich hab mir gerade mein erstes Bike (Radon QLT) gekauft und bin super glücklich. Ich bin 30 und komm aus Tönisvorst ( bei Krefeld).
> Hat jemand von Euch Lust, mal mit mir zusammen eine Tour zu fahren?? Also bis ca. 40 km sind kein Problem!(natürlich mit Pausen)
> ...



Hallo, 

ich bin es nochmal 
Hier gibt es jetzt auch ein Bild von mir: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/860656

Ich suche immer noch jemanden, mit der ich gemeinsam etwas an der Fahrtechnik üben kann und nette Touren fahre! 
Freue mich von Euch zu lesen!


----------



## Morla_Uralt (5. April 2011)

Hallo,
Ich hab mich zwar hier schon kurz vorgestellt, aber euch Mädels möcht ich mich doch gern nochmal vorstellen :

Ich heisse Anja, bin 23 Jahre alt und wohne und studiere in Tübingen.
Mensch, ich bin ja ne echte Ausnahme, wenn ich sagen kann, dass ich NICHT durch meinen Freund zum Biken gekommen bin .
Meine Schwester hat mir quasi ein Leihfahrrad von ihrem Freund vermittelt, welches mir aber nicht sehr zugesagt hat. (War auch einfach zu groß)
Seit kurzem habe ich jetzt mein eigenes Hardtail: Steppenwolf Timber
Das macht doch deutlich mehr Spass 
Bisher fahre ich eher einfache, kleinere Trails und (noch) nicht allzu große Runden (bisher so 20-30 Kilometer). 

Es wäre schön, wenn ich hier ein paar Kontakte knüpfen kann, sowohl zum Fahren als auch einfach zum Austauschen und Quatschen.

Grüße
Anja alias Morla


----------



## onda (12. April 2011)

Hallo!
Ich bin knapp über 30 und wohne am Bodensee - da lässt sichs echt prima biken...NUR: Gibts da auch Mädels die gerne die Trails am Gehrenberg fahren? Ich hab noch nie welche getroffen:-( 
HALLO???? MELDET EUCH wenn ihr mal Bock auf ne gemeinsame Tour habt und auch lieber bergab als berauf fahrt


----------



## Spatz79 (12. April 2011)

Nabend,

ich bin die Annett, 31 Jahre jung, Sternzeichen Jungfrau Aszendent Waage.
Ich werde demnächst Koblenzerin.
Anfang des Jahres habe ich mir ein MTB geleistet und im Feb. wurde ich von einen guten Kumpel zu meiner ersten Tour überredet.
Nach dem Trail am Ende der Tour waren meine Worte: "nochmal!!!"


----------



## a-nice (13. April 2011)

Hey! Ich bin Anais! Ich bin 21 und wohne in Obermichelbach! Mein Freund und ich bauen mir grad mein erstes Bike auf. Ist nichts Besonderes aber ich freu mich riesig! Also gibt es hoffentlich bald eine Fahrerin mehr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




mfg


----------



## sobu (17. April 2011)

Hi,

ich heiße Sonja, bin 25 Jahre alt und bin (endlich) wieder im MTB-Fieber. 
Nachdem ich meine Triathlon-Ambitionen endgültig ad acta gelegt habe und mein Scott Rennrad nun eher zur täglichen Arbeitsplatzanfahrt genutzt wird, habe ich mich wieder meiner Oberstufenzeit besonnen in der ich abgöttisch gerne MTB gefahren bin.
Seit letzter Woche ist nun mein ganzer Stolz [Canyon Nerve XC 6.0W] da und ich kann es kaum noch abwarten mir die Tage mit Touren und Abfahrten um die Ohren zu schlagen. Aber ich fürchte, es wird noch ein bisschen dauern, bis ich mich wieder als 'volle' Mountainbikerin fühlen werde.
Zu 90% werde ich dazu im Raum Saarbrücken 'rumgurken' und trainieren, den Rest dann in meiner eigentlich Heimat Mittelbaden im Raum Baden-Baden.

Liebe Grüße an alle Bike-verrückten Mädels!
Eure Sonja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punctus (18. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe gerade gesehn das man sich hier auch nochmal vorstellen kann  

Ich heiße Sabine, bin 30 komme aus München und vor einigen Jahren MTB, bevorzugt Singletrails, gefahren. Nun möchte ich wieder anfangen aber dazu fehlt mir noch das passende Rad. 

Solange ich auf der suche nach selbigen bin arbeite ich gerade an meiner nicht wirklich mehr vorhandenen Kondition, d. h. das mich mein, nun in die Jahre gekommenes Steppenwolf Tundra HT, mich jeden Tag brav in die Arbeit fährt und auch sonst überall hin begleitet. Bis es aber wieder richtig losgehen kann wird es wohl noch ein wengerl dauern befürchte ich  Aber immerhin ist der Anfang gemacht. 

Grüße
Sabine


----------



## Fie (23. April 2011)

Morla_Uralt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hab mich zwar hier schon kurz vorgestellt, aber euch Mädels möcht ich mich doch gern nochmal vorstellen :
> 
> Ich heisse Anja, bin 23 Jahre alt und wohne und studiere in Tübingen.
> ...




Sei gegrüßt ebenfalls aus Tübingen und herzlich willkommen 

PS: ich weiß, wo du das Steppenwolf gekauft haben könntest, ist quasi bei mir um´s Eck.


----------



## Morla_Uralt (23. April 2011)

Fie schrieb:


> Sei gegrüßt ebenfalls aus Tübingen und herzlich willkommen
> 
> PS: ich weiß, wo du das Steppenwolf gekauft haben könntest, ist quasi bei mir um´s Eck.



Schön, dass es auch noch andere Bikerinnen aus Tübingen im Forum gibt!

Ehrlich gesagt weiss ich gar nicht, ob es noch andere Läden in Tübingen gibt, in denen man ein Steppenwolf bekommt . Aber mein absolutes Stammgeschäft (am Haagtor), bzw. mein Stammverkäufer, hat mir ein gutes Angebot gemacht, und zack, wars meins 

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf nem Trail! 

liebe Grüße Morla


----------



## Buddyx (26. April 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

ich bin Karin, 24 und komme aus Bad Hersfeld.
Mit dem Biken fange ich gerade an, ein wenig aus der Not heraus... 

Da bei uns Brut- und Setzzeit ist und ich meinen Wuff nicht von der Leine lassen will habe ich auf Anregung eines Freundes mit dem Bikejöring angefangen. Mein Bubi macht sich auch wirklich gut. trotz des momentan eher ungeeigneten Wetters.

Momentan haben mein Freund und ich nur ein Rad um das wir regelmäßig kämpfen aber so wie's ausschaut wird das zweite nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.... 


Liebe Grüße,
Karin


----------



## freak. (27. April 2011)

hey 
mir ist gerade erstmal aufgefallen das es auch sowas wie einen vorstellungsthread gibt .. 
dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen,
ich heiße sarah bin 16 jahre alt (glaube mit einer der juengsten hier ), komm aus winterberg und fahr dh  
bin jetzt seit circa 3 wochen ohne bike, da es leider im bikepark von uns gegangen ist :/ und dann hab ich gleich mal ne frage, will mir jetzt das yt industries tues dh zu legen, was haltet ihr davon ?  

liebe grueße


----------



## Principiante (27. April 2011)

Hi freak!

...hmm, Du kommst aus Winterberg und fährst Dh?? Wie kommt denn das?....



Herzlich willkommen und gleich vorneweg:
Ist ja klar, dass Du dann für ein Ladys Treffen in Winterberg voll integriert wirst.

Und wenn Du auch die Jüngste bist, da kommst Du nicht drumherum
Bin echt voll neidisch, dass Du da wohnst.
Kannst ja mal ein paar Bilder von dem Bikepark und von der Umgebung reinstellen. Vielleicht auch mal ein paar Bilder von guten Trails in der Umgebung?

Also nur wenn Du magst.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## freak. (27. April 2011)

hey principiante 

haha jaa, weiß nicht mich hats gepackt xd.. 

och joa wuerd mich freuen  bei uns sind nicht wirklich viele maedels die fahren bzw sich das trauen 

klar kann ich mal machen  

lgb


----------



## Rubinstein5 (28. April 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> Hi freak!
> 
> ...hmm, Du kommst aus Winterberg und fährst Dh?? Wie kommt denn das?....
> 
> ...



HI freak und herzlich willkommen!
Hi Principante

das unterschreibe ich so, was du freak geantwortet hast. 

einen schönen Tag wünscht R5


----------



## kugelfischchen (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo ich bin Tina, 45 Jahre, 2 erwachsene Kinder, aus Potsdam, und fahre seid 3 jahren MTB.

LG


----------



## sannne (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo Freak!

Ein Freund von mir fährt das Tues DH. Heißt toshi und steht bei mir in der Freundesliste. Er ist leider gerade bei einem DH-Rennen gestürzt und hat Verletzungspause. Er könnte Dir aber sicher gut weiterhelfen. Schreib ihn doch einfach mal an.

Vorgestellt hab ich mich übrigens auch noch nicht. Daher mache ich das hier mal so ganz unauffällig nebenbei:

Susa, 32 Jahre, komme aus Aachen, fahre ein SX Trail und am liebsten bergab. Leider haben wir hier in Aachen keinen Bikepark, so dass ich mein Rad häufig doch bergauf treten muss. Meine liebste Leidensgenossin Nuala kennen hier sicher die meisten. 

Liebe Grüße

Susa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GreenDayGirl (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Dann will ich mich mal vorstellen: Ich heiße Sanja, bin 25 Jahre alt und komme aus Köln. Meine Hobbys sind....ach das ist doch doof 

Jedenfalls habe ich mir gerade ein Bionicon Edison gegönnt und hoffe in Zukunft wieder häufiger MTB-technisch unterwegs zu sein. Da ich jetzt auch wieder etwas mehr Federweg zur Verfügung habe, darf es auch gerne wieder etwas "trailiger" zur Sache gehen.

Leider kenne ich mich hier noch nicht so gut aus, bin aber Dank Semesterticket relativ mobil in ganz NRW. Also falls jemand gute Strecken kennt und ein wenig Geduld aufbringen kann, wenns nicht sofort wieder reibungslos klappt...einfach melden!!

LG


----------



## Paulina (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Janine, 23 Jahre jung und fahre seit ca 5 Jahren mehr oder weniger MTB. Letztes Jahr war ziemlich mager, aber für dieses habe ich mir mehr vorgenommen, das heißt wieder regelmäßiger fahren!!
Ein guter Vorsatz wie ich finde 

Wohnen tue ich im Weserbergland direkt an der Weser im Umkreis von Hameln.
Fahren kann man auch hier gut, es gibt einige große und kleine mit etwas ausgebauten Wegen die man abfahren kann.

LG


----------



## Ninschale (8. Mai 2011)

Hi Mädels!
Bin ganz neu - hier und aufm MTB 
Hab vor einem Jahr die Liebe zum Biken entdeckt. Besser spät als gar nie, oder? 
Bis dahin war Sport für mich eher Mord (und die Berge um mich herum hab ich auch lieber aus der ferne betrachtet). Für diese Saison habe ich mir ziemlich viel vorgenommen, ich bin gespannt ob ichs schaffe ;-)
Ich werde von Zeit zu Zeit Bilder einstellen - und wohl die ein oder andere Frage stellen.
Ich freue mich, nun auch unter euch zu sein!
Viele Grüße, Nina


----------



## Yetile (11. Mai 2011)

Hi Mädels, also ich versuche das jetzt hier auch mal.
ich bin 33, wohne im Raum Koblenz und fahre gerne MTB...wie wahrscheinlich alle hier  . Momentan sind meine treuen Begleiter ein Yeti ASX und ein Canyon Strive. Wenn jemand mal Lust hat ne stressfreie Tour zu fahren, bin ich jederzeit bereit. 
Viele Grüße Alex


----------



## Senshisan (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo Yetile, Willkommen. Wo genau kommst du her? 
ich wohne im nördlichen Teil vom Westerwald, ist zwar etwas weiter weg, aber villeicht kann man sich trotzdem mal für eine entspannte tour treffen 
ich fahr erst seit einem knappen Jahr MTB.

Lg
Senshi


----------



## Yetile (11. Mai 2011)

Hi Senshi, 
ich brauche mit dem Auto ca. 10 Min. nach Koblenz, zumal ich da auch arbeite. Also wegen mir können wir das gerne mal ins Auge fassen. So wie es sich anhört, sind wir ja auch beide flexibel. Wie lange brauchst du denn so ca. nach Koblenz, nur damit ich es mal grob einschätzen kann.
Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## Senshisan (11. Mai 2011)

Yetile schrieb:


> Hi Senshi,
> ich brauche mit dem Auto ca. 10 Min. nach Koblenz, zumal ich da auch arbeite. Also wegen mir können wir das gerne mal ins Auge fassen. So wie es sich anhört, sind wir ja auch beide flexibel. Wie lange brauchst du denn so ca. nach Koblenz, nur damit ich es mal grob einschätzen kann.
> Viele Grüße
> Alex



Laut Google Maps brauche ich 58 min 
Aber in der mitte gibt es bestimmt viele tolle strecken zum fahren


----------



## Vaena (14. Mai 2011)

So, ich setz hier mal ein kurzes Update rein:

Wir sind seit dem 20.4.2011 zu dritt. Laurent ist ein zuckersüsses Kind, das uns sogar schon ab und an eine Nacht durchschlafen lässt. 

Ich habe gestern mein Rennrad entstaubt und von Flugrost befreit. Ab morgen gehts auf der Rolle wieder los. 
Leider muss ich unbedingt noch die Sattelproblematik lösen. Schon vor der Schwangerschaft war mein Fizik Vitesse nicht soooo optimal...jetzt sind da noch 10Kg mehr auf den Hüften, die meinen Hintern am Sattel platt drücken  ...aber hier in Frankreich gibts ja genug Radläden, die Sonntags offen haben und genug Zeit um mich alle Testsättel durchprobieren zu lassen.


----------



## linnsche (15. Mai 2011)

Herzlichen GLückwunsch und viel Kraft und Freude weiterhin...da purzeln die pfunde sicher gaanz schnell wenn du so gern fährst  viel spaß beim neustart auf den sattel!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vaena (15. Mai 2011)

linnsche schrieb:


> Herzlichen GLückwunsch und viel Kraft und Freude weiterhin...da purzeln die pfunde sicher gaanz schnell wenn du so gern fährst  viel spaß beim neustart auf den sattel!!



Das hoffe ich auch... aber mein Freund hat mich heute mit Schokolade von Patrick Roger (einer der bestern Chocolatiers in Paris) beschenkt...und mir gleichzeitig das Rennrädchen auf die Rolle gestellt


----------



## linnsche (15. Mai 2011)

Vaena schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich auch... aber mein Freund hat mich heute mit Schokolade von Patrick Roger (einer der bestern Chocolatiers in Paris) beschenkt...und mir gleichzeitig das Rennrädchen auf die Rolle gestellt



uii das ist abr süß  genieß es und vorallem die Zeit zu dritt!!!!


----------



## PepermintPatty (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

@Vaena: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs

So, und nun zur Vorstellung:

Mein Name ist Christiane, bin 42 Jahre alt und wohne in Berlin (evtl. steht aber in naher Zukunft ein Umzug nach München an)

Ich bin vor 7-8 Jahren viel MTB gefahren, naja meist Touren im Harz. Dann hatte ich ein paar Stürze, naja eher auf dem Weg zur Arbeit und habe gedacht kauf dir doch mal deines Alters entsprechend ein Trekkingbike. Aber nun habe ich mir von einer Kollegin, ein Cube Access WLS gekauft und bin wieder rückfällig geworden. Und das fahren mit dem Rad macht wieder richtig Spaß.

Nun bin ich hier gelandet, um ein paar Anregungen für Touren etc. zu finden. Also, schau ich mich hier mal entsprechend um und grüße euch alle mal, in diesem Sinne.

LG Chris


----------



## CharmingChick (16. Mai 2011)

Hey

@Vaena: Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!

Ich wollte mich als Neue hier auch mal vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Christine, 23 Jahre alt, naja bald 24. Gerade mit Studium fertig und fange in 2 Wochen an zu arbeiten.
Fahre seit 3 Jahren etwas MTB und seit Februar so richtig  also bin ich nun auch mit Stürzen gut dabei.
Am Mittwoch mach ich mal so ein Techniktraining.

Meine nächste Herausforderung: Gigathlon 2011 als Couple mit meiner Mutter in der Schweiz. Werde dort MTB fahren, Inline Skaten und Schwimmen. Das Rennrad fahren und Laufen überlasse ich der Erfahreneren in der Familie 

Liebe Grüße

Christine


----------



## Chrige (16. Mai 2011)

Bin am Gigathlon auch dabei, alledrings nur auf dem Bike in einem Team of Five. Falls du also jemand die Hänge raufschleichen siehst, werde ich das wohl sein


----------



## CharmingChick (16. Mai 2011)

Chrige schrieb:


> Bin am Gigathlon auch dabei, alledrings nur auf dem Bike in einem Team of Five. Falls du also jemand die Hänge raufschleichen siehst, werde ich das wohl sein



COOL! 
Ich freue mich schon riesig. Habe aber auch etwas Angst vor den anspruchsvollen Strecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froonium (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
mein Name ist Michaela, bin 28 und komme aus Berlin. Seit drei Jahren fahre ich Rennrad und habe nun vor einem halben Jahr meine Liebe fürs MTB entdeckt. 
Ich lebe im Stadtleil Köpenick und würde mich gerne ein paar Mädels anschließen die eine Neueinsteigerin unter ihre Fittiche nehmen wollen.
LG


----------



## momo_2000 (18. Mai 2011)

Moin,ich bin Tjorven 26 wohne im platten Oldenburg und hab die Leidenschaft fürs Mountinbiken im März wiederentdeckt.Gibts vielleicht noch mehr Mädels in Norddeutschland die spaß am Biken haben?


----------



## zarentochter (18. Mai 2011)

Halli Hallo, 

ich heiße Anna, bin 20 und komme aus Stuttgart. Und weil ich hier noch relativ neu bin freu ich mich jederzeit über streckenerfahrene Stuttgarter Mountainbiker  Nebenher gibts bei mir im Moment nur Studium und Badminton...zum Fahrrad fahren bin ich in Stuttgart noch nicht so viel gekommen, würde aber gerne wieder. ich fahre seit hm 14 Jahren, aber nicht regelmäßig. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zarentochter seid gegrüßt 
Endlich mal jemand aus stuttgart, wo genau denn bzw welcher Kreis?
Komme aus dem Kreis Esslingen und suche noch jemandem zum mitfahren .Bin übrigens auch "erst" 23 !


----------



## zarentochter (19. Mai 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Hallo Zarentochter seid gegrüßt
> Endlich mal jemand aus stuttgart, wo genau denn bzw welcher Kreis?
> Komme aus dem Kreis Esslingen und suche noch jemandem zum mitfahren .Bin übrigens auch "erst" 23 !



bin aus Feuerbach...aber dank Studiticket mobil


----------



## Schnickschnack. (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo, ich bin jetzt auch endlich mal hier beigetreten um zu sehen, was es nicht alles spannendes gibt. =)
Kenne die Seite nur von meinem freund, würd aber gern selbst auch viel mehr erfahren über Technik und so Zeugs. Außerdem fänd ich es cool mehr Mädels kennenzulernen, die diesen Sport betreiben! =)
ich bin 21 und fahre im Raum Mannheim-Bad Dürkheim, fahre seit 6 Jahren MTB.

So das wars erstmal.

Lieben gruß


----------



## BikeTrulla (23. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte dann auch mal Guten Tag sagen


----------



## 4mate (23. Mai 2011)

BikeTrulla schrieb:


> Ich wollte dann auch mal Guten Tag sagen


Dein Profil ist zugeschnürt wie bei der Waffelfrau  Das macht kein/e neuer/neue User/In.

_F-F-Q_ (_Frequently forbidden questions_) Alles klar


----------



## Waldschnecke (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem ich schon so lage hier still mitlese, hab ich mir jetzt doch mal einen Account zugelegt...

Bin 25 und zur Zeit Referendarin am Amtsgericht. 
Ich hab mich von meinem Freund mit der "Sucht" anstecken lassen und mir mein erstes Fully diesen April gegönnt. Dementsprechend bin ich auch noch totale Anfängerin, sowohl technisch wie auch konditionell. Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden. Deshalb bin ich auch froh, wenn sich mal jemand findet, der mit mir den Nürnberger Norden unsicher macht. Muss ja nicht immer an meinem Freund kleben ;-) 
Würd mich freuen, wenn sich da mal was ergibt.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## dangerzone (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo Mädels,
nachdem sich mein Mann schon seit Jahren regelmässig in diesem Forum herumtreibt, hab ich mich nun auch angemeldet. 
Bin 34, komme aus Ratingen, Nähe Düsseldorf und fahre bisher ein Hardtail von Ghost. Spare gerade auf ein Santa Cruz Juliana Fully (hach, was ist das schön ) und freu mich schon damit durch den Wald zu fahren.
Das machen wir ab und an als Familienausflug an den Wochenenden mit Sohnemann im Anhänger.
Bin mal gespannt was sich hier so ergibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeTrulla (27. Mai 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Dein Profil ist zugeschnürt wie bei der Waffelfrau  Das macht kein/e neuer/neue User/In.
> 
> _F-F-Q_ (_Frequently forbidden questions_) Alles klar




Ups denn werd ich danach nochmal schauen (bezüglich Einstellungen)

nein F-F-Q, den Spitznamen hat mein Menne mir letzte Woche gegeben nachdem wir in Winterberg waren. Ich sollte Shore fahren üben  und ungefähr nen halben Meter vor ende meinte er du bist zu langsam, fahr schneller. Nur war es halt schon zu spät und ich hab nen Front Flip (Queen) gemacht


----------



## Rubinstein5 (27. Mai 2011)

BikeTrulla schrieb:


> Ups denn werd ich danach nochmal schauen (bezüglich Einstellungen)
> 
> nein F-F-Q, den Spitznamen hat mein Menne mir letzte Woche gegeben nachdem wir in Winterberg waren. Ich sollte Shore fahren üben  und ungefähr nen halben Meter vor ende meinte er du bist zu langsam, fahr schneller. Nur war es halt schon zu spät und ich hab nen Front Flip (Queen) gemacht




hahahahahhhaha
wie cool!


----------



## BikeTrulla (27. Mai 2011)

Rubinstein5 schrieb:


> hahahahahhhaha
> wie cool!


  Hihihi, die Nackenschmerzen danach jedoch waren nicht mehr ganz sooo lustig


----------



## klsus (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

bin auch neu hier, 26 Jahre alt, komme aus Tirol und wohne seit kurzem aus beruflichen Gründen in Frankfurt! In Österreich bin ich ausschließlich Bergtouren gefahren, lege weniger Wert auf technische Details und mehr Wert darauf, mich und das Rad irgendwie auf die nächste Alm zu schleppen! Ich darf mich ebenfalls als Spezialist für aussergewöhnliche Stürze an absolut sinnlosen Stellen bezeichnen! Solche Nahtod Erfahrungen gehören selbstverständlich geteilt....falls also jemand aus dem Raum Frankfurt jemanden zum Mtb sucht - ich würde mich freuen mitzufahren!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Rubinstein5 (28. Mai 2011)

BikeTrulla schrieb:


> Hihihi, die Nackenschmerzen danach jedoch waren nicht mehr ganz sooo lustig




das glaube ich. 
Aber ich bin froh, dass euch auch so was passiert. Aber der NIC ist cool, 
FFQueen 
Grüße R5


----------



## missK (30. Mai 2011)

Hallöchen Mädels,
mein Name ist Kristina, bin 24 Jahre jung und komme aus der schönen Pfalz. Zur Zeit fahre ich ein "geerbtes" Cube Ltd, welches mir allerdings von der Rahmengröße und der Geometrie nicht so 100%ig passt (aber "nem Geschenktem Gaul.... "  ). 
Weil ich nun wieder etwas öfter fahren möchte bin ich auf der Suche nach nem Bike. Ich werd vorwiegend auf Waldwegen und Schotter fahren, weniger (und wenn dann leichte) Trails. Habt ihr ne Hardtail-Empfehlung für mich? Ach ja Preisrahmen bis 1000 (Fully werd ich da schwer bekommen?)...

Viele Liebe Grüße 

Kris


----------



## linnsche (31. Mai 2011)

Hallöchen,
ich bin zwar nicht neu hier, aber aufgrund von vielen Verletzungen (das Jahr 2011 hat nicht so gut angefangen) fahre ich erst jetzt wieder Bike und leider auch nur straße..jemand dabei der Lust hat mitzufahren (GA1 evtl) um zu trainieren? Ich habe ein Alma 

Ach ja, Raum Karlsruhe 

LG
Linny (27)


----------



## DHBunny (1. Juni 2011)

bin auch neu hier 
Mein Name ist Jenny bin 33 Jahr alt und fahre vorallem im Bikepark. Bin jetzt ca. 2 Jahre aktiv dabei, Touren & Bergauf fahren, mach ich nur zu Konditionszwecken  D.h. meine Leidenschaft gehört dem Downhill und dem Freeride  Ich wohne im Raum Stuttgart/Karlsruhe also genau gesagt in der Nähe des Bikeparks Bad Wildbad und suche dringend mal ein paar Mädels mit denen ich die Strecken unsicher machen kann, hab meistens nur Männer um mich :-( das muss sich dringende ändern


----------



## 4mate (1. Juni 2011)

@DHBunny: Da schreiben (auch) Mädels: Bikepark Bad Wildbad - Teil 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHBunny (1. Juni 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> @DHBunny: Da schreiben (auch) Mädels: Bikepark Bad Wildbad - Teil 2


 

*** danke für den Tipp  *****


----------



## Tesla71 (1. Juni 2011)

Moin zusammen, ich lese hier auch schon eine Weile mit, deshalb wird es jetzt Zeit mich vorzustellen.

Da es ab 40 nur noch bergab geht, will ich das etwas spaßiger angehen lassen als mit meinem Hardtail und spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Canyon Rockzone zu kaufen.


----------



## nicii (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe Community 

Wollt mich mal kurz vorstellen. Ich bin Nicole, 18 Jahre alt und komme aus Österreich, genauer gesagt aus der wunderschönen Steiermark ^^

Bin hobbymäßige Bikerin, hab allerdings noch nie an irgendeinem Wettbewerb teilgenommen und hab auch keinen strengen Trainingsplan, ich fahr viel mehr wann ich Bock hab 

Allerdings würde ich mich hier gerne ein bisschen übers Biken informieren und auch manchmal ein paar Fragen stellen, wenn mir was einfällt. ;D

Für Fragen bin ich jederzeit offen

Bis dann,
Nici


----------



## Dorna (3. Juni 2011)

Auch ich bin erst seit Kurzem hier, seitdem aber wühle ich mich täglich durch sämtliche alte Threads hier und verschlinge alle Informationen in der Hoffnung, dass sie auch in meinem Hirn drin bleiben 

Nach 20 Jahren bin ich wieder aufs Bike gestiegen, mit dem Unterschied, dass es damals BMX-Rennen waren. Deshalb sind für mich Gangschaltung und Federung an meinem neuen Canyon Torque sozusagen fast Böhmische Dörfer, ich komme aber einigermaßen zurecht, hoffe ich.

Ab und zu bin ich in Germering oder in FFB auf dem BMX-Track, am meisten allerdings begeistern mich die Bikeparks und ich habe mir vorgenommen, bis zum Ende des Sommers alle, die in 3 Stunden Fahrtzeit ab München erreichbar sind, wenigstens einmal besucht zu haben 

Zu mir gehören noch zwei Hunde, sonst leider niemand.

Zu meinen BMX-Zeiten gab es kaum Mädels in der Szene, heute in den Bikeparks sind doch immer so einige, worüber ich mich sehr freue. 

Auf einen guten Austausch hier!


----------



## vanilla (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen!!

Möchte mich nun auch mal vorstellen: bin 26 Jahre und komme aus dem Raum Ba-Wü - genauer gesagt Raum Bietigheim-Bissingen.. Ich fahre meistens viel zu weit und hab dann selten Lust und Laune Heim zu fahren - habe mich einmal frecher Weise in Pforzheim abholen lassen von ein paar Freunden, die dafür n Radler bekommen haben vom Radler (mir)..
Ansonsten versuche ich irgendwie meine Kondition zu verbessern aber bin nicht so gut darin jedoch machts mir immer wieder viel Spaß die Welt mit dem Bike zu entdecken und irgendwann will auch ich mal einen Alpencross fahren - suche noch Mitstreiter und bin auch bereit mal in die eine oder andere Gegend mich zu ner kleinen Tour zu treffen (ggf. mit dem Bike zum Ziel und dem Zug wieder zurück). Zudem sollen die Touren im Schwarzwald klasse sein!

Mein Bike könnt ihr in meiner Galerie betrachten!

Grüße!!!!


----------



## fullishca (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

dann stell ich mich auch mal vor!
Ich, 24, fahre seit ca 3 Jahren gerne "Rad". 
Anfang des Jahres habe ich mir sozusagen vom Rahmen auf ein Fully zusammengebaut, ein altes Canyon nerve xc - mein ganzer Stolz  
Seitdem hat es mich so richtig gepackt, und ich habe begonnen die Wälder, Wiesen undTrails rund um meine Stadt unsicher zu machen

Interesse hier im Forum hab ich am Austausch rund ums Bike, über schöne Strecken im Raum Tübingen/Schwäbische Alb/Schwarzwald und am Kontakteknüpfen auch um vielleicht mal eine Tour zusammen zu fahren.

Soweit von mir, ich freu mich auf euch gestoßen zu sein 
fullishca


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TysonMoe (6. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute,
ich bin auch neu hier und komme aus Erlangen (Bayern), bin 22 Jahre jung und möchte mit dem Trialbiken anfangen, bin vorher geskatet, skateboard gefahren und BMX.....naja lauter so n Zeug eben....jetzt möcht ich mal was anderes machen....werde mir dem nächst ein 20" Trialbike zulegen und anfangen zu üben.
soviel zu mir


----------



## BaBambi (7. Juni 2011)

Wenn sich hier schon alle so schön vorstellen, dann fang ich halt auch mal an  

Also mein Name is Lisa, ich bin noch 16 und komme aus der Nähe von Nürnberg.
Ich liebe MTB fahren über alles und fahre so oft ich kann. 
Ich hoffe, dass ich hier bei euch noch viel über MTB lernen kann und ein paar Leute finde, die sich auch für MTB fahren interessieren (was hier denke ich nicht schwer ist) 

Hobbys: Musik, E-bass, Gitarre, Kampfsport 

Und ich hoffe, es macht nichts da ich noch relativ jung bin


----------



## kinderfresserin (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo, ich wollte mich auch mal artig vorstellen:
Pam, 34 (der Nick stammt aus meinem beruflichen Vorleben, ich verspreche daß ich völlig harmlos bin und nur tierische Kadaver verzehre), ich habe vor 7 Jahren aufgehört zu radeln (damals nur mit Reiserad auf der Straße) und jetzt endlich endlich wieder angefangen. Ich möchte gern durch den Wald hüpfen und versuche mich grade begeistert an den basics. Eigentlich sind meine Hobbys klettern, schlagzeugspielen, Standardtanz aber vom Flurschaden anrichten träume ich schon lange und endlich darf ich! 
Ich freue mich sehr über Mädels aus der Umgebung mit denen man was anstellen kann!
LG


----------



## BaBambi (8. Juni 2011)

kinderfresserin schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollte mich auch mal artig vorstellen:
> Pam, 34 (der Nick stammt aus meinem beruflichen Vorleben, ich verspreche daß ich völlig harmlos bin und nur tierische Kadaver verzehre), ich habe vor 7 Jahren aufgehört zu radeln (damals nur mit Reiserad auf der Straße) und jetzt endlich endlich wieder angefangen. Ich möchte gern durch den Wald hüpfen und versuche mich grade begeistert an den basics. Eigentlich sind meine Hobbys klettern, schlagzeugspielen, Standardtanz aber vom Flurschaden anrichten träume ich schon lange und endlich darf ich!
> Ich freue mich sehr über Mädels aus der Umgebung mit denen man was anstellen kann!
> LG




Hey,
Na klar  schön ,dass du auch erst anfängst dann bin ich nicht so alleine


----------



## Nessel5100 (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin 24 Jahre alt und komme aus der Nähe von Marburg. 
Ich habe von meinem Freund vor 2 Jahren mein erstes MTB (ein Focus Hardtail) geschenkt bekommen und dadurch gemerkt wie viel Spaß es macht mit dem Bike die Umgebung zu erkunden. Seit letztem Jahr bin ich so oft es geht auf meinem Ghost Fully unterwegs. 
Ich habe letzten Monat einen Fahrtechnikkurs gemacht und übe mich momentan im Fahren von etwas anspruchsvolleren Trails.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## FrauMBikerin (11. Juni 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

ich bin 32 und habe vor zwei Jahren mit dem Biken angefangen. Wie so viele, bin ich durch meinen Freund zum Biken gekommen. Fahre ein  Simplon Lexx. Bisher bin ich allerdings eher unregelmäßig gefahren. Meine Kondition  und Technik sind deshalb (noch) nicht sooooo gut, das möchte ich jetzt endlich  ändern und mich öfter auf´s Bike schwingen.

Grüßle
Corina


----------



## Temper (11. Juni 2011)

... und ich nun auch mal. 

Mein Name ist Jennifer, aus Berlin. Da ich ständig nach Info zu technischen Fragen suche und im Zuge dessen immer wieder hier die besten Antworten gefunden habe, hab ich mich angemeldet. 

Ich habe kein Geld, also fahre ich einmal ein aus Resten zusammengebautes, undefinierbares Mountainbike und habe zusätzlich kürzlich ein wunderbares, altes Giant für nen Zwanni von einem Opa gekauft, welches aber zunächst unfahrbar war und viel Arbeit braucht(e). 

(Ach so, und etwas unüblicherweise habe ich meinen Mann mit dem Radfahren angesteckt, nicht andersrum.  )

Hallo!


----------



## malumanu (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo meine Lieben,
ich bin jetzt auch mal so frei, mich hier vorzustellen.
Ich bin Manu, 30 Jahre und fahre seit circa 2 Monaten ein Trek Scratch. Am Liebsten bin ich in Bikeparks (Winterberg, Willingen) unterwegs. Da dies aber immer ein ganzes Stück von meinem Wohnort entfernt ist, möchte ich eigentlich auch 1x die Woche einen Spot in der Nähe (Ruhrgebiet, Niederrhein) besuchen. Ich komme aus dem schönen Rheinberg, bei Duisburg. Ich würde mich also sehr darüber freuen, wenn jemand von euch Mädels Lust dazu hätte mit mir gemeinsam zum Downhillen, Freeriden zu gehen. Bisher hat es mir, abgesehen von den Bikeparks natürlich, in Essen Kettwig ganz gut gefallen.

Und: vielleicht gibt es ja auch irgendwo hier im Forum ein Paar mit Kindern, die während des Bikens beaufsichtigt werden müssen. Bisher muss ich mich mit meinem Mann nämlich meistens abwechseln, daher könnte man sich sicherlich gut mit einem Paar mit Kind zusammen tun!

Ich bin mal gespannt auf eure Antworten und freue mich darauf!!!!

Manu


----------



## Lyndwyn (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

dann übernehm' ich mal den Staffelstab 
Ich bin Nicole, 25 Jahre alt und absolute MTB-Anfängerin. Angefixt wurde ich von Freunden, die hauptsächlich Downhill/Freeride fahren. Nachdem ich Bilder und Videos gesehen hatte, wollte ich dann auch mal mit. Am nächsten Tag ging's dann also das erste Mal auf's MTB um überhaupt ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen. Tags drauf ging's dann gleich in den Bikepark nach Hahnenklee. Dank Protektoren hab ich das dann auch ganz gut überstanden  Beim 2. Mal war es dann auch schon besser. Aus dem dritten Bikepark-Besuch hab ich mir dann auch gleich eine bleibende Erinnerung auf der linken Wade mitgebracht 

Nun suche ich einen Tourer bzw. ein AM-Bike um mit meinem Freund die heimischen Wälder im Raum Nürnberg/Erlangen zu erkunden. Dann kommt hoffentlich auch bald das richtige Gefühl für's Rad und das Bremsen 

Ich freue mich auf einen netten Ladies-Plausch, bei dem ich sicher noch viel lernen kann!

Nicole


----------



## BineMaja (15. Juni 2011)

Hi Nessel!
Woher kommst du genau? Ich komme aus Steffenberg und bin oft auf etwas anspruchsvolleren Trails unterwegs ;-). Vielleicht können wir uns ja mal zusammentun....
Gruss Sabine

....und da wir ja hier im Vorstellungs-Thread sind: 
Ich komme aus dem schönen Hinterland im Kreis Marburg-Biedenkopf und suche hier seit ca. 2 Jahren alles was so nach Trails aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaMa_84 (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

bin zwar schon n paar Wochen hier angemeldet, war aber bisher nur stiller Leser zum Infos sammeln. Damit soll jetzt aber Schluss sein und da wollt ich mich auch mal der Öffentlichkeit vorstellen ;-)

Ich bin Kathrin und 26 Jahre alt. Nachdem sich mein Göttergatte nicht mehr anschauen konnte wie ich mich mit meinem uralten Baumarkt-Rad durch die Gegen quäle, sollte ich mich mal mit dem Thema "neues Fahhrad" auseinandersetzen. Gesagt, getan und so bin ich auf's Biken gestoßen und zu meinem Cube Access WLS Comp 

Im Moment halte ich mich noch sehr an Waldwege rund um Bamberg um überhaupt erstmal an Kondition zu kommen und nehm unterwegs auch mal ein paar Wurzeln mit, aber für mehr hat's noch nicht gereicht. Im August mach ich bei nem Technik-Training-Wochenende mit und hoffe ich lerne da einiges dazu, dass ich danach (weniger unsicher) richtig loslegen kann. 

Ich freu mich auf nette Pläuschchen und viele Tipps 
Kathrin


----------



## isabel (20. Juni 2011)

hallo mädels  
durch zufall bin ich hier auf der "ladies only" rubrik gelandet, als ich nach einer federgabel im forum gesucht habe - was für ein glück! ich bin schon länger am überlegen, wie ich zu netten mitfahrerinnen komme, zumal ich vor einem jahr neu hier nach bochum gekommen bin und mein rad deshalb schon so langsam verstaubt..  --> ich brauch auf dem rad jemandem zum plappern und pushen!! 
also wer von euch lust hat, mal unter der woche oder am wochenende mit mir im wald (bochum oder umgebung) fahren zu gehen, der kann (soll!  ) mir schreiben 
noch kurz was zu mir:
ich bin isabel, 22 jahre alt und fahre am liebsten im wald berg-ab  ich hab letztes jahr im sommer in kanada in den north-shores angefangen mit dem biken und bin dort auch gut mit meinem banshee wildcard unterwegs gewesen. dort hab ich zwar schon einiges gelernt, aber durch meinen umzug und den mangel an kontakten bin ich deshalb nicht mehr oft zum fahren gekommen, was sich aber schnell wieder ändern muss 

ich freue mich auf eure antworten oder vielleicht auch tipps, wo ich mädels aus meiner umgebung zum biken treffen kann!

isabel


----------



## Tueti (20. Juni 2011)

Moin!
Dann will ich auch mal..
Ich bin Nathalie, 22 Jahre und komme aus dem (leider) sehr flachen Norden - Hamburg. Habe mir letztes Jahr im Sommer ein einfaches Hardtail zugelegt, um einach mal ein bisschen mehr zu radeln. Das Interesse und der Spaß daran hat sich aber rasant weiter entwickelt, dass ich mir jetzt am liebsten ein gutes Fully holen würde! 
Will immer mehr, immer weiter, immer besser, immer schneller


----------



## Littlefoot82 (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo, dann stell ich mich auch mal vor.

Ich heiße Ela, bin 29 Jahre alt und komme aus Düsseldorf. Mein Freund hat mich auf den Geschmack gebracht sich in den Wäldern auszupowern. Wir fahren also nicht nur runter, sondern auch hoch.  Ich fahre ein Hardtail - ein Rose Count Solo und bin eigentlich noch blutige Anfängerin. Aber es macht mir unheimlich viel Spaß und ich hoffe, dass ich bald besser werde. Bald geht es erstmal zum Koulshore in der Vulkaneifel zum üben und danach irgendwann auch zum Bikepark in Winterberg. Kennt noch jemand Bikeparks in NRW?


----------



## MelleD (21. Juni 2011)

Wenn du aus Düsseldorf kommst, sind die Filthy Trails in Belgien nicht weit weg und natürlich Willingen. Die Freeride-Strecke soll nicht schlecht sein, gerade für Anfänger.


----------



## mercedes65 (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo Ihr, komme aus Sinsheim und bin 28 Jahr jung, habe etwas nachgelassen und bin in der letzten Zeit etwas zu faul gewesen. Bin aber jetzt voll entschlossen, wieder voll reinzusteigen und voll loszulegen. Wünscht mir Glück.


----------



## Littlefoot82 (21. Juni 2011)

@MelleD: Ist die Freeride-Strecke für Anfänger in Willingen oder in Belgien? Wenn in Willingen, dann wäre das natürlich einen Besuch wert. Vielen Dank für den Tipp.


----------



## Nuala (21. Juni 2011)

Littlefoot82 schrieb:


> @MelleD: Ist die Freeride-Strecke für Anfänger in Willingen oder in Belgien? Wenn in Willingen, dann wäre das natürlich einen Besuch wert. Vielen Dank für den Tipp.



Du wirst in Willingen wahrscheinlich mehr Spaß haben als auf den Filthy Trails. Der Freeride ist sehr flowig, die Geschwindigkeit macht den Nervenkitzel aus und die kannst du ja selbst bestimmen


----------



## Littlefoot82 (21. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Dann werden wir wohl an nächstes mal nach Willingen fahren. Mal schauen, wie ich den meistere. 

Edit: Gibt es denn dort auch Komplett-Protektoren-Pflicht? Ich find auf der Seite irgendwie nichts dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. Juni 2011)

Servus,

dann stell ich mich hier mal vor (später dann auch im allgemeinen Bereich)
Bin 28, Referendarin, und fahr erst seit Anfang des Jahres, als mein Mann mir ein HaiLife RX Pro geschenkt hat, weil ich mit meiner alten Gurke ihm auf seinem Haibike nimmer hinterher kam. 
Wohne in der Nähe von Neumarkt i.d.Opf. Momentan muss ich halt noch bissl an der Kondition arbeiten, aber für schöne Feierabendtouren reicht's allemal. Ziel ist, irgendwann mal ne schöne Tour (oder auch mehrere) in Österreichs Bergen. 
Wer mehr wissen will, fragt gerne


----------



## malumanu (22. Juni 2011)

isabel schrieb:


> hallo mädels
> durch zufall bin ich hier auf der "ladies only" rubrik gelandet, als ich nach einer federgabel im forum gesucht habe - was für ein glück! ich bin schon länger am überlegen, wie ich zu netten mitfahrerinnen komme, zumal ich vor einem jahr neu hier nach bochum gekommen bin und mein rad deshalb schon so langsam verstaubt..  --> ich brauch auf dem rad jemandem zum plappern und pushen!!
> also wer von euch lust hat, mal unter der woche oder am wochenende mit mir im wald (bochum oder umgebung) fahren zu gehen, der kann (soll!  ) mir schreiben
> noch kurz was zu mir:
> ...


 
Hey Isabel,
hört sich so an, als suchtest Du nach mir .....
Ich fahre auch am Liebsten Bergab, schiebe dann wieder hoch und fahre wieder runter. Am tollsten ist das Ganze natürlich mit Lift, daher fahre ich auch sooft ich kann nach Winterberg oder Willingen in den Bikepark. Aber ich fahre auch ganz gerne in Essen Kettwig, Witten und so....
Wenn unsere Männer nicht dabei sind, sind wir auch meistens zwei Mädels! Ich wäre auch daran interessiert, sich an einem festen Tag in der Woche regelmäßig zum Fahren zu treffen.
Schreib mir doch einfach, ob Du Lust und Zeit hast!

Manu


----------



## MelleD (22. Juni 2011)

Littlefoot82 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Dann werden wir wohl an nächstes mal nach Willingen fahren. Mal schauen, wie ich den meistere.
> 
> Edit: Gibt es denn dort auch Komplett-Protektoren-Pflicht? Ich find auf der Seite irgendwie nichts dazu...



Eigentlich, soviel wie ich weiß, ja!


----------



## Nuala (22. Juni 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Eigentlich, soviel wie ich weiß, ja!



nee, ist nicht pflicht. aber ich würde es auf jeden fall empfehlen!


----------



## Littlefoot82 (23. Juni 2011)

Dann muss ich wohl mal losziehen, und mich einpacken. Was tragt ihr denn so alles? Knie-Schienbeinschoner, Ellebogenschoner und auch Brustpanzer?


----------



## onyes (30. Juni 2011)

Hallöchen zusammen. Und wieder eine Neue... 

Heiße Anja, hab 29 Lenze aufm Buckel und n Scott Gambler unterm Allerwertesten. Fahre seit ca. nem halben Jahr Freeride/Downhill und kann nicht mehr ohne!! Hätte selber nicht geglaubt, dass es sooo süchtig macht  . Komme aus Kassel, fahre also öfter in Willingen/Winterberg und will demnächst mal den Harz (Hahnenklee, Braunlage) testen. Ist jemand von euch auch aus der Nähe von Kassel? Grüße... Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aingie (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo ihr Lieben!!!
Jetzt willl ich auch mal. Ich bin 23 Jahr alt und komme aus den Dammer Bergen. Mein Freund und mich hat es nun auch gepackt  ich habe mir vor ca. nem Monat das Focus Cypress HT1 zugelegt.... Mein Freund wartet noch auf sein Canyon Fully, welches nächste Woche endlich kommt  Zur Zeit bin also noch alleine in den Dammer Bergen unterwegs und fleißig am trainigeren. Wir haben uns vorgenommen,  im Herbst für ein verlängertes Wochenende in den Harz zu fahren. Habt ihr da Erfahrungen  mit MTB-Hotels??! Habt ihn nen Geheimtipp? Wohin könnte man sich sonst als Änfänger begeben???


----------



## sannne (1. Juli 2011)

Littlefoot82 schrieb:


> Dann muss ich wohl mal losziehen, und mich einpacken. Was tragt ihr denn so alles? Knie-Schienbeinschoner, Ellebogenschoner und auch Brustpanzer?


 
Alles von dem, was Du aufzählst. Und vor allem einen Rückenprotektor. Auf den würde ich im Bikepark auf keinen Fall verzichten, auch nicht in Willingen. Den Schwierigkeitsgrad kannst Du durch die Wahl Deiner Geschwindigkeit zwar komplett selbst bestimmen, aber blöd fallen kannst Du überall. Ein Mädel aus unserer Truppe ist dort auf der Asphaltstrecke zum Lift gestürzt, weil sie mit jemanden zusammengestoßen ist, der sie überholen wollte...

Fullface ist ohnehin klar, oder? 

LG


----------



## x.X-MITSCHI-X.x (4. Juli 2011)

Hallöschen, ich bin auch neu hier und auf dieses Forum gestoßen, weil ich eigentlich keine AHnung habe und ein neues Rad brauche. Und da ich viele schlechte Erfahrung mit den guten Metro-Bikes etc. gemacht habe -.- dachte ich mir, investierste mal mehr und ahst auch was davon. Jetzt hatte ich einige ins Augefasst und wollte eigentlich nur so Erfahrungen und Meinungen joa und na ja viele meinen halt, ist nicht das Wahre für den Preis (Cube Acid 2011) also geht die Suche weiter....

So und jetzt hoffe ich natürlich das ich hier gute Tipps bekomme )

LG Mitschi


----------



## Lykanth (4. Juli 2011)

Dann auch mal eine kurze Instruktion meinerseits 

Ich heiße Nora und bin 24 Jahre alt und komme aus Krefeld.
Dieses Jahr habe ich meine Ausbildung, im Rahmen eines kooperativen Studiums, als Industriemechanikerin abgeschlossen und starte dann im September ins Vollzeit-Studium.
Wie bin ich zum Biken gekommen?! Nun ja. Interessiert hat es mich seit meiner Schulzeit, aber da waren die finanziellen Mittel nicht da, um sich ein gutes Bike zu leisten. Also blieb es bei dem Interesse. Innerhalb der Ausbildung und langem langem sparen habe ich mir dann mein Merida One-Forty 800-D diesen Mai geleistet. 
Ich bin vorher nie gefahren (dementsprechend auch die momentane Kondition xD) und suche daher auch nette Mitfahrer/innen aus meinem PLZ Bereich .. kann auch gerne nähere Umgebung sein 

Ob nun Freeride, Downhinn oder Trail, .. das kann ich euch noch nicht sagen. Mich interessiert alles, aber was mir liegt und was mir dann im Endeffekt Spaß bereitet weiß ich leider noch nicht : ) 

LG


----------



## Littlefoot82 (8. Juli 2011)

@ Sanne: Also zumindest an einem Rückenprotektor fehlt es bei mir nicht, da ich nämlich auch Motorrad fahre. Deshalb würde ich auch nur den anziehen (Dainese). Gibt es denn Brustpanzer, wo nicht automatisch ein Rückenprotektor eingearbeitet ist? Denn die Dinger sind nicht gerade der Knaller. Tja, einen Fullfacehelm habe ich auch noch nicht. Nur einen Giro Hex, aber das ist ein ganz normaler Fahrradhelm. Es sei denn, ich würde meinen Motorradhelm nehmen. 
Ich hab leider das Problem, dass ich hier keine Läden finde, wo es eine etwas relativ größere Auswahl an Protektoren hätte. Bis jetzt habe ich leider noch nichts passendes gefunden. Außer evtl. Knie-Schienbeimschoner von o`Neal. Da konnte man die Hartschalen-Schienbeinschoner von den Softschoner fürs Knie mit Klett verbinden. Ich hab da leider auch keine Erfahrungen damit, was am Besten wäre oder was eher nicht so.


----------



## sannne (8. Juli 2011)

@ littlefoot 82: Die Rückenprotektoren von Dainese finde ich super! Es gibt von Dainese  einen Brustpanzer, bei dem der Rückenprotektor nicht fest verbunden ist.  Der heißt irgendwas mit Impact. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob man die  Weste überhaupt einzeln kaufen kann. Ich würde mal die einschlägigen online-shops  durchstöbern.

Ach, der Giro Hex ist aber wenigstens ein echt guter Helm. Full Face-Helme sind leider wirklich nicht gerade billig. Zahnersatz ist allerdings teuer 

Bei Knie-Schienbein-Protektoren hilft fast nur Ausprobieren. Ich hab mir  vor einigen Wochen meinen dritten Protektor innerhalb von einem Jahr  gekauft und hab jetzt endlich das Gefühl, das alles super passt. Ich hab jetzt die Knieschoner von O'Neal "Sinner" und habe  Hartschalen-Schienbeinschoner, die mit einer Schlaufe und Klett an den  Knieschoner befestigt sind. Das war glaube ich auch das, was Du meintest,  oder? Ich finde die Kombination großartig. Aber jeder ist halt anders  gebaut. Da gibts glaube ich kein Patentrezept. Daher die Vielzahl der threats zu dem Thema 

Ich drück Dir die Daumen bei der Suche nach passenden Protektoren und wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Spaß beim Biken!


----------



## Littlefoot82 (9. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank für deine Tipps. Ich sollte dann wirklich mal bei Dainese nach einem Brustpanzer schauen, denn Dainese ist wirklich super. Die Knieschoner von o´Neil sind wahrscheinlich wirklich die gewesen, die du auch jetzt hast. Ja dann muss ich mal weitersuchen. Drückt mir die Daumen.


----------



## ankiruma (11. Juli 2011)

Guten Tag die Damen 

So. dann will ich auch mal die nette Runde nutzen und mich vorstellen... bin auch neu hier und somit noch grün hinter den Ohren 
Als ich das Wort Stuhlkreis bei apoptygma gelesen habe, wusste ich, hier bin ich richtig. Ich bin nämlich Erzieherin und könnte euch ein paar gaaaanz tolle Spiele beibringen    
Ich bin 25 Jahre alt, habe bisher leider nur ein Hardtail und bin damit seit ca. 3 Jahren unterwegs. Da mir bisher das Wissen über Technik und Fahrpartnern fehlte, bin ich fast nur am Kanal usw. lang gefahren!  Das war mir aber eindeutig zu langweilig, sodass ich'nen Anfänger Technikkurs mitgemacht habe und jetzt ganz heiß darauf bin endlich halbwegs mit Freeride und leichtem Downhill anfangen zu können.

LG
Kirsten


----------



## Hickhack (12. Juli 2011)

HeeeyHallo, 

bin 22 und komme aus Solingen.
Fahrrad fahre ich so richtig seit einem Jahr. Bin schon ein paar mal mit  Freunden aus Solingen in Bikeparks gewesen und konnte mein für meine  Fahrkünste etwas überdimensionertes Dh-Fahrrad mal ausprobieren. Meine  Kondition ist relativ im Keller, da mein Studium mir des öfteren Mal  meine Freizeit geraubt hat...ich bin auf der Suche nach neuen Leuten im  Umkreis von Solingen, die gerne einen Anfänger bei sich aufnehmen oder  auch am Besten Anfänger sind. Ne gute Freundin von mir hat sich auch ein  Bike zugelegt und wäre sicher auch dabei. Ein Rennrad und ein  Touren-Bike habe ich auch zur Verfügung. Wenn ihr mehr wissen wollt  schaut in mein Profil...
Meine Familie kommt aus der Nähe von Wiesbaden, da bin ich öfter mal zu  Besuch und hätte Interesse dort auch mal mit ein paar Leuten durch die  Gegend zu fahren...


Adios


----------



## Pentobarbital (24. Juli 2011)

Hi 

ich bin 40 und fange grade mit dem biken an und es macht mir unheimlich viel Spaß. Kondition hab ich gar keine mehr, da muss ich doch noch was gegen machen. Früher hab ich viel Sport gemacht, aber durch die Arbeit ist das alles nach und nach weniger geworden und später dann gar nix mehr. 
Hoffe das ich dran bleib und wieder fitter werde.  

Gruß Pento


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoVegan90 (25. Juli 2011)

hi, ich bin 21 und möchte mit dem biken anfangen... erst mal ausdauer bekommen (straße und wald) und dann auch gerne bisschen mehr action im wald, aber kein so richtiges downhill... ich glaub da hab ich angst^^
eigentlich mach ich spring- und dressurreiten, aber da ich noch einen sport suche, den ich gemeinsam mit meinem freund ausüben kann (er muss dringend abnehmen) bin ich aufs biken gestoßen... bis jetzt hab ich mir über waldhinternisse, die niedriger als 1m waren keine gedanken machen müssen XD wird dann mit dem bike wohl anders ^^

habe auch bei der kaufberatung einen thread erstellt, könnt ihr ja gerne auch euren senf dazu geben...

achso, ich wohne im herzen des schönen pfälzer waldes XD


----------



## vecha (25. Juli 2011)

Dann stell ich mich auch mal vor 
Ich bin Doro, 25 und komme aus dem schönen NRW. Ich fahre erst seit einem Monat Mtb und bin noch ziemlich schlecht ^^ Meine interessen liegen beim Downhill/Freeride und auch gerne mal ne Tour zwischendurch  (können tu ich das alles noch nicht so wirklich, aber da möchte ich mal hin ^^) Bin jetzt am We das erste mal im Bikepark gewesen und es hat riesigen Spaß gemacht und ich hoffe hier durchs Forum noch einige hilfreiche Tips zu bekommen, wie man sich verbessern kann. 
LG Doro


----------



## Littlefoot82 (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo Doro. 

Wo aus NRW kommst du denn? Was für ein Bike fährst du denn? 

LG Ela


----------



## vecha (25. Juli 2011)

Ich komme aus Lünen, ist in der Nähe von Dortmund  
Im Moment fahre ich eine Leihgabe meines Freundes, ist das Reuber Hackengas. Ende des Jahres kann ich wahrscheinlich ein Norco six three eines Bekannten kaufen und habe dann auch endlich mein eigenes Bike ^^ Übernächstes Wochenende gibts dann mein erstes richtiges Bikewochenende im Harz...bin mal gespannt ob ich da heile runterkomme


----------



## Corinnsche (29. Juli 2011)

Hey hallo zusammen,

bin auch noch ein ganz blutiger Anfänger.
Aber wollt auch mal Hallo sagen.
Bei mir gehts wohl nächstes Wochenende das erste mal zum Freeriden.
Freu mich schon tierisch drauf.

Grüßle Corinna


----------



## flowertani (5. August 2011)

Hallo..

...auch neu hier...komme aus Recklinghausen,bin 40j. und vom Gaul aufs MTB umgestiegen...

hab mir n gebrauchtes Radon 7.0 gekauft..und es macht riesen spass damit durch die gegend zu fahren...am w-end gehts in die Haardt...bin mal gespannt...

lg,Tanja


----------



## suro (7. August 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin 44 Jahre alt und fahre seit fast 20 Jahren MTB. Allerdings hab ich das die letzten Jahre etwas aufs Eis gelegt/vernachlässigt und bin dafür mehr gelaufen. Nun geht momentan Laufen aber nicht so gut und bin daher das erste Mal seitvielen Jahren mehr mit dem MTB unterwegs.
Neulich hatte ich mal ein Pedelec zum ausprobieren bekommen und muß sagen: später Mal, wenn die Entwicklung weiter ist! War aber interessant für eine andere Entscheidungsfindung. )

Dafür bin ich jetzt etwas angefixt und schaue mich sogar nach nem Fully um. Momentan hab ich noch ein Retrobike/Hardtail (Heavy Tools HT Pro Limited Edition 1992) das zumindest Vorne und Sattel gefedert bekommen hat und mir auch immer noch Spass macht. Aber jetzt muß mal was her, wovon ich früher schon immer geträumt hab... ))
Strasse fahr ich nicht, oder nur, wenn sichs nicht vermeiden lässt. Sonst immer im Wald. Ach ja, komme aus Mittelhessen. Grüsse Susanne


----------



## ankiruma (8. August 2011)

Hi Tanja,

ich komme aus Oberhausen, was also gar nicht so weit von dir weg ist
Bin noch absolute Anfängerin... mein Interesse liegt eindeutig bei Freeride und leichtem Downhill...
Wenn du magst, können wir auch mal zusammen los ziehen...

LG
Kirsten


----------



## Pauli82 (15. August 2011)

Hallo 

bin auch neu hier. Komme aus dem bergigen Baden-Württemberg, fahre eigentlich schon immer viel Rad ... und seit diesem Jahr intensiver. Habe angefangen für einen Alpencross im nächsten Jahr zu trainieren ... wer hat mir da gute Tips, was die optimale Vorbreitung anbelangt, Traininsplääne etc.

Lg Jule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldig34 (16. August 2011)

Ein Hallo an alle User !

Auch ich bin ganz neu hier. Fahr seit April MTB und noch nicht wirklich gut darin, aber ich tu mein Bestes. Leider muss ich immer alleine kurbeln und hoffe auf dem Weg nette Leute kennen zu lernen um vielleicht gemeinsam zu biken. Auch wen ich mich plamiere.
Ich bin 35 Jahr und alleinerziehende Mama von 2 Jungs. Und sobald ich mal Luft habe, setze ich mich auf mein Cube.
Bitte antwortet mir. Will nicht immer allein sein.  Grins
Ach ja, ich wohne in Neumarkt.


----------



## kathrin82 (18. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Kathrin, 29 und fahr jetzt seit etwa 4 Jahren Mountainbike. Ich komm aus der Stuttgarter Gegend.

Euer Forum gefällt mir sehr! Ich lese schon seit einer ganzen Zeit immer mal wieder mit. Jetzt wollt ich mich einfach mal vorstellen!

Viele Grüße

Kathrin


----------



## goldig34 (18. August 2011)

ich fahre schon seit wahnsinnig langer zeit mtb. nämlich seit 4 MONATEN  (lach)
bin also noch frischfleisch.
macht aber soooo viel spass


----------



## Pauli82 (23. August 2011)

Hi an Kathrin82

Komme aus Aalen und tobe mich hier auf der Ostalb aus ... und du?


----------



## kathrin82 (23. August 2011)

Hallo Pauli,  hauptsächlich in Besigheim und Umgebung (etwas nördlich von Ludwigsburg) und auf der Schwäbischen Alb bei Göppingen.  Beides sehr schön!  Viele Grüße  Kathrin


----------



## 4mate (23. August 2011)

EDIT:
 
Verflixt, zu spät...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## texas1 (23. August 2011)

Ich versuchs auch nochmal mich vorzustellen!

Bin 32 Jahre jung, komme aus em Siegerland und fahre jetzt inkl der Woche Saalbach Urlaub gute 6-7 Wochen Fahrrad.
Ein Besuch in Winterberg hat mich angefixt, schaun mer mal wo es hingeht
Ich freu mich hier zu sein!


----------



## Frau_Walzinger (24. August 2011)

Moin,

hatte mich zwar schon im allgemeinen Vorstellungsthread vorgestellt, hab aber den Hinweis bekommen, es doch hier zu tun  also noch einmal:

mein Name ist Tina, ich bin 32 und hatte vor 1,5 Jahren einen recht heftigen  Skiunfall. Meine Reha habe ich hauptsächlich auf dem Ergometer verbracht  und später, als ich wieder ein wenig fitter war, bin ich aufs Fahrrad  umgestiegen. Hauptsächlich bin ich Radwege gefahren, auch nicht  unerhebliche Strecken (bis zu 80 km). 

Nach der Metallentnahme dieses Jahr und einer entsprechenden Zwangspause  habe ich mich nun der MTB-Betriebssportgruppe meines Mannes  angeschlossen. Diese Touren haben mir nun das Gelände schmackhaft  gemacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im Sommerurlaub habe ich mich dann entschieden, ein neues MTB zu kaufen.  Ein Garmin Edge 800 und Schuhe mit Klickis warten schon zu Hause und das Bike kann ich morgen abholen - ein Centurion.

Auf dieses Forum bin ich gestoßen, als ich sowohl Infos über Bikes als auch Infos zu GPS-Geräten gesucht habe.

LG Tina


----------



## Dannii (24. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Name ist Danni und ich bin 26 Jahre alt und komme aus dem Bergischen Land in NRW. 
Ich bin ein absoluter Anfänger und mein Freund hat mich zum MTB fahren gebracht. Bin erst ein paar mal auf einem geliehen Bike gefahren, aber diese Woche kommt mein erstes eigenes MTB an.
Ich habe mir ein, wie mein Freund sagt, solides und preiswertes Anfängerbike gekauft. Ein MERIDA Juliet Hardtail.
Ich freue mich schon darauf es endlich fahren zu können und werde dann an anderer Stelle mal berichten wie es ist.

Viele Grüße, 
Dannii


----------



## henrietta (24. August 2011)

hallihallo 

neu bin ich nicht, aber erstmals hier... fahre schon eine weile durch die badischen wälder und sehe andere frauen immer nur alleine rumfahren, aber nicht mit mir  man mag ja nicht NUR von jungs umgeben sein.

also, wo seid Ihr alle? 

ich fahre: mal langsam, mal schnell, mit eisdielenpause oder ohne, mit quatschen oder mit schieben (das dann vorzugsweise, wenn die jungs ihre protektoren auspacken ).

morgen machen wir eine gemütliche tour, hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8655824&postcount=92

habt alle eine gute nacht und träumt recht schön 

henrietta


----------



## caoyi (25. August 2011)

Wenn ich das Thema,Ladies only!, erstmal sehe, bin ich sehr aufgeregt. Ich bin neu hier und weiss noch nicht, was ich hier tun kann.  Jetzt bin ich beschaeftigt mit 360Grad Fotografie. Ich frage mich, ob das dich interessiert?


----------



## VeloWoman (25. August 2011)

Hiho @all

Bin aus Berlin und eigentlich eher beim Bikejöring zu finden. Nur habe ich gerade festgestellt, das ich, um besser zu werden, eher ohne Hund biken sollte und Techniktraining sowie Kondi doch nötiger habe als ich dachte.

Deshalb muss ich jetzt am WE (wenigsten einmal pro Woche) ein bisserl "doller" radeln als im Normalfall. Also wer von den Berliner Damen Lust und Zeit hat, kann sich gerne melden 

Gruß Alexandra

Axo..ich bin aus dem Südosten Berlins.


----------



## art.tech (26. August 2011)

HAllo


wie dick sind eure Airbags ...


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. August 2011)

Wann sind eigentlich die Ferien zu Ende? Ich meine, damit diese Milchbubis endlich wieder in der Grundschule verschwinden...  

Genialer Streich und sicher Rekord: Erster Post - und gleich die rote Karte!


----------



## miridari (27. August 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin 39, seit einem Jahr in Hannover.
Ich steige ganz neu ins Mountainbiken ein.
Bin früher viel mit meinem Trekkingrad unterwegs gewesen, dann jobbedingt leider immer fauler geworden. Jetzt muss ich erstmal langsam Kondition aufbauen...

Seit kurzen habe ich ein Mountainbike und taste mich vorsichtig an die Hügel hier im Umland heran. ;-)

Was mir fehlt sind nette Mit-Bikerinnen.
Vielleicht sind hier im Forum noch andere Mädels aus der Region, die Lust hätten gemeinsam unterwegs zu sein???

Ansonsten macht hier auch einfach das Schmökern in interessanten Ladies-only-Threads Spaß


----------



## Rubinstein5 (27. August 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Wann sind eigentlich die Ferien zu Ende? Ich meine, damit diese Milchbubis endlich wieder in der Grundschule verschwinden...
> 
> Genialer Streich und sicher Rekord: Erster Post - und gleich die rote Karte!




*grins
hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Haben wir uns damals auch so gelangweilt?? - neeee!

Grüße R5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaethepopaethe (28. August 2011)

Hallöchen!
Mein Name ist Kathrin, ich bin 26 und lebe und wohne im Münsterland.
Ich habe mich angemeldet, um mich über das Thema MTB von A bis Z zu informieren. 
Vor einigen Wochen fing ich mit dem Joggen an und würde gern zum Ausgleich  MTB-fahren. Das Joggen zeigte mir schon, wie toll Sport draußen sein kann, da man ja fast überall laufen kann. So stell ich es mir mit dem MTB auch vor.

Insbesondere möchte ich mich darüber informieren, ob überhaupt ein MTB für mich geeignet ist, da ich nicht nur im Wald fahren möchte. Es geht eher darum, dass ich mich körperlich betätigen kann, Touren machen möchte und draußen sein will. 

Freue mich darauf, hier im Forum mehr zu erfahren!!


----------



## MelleD (29. August 2011)

Wo genau kommst du denn her aus dem Münsterland?
Gerne auch per Nachricht


----------



## mara174 (30. August 2011)

Guten Morgen an alle Bikerinnen =)

Erstmal cool, dass es hier eine "Ladies-Abteilung" gibt im Forum aumen:

Jetzt zu mir, ich heiße (Ta)Mara (Baujahr 89) , wohne seit kurzem in Braunschweig und bin schon seit Jahren am MTB interessiert, fahre bis jetzt allerdings noch ein Hardtail mit einer Rahmengeometrie die verboten gehört  ....

Werde mir die nächsten Wochen ein Fully anschaffen zusammen mit meinem Schatz  - um dann damit ordentlich durchzustarten.

Freue mich auf neue Bekanntschaften und vor allem nette Unterhaltungen unter Mädels


----------



## Ria (30. August 2011)

Hey,

hiermit wollte ich mich ebenfalls kurz vorstellen.
Mein Name ist (Ma)Ria und das Mountainbiken habe ich vor ca. zwei Jahren im Siegerland kennen und lieben gelernt.
Für mein Studium ziehe ich demnächst nach Clausthal- Zellerfeld und würde mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn ich dort nicht alleine durch den Wald fahren müsste ;-)!

Lieben Gruß an alle!


----------



## flansch (30. August 2011)

halli hallo, 

ich bin hier zwar schon lÃ¤nger angemeldet, habe mich aber eher ums schrauben, als ums fahren gekÃ¼mmert. das soll sich nun endlich Ã¤ndern. ich habe meinen selbstgeschraubten schaukelstuhl letzte woche gegen einen kompletten franzosen getauscht und der soll mir nun dabei helfen, mein fahrkÃ¶nnen zu optimieren. 

falls es hier noch die ein oder andere, nicht gerade hochbegabte und Ã¤hnlich fitnessarme aus solingen und umgebung gibt, wÃ¼rde ich mich Ã¼ber gelegentliche ausfahrten freuen. kenne mich in der umgebung noch nicht so gut aus und freue mich Ã¼ber jede neue strecke. 

kurz zu den wichtigsten eckdaten: ich bin 31 (muss inzwischen immer erst Ã¼berlegen...), fahre seit ca. 3 jahren mountainbike, aber erst 1 jahr wirklich im bergischen, da ich davor in dÃ¼sseldorf gewohnt habe und das ist ja fast holland. letztes jahr hatte ich meinen ersten dicken unfall, nachdem ich Ã¼ber den lenker bin - ein astreiner tossy 3 an der rechten schulter - darum muss ich mir jetzt erst wieder gemÃ¤chlich mut anfahren. kondition istâ¦ Ã¤h ja, also der gute wille ist schonmal da. 

klingt doch nach ner vielversprechenden fahrbegleitung, oder... ))


----------



## StNadine (31. August 2011)

Hallo, ich bin auch neu hier 
möchte mir bald ein dh bike zulegen.
kann mir jemand viell. n bissi helfen, was ganz gut fürn anfang ist? möchte gern erst mal unter 2000 euro bleiben.
bin 1,60m groß. muss ich mir also ein bike mit rahmengröße s suchen?

würd mich freuen, wenn mir jemand antwortet 

liebe grüße
nadine


----------



## mara174 (31. August 2011)

ganz schöner Frauenzuwachs =) 

find' ich gut


----------



## StNadine (31. August 2011)

mara174 schrieb:


> ganz schöner Frauenzuwachs =)
> 
> find' ich gut


 
auf jeden fall 
kannst du mir viell. weiter helfen? 

was fahren denn hier so die ladys mit körpergröße 1,60m für bikes?


----------



## MelleD (31. August 2011)

S auf jeden Fall bzw. kommt dann auch auf deine Schrittlänge an. Hier gibts einige Threads für kleine Mädels (gehör ich auch zu ).
Bin 1,63, Schrittlänge 73cm mein ich gerade ausm Kopf... Fahre S, Transition Syren.

Willst nen neues oder kanns auch nen gebrauchtes sein?

PS: Willkommen in der Mädels-WG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StNadine (1. September 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> S auf jeden Fall bzw. kommt dann auch auf deine Schrittlänge an. Hier gibts einige Threads für kleine Mädels (gehör ich auch zu ).
> Bin 1,63, Schrittlänge 73cm mein ich gerade ausm Kopf... Fahre S, Transition Syren.
> 
> Willst nen neues oder kanns auch nen gebrauchtes sein?
> ...


 

Danke 

hast du n freerider oder downhiller?

Also eigentlich möcht ich n gebrauchtes haben. Wenn ich aber weiterhin nichts finde, dann werde ich mir wohl n neues zulegen .

Hätt gern schon sowas wie scott gambler, yt tues, specialized demo

an alle: hat hier jdm n downhiller zu verkaufen?


----------



## _Shi_ (2. September 2011)

Auch von mir ein herzliches "hallo" in die Runde...
Ich werde den Altersdurchschnitt sicherlich etwas nach oben verschieben, aber es hat einfach ein wenig gedauert, bis mich die "Stollenreifen" dann doch gepackt haben...
Ich frage mich zwar manchmal, ob das die richtige Entscheidung war, mit Mitte Dreißig noch mit so einem "Quatsch" anzufangen, aber ich noch bin ich optimistisch, dass ich noch lernfähig bin  Hab ja auch nicht vor DH, oder Freeride zu machen...
Viele Grüße aus dem Saarland und ich freue mich auf tatkräftige Unterstützung aus dem Forum


----------



## gobo (2. September 2011)

hi mädels

na das mit nem gambler wird nix,s ist da 16,5!
demo wird auch schwer,habe hier einen rahmen in s zum verkauf aber ob dieser passen würde stell ich mal in frage.
ich würde mal bei kona schauen die haben auch spez. rahmen für "kleinere leute" u.a auch freerider.ghost,soweit ich mich erinnern kann,hat auch was für die kleineren damen.
also für ca.2000 euro solltest du aber einiges bekommen,ja ich weiß die köpergrösse aber meine freundin hat auch eins gefunden und von daher.
man sollte sich aber überlegen bei einem geeigneten rad ob man eine doppelbrücken gabel verbaut oder nicht weil die front dann auch höher kommt!wenn du was für den park suchst würde ich einen freerider nehmen so um die 180mm v/h,das reicht allemale.

ich hoffe das ich nun hier nicht zerissen werde weil ich einen "junge"bin

mfg


----------



## Gabi.H (4. September 2011)

Ich will mich kurz vorstellen:
ich heiße Gabi, bin 52 J. und seit 5 Jahren aktive MTB- und Rennrad-Fahrerin. Immer schön abwechselnd.
Wir wohnen auf der Schwäbischen Alb und haben hier direkt vor der Haustür die schönsten Routen durch Wald und Gelände oder Langstrecke mit knackigen Steigungen.
Angemeldet hab ich mich hier im Forum, weil mich das leidige und ewige Thema "Sattel" interessiert und ich im entsprechenden Thread stöbern will.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (7. September 2011)

Dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen:
Komme aus dem schönen Sauerland und bin 38 Jahre alt.
1994 hab ich mir von meinem ersten richtigen Lohn nach der Ausbildung mein erstes MTB gekauft (Merida Miami). Das habe ich dann bis April diesen Jahres gefahren, weil ich mich einfach nicht davon trennen konnte. 
Bin eigentlich immer gebikt, aber beruflich und wegen Kids musste ich einige Zeit lang das biken hintenan stellen.
Jetzt laufe und bike ich wieder seit Mai 2010, und merke, das es mir gut tut.
Hauptsächlich fahre ich Touren, allerdings auch schon mal mit Singletrailanteil.
Derzeit fahre ich ein Stevens S4, welches meinen Ansprüchen vollends genügt.
Hoffe, hier einige gute Tips und vielleicht auch mal Mitfahrer zu finden.

Ach ja, Winterberg ist zwanzig Autominuten entfernt, aber ich hab mich noch nicht dort in den Bikepark getraut, obwohl ichs gern mal ausprobieren würde.

LG


----------



## Rubinstein5 (7. September 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> S auf jeden Fall bzw. kommt dann auch auf deine Schrittlänge an. Hier gibts einige Threads für kleine Mädels (gehör ich auch zu ).
> Bin 1,63, Schrittlänge 73cm mein ich gerade ausm Kopf... Fahre S, Transition Syren.
> 
> Willst nen neues oder kanns auch nen gebrauchtes sein?
> ...



Hi Melle
kannst du mir den Link zu den "kleinen Mädels" mal weiterleiten?
Merci 
R5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suro (7. September 2011)

Hallo dumbledoore,

Winterberg ist vom LDK-Land ca. 70 min entfernt und wollte da auch mal hin. Jetzt warte ich nur noch aufs Navi (bestellt) und seit letzter Woche gibst nun auch nen Radträger fürs Auto. 
Wollte die Gegend sowieso mal erkunden, 
da wir dort immer zum Wintersport sind (Alt-Astenberg - Kahler Asten). Im Sauerland sind wir auch öfters mal, bisher allerdings nicht zum radeln, da ich ja auch erst vor kurzem wieder eingestiegen bin. Von Bekannten ist die Siegquelle/Rothaarsteig nicht weit. 
Grüsse Sane


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (7. September 2011)

Hey Sane,
fahre eher Touren, würd ja auch gern mal Bikepark fahren, weiss aber nicht, ob mein S4 das aushält, und ist ja auch immer ne Kostenfrage im Bikepark. 
Aber ausprobieren würd ichs doch schon mal gern


----------



## suro (7. September 2011)

Dumbledoore, also Bikepark bräucht ich net unbedingt. Würds zwar mal mitmachen (echt, das kostet was?!?!- benutzt man da Lifte???), aber liebe eher Touren, Wurzelpfade, Trails, Uphill und alles was sonst noch so im Wald vorkommt. 

Ist das wie mit den Snowboardparks????  Na dann Cheers.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (7. September 2011)

Dann könnten wir ja mal nen Ründchen fahren, so eine von der 
http://bike-arena.de
Allerdings kann ich nicht guiden, da ich mich hier im Schmallenberger Sauerland auskenne, und nicht so gut in Winterberg.


----------



## scylla (7. September 2011)

suro schrieb:


> (echt, das kostet was?!?!- benutzt man da Lifte???)



ist die Frage ernst gemeint?
Das ist doch der Witz an der Geschichte!

http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/de/preise-verleih/liftpreise.php

Nach Winterberg könnt ihr euch übrigens ruhig mal mit nicht ganz so langhubigen Rädern wagen! Da sieht man immer wieder mal CC-Bikes rumfahren  
Den Downhill solltet ihr damit vielleicht nicht runter donnern (die Betonung liegt auf donnern... in etwas gemäßigterem Tempo und mit Umfahrung der Sprünge wäre der mit einem CC-Hardtail immer noch kein Ding), aber z.B. auf dem Freecross oder dem Conti Track könnt ihr damit viel Spaß haben!
Wenn ihr nur mal schnuppern wollt, und nicht gleich den ganzen Tag fahren, könnt ihr euch ja z.B. eine 10-Fahrten Karte teilen. Einzelfahrten gibt's ja sogar auch.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (7. September 2011)

Reizen würd es mich schon. Es gibt ja auch leichte bis mittlere Strecken. Wenn da nur der Lift nicht wäre. Wisst Ihr eigentlich, warum ich kein Ski fahre???
Weil ich es mal probiert habe, und ständig aus dem Lift gefallen bin.
Aber vielleicht ist es ja echt nicht schwer. 
Ich würd mir aber wahrscheinlich vor Ort ein Bike leihen, Protektoren und Helm hab ich ja auch nicht (Fahrradhelm schon, aber kein Fullface)

Eigentlich ist es für mich als Biker schon eine Schande, so nah am Bikepark zu wohnen, und noch nie dort gewesen zu sein, oder?


----------



## suro (7. September 2011)

Hey, die Frage war voll ernst gemeint. Ich kenne sowas für Räder echt nicht und bin zunächst Mal absoluter Neuling (nach vielen Jahren Wiedereinsteiger)!  

Ich benutze noch nicht mal Snowboardparks, da ich immer froh bin, das die Leute, die da rein wollen, den auch benutzen (und mich auf den steilen schwarzen Pisten in Ruhe lassen)! 
Wobei ich aber ansonsten Lifte beim Boarden schon kenne und benutze und weiss das die was kosten. (nur im Winterurlaub natürlich-z.B. Sölden).

Dann hab ich auch absolut kein Downhillrad (+ kein Downhillhelm mit Kinnschutz, keine Downhill-Protektoren u.s.w. wobei ich schon Protektoren fürn Wintersport hab, aber beim Radeln eigentlich nicht anziehen will) und da bräuchte ich ja dann vermutlich sowieso nicht rein in son Park, oder doch?   

Und Anstehen am Lift geht ja eigentlich mal gar nicht.


----------



## scylla (7. September 2011)

Keine Sorge, einen Schlepplift gibt es dort zwar auch, aber das ist nur ein ganz kleiner beim Conti Track.
Ich mag Schlepplifte auch nicht besonders gerne, aber der ist echt kein Thema! Da steht ein freundlicher Bediensteter unten, der einem den Anker hinter die Sattelstütze klemme, und der Weg, auf dem man hochgezogen ist, ist immer sehr gut hergerichtet und auch nicht besonders steil. Man muss sich eigentlich nur aufs Rad setzen und möglichst die Bremse nicht anfassen 

Wenn du partout keinen Schlepplift fahren magst lässt du den Conti Track einfach weg (oder fährst schnell selbst hoch auf dem Asphalt Weg nebenan... da kann man selbst ein Demo hochtreten, wenn's nötig ist). Auf der anderen Seite bei den "längeren" Strecken (DH, Freecross, Northshore) gibt's einen Sessellift. Die Räder werden mit dem Sattel in Haken gehängt, die jeweils zwischen den Sesseln "fahren". Wenn du dein Rad da nicht selbst eingehängt bekommst während der Haken vorbei fährt gibt's auch hier einen freundlichen Herrn, den du bitten kannst, das zu tun. Manchmal muss man als Frau schon fast darum betteln, sein Rad selbst einhängen zu dürfen, weil er sich sofort auf einen stürzt und das Rad übernehmen will 
Oben wird das Rad dann auch wieder für dich ausgehängt und dir übergeben.
Ist also gar nicht schlimm! Nur Mut 

Wegen Anstehen am Lift: einfach unter der Woche hin gehen! Oder wenn das nicht möglich ist so früh wie möglich... so zwischen 10 und 11 ist's meistens sehr erträglich mit der Wartezeit.

Protektoren und sogar DH-Räder könnt ihr euch ausleihen (Perso nicht vergessen). Kostet allerdings Leihgebühr. In Winterberg gibt es allerdings nur Helmpflicht. Vollvisierhelm und sonstige Protektoren werden nur empfohlen, sind aber nicht Pflicht. Empfehlenswert ist's trotzdem, zumindest Knieprotektoren und falls man keine Protektorenweste tragen mag zumindest einen Rucksack mit voller Trinkblase zum Rückenschutz anzuziehen. Selbts wenn man selbst sehr gemäßigt fahren will weiß man ja nie, ob nicht ein anderer in einen rein brettert *knockonwood*. 
Also: Protektoren ausleihen sinnvoll  Downhillrad macht Spaß, braucht's aber in WiBe definitiv nicht! Man kann auch mit dem Hardtail Spaß haben. Ich bin auch mal einen Tag lang mit dem AM-Fully die DH runtergebrettert, weil ich meinen DHler an einen Kumpel ausgeliehen hatte. Hat keinen Deut weniger Spaß gemacht, ich war nur ein paar sec. langsamer unten


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (7. September 2011)

Ich seh es schon kommen, Suro und ich werden dort zum Lacher der Nation. 
Nur gut, das wir dann nen Fullface aufhaben. Wir werden uns bestimmt am nächsten Tag bei YouTube wiederfinden


----------



## scylla (7. September 2011)

Wer lacht ist höchstens selber ein Lacher der Nation 
Immer dran denken: auch die mega-coolsten Downhiller, die da in der Liftschlange posen und kichern haben mal selbst so angefangen 

Als ich mich bei meiner ersten Schlepplift-Benutzung am Geißkopf mal etwas blamiert habe (man muss da den Anker selbst fangen, was ich Anfangs nicht hinbekommen habe), und von hinten entsprechende Kommentare kamen, bin ich einfach beim nächsten Mal hochfahren nochmal in den Sessellift gestiegen, der oben über dem Schlepplift fährt, und hab mir da die Um- und Rausfaller meiner früheren Spötter angeschaut und heimlich gegrinst... dann war alles wieder im Lot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suro (7. September 2011)

@scylla: thx für die Info. 

Also das ihr mit Rückenprotektoren fahrt, hätte ich ja jetzt nicht gedacht. Die sieht man auf den vielen Bildern hier nicht! Hab ich jedenfalls noch nicht gesehn. Aber da ich selbst beim Boarden oft mit starker Schräglage fahre und immer mit Leuten rechnen muss, die mich nicht einschätzen können und von hinten durch mich durch wollen, hab ich sowieso immer volle Protektion. Also auch Rückenprotektoren.....falls wir mal dazu kommen sollten, könnte ich Dumbledoore mal nen Rückenprotektor mitbringen. Ansonsten hab ich auch noch fürs Inlinern Protektoren.....also eigentlich, wenn ich ehrlich bin, sind mir Protektoren, ausser beim Wintersport, der ja brandgefährlich ist (siehe meine Fotos), nix. 

Also mit den Lift mitm Fahrrad den Berg hochziehen lassen, ist das nicht unsportlich? Auf die Idee bin ich gar nicht gekommen. Ich dachte immer ihr fahrt alle den Berg auch rauf.....


----------



## scylla (7. September 2011)

Berg hoch ziehen lassen ist auch mal eine nette Abwechslung 
Besonders mit dem fetten Gerät... mein DHler wiegt 20 kg und wippt wie nix gutes, wenn man versucht damit zu pedalieren. Mal ganz davon zu schweigen dass ich die Sattelstütze nicht mal auf vollen Auszug bekomme.

Selber hoch fahren mache ich oft genug, da schadet 4-5 Mal im Jahr einen Tag lang Lift benutzen nix. Außerdem... wenn du einen Tag lang mit kaum Pausen Bikeparkstrecken runter heizt ist das sehr sportlich, das kannst du mir glauben. Eine der wenigen Gelegenheiten, bei denen ich teils noch Muskelkater bekomme


----------



## suro (7. September 2011)

20 kg.....autsch! 

JaNe, da haste Recht, da schadet paar mal ziehen wohl eher nicht. 

Tolle Bilder hast Du von Deiner Bergtour! Aber Hallo. 
Wollen wir in Zukunft auch mal machen, so ein bisschen in den Bergen rumfahren. Ein bisschen Höhenluft kann vor der Saison schliesslich nicht schaden.


----------



## Chrige (8. September 2011)

Ach, ich würde mich eigentlich gerne euch anschliessen, da ich auch absolute Bikepark-Neuling wäre und dies auch schon seit einiger Zeit gerne probieren möchte. Nur ist der Anfahrtsweg von mir definitiv zu weit. Wir müssen wohl mal ein Bikepark-Anfänger-Weekend organisieren . Wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Spass, wenn ihr geht.
Gruss aus der Schweiz.


----------



## scylla (8. September 2011)

suro schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder hast Du von Deiner Bergtour! Aber Hallo.
> Wollen wir in Zukunft auch mal machen, so ein bisschen in den Bergen rumfahren. Ein bisschen Höhenluft kann vor der Saison schliesslich nicht schaden.



Danke 
Ist für einen Mittelgebirgs-Flachländer erst mal gar nicht ohne, quasi von null auf dreitausend... ab 2500 müN fängt dann die ersten beiden Tage die Schnappatmung an und man muss öfter mal zwischendurch das Bike schieben, weil die Knie sich gegen 14 Zusatz-Kilos auf dem Rücken sträuben 
Aber wenn du Wintersport-technisch öfter mal in den Regionen unterwegs bist, hast du sicher keine Probleme mit sowas


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. September 2011)

Ich will ja nicht stören...   ...aber macht doch einfach zu dem Thema einen neuen Thread auf! Wir haben Platz genug auf dem Server.


----------



## scylla (8. September 2011)

gibt's doch quasi schon
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=542224

(Ok, jetzt ist wirklich Schluss mit dem Spam )


----------



## Melman1968 (14. September 2011)

Hallo Mädels!
Da sich schon länger keiner mehr vorgestellt hat, werde ich das jetzt mal angehen.
Ich bin Silke, 43 Jahre, verheiratet, 3Kids...
Eigentlich laufe ich und mache Ju-Jutsu. Aber mein Mann ist viel mit dem Bike unterwegs und als ich mir seins geschnappt habe um "mal `ne Runde" zu fahren hat`s richtig Spaß gemacht. Und jetzt versuche ich es halt.
Ich bin echt beeindruckt wie viele Mädels biken und das auch noch ziemlich gut. Hier im Münsterland sind doch eher die Touren- und Hollandräder angesagt und ich bekomme beim Lesen schon fast Komplexe...
Bis dann vielleicht einmal in Willingen, der Haard oder....
Gruß Silke


----------



## A.E.M. (15. September 2011)

Hallöchen ihr Bikerladies ,

ich bin auch sehr neu hier und möchte mich jetzt mal vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Amelie [alias Ami] und ich bin 21 Jahre alt. Zum Biken bin ich über mein Pferd gekommen. Als junges Mädchen muss man einfach Fotos von seinem Pferd machen und naja bei reinen Pferdebildern ist es nicht geblieben... Nachdem mich also nach dem Pferdevirus auch noch der Fotografenvirus gepackt hat, kam ich über die Fotografie immer öfter mal mit auf die Downhillstrecke um Fotos von meinem Freund und von meinem Bruder zu machen und dann irgendwann wollte ich auch endlich mal fahren^^. NUR als Extremindividualistin fahre ich natürlich nicht auf zwei Rädern den Berg runter, sondern lieber auf einem  und jetzt hat mich zusätzlich auch noch der Muni[Mountainunicycle]virus gepackt. Ich fahre jetzt seit September 2009 Muni und war diesen Sommer in meinem ersten Bikeurlaub in Portes du Soleil . 

 Ich bin eine nette, kecke, aufgeschlosse, kleine aber auch selbstbewusst EinradLady die hofft hier im Forum gleichgesinnte Extremsportlerinnen zu finden!

Also Greetings Ami


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (15. September 2011)

wie fährt man denn mit dem Einrad den Berg runter. Kommst du da mit Treten noch mit?


----------



## norcogirl (15. September 2011)

Ohhhh wie cool, endlich mal ne Frau mit Einrad im Bikepark! bin früher auch viel Einrad gefahren und träum schon lang davon auch mal ne Bikestrecke runterzufahren, hab mich aber mangels Bremse und vernünftigem Reifen am Einrad noch nie getraut...


----------



## A.E.M. (16. September 2011)

Naja^^ treten...treten...treten  Irgendwie gehts immer und wenns doch zu schnell wird kann mann ja auch zurücktreten, oder mit der Bremse bremsen


----------



## vivi. (21. September 2011)

Huhu.. 

bin eher stille Mitleserin und dachte mir aber, dass ich doch auch einmal Hallo zu euch sage.. Bin Vivi, wohne in Koblenz aber habe mein Herz im Harz.. Hauptsächlich Freude am Bikepark (Anfängerin), eine Tour kann es aber ab und an durchaus doch einmal sein.. ich bin hochmotiviert dazu zu lernen und freue mich auf nette Kontakte, die zwei X Chromosome haben


----------



## Libelle27 (29. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier, fahre ein Bergamont Fully und würde mich freuen ein paar Bikerinnen im Umkreis Freiburg für ein paar nette Single trail Fahrten zu finden, die auch gerne mal etwas schneller den Berg runter fahren 
Viele Grüße,
Kristin


----------



## tinyflow (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche Leute aus Freiburg die mir bisschen die Trails zeigen. Vom Borderlinetrail weiß ich jetzt schon, was gibts sonst noch...?
Noch wohne ich nicht in der Stadt, weil es so schwierig jetzt ne Wohnung zu finden. Freiburg ist überschwemmt von Wohnungssuchenden... Also, falls jemand was von einer freien Wohnung weiß, bitte melden!

Lieben Gruß
Tiny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Minorra (5. Oktober 2011)

Hey hey,

So neu bin ich zwar nicht mehr, aber weil viele hier Leute der Umgebung suchen, probier ich das auch mal 

Ich suche Radler aus (südwestlicher Umgebung von) Potsdam.  Gibt es da wen der Lust hat, mit mir ab und an gemächlich zu trainieren? 
Wäre natürlich toll, wenn sich jemand finden würde.

Liebe Grüße,
Minorra


----------



## BikeTrulla (6. Oktober 2011)

Juhu, Ich bin mal wieder hier...
War kurzzeitig gelöscht, doch nun bin ich wieder hier...
Was gibt es über mich zu sagen? Bin 30 Jahre jung  Bin noch recht neu in der Bikeszene, doch gehöre ich zu der BergAb-Fraktion  Hoch ist mir der Lift am Liebsten *grins*, ach ja zu finden im Raum Hannover.
Lg Jess


----------



## bicirella (13. Oktober 2011)

Hey Mädels. 
Auch ich bin neu! 
Ich bin 23 Jahre alt und habe erst vor kurzem das Biken für mich entdeckt. 
Ich habe bei einer Bekannten mal des Rad genommen und mich auf den Weg in den Wald gemacht und war begeistert  

Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach der richigen Ausrüstung und dem richtigen Bike, also wenn ihr Tipps habt, immer her damit 

LG 
BICI


----------



## VeloWoman (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallöle, 

jetzt muss ich mich doch auch mal bei den Mädels "anmelden" 

Seit 2 Monaten hier im Forum und aufm Rad aktiv..naja, davor bin ich doch eher chillig gefahren und war der Überzeugung das ich bei meinen Bikejöring Rennen, welche nur 5-7km lang sind, kein warmfahren brauche.

Ich wurde eines Besseren belehrt.

Und das Beste daran ist..ich finde ja die Touren ab 50km erst so richtig geil 

Bin aus Berlin und 30 Jahre alt. Will im nächsten Jahr mal nen bissel bei den Rennen mitmischen..denn mein Ehrgeiz/Spass  an der Sache wurde geweckt.

Momentan fahre ich ELKE, das is mein Simplon Zion Hardtail.

Noch Fragen..dann fragen 

Gruß Alexandra


----------



## bicirella (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin auch früher im Winterurlaub andauernd aus dem Schlepplift geflogen.. es war die reinste Demütigung für mich (ok war noch klein aber trotzdem) als alle andern dann an mit vorbei sind und ich im Weg lag  Seitdem gehe ich große Bögen um Schlepplifte *trauma*


----------



## Fay2011 (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch neu hier....stell mich mal kurz vor.
Habe mir jetzt endlich den Taum erfüllt und ein MTB zugelegt.Ich bin 40 ( wie mir scheint doch nicht die älteste  ) habe drei Kinder und bin Single.


----------



## MelleD (21. Oktober 2011)

bicirella schrieb:


> Ich bin auch früher im Winterurlaub andauernd aus dem Schlepplift geflogen.. es war die reinste Demütigung für mich (ok war noch klein aber trotzdem) als alle andern dann an mit vorbei sind und ich im Weg lag  Seitdem gehe ich große Bögen um Schlepplifte *trauma*


 
Oh Hilfe, Schlepplifte *graus*
Auch nen Trauma mit erlebt:
Snowboarden auf der Zugspitze, das schleppen alles gut geklappt, dann wollte ich raus und merke, meine Hosenträger haben sich verhädert...
Mit voller Panik versuchte ich irgendwie da rauszukommen, werde schon vom Lift weitergezogen (liegend selbstverständlich)...
Zu aller Peinlichkeit musste dann noch der Lift angehalten werden, weil ich sonst mit an dem Drehteil oben wieder runtergefahren wäre 
Hört sich alles total lustig an, in der Situation war ich fertig mit den Nerven, mein jetziger Ex-Freund lachte sich total schlapp, alle anderen drumherum kamen zu mir gelaufen und haben gefragt, ob alles ok ist...

Schrecklich, träum ich jetzt noch nachts von


----------



## P-I-N-G-U (21. Oktober 2011)

Hey Mädels 
bin noch ganz neu hier und wollte mal "Hallo" sagen. Ein bisschen was zu mir , ich bin Maren ,20 Jahre und komme aus dem Kreis Offenbach. 

Zum Biken bin ich erst vor kurzem durch ein paar Jungs gekommen. 
Alles hat angefangen mit einer Tour auf den Hahnenkamm (Alzenau) und dann Downhill wieder runter. Seit dem hab ich total "Blut geleckt".  Die Jungs fahren auch Dirt , dass musste ich dann natürlich auch gleich ausprobieren und es macht einfach nur FUN  

LG Maren


----------



## SummersGone (23. Oktober 2011)

Morgen, 

ich heiß Melanie, bin 20 Jahre alt und komm aus dem Sauerland  
Biken tu ich so gesehen seit ich so 14 Jahre alt bin. Irgendwann bin ich einfach mal vom normalen Weg abgebogen und hab gemerkt "Uh, das macht Spass =D" 

Durch meinen jetzt Ex-Freund kam ich leider die letzten 2 Jahre nicht mehr wirklich oft aufs Rad, aber das auch ne andere Geschichte. 

Ja, bis vor kurzem fuhr ich noch mein Rad was ich mit 8, 9 Jahren bekommen hab mit Starrgabel. Und ich mus sagen, es hat immer gehalten, egal was ich gemacht hab  Vor paar Tagen hats aber den Geist aufgegeben  Nu, n neues hab ich schon und trotzdem steht das alte noch im Keller. Bring es nicht über mich es weg zu schmeißen.

Gut, bevor das jetzt eine unendliche Geschichte wird hör ich mal lieber auf =) 

Wäre ja schön wenn man hier auf Leute aus der Umgebung trifft und man sich zum biken oder zusammen nach Winterberg fahren treffen kann^^

Schönen Tag noch, 
Mela


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (24. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen Melanie,

wohne auch im Sauerland, und bike hier so rum.
Kennst Du Dich in Winterberg aus? Dann könnte man sich ja tatsächlich mal da zum biken treffen. Allerdings nur, wenn du lust hast, mit jemandem zu biken, die schon fast doppelt so alt ist wie du...
Und wird wahrscheinlich erst nächstes Jahr was, weil ja jetzt der Winter vor der Tür steht...

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SummersGone (24. Oktober 2011)

Huhuu, 

klar hab ich Lust 
War leider noch nie in Winterberg  Als Schüler hat mir das Geld gefehlt und jetzt in der Ausbildung hätte ich mal dahin fahren können aber es fährt sonst niemand aus meinem Freundeskreis auch nur ansatzweise nen bissl Rad   Und so ganz allein dahin möcht ich auch nicht^^

Aber das würd sich ja dann nächstes Jahr mal anbieten  Wobei ich auch überlege am 31.10. noch dahoch zu düsen  

Darf man fragen wo du "genau" wohnst?


----------



## die_lady (24. Oktober 2011)

Hab zwar schon in dem "Stell-dich-vor" Bereich geschrieben, aber dachte, als Dame mich auch hier zu verewigen. 

Ich hab noch kein eigenes MTB, bin also noch ein Neuling in dem Bereich, hab mir aber von meinem Freund eines seiner Räder schon öfters geliehen. Wohnhaft bin ich derzeit im Harz, fast 30 uuuuund ich wurde Claudia getauft. 

Bis denne


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich wohne nicht weit von Winterberg (ca. 20 Autominuten), war aber noch nie im Bikepark. Fahre eher Touren. Son bisschen fehlt mir die Traute, da so runterzudüsen.
Ja, und wenn man sich das Equipment halt leihen muss, dann ist so ein Besuch im Bikepark ja auch nicht so günstig.
Brauche einfach jemanden mit Erfahrung und Geduld (gibts hier im LO sicherlich), die mir alles gaaaaaaaaaaaanz genau zeigt, und erklärt.
Inkl. Liftbenutzung, denn da fall ich sicher als allererstes raus. 
Wie gesagt, fahre ansonsten viel Touren, leider auch hoher Anteil an Forstautobahnen, düse aber auch gern mal durch Geplänte, wie man hier im Sauerland so schön sagt.


----------



## tangelo (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

über den Winterpokal bin ich nun auch hier gelandet. Im Rad-forum bin ich seit Jahren unter Rennrädle bekannt und darin sehr aktiv.

Im Winterpokal gehöre ich zum Team der Eiszäpfle. 5 Ladies werden Punkte sammeln.

Ansonsten fahre ich gerne Rad. Am meisten durch die Fahrt zur Arbeit oder Radreisen (zuletzt in Kanada). Dieses Jahr habe ich einen persönlichen Rekord von über 5000km erreicht, worüber ich mich sehr freue.
Mein MTB kommt eher selten zum Einsatz.

Tschüß Tangelo


----------



## Cookiebox (27. Oktober 2011)

Hallöchen!
Dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen! Heiße Kyra und bin 23 Jahre alt. Habe dieses Jahr erst mit dem Biken angefangen. Bin über meinen Vater ans Mountainbiken gekommen. Der fährt schon etwa seit 10 Jahren. Ich komme aus dem Weserbergland!


----------



## Skaninchen (28. Oktober 2011)

hey ho (habe ich jetzt schnell mal aus dem anderen Vorstellungsthread kopiert^^):

bin auch neu dabei und wollte mich kurz vorstellen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich bin die Kathrin aus Bamberg, 25 Jahre alt. Bis vor 3 jahren bin ich regelmäßig  Rennrad gefahren (so ca 300km die Woche) iwann habe ich, ich weiß nicht  durch Umzug usw, aufgehört und geh aber rund 50 km die Woche joggen.
Tja und nu ist es passiert, ich habe Freunden zugesagt im Mai mit ihnen  durch Ireland (MTB) zu radeln. MTB habe ich so ziemlich noch null  Erfahrung und dachte mir so ein paar Tips durch Fachmenschen sind  bestimmt nicht schlecht-daher die Anmeldung hier^^
Habe die Woche mein Tourenrad (MTB-Rahmen, tourenmäßig aufgebaut)  ausgepackt und bin erst zum Einstieg 40 km gerollt musste feststellen:
-Grundlagenausdauer geht schon
-aaaaaaber dann auf ner Schotterpiste den Berg rauf, da muss ich auf jedenfall noch "etwas" trainieren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So das WE steht nu für mich an, morgen erst mal breitere Reifen auf mein  Rad die Altenburg erklimmen und ne naja eine für MTB Verhältnisse  gemäßigte Strecke runter...tja und am Sonntag ne längere Tour mit  Berg-Wochenende will ausgenutzt werden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Derzeit habe ich noch weniger Fragen, da ich erst mal für mich austeste  wie das alles zu funzt, aber in Zukunft werde ich euch bestimmt mit  Fragen bomadieren (da mein rad wohl noch etwas für Ireland gepimpt  werden muss^^).

Sollte wer aus der Umgebung kommen und iwann Lust haben mit einen Noob ne runde zu radeln, meldet euch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Liebe Grüße,
Kathrin


----------



## 4Cross_Lady (2. November 2011)

Hallöchen:*
Ich bin die Sally (Selina) und fahre seit einigen Monaten 4cross.
Ich habe nach 2 Wochen angefangen Rennen mitzufahren & bin dort Recht erfolgreich gewesen. (Süddeutscher 4cross Cup 2011). Ich wohne in der Nähe von Stuttgart.
Falls jemand mal gute Bikeparks in der Nähe von Stuttgart wissen will, kann sich bei mir melden. (Falls jemand mein geschwafel interessiert D
Ride on! <3


----------



## Tabbi (2. November 2011)

Ich bin die Tabea. Bin kürzlich aus Düsseldorf nach Hattingen gezogen.
Aus kuriosen Umständen (lach) hab ich nun seit gut 4 Wochen ein MTB. Mit 41 dachte ich Oh Gott, aber es macht wirklich Freude.
 Ich bin weder gut beim rauf noch runterfahren aber lerne fleissig. Ein heftiger Sturz hat mir für die nächste Zeit Respekt gelehrt. 
Mit den Jungs fahren ist ganz schön hart und müssen sie doch immer auf mich warten.

Angedacht (der Grund des MTBs) war zu zweit ein Alpen-X zu machen in 2013. 
Darauf arbeite ich nun alleine hin.

Vielleicht findet sich ja mal jemand in der Nähe, der nicht so derb schnell wie die Männer unterwegs ist (aber auch das macht mir Spass ;-) )


----------



## henrietta (4. November 2011)

hey hauserfan, 

viel zeit läßt du uns ja nicht zum melden  und wo war Deine frage?

neugierige grüße
henrietta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merida-Lady (4. November 2011)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen. Ich bin 25 Jahre alt und studiere noch. 
Fahrradfahren tu ich eigentlich schon länger nur Mountainbike fahren erst seit 2 Jahre. Hauptsächlich bin ich mit meiner Hündin unterwegs durch die Weinberge oder Burgentouren durch den Pfälzer Wald. 
Touren bis zu 30km kann meine Hündin mitlaufen. Es macht uns sehr viel Spaß. 
Ich fahre aber auch gelegentlich mal alleine wenn es die Zeit zulässt. 

Jetzt habe ich seit 3 Tagen ein neues Bike (Merida One five O 3000-D, gebraucht 5 Monate alt), da das alte (5 Jahre altes Hardtail) einfach nicht mehr gängig war und die Ersatzteile den Wert des Fahrrades überschritten hätten. 
Das erste mal ein hochwertiges Fully und ich bin echt Neuling. Würde mich über Tips zur Pflege und Wartung freuen, da ich lange Freude haben will. 

Liebe Grüße,
Lisa


----------



## Mausoline (4. November 2011)

Hallo Lisa,

ich hatte im Sommer ein Merida One Twenty Carbon 1 Woche zum Testen (u.a. in der Pfalz) und ich war richtig begeistert, leider wars viel zu hoch, nix für meine Schrittlänge.
Viel Spaß mit deinem Merida und in welcher Gegend der Pfalz fährst du denn??? Hier hats einige Pfalzliebhaber


----------



## Merida-Lady (4. November 2011)

Komme aus Landau i.d. Pfalz....


----------



## MissQuax (4. November 2011)

@ hauserfan

Wir freuen uns ja hier über jede neue Frau, die biken möchte oder es schon tut, aber erst machst du ein Posting, in dem du eigentlich gar keine Frage stellst, aber nur wenig mehr als eine Stunde später "reklamierst", daß sich niemand gemeldet hat und du jetzt woanders suchst.

Dann erzählst du was von einem "Mountainbike-Club" und fragst ohne weitere Details nach einem Anfängerbike (woher sollen wir wissen, was du schon fährst, wie groß du bist/was für eine Schrittlänge du hast, was du wiegst, wie es mit deinem Budget steht?) und wieder nur eine knappe Stunde später kommt ein Link von dir zur "Zeit online"  Was haben die mit MTBs zu tun (ich habe auf der Page auch mit der Suchfunktion nix gescheites gefunden zu diesem Thema) 

Also irgendwie blicke ich bei dir nicht ganz durch ...

Vielleicht solltest du konkrete Fragen stellen, wenn du Hilfe brauchst und den Leuten hier auch eine Weile Zeit lassen, zu antworten - nicht jede/r hängt den ganzen Tag am PC und wartet nur darauf, beratend tätig zu werden.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. November 2011)

Troll


----------



## fighter25 (14. November 2011)

Hi Ladies, wollte mich etwas verspätet auch mal vorstellen 

Bin die Kaddi, 25 Jahre und kürzlich nach Rostock gezogen. Bike eigentlich auch nur so freizeitmäßig, heut komm ich dank der Arbeit nicht mehr so oft dazu... Und mein Freund lässt sich auch nicht überreden, die alte Couchkartoffel. Und meine Kollegen widmen sich am We auch lieber ihrem Kaffeeservice als ein bisschen in die Pedale zu treten, da werd ich mich im Forum mal nach ein paar Kontakten umschauen 

Grüüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scottiegirl (18. November 2011)

Hi, 
ich bin auch neu hier und wühlen mich durch sämtliche Themen dieses Forums, um erst mal Überblick zu bekommen...Seit dem letzten Jahr fahre ich ca. 1x die Woche bei der EDG in Dortmund mit; früher mit Scoot- Hardtail, seit 2 Monaten mit einem Trekfully.Nächste Saison würde ich gerne mal in einem Bikepark im Sauerland etwas Freerideluft schnuppern...

bis denne scottiegirl


----------



## tinatuner (20. November 2011)

Hey Zusammen,

wollte mich nur kurz vorstellen  bin Tina und bin neu hier! 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Kati318 (21. November 2011)

Hallo Mädels, 

ich bin auch neu hier und noch fleißig am biken lernen. Bin nun von Hardtail auf Fully umgestiegen und fange jetzt an die ersten Trails unsicher zu machen.

LG Kati


----------



## appleTINI (21. November 2011)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

nun möchte ich mich auch mal kurz vorstellen wenn ich hier schon rumgeister 
Ich heiße Christin (werde aber von allen Tini genannt ... deshalb auch der Nickname  ), bin 20 Jahre alt und wohne in der Nähe von Chemnitz.
Zum biken bin ich durch meinen Freund gekommen. Ich war auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Ausgleich zum "tristen" Büroalltag und wollte auch etwas für meine Gesundheit tun. Und da man Tanzen leider immer nur zu zweit kann und sich mein Guter noch nicht auf dem Niveau befindet, damit es uns beiden richtig Spaß macht, bin ich nu hier gelandet.
Bis jetzt haben wir zum Einstieg ein paar kleinere Runden gedreht, da ich bis gestern Besitzerin eines von meinem Freund liebevoll genannten "Eisenschweins" war, was geschätzte 20 Kilo wiegt. Deshalb waren wir etwas eingeschränkt was die Touren anging. Doch der Zufall wollte es so, gestern habe ich bei ebay ein super aufgebautes Cube AMS Comp WLS für vergleichsweiße wenig Geld erstanden. Das holen wir nun am Wochenende ab und hoffen noch mal auf etwas schönes Wetter. 

Das wars erst mal kurz über mich. Ich hoffe hier einige interessante Threads zu entdecken!

Liebe Grüße!

appleTINI


----------



## Corinnsche (21. November 2011)

Hey Mädels,

also muss schon sagen ich find es gigantisch das so viele bessere Hälften Downhill, Freeride und Touren fahren. Finds einfach nur cool.

Macht so weiter dann rocken wir diese Männerdomäne :-D

Grüße Corinnsche


----------



## Deleted 228984 (23. November 2011)

.


----------



## Corinnsche (23. November 2011)

Servus Frieri


----------



## bike-fine (23. November 2011)

Hey Mädels, bin auch gaaanz neu hier und habe noch nicht so den richtigen Plan wo hier was abgeht  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aber ich freue mich drauf...

Aber nun zu mir, ich bin 23 Jahre jung. Mein Bike habe ich schon ein paar Jahre im Schuppen stehen, aber erst seit diesem Frühjahr bin ich wild am trainieren, um die Berge im Odenwald zu erklimmen und die Trails wieder runter sausen zu dürfen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Ein paar Ziele zur Trainings-Motivation habe ich mir auch schon gesteckt:


 ich möchte so richtig fit auf dem Bike werden -sowohl Uphill als auch Downhill-  
 ...mal an einem Marathon  starten...

 ...Bike-Urlaube (Schweiz, Schweden, Irland...) und und und



 Viele liebe Grüße an alle im Forum


----------



## lilei (24. November 2011)

halli hallo, dann will ich auch mal hier reirschreiben, denn bin ja auch "neu" zumindest mal hier ^^

habe vor ca. 3monaten angefangen nicht mur mit dem fahrrad zu RADELN sondern auch mal bissle offroad zu fahren...allerdings werde ich mir dafür lieber ein geeigneteres rad kaufen, meins war damals nur mittel zum zweck und hat nicht grade ne mega qualli zum biken, für die stadt und schule hats bislang immer gereicht 

liebe grüße


----------



## appleTINI (24. November 2011)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

wollte mal noch eine Frage los werden ... sind hier auch Ladies aus Sachsen, speziell aus der Region rund um Chemnitz, am Start? 

Würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen, vielleicht kann man sich ja etwas austauschen wo man immer mal so langradelt 

Liebe Grüße

appleTINI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 228984 (24. November 2011)

.


----------



## 4mate (24. November 2011)

Frieri schrieb:


> oder ist auch jemand dabei, die eher ne tour durch den wald fährt?


CC Fahrerinnen?


----------



## appleTINI (24. November 2011)

Hallo Ela,

da ich auch noch am Anfang stehe ist es zurzeit noch mehr durch den Wald fahren  Also du bist hier nicht allein.
Aber irgendwann hoffe ich, dass es auch mal durch n Bike-Park geht oder so, aber bis dahin ist es noch ein weiter weg ... 

LG


----------



## Deleted 228984 (24. November 2011)

.


----------



## scylla (24. November 2011)

Downhill, also im Sinne von Bikepark... wenige Mal im Jahr...
ansonsten fahr ich auch nur durch den Wald. Vor Wurzeln und co. hab ich dabei so viel Angst, dass es oft kaum mehr als Schrittgeschwindigkeit wird . Was ich damit sagen will: es gibt auch andere "Lösungen" als Geschwindigkeit, um beim Biken Spaß zu haben. Statt Absteigen und Schieben -> Bremsen und Balancieren 

@bike-fine
welche Ecke vom Odenwald denn genau?
Ich treib mich meistens an der nördlichen Bergstraße (Meli, Frankenstein) rum


----------



## Votec Tox (24. November 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ...... Vor Wurzeln und co. hab ich dabei so viel Angst....



Nun untertreib' mal nicht   mir dünkt Du bist bald eine Bikebergsteigerin...  Viel Spaß im Urlaub!

Und an all die anderen hier im Thread:
Herzlich willkommen im Forum und viel Freude beim bergauf- und Bergabfahren!


----------



## Deleted 228984 (24. November 2011)

.


----------



## bike-fine (24. November 2011)

@ scylla: Michelstadt/Erbach, also nicht ganz deine Ecke


----------



## Chrige (25. November 2011)

Ich glaube hier tummeln sich viele "durch-den-Wald-fahrer". Und ich behaupte mal, dass niemand am Anfang einfach über alle Steine und Wurzeln ohne Gedanken gefahren ist. Aber einfach üben, üben, üben... Im Frühling, als ich das erste mal in diesem Forum war, war ich auch seeeehr beindruckt über all die Ladies hier. Inzwischen liebe ich Wurzeln und Steine . Im Bikepark war ich noch nie. Fahre lieber auf Trails in den Alpen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergZwergin (26. November 2011)

ich bin in dem Fall bekennenden CC-Fahrerin. Ich habe eigentlich Null Interesse an reinem Downhill oder so. Fahre mit einer Freundin immer kleinere Touren (so um 25km) und die gibt dann bergab schon alls richtig Gas. Ich lass sie dann immer voraus fahren und balanciere mich gemütlich den Berg runter und steige bei Stufen auch mal ab. Also eher meditativ das Ganze.


----------



## Bergzicke1956 (1. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte mich auch mal vorstellen (und den Altersdurchschnitt in diesem Forum steil nach oben treiben): komme eigentlich aus der Rennrad-Ecke, finde aber langsam - vor allem im Herbst und Winter - immer mehr Spaß am MTB-fahren. Würde mich als "CC-Fahrerin" bezeichnen, ich hab erst mit 50 Jahren aufs Rad gefunden und nicht den Schneid, so was wie downhill usw. zu lernen. Steil bergab ist sowieso nicht mein Ding. Fahre aber ziemlich viel, um die 10TKM/Jahr, an Sommersonntagen mit dem Renner sind Touren zwischen 100 und 150 KM Standard.

Mein MTB ist ein schlichtes 500--Hardtail, schon bald 7 Jahre alt, mit dem ich vor allem zur Arbeit fahre, aber auch schon etliche CTF gefahren bin. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir mal was besseres zuzulegen, wenn mir das weiterhin so Spaß macht. Es hat halt seinen Reiz, Wege fahren zu können, die mit dem Renner nicht gehen, und auch nicht ständig gestörte Blechdosenfahrer im Kreuz zu haben.

Schade, dass der Winterpokal schon "zu" ist, aber vielleicht findet sich für den nächsten Winter ein Team, das ein Plätzchen für mich frei hat?

Viele Grüße
von der alten Berg(auf)zicke


----------



## KatRat (16. Dezember 2011)

Salü,

ich bin -wie oben schon geschrieben- neu nach Bern gezogen (genauer Zollikofen) und suche zum einen Anschluß an die Gemeinde und dem Stadtleben in Bern/ Zollikofen, aber natürlich auch Gleichgesinnte zum Biken und draußen unterwegs sein.

Kurz noch zu mir: ich bin aufgrund einer Weiterbildung diese sowie letzte Saison kaum zum fahren gekommen. Aufgrund zweier Stürze und zuviel Phantasie bin ich nicht mehr so kopf- und bedenkenlos wie vielleicht gut wäre.

Ich will wieder biken, -es schaut mich schon ganz traurig an- aber in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.

Würde mich über Rückmeldungen sehr freuen!

Abendliche Grüße in die Runde
KatRat


----------



## Momo01 (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo... 
Dann möchte ich mich auch mal kurz vorstellen... ich bin 37 Jahre und fahre seit ungefähr einem halben Jahr auch etwas anspruchsvollere Strecken... also im Vergleich zu meinen Strecken vorher... (Asphalt, Stadt). Mittlerweile habe ich soviel Spass dran gefunden, das ich es auf jeden Fall ausbauen möchte und auch mit dem Gedanken spiele, nächstes Jahr das eine oder andere Rennen mitzufahren.... Ausserdem spiele ich seit ein paar Jahren aktiv Volleyball.
Ich finde es übrigens auch schade das der WP schon "zu" ist... hätte mich auch gern angeschlossen... denn es zieht doch auch bei schlechtem Wetter immer wenn man ein Team hat und gemeinsam was schafft... grins. Aber vielleicht nächstes Jahr
Viele Grüße Momo


----------



## Katinka87 (19. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Mädelz =)

Möchte mich bei euch auch mal kurz Vorstellen, bin die Kathi 24 Jahre alt und fahre normalerweise Rennrad. Habe mir vor kurzem ein neues Mtb gehölt und möchte mal schaun wie weit ich damit komme =), habe noch keinen Plan wo ich damit hin will . Erstmal ist es eine Abwechslung zum RR, da ich fast in der Eifel wohne, solls natürlich oft in den Wald gehn 
Hoffe ich kann mir hier noch einige Tipps und Anregungen holen 

LG
Katinka87


----------



## agel (21. Dezember 2011)

hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und heiße agel..und ich freu mich hier  nette menschen kennenzulernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaffa (26. Dezember 2011)

ich bin Jaffa und komme aus dem beschaulichen Ostwestfalen.
Mtb-technisch bin ich ziemliche Anfängerin, habe aber einiges an Erfahrung im Radfahren (pendle das ganze Jahr über täglich mindestens 10 km zur Arbeit, wenn ich gut drauf bin, sogar die ganze Strecke, das sind dann 46 km). 

Im März diesen Jahres wurde ich via mountainbikende Freundin mit dem Virus infiziert , sie hat mich zur Teilnahme an einer von einer vom örtlichen Bike-Shop organisierten Mtb-Tour überredet. Technisch sicherlich einfach, aber ich fand es nur genial! Für die nächste Tour hab ich mich sofort wieder angemeldet.



Ich habe einiges an Plan von Technik im Trekkingbike-Bereich und liebe es, an meinem Hauptfahrrad rumzuschrauben und zu verbessern. Mittlerweile hab ich es so wie ich es möchte. Es wurde also ohnehin Zeit für ein neues Projekt.

Und so bin ich seit Ende November stolze Besitzerin eines custom-made MTB-Hardtail mit Rohloff-Dose. Da ich sehr klein bin, habe ich mir den Rahmen maßschweißen lassen. Auf der Straße habe ich es schon fleissig ausprobiert und im Vergleich zum Trekking-Esel geht es ab wie Schmidts Katze ;-). Ein zwei Dinge müssen noch aus optischen und gewichtstechnischen Gründen optimiert werden, aber so bin ich erst mal schwer zufrieden.

Das war es erst mal für das Erste. Ich freue mich auf einen regen Austausch.

Gruß Jaffa


----------



## Lunaticat (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo ich bin Sarah, in zwei Wochen 24 Jahre alt und komme aus Düsseldorf.
Ich bin erst seit ca einem dreiviertel Jahr dabei und auch durch meinen Freund dazu gekommen.
Ich fahre aber auch gerne mal alleine, generell eher Touren.
Ich bin fleißig dran mich weiterzuentwickeln, was Fahrtechnik und Kondition angeht.

Nächstes Jahr gehts schon auf einen Alpencross, aber eher einen klitzekleinen. Und so hab ich im nächsten halben Jahr noch ne Menge vor  (Danach selbstverständlich auch)


----------



## Islana87 (5. Januar 2012)

Hey Mädels! Ich heiße Inken, bin 24 und komme aus Göttingen.
Ich habe durch meinen  Freund, der begeistert Downhill fährt, den Weg in dieses Forum gefunden.
Nachdem ich jetzt mehrere Jahre wenig Biken war (mal die Räder im Fitness-Studio ausgeklammert ), würde ich jetzt gerne wieder einsteigen.

Habt ihr nen paar Tips was sich so für "Wieder-Einsteiger" eignet?


----------



## Zuendy (12. Januar 2012)

hallo ich bin Cindy bin 16 Jahre jung und bin durch meinen Bruder zum Downhill gekommen. 
Ich fahre seit ca. 3 Jahren und seit 2 Jahren nehme ich aktiv an Downhillrennen teil bis jetz mit ziemlich guten erfolgen!
Außerdem fahre ich im Zonenschein Team !


----------



## swe68 (12. Januar 2012)

Willkommen an die Neuen!

@Islana
lies' hier doch erstmal ein bißchen und überlege Dir, wozu du Lust hast. Und dann stehen wir Dir gerne für eine Beratung zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Januar 2012)

bike-fine schrieb:


> @ scylla: Michelstadt/Erbach, also nicht ganz deine Ecke



*@ bike-fine:*
Das ist eher meine Richtung  
also, wenn du mal ein Mädel zum Touren suchst, kannste dich gerne mal per PN bei mir melden. Komme auch aus der Nähe von Michelstadt und bin  meistens auch alleine mit dem Bike unterwegs.
Würde mich freuen... 

Grüsse...


----------



## Cannondale81 (15. Januar 2012)

Huhu, ich bin zwar nicht neu in diesem Forum aber habe den Vorstellungsthread erst jetzt entdeckt. ^^ Hoffe meine Verspätung von etwa 5 Jahren ist nicht all zu schlimm 

Ich bin Lisa, 30 Jahre alt, Dozentin (Fachrichtung Pflegepädagogik) an Krankenpflegeschulen und Altenpflegeseminaren.

Fahre hauptsächlich Strasse, Flachland quer durch Sauerland/NRW

P.S Ich mag keine Umwerfer.... 

LG
Lisa


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (15. Januar 2012)

Hey willkommen Lisa,

wo genau im Sauerland fährst denn Du?
Ich fahr auch im Sauerland.


----------



## Cannondale81 (15. Januar 2012)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Hey willkommen Lisa,
> 
> wo genau im Sauerland fährst denn Du?
> Ich fahr auch im Sauerland.



Hi du,

Ich fahre meist, Richtung Arnsberg, bis nach Dortmund. Oder andersrum Richtung Brilon, früher gern bis Marsberg gefahren. Aber aktuell halte ich in Messinghausen an und kehre um. Hoppecke weckt Erinnerungen, fahre da gern wegen Steigung.  Wenn ich Lust habe übernachte ich dort bei Oma und fahre nächsten Tag zurück. Ansonsten fahre ich am selben Tag.


----------



## PeetyPlatsch (16. Januar 2012)

also...
mein freund und ich nutzen den account zusammen.
bin durch ihn zum mtb gekommen.
bin 22 und z.zt. wenig mit dem rad unterwegs, da mein sohn (6mon) noch nicht mitkommen kann  
mein gebiet is all-mountain und wenn wir als paar unterwegs sind ist unsre leidenschaft downhill.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zanne (17. Januar 2012)

Hallo Mädels,
jetzt hätt ich beinahe vergessen mich vorzustellen. Mein Name ist Zanne und ich bin nicht nur MTB begeistert sondern allgemein Ausdauersport begeistert. Habe schon bei einigen Halbmarathons und Triathlons mitgemacht -- zwar nicht vorne mit dabei, aber immer durchgehalten. Marathon trainiere ich auch, aber nicht für einen Wettbewerb. Verliebt bin ich zur Zeit in mein neues Cube AMS WLS pro. Hat mich ein Monatsgehalt gekostet und wird mich hoffentlich lange begleiten. Mein altes Bike hat der Händler netterweise in zahlung genommen ..... für 90 Euro! 
Mein großer traum ist mal einen Alpencross zu fahren, aber es fehlt mir noch der nötige 'Schub' dafür....
Bis bald, eure
Zanne


----------



## Vaena (23. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich melde mich mal wieder zurück. Endlich endlich endlich ist mein Fahrrad wieder komplett... es stand 4 Monate im Keller und wartete auf seine neue Gabel. Jetzt ist sie dahaaa. Der kleine Zwerg ist jetzt auch alt genug um in seine Fahrradanhänger zu hocken. 
Resultat: Gestern haben wir nach so langer Zeit den ersten Familienausflug von 20km durch Matsch und Wald gemacht. 
Ich kanns noch... wenigstens so ein bischen...


----------



## JennyD. (23. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier .

Ich heiße Jenny bin 19 Jahre alt, und komme aus Hildesheim (bei Hannover). Eigentlich wollte ich mich hier nur anmelden weil ich ein neues Bike suche, aber ich finde dieses Forum sehr interesannt und werde es wohl öfters nutzen. Beim Biken bin ich blutige Anfängerin  leider habe ich im Moment auch nicht das richtige Fahrrad um ein paar Sprünge zu probieren oder mal richtig schön durchs Gelände zu fahren. Ich denke das war es erstmal .


----------



## dieFluse (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
hier gibt es ja einen extra Vorstellungsthread. Den habe ich bisher noch gar nicht gesehen.
Dann schließe ich mich einfach mal an. Ich bin Bea, 26 und komme aus der Nähe von Springe = Deister 
Ich bin Anfängerin und möchte einfach mal testen wie weit ich komme.
Die Tage kommt zu meinem Bulls Zarena (irgendwie ein "Fehlkauf" aber gut für meine kleine Tochter wg Kindersitz bzw als Stadtrad und Konditionsaufbau) noch ein Downhiller dazu.
Irgendwie tu ich mir noch schwer mit der Materie (was ist gut, was nicht, was ist sinnig und was unsinnig) noch schwer - ich hoffe das wird mir hier verziehen!
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Ani (1. Februar 2012)

Hi Bea, das ist ja lustig, ich stand vorhin zufällig nebem dem Verkäufer des Bikes für das du dich interessierst, als ihr telefoniert habt  Ein DH-Bike ist es jetzt nicht direkt, aber es kann auf jeden Fall was, du wirst sicher viel Spass damit haben!
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal in Braunlage, Hahnenklee oder Willingen..


----------



## dieFluse (2. Februar 2012)

Ani schrieb:


> Hi Bea, das ist ja lustig, ich stand vorhin zufällig nebem dem Verkäufer des Bikes für das du dich interessierst, als ihr telefoniert habt  Ein DH-Bike ist es jetzt nicht direkt, aber es kann auf jeden Fall was, du wirst sicher viel Spass damit haben!
> Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal in Braunlage, Hahnenklee oder Willingen..


Hallo, ach dann warst du die Stimme mit dem Bikepark?  Ich glaube die Entscheidung ist schon ganz gut so und ich bin auf nächste Woche gespannt. Man weiß ja nie was kommt und ich freu mich drauf, dass ich erst einmal alles lernen und fahren kann ohne um das Bike und dann auch mich Angst haben zu müssen.
Bis ich das Tempo bei Trails drauf bekomme wird es sowieso noch dauern 
Also wenn du mich irgendwo mal erkennst oder so ansprechen. Ich freu mich immer über Kontakte!
Hahnenklee steht mit Kurs auf jeden Fall bei mir auf der Liste und danach das empfohlene Willingen.


----------



## Mel79 (2. Februar 2012)

Tabbi schrieb:


> Ich bin die Tabea. Bin kürzlich aus Düsseldorf nach Hattingen gezogen.
> Aus kuriosen Umständen (lach) hab ich nun seit gut 4 Wochen ein MTB. Mit 41 dachte ich Oh Gott, aber es macht wirklich Freude.
> Ich bin weder gut beim rauf noch runterfahren aber lerne fleissig. Ein heftiger Sturz hat mir für die nächste Zeit Respekt gelehrt.
> Mit den Jungs fahren ist ganz schön hart und müssen sie doch immer auf mich warten.
> ...


 
Hey, das ist cool...du wohnst schonmal nicht hunderte von Kilometern weg UND wir fahren das gleiche Bike. Das ist ja mal witzig 
Ich bin Melanie, 32, fahre seit einem Jahr MTB und habe mir vor knapp 8 Wochen das Stumpi gekauft 
Vielleicht gehen wir am Wochenende mal biken?! Ich habe zwar auch nette Männertruppen, mit denen ich fahren kann...aber du hast schon recht, es ist anstrengend und man hechelt hinterher. Macht zwar auch Laune, aber ich würde doch gerne mal eine bikende Amazone kennenlernen. Ich hab auch Spaß an so ein wenig Fahrtechnik. Ein bisschen steil und wurzelig darfs mal sein...aber super sicher bin ich da auch noch nicht.
Meld dich doch mal. lg, Mel


----------



## Flat_Jenny (4. Februar 2012)

Hey Mädels,
dann will ich mich auch mal Vorstellen 
also:
Ich heisse Jenny, bin 26 und wohne in Siegen.
Mein Freund und meine Kumpels fahren sei einigen Jahren Freeride und haben mich quasi angefixt. 
Nach einem völlig gescheiterten Bikepark besucht im Jahre 2009 habe ich mich 2010 doch dazu überwunden nochmal mit zu gehen und habe echtes gefallen daran gefunden. Bin letzte Saison mit meinem Cube durch die parks gestürzt und bin jetzt auf ein Rocky Mountain Flatline umgestiegen.

Ich neige zu extrem dummen Stürzen und Blauenflecken in übergröße 

Ach und ich leide unter der Routen bestimmung meiner Jungs da diese immer die hardcore trails in unserem Wäldern wählen und ich mir in die Hose schei...

Lg
Jenny


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Februar 2012)

Willkommen, ja das ist normal, weswegen ich bei mir auf den Zusatz Fallobst verweise.
Und ja, die Buben muss man immer wieder mal neu einnorden. Dann geht es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mel79 (4. Februar 2012)

Flat_Jenny schrieb:


> Blauenflecken in übergröße


 
hey jenny...die kenn ich die Flecken!! Blöd nur im Sommer wenn Rockzeit ist


----------



## zimtstern4 (5. Februar 2012)

Hi, bin auch neu hier.

Heiße Nicole, bin 19 und habe letzten Sommer das Freeriden angefangen
und wollte gleichzeitig auch mal fragen ob jemand aus dem Allgäu hier
angemeldet ist??

Lg Nici


----------



## michaela123 (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte mich hier kurz vorstellen. Mein Name ist Michaela bin 22 Jahre alt und komme aus Bayern. Ich habe ein neues Hobby entdeckt und zwar möchte ich dieses Jahr MBT fahren. Ich hoffe das ich hier gute Tipps von euch bekomme.
Gruß
michaela


----------



## janana103 (20. Februar 2012)

So gehts mir jedes Mal, bevor ich mit anderen fahre. Nach 5 min vergess ichs im Idealfall aber und später sowieso. Und das, obwohl ich bisher fast ausschließlich mit deutlich fitteren und erfahreneren Damen und Herren unterwegs war. 

Will sagen: Eine gute Gruppe gibt dir kein schlechtes Gefühl (oder so ähnlich ;-) )


----------



## miramosh (29. Februar 2012)

Hey,
ich bin schon länger hier angemeldet, habe das forum aber eher selten genutzt, weil ich noch nicht so durchblicke. Jetzt stelle ich mich erstmal vor, ich bin Mira bald 24 Jahre alt und wohne und studiere in Bamberg. Ich fahre seit knapp 3 Jahren DH. Mein bike steht im Keller und wartet sehnsüchtig aufs Wochenende um mal wieder gefordert zu werden. Ich hoffe hier bald anschluss im forum zu finden und besser durch zu blicken, weil für so einige sachen bräuchte ich auch ein paar tipps. Ich habe vor dieses Jahr auch Rennen mit zu fahren, hat da schon jemand erfahrung?? Ich würde ja gerne öfters mit Mädels trainieren, aber hier vor ort hab ich nur meine Jungs... Also bis bald.. Lg mira


----------



## Jasi (4. März 2012)

Hallöchen,
bin auch schon länger angemeldet, hab ich grade gemerkt 
bin übrigens auch aus der Nähe von Bamberg, noch 21 Jahre al und fahre seit ca. 2-3 Jahre MTB. Am liebsten All Mountain, auch ein bisschen in Richtung DH-lieber bergab als bergauf 
Ich fahre ein Red Bull NPL 400 (mit Suntour Epicon)!
Fahre am liebsten in Kemmern oder in der fränkischen Schweiz oder auch mal am Michelsberg! Wo fährst du so, mira?
Schön, dass es hier so viele Mädels gibt, habe hier in meiner Gegend erst ein, zweimal weibliche Personen auf dem MTB gesehn 
Grüßle Jasi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampa (5. März 2012)

Hi

hab gestern auf dem Nidda Radweg ne "Bruchpilotin" getroffen, die mich pronto auf diese Seite aufmerksam gemacht hat.

Ich bin 39 Lenze und seit 1 Jahr im MTK unterwegs. Im Winter mit dem Crosser im Sommer mit dem RR und MTB.

Grüße
Kampa


----------



## MissQuax (5. März 2012)

Kampa schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> hab gestern auf dem Nidda Radweg ne "Bruchpilotin" getroffen, die mich pronto auf diese Seite aufmerksam gemacht hat.
> 
> ...



Hi Kampa,

herzlich willkommen! Schön, daß du so schnell "den Weg" ins Forum gefunden hast!   Es sind hier - bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen - lauter nette Mädels unterwegs!

Würde mich freuen, wenn du dich bei Gelegenheit mal einer kleinen Tour (Feldberg/Altkönig/Winterstein oder wo auch immer) anschließen würdest.

Bis hoffentlich bald,
MissQuax


----------



## blutbuche (5. März 2012)

ich bin eine der weniger netten  ..


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. März 2012)

Willkommen Kampa,

ich verfahre mich auch ab und zu (allerdings mit ein paar Jungs) in der südlichen Wetterau und auf dem Feldi.
Aktuell haben Speedskater und ich geplant, am Samstag den Feldi hochzustrampeln und dann ein wenig bergab schraddeln, trockenes Wetter vorausgesetzt. Also wenn Interesse besteht, nur zu.

Und Missi war also als Bruchpilotin unterwegs?! Ei, ei du machst aber auch Sachen!


----------



## Kampa (5. März 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Hi Kampa,
> 
> herzlich willkommen! Schön, daß du so schnell "den Weg" ins Forum gefunden hast!   Es sind hier - bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen - lauter nette Mädels unterwegs!
> 
> ...


 
Danke für den Hinweis auf das Forum.
Bin schon ein bisschen am Wühlen hier und komme gerne mal mit Euch mit, wenns passt. Allerdings leide ich häufig unter akuter Planungsnot, was bedeutet, dass ich mir meine Zeit irgendwie "klauen" muss und daher meist spontan und allein unterwegs bin.


----------



## Kampa (5. März 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Willkommen Kampa,
> 
> ich verfahre mich auch ab und zu (allerdings mit ein paar Jungs) in der südlichen Wetterau und auf dem Feldi.
> Aktuell haben Speedskater und ich geplant, am Samstag den Feldi hochzustrampeln und dann ein wenig bergab schraddeln, trockenes Wetter vorausgesetzt. Also wenn Interesse besteht, nur zu.
> ...


 
Danke, am Sa bin ich doch tatsächlich schon verabredet (hat ein Jahr Planung gekostet ) Entweder mit dem Crosser oder die erste RR Ausfahrt diesen Jahres in den Rheingau - ein paar Schoppen verhaften und dann Fahrtüchtigkeit prüfen, ob die Hessische Landesbahn helfen muss oder nicht


----------



## Kampa (5. März 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ich bin eine der weniger netten  ..


 

Gut zu wissen


----------



## blutbuche (5. März 2012)

....obwohl - kommt immer drauf an , wer was will ... greez , k.


----------



## DHDiana (7. März 2012)

hellllooooo soo bin schon seit letztem Jahr hier angemeldet, hab aber mein Passwort verdaddelt.. so.
ich bin 28 jahre alt und komme aus nürnberg und bin bei jeder dh und fr session dabei... seit einem Jahr bin ich nun mehr oder weniger am Start und habe schon ein paar schicke bikeparks oder einfach die heimische pampa durchstreift.- nun leider muss man sagen, dass ich das unglück anziehe (das ist aber schon seit 28 jahren so) deswegen leider schon handgelenk gebrochen und schwere schulterprellung hinter mir.. aber da stehste auf und fährst weiter vll. treffe ich hier ein paar mädels aus nbg und umgebung.. habe dieses jahr als geburtstagsgeschenk die anmeldung zur scott gang battle bekommen (bin die strecke letztes jahr ohne anmeldung gefahren) vll gibts ja noch gleichgesinnte rookies- die auch dabei sind... ich freu mich... und schüssiiii


----------



## rm7lover (8. März 2012)

Coole sache, willkommen hier und viel spaß beim gang battle! bin dort auch schon dabei seit es gegründet wurde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (9. März 2012)

..du brichst dir das handgelenk , stehts auf un d fährts weiter .. hut ab  !!


----------



## kid77 (11. März 2012)

Hallo Mädels,

nachdem ich die letzten beiden Tage intensiv in diesem Forum gestöbert habe und der Frühling nun endlich an die Tür klopft, steigt meine Vorfreude auf die Bikesaison und ich wollte mich hier auch mal vorstellen.

Ich bin 34 und wohnen im Norden Berlins. In wenigen Minuten bin ich von hier aus in bikefreundlichen Gefilden, was ein Grund dafür war, dass mein Freund und ich vor zwei Jahren aus der Innenstadt an den Stadtrand gezogen sind. 

In diesem Jahr will ich endlich mal viiiieeeel Biken. Das ist in den letzten Jahren zu kurz gekommen, weil meine beiden anderen Hobbys (Laufen, Golfen) viel Freizeit kosten.

Zu meinen Bikes: Ich habe ein Bulls Copperhead http://www.mtb-forum.eu/mountainbike-forum/bulls-copperhead-3.png und seit letztem Herbst auch ein Focus Variado http://picture.yatego.com/images/4e...cus-variado-2-0-105-compact-statt---999--.png für die Abwechlung. Ich "hoffe", dass ich nicht auch noch ein Fully haben will - eure Bikes sind ja schon nett anzuschauen 

MTB fahren macht mir viel Spaß, aber bei den Waldtrails mit meinem Freund merke ich immer, dass ich ein kleiner Schisser bin (nicht immer, aber z. B. wenn Abfahrten mit Unwegsamkeiten gespickt sind). Das schiebe ich aber auf die mangelne Trailerfahrung und daher will ich in den nächsten Wochen einen Technikkurs machen bei der Berliner Bike Academy. Ansonsten war ich aber durchaus auch schon im Geschwindigkeitsrausch mit dem Bike, wenn die Abfahrt breit genug war, um mir Sicherheit zu geben. Ich "hoffe", dass ich nicht auch noch ein Fully haben will - eure Bikes sind ja schon nett anzuschauen 

Jetzt freue ich mich auf den Frühling. Habe heute mein Lauftraining von Halbmarathon auf 5 km umgestellt, um mehr Freiraum für das Biken zu haben.

Freue mich auf die nette Community hier.

Viele Grüße,

Kerstin


----------



## sushirinha (11. März 2012)

Hallo Mädels!

Habe schon ein wenig rumgelesen, und jetzt auch mal beschlossen mich vorzustellen 
Ich bin 21, komm aus Stuttgart und studiere hier.
Seit mein Freund letztes Jahr nen Alpencross gemacht hat, hat er mich irgendwie angesteckt.
War seitdem ab und an mit seinem Cube (LTD Pro) im Wald, oder oft nur aufm Waldweg  Leider ist mir das aber "etwas" zu groß, komm mit den Füßen kaum auf den Boden  Spaß macht's trotzdem!
Aber jetzt muss dann doch ein eigenes Rad her 
Bin fleißig am lesen und suchen, und das Radon ZR Lady 6.0 lacht mich doch seeehr an! Was meint ihr dazu?
Ich kann nichts, aber ich will lernen! Und irgendwann über die Alpen!

Viele Grüße von einer absoluten Anfängerin


----------



## DHDiana (13. März 2012)

war eben leider wirklich so erst stunden später wurde ich dann mal drauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass es nich sooo schick ausschaut.. aber mei




blutbuche schrieb:


> ..du brichst dir das handgelenk , stehts auf un d fährts weiter .. hut ab  !!


----------



## blutbuche (13. März 2012)

!!! hab mir vor jahren mal das handgelenk - nur- angebrochen  ,  das tat so ********nweh - da h-ätt´ich gar nix mehr mit gemacht , ausser zum doc geh`n ...


----------



## nadi (14. März 2012)

Hallo Ladys,
Ich bin ebenfalls neu hier und habe nach längerer Pause das MTb fahren wieder entdeckt .. Was mich noch reizt ist das downhill fahren .. Naja blutige Anfängerin eben  
Ich bin 23 Jahre alt, heiße Nadine und komme aus toenisvorst - nähe Düsseldorf 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir paar Tipps geben oder auch das man einfach mal zusammen unterwegs ist


----------



## -KamiKatze- (15. März 2012)

Hallo,

bisher hatte ich nur still mitgelesen, aber jetzt ist es wohl mal an der Zeit, dass ich mich auch mal vorstelle.
Mein Name ist Sabrina, ich bin 24 Jahre alt und komme ursprünglich aus Krefeld. Seit Dezember 2010 wohne ich allerdings im Rhein-Eft-Kreis.
Mit dem MTB bin ich jetzt seit einem guten Jahr an meinem Wohnort, in Holland oder der Eifel unterwegs.
Momentan fahre ich noch ein Radon ZR Lady 5.0, aber in absehbarer Zeit muss da auch etwas anderes her.

Viele Grüße
Sabrina


----------



## Lisa35 (20. März 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
ich bin Lisa und komme aus dem Schwarzwald. Mich hat erst vor kurzem die Liebe zum mountainbike erfasst. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr einen Mountainbike der Marke Bulls cobra gekauft. Es macht mir wirklich viel Spaß. 

Gruß
Lisa


----------



## noepchen (20. März 2012)

Ein sonniges Hallo an alle,

ich bin Alexa, 26 Jahre alt und bin seit letztem Jahr dabei! 
Da ich immer noch ein großer Schisser bin, was steile Abhänge oder Stufen angeht, mache ich im Moment nur die Wälder rund um BERGNEUSTADT (Oberbergischer Kreis) und Porta Westfalica (Deister & Wiehengebirge) unsicher! 
Bin immer wieder an neuen weiblichen Bekanntschaften zum Biken interessiert! 

Liebe Grüße Alexa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Lady (20. März 2012)

Einen schönen guten Abend an alle,

bin schon eine Weile hier dabei, aber doch länger nicht mehr im Forum unterwegs gewesen... 

Ich bin Ramona, bin 24 und wohne seit ca einem Jahr im Rhein-Sieg Kreis.
Der Umzug hatte berufliche Gründe und das ist auch der Grund, warum ich bisher nicht dazu kam, mich mal etwas auf´s Rad zu setzen und die Gegend zu erkunden.
Vielleicht kommen ja ein paar von euch auch aus der Gegend und zeigen mir hier vielleicht noch ein paar schöne Ecken zum fahren... 

Würde mich sehr freuen!

Liebe Grüße
Ramona


----------



## 4mate (20. März 2012)

Cube-Lady schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommen ja ein paar von euch auch aus der Gegend und zeigen mir hier vielleicht noch ein paar schöne Ecken zum fahren


MTB-Frauentreff


----------



## noepchen (23. März 2012)

@ Ramona:

Einen lieben Gruß aus dem Oberbergischen!


LG noepchen aus Gummersbach


----------



## SimonsCat86 (26. März 2012)

Hallo Ihr!

Jetzt möchte ich mich auch einmal vorstellen. 
Ich bin Kirsten, 26 Jahre alt und komme aus Oberhausen. 
Seit 5 Tagen bin ich stolze Besitzerin eines Cube LTD Pro Mountainbikes und werde mich im Cross Country versuchen 
Auf deutsch: Totale Anfängerin auf dem Bike 

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir gute Tricks und Tipps geben und vielleicht kann man ja auch mal zusammen fahren. 

Ganz liebe Grüße,
Kirsten


----------



## Mel79 (26. März 2012)

SimonsCat86 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr!
> 
> Jetzt möchte ich mich auch einmal vorstellen.
> Ich bin Kirsten, 26 Jahre alt und komme aus Oberhausen.
> ...


 
Hallo Kirsten, mensch super Sache...ich komme zwar aus Alpen, arbeite aber in OB und bin mit meinem Bike da unterwegs, wo man mit dem Auto innerhalb von ner Stunde hinkommen kann. Bin 32, fahre seit einem Jahr, jetzt mit einem Allmountain. Habe schon ein wenig Fahrtraining gemacht...fahre aber hauptsächlich Touren mit schönen Trails...wir fahren öfters mir ner netten Truppe Leute, alles keine Cracks oder Höchstleistungssportler...einfach gesellige Touren. Freue mich sehr über weibliche Verstärkung hier in der Gegend. Meld dich doch einfach mal. lg, Mel


----------



## Grino21 (27. März 2012)

Ok dann stelle ich mich auch mal vor.  Ich heisse Sandra oder besser Sandy komme aus dem Land zwischen CH und A  Bin 36.

Fahre seit 2008 MTB angefangen mit einem HT bin ich jetzt beim Remedy gelandet. Eventuell kommt noch ein Freerider dazu 
"Who Knows"

Ich fahre je nach Lust und Laune diverse Touren in Graubünden, FL, Ostschweiz usw. 
Und was ich diesen Sommer noch machen will ist (Freeride Bikepark) Das reizt mich schon lange lange.

Dann gibt es sicher noch fragen die ihr mir sicher beantworten könnt. Zum Freeriden.

Ganze Liebe Grüsse 
Sandy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (27. März 2012)

Grino21 schrieb:


> Ok dann stelle ich mich auch mal vor.  Ich heisse Sandra oder besser Sandy komme aus dem Land zwischen CH und A  Bin 36.
> 
> Fahre seit 2008 MTB angefangen mit einem HT bin ich jetzt beim Remedy gelandet. Eventuell kommt noch ein Freerider dazu
> "Who Knows"
> ...


 
Tja, das Freeriden würde mich auch reizen. Bis jetzt bin ich auch "nur" Touren gefahren mit ziemlich viel Trailanteil.
Eine Freundin (30) und ich (34) haben vor, dieses Jahr das Freeriden mal auszuprobieren. Wir haben einen Gutschein für ein Wochenende in Klosters, den wir sicher einlösen werden (da schon bezahlt). Falls du mitkommen möchtest, dann melde dich einfach. Wir sind beide blutige Freeride-Anfängerinnen.
Gruss aus der Zentralschweiz,
Chrige


----------



## Grino21 (27. März 2012)

Chrige schrieb:


> Tja, das Freeriden würde mich auch reizen. Bis jetzt bin ich auch "nur" Touren gefahren mit ziemlich viel Trailanteil.
> Eine Freundin (30) und ich (34) haben vor, dieses Jahr das Freeriden mal auszuprobieren. Wir haben einen Gutschein für ein Wochenende in Klosters, den wir sicher einlösen werden (da schon bezahlt). Falls du mitkommen möchtest, dann melde dich einfach. Wir sind beide blutige Freeride-Anfängerinnen.
> Gruss aus der Zentralschweiz,
> Chrige


 

Keine Sorge ich bin auch blutige Freeride-Anfängerin  
Cool du meinst die Gotschna Freeride oder? Da komme ich sehr gerne mit. vom Datum her eher Sommer?


----------



## Chrige (27. März 2012)

Ja, ich meine Gotschna Freeride. Ich habe dir eine PN geschickt.


----------



## waldfeger (27. März 2012)

Hallo Mädels
So, möchte mich endlich mal vorstellen. Bin begeisternde Bikerin und IBC Leserin. Vorallem die Ladys Seite find ich echt toll. Hab mich schon lange mal angemeldet, bin unterdessen Mutter geworden, was ja ne rechte Umstellung ist. Und versuche nun, Familie, Kind, 1 Tag Arbeit und mein liebstes Hobby Biken unter einem Hut zu kriegen. 
Ich komme aus der Ostschweiz und hab die letzten 7 Jahren fast nur Bikeferien mit meinem Mann gemacht. Bin jetzt auch bald 38 Jahre alt, bin sehr gerne technische trails in den Alpen gefahren, mit grosser Vorliebe abwärts mit breitem Grinsen im Gesicht. Hoffe, kann euch auch einige nützliche Tipps geben, hab zig Parts gekauft, verkauft, getestet, ob aus optischen, technischen Gründen. Bisschen bikeverrückt eben.
also, freu mich auf gleichgesinnte Mädels.


----------



## Cheeky08 (29. März 2012)

Hallo Mädls,
Ich bin super neu hier und wollt mich auch kurz mal vorstellen 
Bin 34 jahre jung und fahr seit letztes jahr august mtb, dank meinem neuen freund. Bin früher mal BMX gefahren und muss feststellen so bergab düsen hat echt viel fun.
Fahr im moment den freerider von meinem freund, ein rocky switch mit extra weichen Federn  
Hab mir aber nen "totschläger" ein rocky flatline gekauft, dass ich endlich fahren möcht. Liebe saison, es kann losgehen 
Da ich aus regensburg in der schönen oberpfalz bin, überleg ich aber noch mir ein Allmountain zuzulegen um hier die "berglein" unsicher zu machen.
Wär auch immer froh, mal mit jemand weiblichen und ebenfalls noch neu- oder Wiedereinsteiger die gegend unsicher zu machen
Grüssle Doris


----------



## Flat_Jenny (30. März 2012)

hey. ich fahr auch ein flatline. ich liebe das teil aber ist echt sau schwer. muss dringend bich nen leichten freerider haben!


----------



## bineee (30. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt will ich mich auch einmal vorstellen. ich bin die bine aus münchen und bin seit letztem jahr begeistert am Mountainbiken.
Habe mir letze saison aus Kanada ein Devinci Wilson mitgebracht und in whistler das downhill fahren gelernt. jetzt kann ich es kaum erwarten, dass die bikeparks wieder aufmachen und mein rad wieder raus darf 
wäre schön die ein oder andere unterwegs zu treffen!


----------



## finchen999 (31. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch neu hier in diesem Forum.

Ich heiße Sonja und bin 43 Jahre alt. MTB fahre ich etwa seit 2005 mit mehr oder weniger Kontinuität. So richtig ernsthaft wieder seit meinem Schwarzwald-urlaub im letzten Herbst.

Ich wohne am schönen Mittelrhein in der Nähe von Oberwesel und habe dieses Jahr schon ein paar schöne Touren hier unternommen. Mein Revier gibt richtig was her, denn hier in den Nebentälern des Rheins kann man schön Höhenmeter sammeln, hat traumhafte Abfahrten mit Trailcharakter und sieht ab und zu Rehe, Hirsche und Wildschweine (z.Z. mit Frischlingen ) und hat herrliche Aussichten auf Burgen und die Städtchen drumherum.

Ich fahre ein Ghost RT 7500, mit dem ich super zufrieden bin. Außer, daß es mich dieses Jahr schon zweimal abgeworfen hat.
So bin ich letzte Woche über den Lenker abgestiegen (auf einer Abfahrt in einer gemeinen Kurve) und hab mir diesen in den Bauch gerammt. Mit dem Ergebnis, das ich eine Nacht im Krankenhaus verbracht habe. Ich bin aber vorher noch nach Hause gefahren.
Nur gut, daß ich schon für den Sommer ein Fahrtraining in Mayrhofen gebucht habe *grins*
Und nun sitz ich daheim und mein Mann ist alleine fahren gegangen 

Ich finde leider nirgendwo Infos über Touren hier in der Gegend (St. Goar bis Bingen), habe mir aber vorgenommen, meine aufzubereiten und bei Gelegenheit mal vorzustellen.
Gibt es denn außer mir noch BikerInnen hier in der Gegend?

Ein schönes Wochenende
Liebe Grüße

Sonja


----------



## Angeles (2. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier. Bin seit gut einem Jahr auch wieder unter den MTB'ler.  Hatte längere Zeit kein Bike mehr angerührt nach schwerem Sturz und  hatte einfach keinen Bock mehr drauf. Doch letztes Frühjahr hats mich  doch wieder gebiezelt.
Fahr eigentlich jeden Tag - zwar keine Riesenstrecken aber halt n bissl.

Bin meistens auch allein unterwegs. Und fahre auch meinstens um meine Heimat Bitz herum im Wald überwiegend.

Tja falls ihr noch fragen habt zu mir - meldet euch doch einfach.

Würd mich auf neue Kontakte (gern aus meiner Gegend) freuen.

Grüßle Angelina


----------



## Nervbergin (6. April 2012)

Hallo 
ich bin auch eine neue.
Werde schon 27 und bike nun seit ca 2 jahren.
Mein Männe is so was was man unter Frauen als Klug*******r in Sachen Bikes nennt.
Bis letztes Jahr bin ich Hardtail gefahren Cube Analog.
Dieses Jahr starte ich mit einem Fully Steppenwolf Taiga.

ich freu mich hier zu sein.

LG aus dem Norden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coockie82 (7. April 2012)

Guten Abend zusammen. 
Da ich auch neu hier bin, kurze Vorstellung: Jani, 29, Sternzeichen Jungfrau, 2 Katzen, 6 Vogelspinnen, 2 MTBs, Suzuki SVS 650, Ford Galaxy 2001 - und einen wundervollen Freund =) (keine Kinder)

Zunächst bin ich nur als "Pannenhilfe" mit nach Winterberg in den Bike Park gefahren, doch letztes Jahr wollte ich dann doch selbst über die Pisten bügeln, belegte den Grundkurs, kaufte mir alles an Schutzausrüstung und - heute! - endlich das richtige Vehikel dazu: Specialized Myka FSR. Jetzt kann die nächste Saison beginnen!!!

Ist Jemand von euch auch im Bike Park Winterberg anzutreffen?

MfG, j.


----------



## bluehusky22 (8. April 2012)

So dann stelle ich mich auch mal vor:

Heisse Daniela, bin 33 Jahre alt und komme aus der Schweiz. Arbeite in der Informatik als Technikerin im Serverumfeld. Bin alleinstehend und wohne mit 3 Tiere zusammen 

Bin bis jetzt immer Hardtail gefahren auf Schotterstrassen und Waldwege. Nun habe ich mir ein Fully (Cannondale Claymore 1) gekauft und möchte nun den Weg des DH und FR beschreiten, natürlich ab und zu noch Trails

Würde mich freuen hier auf Neukontakte zu stossen


----------



## desert_fox (9. April 2012)

es stürmt, ist dunkel und regnet... genau richtig, um zu daddeln..
fahre seit 20 Jahren mountain bike mit kleineren und größeren Auszeiten, 
bin 44, komme aus dem sauerland, lebe schon ewig im rhein-main-gebiet und will wieder mehr biken und vor allem meine fahrtechnik verbessern...

frohe ostern an alle!


----------



## Pudelblume (9. April 2012)

Neu in jeglicher Hinsicht... Hallo zusammen! Im März habe ich (33, wohnhaft im Rheinland) mir mein erstes Hardtail gekauft. Für den Einstieg ist es ein Canyon Yellowstone geworden, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin. Bisher bin ich mir noch ziemlich unklar, in welche Richtung sich mein neues Hobby entwickeln könnte oder sollte... mal schauen. Und dann wird nachgerüstet ;-) Heute hab ich mich auch endlich mal in diesem Forum angemeldet und hoffe auf einen netten Austauch und viele nützliche Tipps und so weiter und so fort.


----------



## anjola (9. April 2012)

Hallo, bin neu hier. Ich bin schon 48 und fahre seit 8 Jahren mountainbike. Ich wohne am Rande des Kraichgaus und fahre im Kraichgau und Richtung Heidelberg herum. Seit 3Wochen habe ich ein neues bike, ein Tomac type x. Das motiviert! Ich fahre eher gemütlich rauf und runter. Keine Rennen und auch technisch nicht sooo anspruchsvoll. Aber mit viel Genuss!!!


----------



## MissVessi (12. April 2012)

Dann will ich nun auch mal 
Nachdem ich jetzt schon ne Weile hier mitlese, wird es Zeit mal ein lautes "Hallo" in die Runde zu rufen. 
Ich (w/33) komme aus der Nähe von Koblenz und bin früher viel Fahrrad gefahren, aber da war ich auch noch jung und angstfrei 
Nun habe ich mir vor einiger Weile ein neues Bike zugelegt und versuch jetzt erst einmal ein wenig Kondition zu erlangen. 

In diesem Sinne, wünsche ich einen schönen Tag


----------



## FreakmitHerz (12. April 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,
nun stell ich mich auch mal vor...

Pia, seid kurzem 25  Bankkauffrau , Sternzeichen Widder und komme aus der Region Schwarzwald-Baar-Heuberg (Tuttlingen) 
Ich bin früher schon Mountainbike gefahren, aber eher so sporadisch.
Habe es nun aber für mich wieder entdeckt und heut kommt auch mein Schmuckstück mit der Post  Norco Range 3 (2011) 
Da ich früher schon immer eher der Bergab-Typ war  (Ski- und Inlinerrennen) werd ich sicherlich viel Spaß haben... Am Sonntag ist geplant zum ersten mal im Bikepark reinzuschauen... und ich muss sagen ich bin schon etwas aufgeregt aber freu mich

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich hier vielleicht ein paar Mädels finden könnte die aus meiner Umgebung kommen!? Durch mein Nebenstudium bin ich eigentlich jeden Samstag in Freiburg vertreten und häufig auch im Suttgarter Raum 

Viele Grüße
Pia


----------



## Simavie (12. April 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte mich auch gerne vorstellen. Ich komme aus Wien, bin 47,  verheiratet und habe eine erwachsene Tochter.Neben dem MTB bin ich auch noch begeisterte Kletterin und Windsurferin. Mit dem MTB war ich das  letzte mal vor über 15 Jahren unterwegs. Bin also sozusagen wieder  Änfängerin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  Ich bin aber jetzt wieder voll motiviert und möchte, sobald mein  bestelltes MTB angekommen ist, so oft wie möglich in den Wienerwald.  Falls es hier noch andere Mädels aus Wien od. Niederösterreich gibt,  meldet euch. Ich würde mich freuen wenn wir uns ab und zu für gemeinsame  Touren treffen könnten.
Viele Grüße
Silvia


----------



## Coockie82 (12. April 2012)

Ein Herzliches Willkommen an alle Neuen hier im Club...
Für alle, die sich mal so richtig mit dem Thema Biken und Bike Park und der gesamten Materie beschäftigen wollen, hier ein absolutes MUSS:

http://www.dirtmasters-festival.de/

Ich selbst bin die letzten Jahre dort gewesen - auch schon, bevor ich letztes Jahr wieder mit dem Radeln angefangen habe und werde auch dieses Jahr wieder dort anzutreffen sein. ES LOHNT SICH!!

Gabel und Steinbruch =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -KamiKatze- (12. April 2012)

Ich bin dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal beim dirtmasters in Winterberg und freue mich schon total drauf.


----------



## Flat_Jenny (13. April 2012)

jou dirtmasters sind sau geil. bin auch jedes jahr da. freu ich mich tierisch drauf!


----------



## Southwind (13. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich jetzt schon ein paar Wochen fleissig mitlese will ich mich auch mal vorstellen.
Ich bin mitte Zwanzig und komme gerade über meinen Freund wieder zum Biken, nach nem Jahr (zwangs-)Pause. Vorher war ich allerdings nur als Freizeitradler im Wald mit nem überalterten Hardtail und auf der Straße mit Rennrad unterwegs.
Da mein Freund im Gelände fährt dacht ich mir das schau ich mir auch mal wieder an.....als Ergebnis wohnt seit kurzem ein tolles Fully mit in meiner Wohnung.
Damit hab ich vor demnächst die oberschwäbischen Trails unsicher zu machen.
Im Wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Ich sollte wohl erstmal ein Fahrtechniktraining mitmachen, denn ich war schon zu Anfang wohl mal ein kleines bisschen zu übermütig.
Bin schon gespannt was es hier in der Gegend so an schönen Trails gibt, vielleicht find ich hier im Forum ja den ein oder anderen Tip.


----------



## Coockie82 (13. April 2012)

Fahrtechniktraining kann ich jedem Fall empfehlen.

Als Kind ist frau sicher ohne Angst und Pain die Hügel runtergebrettert - aber heute fährt sicher bei den Meisten ein unerwünschter Sozius - die Angst - mit. So ist es auch bei mir, aber das Fahrtraining (in Winterberg) hat mir sehr geholfen. Zusätzlich empfehlen kann ich auch eine Training in der gemischten Gruppe. Nur Mädels - nee, geht gar nicht. Ich habe die Girlie-Gruppe beim Training gesehn und ganz ehrlich: die haben sich über die Pisten diskutiert!! Wenn ich dort mitgefahren wäre, hätte ich noch immer nicht die Nase über den Rand des Trainingsparcours gesteckt - und so bin ich gleich am 1. Tag die Contistrecke ohne Blessuren runtergedüst!!
Beim nächsten Besuch dann ohne Probleme auch die 4x-Strecke zur Abwechslung.
Dieses Jahr werde ich mir Privatstunden leisten und mein Ziel ist der Funride im Bike Park. 

Viel Spaß beim Techniktraining!! No Brain - No Pain =)


----------



## Flat_Jenny (15. April 2012)

also zum thema fahrtechnik kurs muss ich sagen das es sau viel bringt wenn man den richtigen coach hat. zum thema gemischt oder girlie kurs, ich hatte in beerfelden einen ladys kurs und es war sau geil nix mit diskutieren etc. im gegenteil so eine hammer gruppen dynamik und ohne druck. ich fahre sonst nur mit männern und es war ein unterschied wie tag und nacht. sau geil. wir sind gaps gesprungen von denen uch nicht zu träumen


----------



## Flat_Jenny (15. April 2012)

ups sorry. hier gehts weiter: 
gewagt hätte... zudem muss ich sagen das ich echt ein schisser bin aber mit den mädels zusammen wars einfach super. 

p.s. der funride ist echt mega low. bin den letztes jahr beim 2. parkbesuch überhaupt mit nem hardtail gefahren. dafür musst du keine teuren privatstunden nehmen. popo nach hinten und feuer!

lg jenny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coockie82 (15. April 2012)

FunRide in Winterberg: ja, zuletzt hatte ich auch nur ein HT, mit dem ich mich die Pisten runtergewagt habe - bis ich einen Aufkleber auf meiner Federgabel fand: Do not use for Downhill, Dirt ... or any hard riding... Uuuuuups!!! Ähä, ja, ab dem Tag bin ich dann auch nicht mehr gesprungen wie zuvor =) Habe sozusagen (m)ein Himmelfahrtskommando überlebt.
Nun gut, dieses Jahr werde ich sicher die Pisten richtig rocken können mit dem Myka.
Und wie gesagt: der FunRide ist mein Ziel.


----------



## Coockie82 (15. April 2012)

Mal eine andre Frage an alle hier:

Kommt Jemand von euch aus dem Raum Soest? Und hätte mal Zeit und Lust mit mir die eine oder andre Runde (vielleicht Möhnesee) zu drehen? Ich würde mich auch sehr über ein Dating für den BikePark freuen - vielleicht auch mit mehreren (Autos+Bikes) sammeln und mit einer ganzen Gruppe den Winterberger BikePark rocken?
(Bikende Freunde/Ehemänner eingeschlossen!!)

Auf dem Dirt Masters Festival bin ich auch auf jeden Fall zu gegen - vielleicht wäre es sogar möglich, sich dort das 1. Mal zum Beschnuppern zu treffen?!
Ihr könnt mich auch direkt auf meiner Page anschreiben.....

LG, Coockie82


----------



## desert_fox (16. April 2012)

Flat_Jenny schrieb:


> also zum thema fahrtechnik kurs muss ich sagen das es sau viel bringt wenn man den richtigen coach hat. zum thema gemischt oder girlie kurs, ich hatte in beerfelden einen ladys kurs und es war sau geil nix mit diskutieren etc. im gegenteil so eine hammer gruppen dynamik und ohne druck. ich fahre sonst nur mit männern und es war ein unterschied wie tag und nacht. sau geil. wir sind gaps gesprungen von denen uch nicht zu träumen



hi,
weißt du wie oft in beerfelden kurse angeboten werden? 
lg
df


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. April 2012)

Das war ein Girls Event außer der Reihe, aber frag mal bei "Sir D" hier im Forum nach. Ist einer der Locals in Beerfelden und gibt auch Kurse.


----------



## Minami (25. April 2012)

Hallo auch ich würde mich gerne kurz vorstellen =)
bin 23 Jahre und habe dieses Jahr das Mountainbiken für mich entdeckt. Angefangen hat alles letztes Jahr als ich, als Neu-Nürnbergerin, den Fahrern beim District Ride zugeschaut habe. 
Anfang April hab ich dann beschlossen jetzt oder nie und hab einen Kurs in Bad Wildbad gemacht habe (komm ursprünglich vom Nordschwarzwald und bin fast jedes WE dort).
Auf der Suche nach Gleichgesinnten bin ich auf diese Forum gestoßen und schwups da bin ich! 
Also wenn jmd mal nach Osternohe oder Bad Wildbad oder sonst unter der Woche in Nürnberg was startet wäre ich für jede Einladung dankbar, aber wie gesagt bin noch Anfänger  
Grüße


----------



## Coockie82 (25. April 2012)

Wer von euch ist am 18. oder 19. oder 20. in Winterberg zu den Dirtmasters?
Ich werde sicher an dem einen oder andren Tag dort sein, vielleicht sogar mit MTB, um ein paar Runden zu drehen auf meinem neuen Myka.
Meldet euch doch mal...


----------



## scarecrow (26. April 2012)

Ich werde auch da sein. Weiß aber auch noch nicht an welchem Tag genau. Wird wohl spontan entschieden


----------



## Flat_Jenny (26. April 2012)

bin auch da. wahrscheinlich sa+so


----------



## So-wo (26. April 2012)

Hallo ich bin auch in der zeit vom 17.5-20.5 in willingen ,wolte aber auch zum Festival ...mit flat Jenny 1-10 Bierchen Zischen ?!? 
Kann man an den Tagen des Festivals im Park Biken ???


----------



## Flat_Jenny (26. April 2012)

Du kannst Conti Fahren und ich glaub evtl den Freecross am lift haben aber alle wettkampfteilnehmer vorrang. Muss jeder selber wissen ob er da Biken will. Ich persönlich wills nicht. Da gibts soooo viel zu sehen und Biken kann ich da immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschnecke (27. April 2012)

@ Minami: Hey! Noch eine Nürnbergerin! Herzlich Willkommen im Forum!
Hab auch erst letztes Jahr mit dem Mountainbiken angefangen und hab noch viel zu lernen. Wenn du Lust hast, können wir gern mal zusammen losziehen, ich bin auch immer auf der Suche nach Begleitung, alleine fahren macht einfach keinen Spaß... Kannst dich ja mal per PM melden, wenn du magst!


----------



## appleTINI (30. April 2012)

bin von donnerstag bis sonntag am start


----------



## -KamiKatze- (30. April 2012)

Ich bin von Freitag bis Sonntag beim Dirtmasters.


----------



## DasSiebteSchaf (4. Mai 2012)

Nach langer Forumspause habe ich hier seit letztem Herbst wieder mitgelesen und da ich nun auch was gepostet habe, stell ich mich mal kurz vor.
Bin 25 und seit Anfang Dezember dank eines wunderbaren Studiumsabschlussgeschenk meiner Eltern auf Stollenreifen unterwegs. Nachdem ich zuletzt wegen Krankheit direkt mehrere Wochen Sportverbot hatte, bin ich letzten Sonntag erst das zweite Mal wieder unterwegs gewesen und hab mich über die gelbe Strecke beim CTF Essen gequält - scheee wars 
Gibt es hier ein paar Mädels aus Essen oder Umgebung? Würde mich über Mitfahrerinnen freuen. =)


----------



## Mentalistin (4. Mai 2012)

Hallöchen an euch Mädels (und natürlich auch an die Jungs),

hab jetzt endlich den Vorstellungsthread gefunden und nutze den gleich mal .
Ich bin auch eine begeisterte Bikerin, bastel gerne an meinem Trekking-Bike und unternehme gern mal die ein oder andere Tages oder Wochentour wenn ich Zeit dafür finde.


----------



## Flat_Jenny (4. Mai 2012)

So wie es aussieht bin ich Donnerstag und Freitag in Beerfelden noch n bisschen Biken und komme dann am Samstag und Sonntag nach Winterberg zu den Dirtmasters. 
@Sonny13: Samstag abend dann Bierchen?  Ma gucken ob wir die anderen schnallen auch Samstag finden!

Ich freu mich


----------



## Coockie82 (5. Mai 2012)

Auch will!!
Ich werde sicher an 1-2 oder 3 Tagen in Winterberg sein, sicher kommt mein Freund mit - der ist ja auch Biker, wesentlich mehr als ich - aber ich fänd es total witzig, falls wir uns tatsächlich dort einfach mal (wer da ist) verabreden könnten.....


----------



## Mausoline (5. Mai 2012)

Gibts für Bikepark und treffen nicht nen andern fred


----------



## So-wo (5. Mai 2012)

Flat_Jenny schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht bin ich Donnerstag und Freitag in Beerfelden noch n bisschen Biken und komme dann am Samstag und Sonntag nach Winterberg zu den Dirtmasters.
> @Sonny13: Samstag abend dann Bierchen?  Ma gucken ob wir die anderen schnallen auch Samstag finden!
> 
> Ich freu mich



Na klar ,bringst du dein Zelt wieder mit ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flat_Jenny (5. Mai 2012)

Hier gehts weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9474121#post9474121


----------



## oever (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo, ich hab mich vor ein paar Tagen mal hier angemeldet nachdem ich hier im Forum so Sachen nachgelesen hab, wie zB wie man Bremszüge verlegt oder so. 
Ich finds schön zu sehn, dass das Forum hier so groß und aktiv ist. 
Ich selber fahre eigentlich schon mein Leben lang Fahrrad. Und nachdem ich es einfach als Fortbewegungsmittel mangels Busverbindung hier im Nordwesten der Eifel genutzt hab, kam dann auch mit meinem ersten "Mountainbike" der Spaß am über Stock und Stein fahren. Das war vor 5 Jahren. Jetzt bin ich bald 19 und mach dieses Jahr mein Abi. 
Vielleicht findet sich hier ja auch jemand aus der Gegend Schleiden/Gemünd oder so um mal zusammen ein Ründchen zu fahren. Ich bin kein extremer Fahrer aber ich freu mich über schmale Wege die kurvig bergab gehen. Abwechslungsreich muss eine Strecke sein.


----------



## Masha (15. Mai 2012)

hey!
ich bin neu hier und wollte mal nachfragen, ob es Leute aus dem Raum Unna/ Dortmund oder Osnabrück gibt. Da ich momentan pendel, würd ich mich freuen aus beiden Regionen ein paar Leute kennenzulernen die mit mir nen bissel radeln.
Masha


----------



## Nieke (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen. 

Lese zwar schon seit vielen Wochen mit, wollte mich jetzt aber mal vorstellen. Ich bin 27 Jahre alt und seit ein paar Monaten Mountainbike infiziert. Verursacher ist meine Schwester die sich auch hier im Forum rumtreibt (MissVessi). 
Ich fuhr bis vor ein paar Tagen ein altes HT Carver welches ausgedient hatte. In Koblenz erstand ich mein erstes Canyon - ein Yellowstone 5.0. 
Ich bin Anfänger und probiere noch herum. 

Jo, das erst mal zu mir


----------



## BikeyMikey (31. Mai 2012)

Holla,

ich bin die Jenny, auch wenn meine Name was anderes vermuten lässt =D
Ich hab mein altes fahrrad nur so getauft, das ist noch aus Großvaters Zeiten, macht aber allemal jede Fahrrad Tour mit...

Ich lass euch schöne Grüße da und schicke Kekse für alle!


----------



## DMausB (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin vor zwei Jahren zum biken gekommen. Habe einen Umweg 
über das Liegerad gemacht - der hat allerdings nur 6 Monate
vorgehalten, dann kam der Winter und ein ordendliches Bike
mußte her. Von da an ging es "bergab". Seither vermesse
ich regelmäßig die Haniel Halde.
Zum spielen bin ich mit meinem Cube WLS Stereo unterwegs,
auf Touren ist das Cannondale Flash 3 LTD 29er mein Begleiter.

Ich bin 43 Jahre ( MTB-Oma ) und treibe mein Unwesen in 
Bottrop und Umgebung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lara91 (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

dann stell ich mich doch auch einmal vor 
Ich bin 21 Jahre alt, wohne zwischen Bremen und Osnabrück und bin absolute MTB-Anfängerin. 
Mein Bike kommt leider erst Ende Juni, aber bis dahin kann ich mich ja schonmal hier übers Forum schlau machen. 

Liebe Grüße
Lara


----------



## B-Braut (6. Juni 2012)

Hi! Rike, 25 aus Magdeburg! Bin erst schon seit jahren begeisterte Bikerin, da ich wirklich (fast) alles mit dem Fahrrad mache- bahnen, Busse und co sind mir einfach zuwider : Bin erst seit einem Jahr stolze Besitzerin eines Mountainbikes- mein Baby und ich verbringen viel Zeit miteinander


----------



## 19anna94 (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 
dann stell ich mich auch mal kurz vor. Bin zwar schon länger im Forum, aber bisher immer als stille Mitleserin 
Fahre seit 3 Jahren mehr oder weniger regelmäßig Mtb und bin am Niederrhein zuhause. 
Bin 17 Jahre, und ansonsten gibt es nichts spannendes zu erzählen 

LG


----------



## Alix (7. Juni 2012)

Moin,
dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen.
34 Jahre jung, aus dem schönen Erzgebirge, hat mich mein MTB nach langer Abstinenz wieder (Babypause). Ich arbeite mich nun langsam wieder an meine alte Form ran und vor allem muss ich in technischen Kenntnissen aufholen. Ich glänze mit fantastischem Halbwissen 
Also wühle ich mich jetzt hier mal durch.
Achja. Wer einen Tipp für einen guten Helm hat - im normal bezahlbaren Bereich - immer her damit und danke dafür. Mit meinem altem kann ich mich wirklich nicht mehr sehen lassen.. 
Viele Grüße
Alix


----------



## MelliSU (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

dann geselle ich mich mal dazu.  

Ich bin 34 Jahre alt und fahre seit Mitte März mein erstes MTB. Vorher war ich der Meinung, dass Radfahren im allgemeinen eine ziemlich blöde Fortbewegungsmethode ist - das hat sich inzwischen deutlich geändert! 

Im Moment teste ich meine Gegend und mich (!) auf Mountainbike-Tauglichkeit. Ich wohne zwischen Köln und Bonn, erkunde zur Zeit das Gebiet der Wahner Heide im Norden. Im Süden liegt das Siebengebirge - aber das muss noch warten, bis ich so fit bin, dass ich nicht mehr auf ein Sauerstoffzelt angewiesen bin. ;-) 

Meine "Touren" beschränken sich daher zur Zeit auf 20 bis 25km in ca. 2 Stunden. 

Ich bin also für alle Tipps und Tricks zu haben und entschuldige mich jetzt schon mal für alle dämlichen Fragen, die da so von mir kommen werden... 

LG


----------



## Fussel91 (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 

Ich wollte mich einfach mal kurz Vorstellen. Ich bin 31 Jahre alt und komme aus Speyer. Ich fahre nun seit 3 Monaten MTB. 

LG


----------



## Gunx3 (17. Juni 2012)

So nun bin ich dann mal dran 

Ich bin ein absoluter MTB Rookie, macht aber nichts denke ich.
Ich musste Ende letzten Jahres meine alte heiß geliebte Sportart aufgeben, aufgrund einer schwereren Verletzung und mit dem Job etc. das kennt man ja. Nach langer Pause und daher auch nun mangelnder Kondition habe ich mich nun zum MTB fahren gesellt da es ja so ganz ohne Sport mal so gar nicht geht. Ich bin 21- Jahre alt und komme aus Duisburg. Würde mich freuen wenn jemand aus der Ecke //DasSiebteSchaf - Essen geht ja // mal Lust hat ein paar Touren zu drehen.

Gruß Gunx3


----------



## JackyW (17. Juni 2012)

Hey, dann stelle ich mich jetzt mal kurz vor.

Seit April habe ich (29 Jahre) endlich wieder ein neues MTB (Fully) und erkunde alleine meine Umgebung rund um Gladbeck. Seit dem ich nun von Korfu zurück bin und meine ersten Langstrecken (Touren um die 70 km und 1000-1500 Hm) mit dem MTB hinter mich gebracht habe, möchte ich jetzt auch hier längere Touren fahren. 

Technisch bin ich noch nicht super gut drauf, aber ich lerne schnell

Wie ich gesehen habe, kommen hier ja noch einige andere aus dem "Pott" und vom Niederrhein.


----------



## Nimbus79 (21. Juni 2012)

Hi,
jetzt habe ich ein schlechtes Gewissen weil ich hier doch schon seit einigen Monaten mein Unwesen treibe und mich nicht vorgestellt habe. Also dann lege ich mal schnell los: Ich heiße Denise, bin 33 Jahre alt, fahre ein 2010er Rotwild R.R1 und schleiche laut meinem männlichen Mitfahrer mit Minus 0,5 km/h die Abfahrten runter, meine BH Größe ist nicht nennenswert aber ich liebe Süßigkeiten, meine zwei Katzen und vergesse regelmäßig meinen Haustürschlüssel , ach ja Sternzeichen Zwilling


----------



## Atemlos (21. Juni 2012)

Na da mach ich doch gleich mit
Hi,ich heiße Nancy bin 31 Jahre alt und treibe mit meinem Einsteigermodell in den Hassbergen mein Unwesen;-) leider immer allein. Treibe mich auch schon ne Weile hier im Forum rum,immer auf der Suche nach wissenswerten Sachen.
Ich nehme mir erst seit einem Jahr die Zeit zum Biken. Ich hab drei Kids und fünf Meerschweinchen,die nehmen mich die meiste Zeit des Tages in Anspruch! Bergab bin ich etwas schneller als minus fünf kmh aber leider Berauf ne Niete:-( das muss noch besser werden!
Ansonsten bin ich Sternzeichen Schütze 1,74m gross und blond


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (23. Juni 2012)

bh grösse, haarfarbe , kinderanzahl und vorliebe für süssigkeiten sind enorm wissenswert ... .... schuhgrösse vielleicht noch ...???


----------



## Atemlos (23. Juni 2012)

War auch nicht so ernst gemeint;-) aber Schuhgrösse wird grundsätzlich nicht preisgegeben


----------



## blutbuche (23. Juni 2012)




----------



## Nimbus79 (23. Juni 2012)

Atemlos schrieb:


> War auch nicht so ernst gemeint;-) aber Schuhgrösse wird grundsätzlich nicht preisgegeben



Kann ich auch nur bestätigen. Ich denke ein bisschen Spaß darf doch sein, oder? 
Ich fahre auch nur 26 Zoll, schließlich will man ja nicht aussehen wie dressierter Affe auf einem Riesenrad.

Ansonsten bike ich im Siegerland, überwiegend Rothaarsteig und mittlerweile machen mir sogar Uphills Spaß. Ich fahre seit 2 1/2 Jahren und das möglichst ein bis zwei mal die Woche. So, ich denke das war jetzt ausreichend Fachbezogen.


----------



## MalinBT (25. Juni 2012)

Servus Mädels,

ich hab mich soeben angemeldet und wollte mich gleich mal vorbildlich verhalten. 
Ich suche ganz ganz dringend weibliche Mitstreiter, die Lust haben unter Woche Abends (nach der Arbeit) im Raum Bayreuth Feierabendrunden zu drehen!
Mal kurz zu mir: Ich bin 26, bike seit ca. 2,5 Jahren, fahre ein Giant Reign 0 (2012er Modell, ich liebe es! und es ist passend für kleine Damen  ) und bin heftigst in diesen Sport verliebt! Meine Fitness muss ich ganz dringend verbessern um nicht immer nach Erreichen des Gipfels fast vom Bike zu purzeln...
Also ich würd mich wahnsinning freuen, bitte melden 

Liebe Grüße,
Malin


----------



## Schleichi (27. Juni 2012)

Oh, Mist... ich habe neben meinem 26" MTB auch ganz neu ein 29er *indieEckestellundschäm* Na ja...
Also, ich bin seit heute auch neu hier. Ich gehöre mit meinen 47 Lenzen wohl eher zu den Oldies hier, bin aber noch ein wenig vom Krückstock entfernt  Ich wohne im Westerwald (mittendrin), und meine beiden größten Leidenschaften haben 2 Räder und 4 Beine: Fahrradfahren (auch gern ein wenig dran herumbasteln), und Reiten bzw. mein Pferd.
Zum Radfahren - meinem Mann habe ich mittlerweile auch ein bisschen damit angesteckt - kam ich vor ca. 4 Jahren und kann gar nicht mehr ohne. Macht irgendwie süchtig...
LG an alle!


----------



## Stobbelhopser (27. Juni 2012)

Dann möchte auch ich mich mal vorstellen. Ich heiße Nadja und bin seit heute neu dabei.
Habe auch erst dieses Jahr mit dem radeln angefangen. Aber ja, der Suchtfaktor ist hoch! 
Habe im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen, wie ich lesen konnte, bisher nur ein Fahrrad und bin im Taunus unterwegs.


----------



## So-wo (27. Juni 2012)

Schleichi schrieb:


> Oh, Mist... ich habe neben meinem 26" MTB auch ganz neu ein 29er *indieEckestellundschäm* Na ja...
> Also, ich bin seit heute auch neu hier. Ich gehöre mit meinen 47 Lenzen wohl eher zu den Oldies hier, bin aber noch ein wenig vom Krückstock entfernt  Ich wohne im Westerwald (mittendrin), und meine beiden größten Leidenschaften haben 2 Räder und 4 Beine: Fahrradfahren (auch gern ein wenig dran herumbasteln), und Reiten bzw. mein Pferd.
> Zum Radfahren - meinem Mann habe ich mittlerweile auch ein bisschen damit angesteckt - kam ich vor ca. 4 Jahren und kann gar nicht mehr ohne. Macht irgendwie süchtig...
> LG an alle!



Huhu
Die älteste bist du noch lange nicht ,am 25.3 beim Ladys Camp in Beerenfelden habe ich auch so gedacht mit (43) aber es gibt doch noch mehr verrückte und noch ältere die Super gut und lustig drauf waren . Ich würde immer wieder hin fahren 
Frau ist doch so alt wie Frau sich fühlt ,oder ....


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Juni 2012)

Sonny13 schrieb:


> Frau ist doch so alt wie Frau sich fühlt ,oder ....



Meine Kollegen würden jetzt promt "anfühlt" sagen. Und bevor das KTWR hier diesbezüglich zuschlägt, nehme ich lieber gleich den Wind aus den Segeln. Gehöre schließlich auch zu den Älteren hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## momo_2000 (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo Mädels ich bin neu nach Ulm gezogen, und suche auf diesem wege nette gleichgesinnte ,die mit mir die Trails rocken!


----------



## Two00Seven (4. Juli 2012)

Hey Mädels,
nachdem ich mich so ein bisschen hier durchgelesen habe möchte ich mich jetzt auch verewigen 
bin 19 Jahre alt und fahre eigentlich schon immer fahrrad (wie eigentlich fast jeder) aber so richtig "biken" geh ich erst seit ca. einem jahr.

mein revier ist das zittauer gebirge, also wer aus der nähe kommt...melden!!!!!!!!!!!
suche unbedingt jemanden zum fahren, da ich sonst immer allein unterwegs bin.


----------



## mobezi (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo aus Mönchengladbach,
ich wusele hier schon länger herum, aber mal "Tach" sagen ist ja nur höflich 
Ich fühle mich gut (an) , trotz meines auch schon recht biblischen Alters von 43 Jahren - und seit des Erhaltes meines MTB im letzten Jahr bin ich so fit wie nie!! 
Hier rund um Mönchengladbach gibt es ein paar Wälder mit winzigen Bergen und einige Hügelchen, die unter anderem aus dem Braunkohletagebau entstanden sind - hört sich deutlich schlechter an als es ist, frau kommt zurecht, wenn man sich erst daran gewöhnt hat, steile kurze Rampen hochzutreten, um dann kurz wieder runterzurollen ... Und die Eifel ist auch nicht zu weit entfernt, geht auch! 
Bevor ich aufs MTB kam sind mein Mann und ich unendlich viele Jahre und KM mit unseren Motorrädern unterwegs gewesen - so kennen wir schon eine Menge bergische Gebiete für Urlaubsreisen und unsere erster MTB Urlaub hat uns an den Gardasee geführt - die Wege dort haben uns aber wirklich alles abverlangt als Anfänger - aber wir sind tapfer  Mein Traum ist es, in den Dolomiten an der Sella Ronda zu fahren, abseits der Straßen, aber eben da, wo wir mit dem Motorrad schon eine Million Mal rumgefahren sind und nie wirklich viel gesehen haben. Vielleicht klappt das schon im September, wir werden zwei Wochen im Meraner Land verbringen....

Meine BH-Größe hat seit dem vielen Sport etwas abgenommen, ich bin blond, wenn auch nachgeholfen , Kinder haben wir nicht, kam irgendwie nie dazu... Ich esse lieber Chips als Süßes 

Grüße
Silke


----------



## Sleyvas (12. Juli 2012)

Auch von meiner stillen Mitleserseite mal ein fröhliches Hallo in die Runde.

Ich bin 26 Jahre alt und komme aus dem Taunus. Eine richtige MTBlerin bin ich --->noch<--- gar nicht, habe aber ambitionierte Pläne 
Bis letztes Jahr August hatte ich noch 22kg mehr auf den Rippen und mich einer 5-jährigen Sportabstinenz (bis auf Extremcouching) neben dem Bürojob hingegeben.
Radfahren? Bah  geh mir weg, anstrengende Plackerei, bergauf erst recht! Doch wie es der Zufall so will, bin ich im März in einem Fitnessstudio gelandet und so lange genervt worden, bis ich mir mal einen Spinningkurs anschaute.
Und ab da war es um mich geschehen. Ultimatives Suchtpotential. Also auch das Rad mal wieder entstaubt (Crossrad, 28, null gefedert mit eigentlich zu großer Rahmen) und seitdem bekommt man mich kaum noch aus dem Sattel. 
Mindestens wochenends muss dann täglich der Feldberg dran glauben, wenn auch leider nur auf den gemäßigten Strecken. Mit zu großem, starrem Bike fahre ich doch etwas unsicher über gröberen Stock und Stein. Aber zumindest ausprobieren muss sein 

2012 wird nun genutzt um mich wirklich fit zu bekommen, das Weihnachtsgeld wird in ein Fully investiert und dann geht es richtig los. Bin schon restlos ungeduldig und klicke mich seitdem eben auch immer häufiger hier rein!

LG
Sley


----------



## Khira (12. Juli 2012)

Nachdem sich die vorhergehende Schreiberin auch als Anfängerin geoutet hat traue ich mich auch mal mich hier vorzustellen.

Ich bin 32 Jahre alt, war jahrelange totale Sportverweigerin und hab aber vor einigen Monaten mit gaaaaanz langsamem Laufen begonnen.
Irgendwie wurde mir das aber zu eintönig.

Da hab ich mein vor 15 Jahren gekauftes Kona-Hardtail aus dem Keller ausgegraben, ihm ne Federgabel verpassen lassen und bin losgeradelt.
Den Freund hat es dann auch gepackt und auch er hat sein eingestaubtes Fully aus dem Keller geholt.

Nun geht´s für mich erst mal darum möglichst auch dran zu bleiben und Kraft und Kondition aufzubauen.

Und ich spiele mit dem Gedanken möglichst zeitnah nen Technik-Grundkurs zu belegen um mir da mal bissel die Basics näherbringen zu lassen.

Und mir geht´s ähnlich wie der Sleyvas, 2012 fit werden, nächstes Jahr neues Fahrrad (gern ein Fully) her.

Ansonsten gibts zu mir nicht viel zu sagen. Lebe mit Freund und zwei Katzen zusammen, arbeite als Vertriebsaussendienst und stöbere gern stundenlang in Foren herum.

Liebe Grüße

Khira


----------



## sunshine83 (12. Juli 2012)

Schöne Grüße aus Vorarlberg,

Ich bin 28 Jahre alt, bin seit 7 Jahren auf dem Bike unterwegs und begeistere mich seit einiger Zeit für Freeride und Downhill.

cu in the next park 

lg  sunshine83


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpha86 (23. Juli 2012)

Moin , ich bin Anne aus dem Norden , 26 und habe das freeriden für mich entdeckt und die bikeparks. Ja wer will kann sich gerne melden suche immer wem zum fahren


----------



## Gjosta (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe schon einiges hier gelesen und mich nun endlich auch angemeldet. Bis April diesen Jahres habe ich immer behauptet, dass Biken absolut nicht mein Sport ist, aber durch meinen Freund musste ich diese Meinung um 180 Grad ändern. Ich habe mir im April ein MTB gekauft und seitdem bin ich 2-3mal wöchentlich unterwegs und es macht mir unglaublich viel Spass. 
Ich komme aus Wiesbaden, fahre auch gerne im Taunus.


----------



## Avrilbiker (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo aus dem Teutoburger Wald  Ich heiße Sarah und bin 14   ich fahre seit 2 Jahren Freeride. Mein Santa Cruz Bullit habe ich mir lange zusammengespart  naja viel mehr kann ich wohl nich erzählen außer dass meine kondition zu wünschen übrig ist :/


----------



## AndreaKo (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo aus Nürnberg!
Ich bin 29 und schon 2007 in Kanada auf den Geschmack gekommen. Leider hat es dann doch etwas länger gedauert bis ich den Geschmack wiedergefunden habe und starte jetzt mit einem giant glory 2 in die auslaufende Saison... 
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich dem Ding dieses Jahr noch etwas Auslauf hier in der Gegend geben könnte... Deshalb: Mädels aus der Region Nürnberg! Hier, ich will dringend!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Juli 2012)

hi!
Der Sebamed-Marathon ist toll, da bin ich letztes Jahr auch mitgefahren!  Dieses Jahr bin ich leider nicht da...
Schau mal, hier gibts einen Thread für die Mädels dieser Gegend, aus dem sich gelegentliche Touren ergeben 



Gjosta schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe schon einiges hier gelesen und mich nun endlich auch angemeldet. Bis April diesen Jahres habe ich immer behauptet, dass Biken absolut nicht mein Sport ist, aber durch meinen Freund musste ich diese Meinung um 180 Grad ändern. Ich habe mir im April ein MTB (Cube Acid 29) gekauft und seitdem bin ich 2-3mal wöchentlich unterwegs und es macht mir unglaublich viel Spass.
> Ich komme aus Wiesbaden, fahre auch gerne im Taunus und mein Ziel ist es dieses Jahr am sebamed Bikemarathon die 40km zu fahren
> Da mein Freund durch eine Schulterverletzung (natürlich beim Biken passiert) die nächsten Wochen ausser Gefecht ist und ich jetzt immer alleine unterwegs bin, würde ich mich über Begleitung ab und zu sehr freuen. Also meldet euch gerne, wenn ihr Lust auf eine Tour durch den Taunus oder um Wiesbaden habt.


----------



## Ginny80 (31. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mich auch gerade angemeldet - bin also noch ein echter Neuling und stelle mich gleich mal vor:

Ich bin 31 und bin seit 2 Jahre mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs, meistens in der Nähe von Rosenheim. An meiner Kondition habe ich in diesem Jahr - nach einer längeren Sportpause - gearbeitet, aber es gibt auch noch was zu tun. Ich fahre jedes Wochenende und ab und zu auch mal unter der Woche nach der Arbeit. Freue mich über Mitfahrerinnen, bisher bin ich meist allein unterwegs. Wer Lust hat, demnächst mal eine Runde zusammen zu fahren, einfach melden!


----------



## charlyanja2802 (2. August 2012)

Hallo ich bin charlyanja und bin auch neu hier. Ich bike etz erst seit Ostern und hab viel spaß darn. bin etz noch knakige 25  leider muss ich gerade eine fahrblokade überwinden nach einem sturz  also wer tipps und tricks hat immer her damit, ich will endlich wieder richtig biken  damit mein mann wieder spaß hat mit mir zu biken


----------



## Piperlie (5. August 2012)

Hallo! 
Ich bin auch neu hier! Ich hab mich im Juni das erste mal aufs Rad gesetzt (natürlich bin ich auch schon vorher Fahrrad gefahren, aber nur "normal"  ) und bin seitdem begeistert! Ich hab mir Freitag meinen ersten schönen Helm zugelegt und demnächst soll dann mein eigenes Fahrrad folgen! Ich freu mich  

Liebe Grüße!!


----------



## Kleinlein (6. August 2012)

Hallo, 

habe in den letzten Tagen hier viel gelesen und möchte mich nun vorstellen. Ich bin Sandra, 40 Jahre alt, Mutter eines 3 (bald 4) Jahre alten Jungens, und habe meine MTB-Leidenschaft grad wiederentdeckt 

Angefangen habe ich 1996, bin erst alleine geradelt, dann habe ich mal bei einem kleinen MTB-Rennen zugesehen und bin von den Veranstaltern bequatscht worden, mitzufahren, weil sonst nur ein Mädel mitgefahren wäre... Ok, habe ich gemacht, habe mich aber gut blamiert, da ich da noch null Fahrtechnik hatte 
Egal, am Ende hatte ich die Veranstalter gefragt, ob die in ihrem Verein Maedels haetten, mit denen ich trainieren könnte. Leider nein, aber einer von den beiden bot mir an, mit ihm zu trainieren... Tja, und dann kam es, wie es kommen musste, wir haben uns ineinander verliebt und sind seit damals zusammen, seit 2008 verheiratet und haben ein Kind (s. o.) 

Habe wenig Zeit zum trainieren als berufstaetige Mutter und so gehe ich meist ins Fitnessstudio. MTB habe ich gerade erst wieder angefangen (eigentlich immer mal wieder) und taste mich langsam wieder ran. 

LG Sandra


----------



## Jumpmaus (9. August 2012)

Hey ho,

schön mal in einen Frauenforum zu landen

Bin neu hier und ganz gespannt, was ich hier so neues erfahren kann.

Ich komme aus dem Kölner-Raum und fahre ein Cube AMS 125 Fully.

Fotos kommen später dazu 

Bin gerne abwärtsorientiert mit meinem Bike unterwegs, muss aber auch noch viel lernen.

Fahre erst seit ca. 4 Monaten mit meinem Fully.

So Mädels...bis später vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumpmaus (9. August 2012)

ach noch was...

Ich habe im Facebook gestern eine Ladies - Mountainbike - Gruppe erstellt.

Nennt sich: Mountain-Bike...only for girls!the way down...

Würde mich über Beiträge, Fotos etc. sehr freuen

Lg


----------



## So-wo (9. August 2012)

Jumpmaus schrieb:


> ach noch was...
> 
> Ich habe im Facebook gestern eine Ladies - Mountainbike - Gruppe erstellt.
> 
> ...



Hallo 
Konnte die Seite leider nicht finden !?!


----------



## Khira (9. August 2012)

Ich auch nicht!

Ich hab am Sonntag meinen Fahrtechnik-Kurs *hibbel hibbel*


----------



## Jumpmaus (9. August 2012)

schaut mal unter dem Link

https://www.facebook.com/groups/411135502257080/

ich hoffe, dass funkzt besser;-)


----------



## Jumpmaus (9. August 2012)

Khira schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht!
> 
> Ich hab am Sonntag meinen Fahrtechnik-Kurs *hibbel hibbel*




Ah super;-)

Ich hab die Technikvon meinem Mann gelernt.

Gibt aber sicherlich Verbesserungspotenzial


----------



## Khira (9. August 2012)

Wenn ich meinen frage bekomme ich ein "draufsitzen und losfahren" zu hören


----------



## Jumpmaus (9. August 2012)

Khira schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinen frage bekomme ich ein "draufsitzen und losfahren" zu hören



Hehe;-)

Augen zu und durch...


----------



## Alpha86 (9. August 2012)

Moin moin mAdels. Ich fahre samstag spontan nach winterberg.


----------



## Jumpmaus (9. August 2012)

Alpha86 schrieb:


> Moin moin mAdels. Ich fahre samstag spontan nach winterberg.




ich fahre die Woche mit meinem Mann nach winterberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibbi1609 (9. August 2012)

Hallo Jumpmaus,

bist du die Carolin bei Facebook?
Komme aus Sankt Augustin und fahre auch gern Abwärts ;-)
Vllt kann man sich ja mal treffen zum Technik üben.

LG Bianca


----------



## worldzocker (9. August 2012)

Sorry falsche Abteilung


----------



## Lykanth (9. August 2012)

Da hat sich jemand in die falsche Kategorie verirrt  Dennoch willkommen ^^


----------



## worldzocker (9. August 2012)

Lykanth schrieb:


> Da hat sich jemand in die falsche Kategorie verirrt  Dennoch willkommen ^^



Mist 
Gesendet von meinem HTC XE


----------



## Jumpmaus (10. August 2012)

bibbi1609 schrieb:


> Hallo Jumpmaus,
> 
> bist du die Carolin bei Facebook?
> Komme aus Sankt Augustin und fahre auch gern Abwärts ;-)
> ...




Hey Bianca,

ja richtig, dass bin ich;-)

Klar können wir gerne mal machen.

lg


----------



## illi3384 (11. August 2012)

Nachdem ich schon länger mehr still als aktiv hier im Forum mitlese und nun einfach mal der Facebook gruppe beigetreten bin wirds wohl Zeit mich mal vorzustellen ;-)

Ich bin Ilka und fahre eher Touren. Abwärts wie viele von euch hier ist nicht so meins, dafür bin ich zu schissig :-D

Auf dem Fahrrad sitzt ich eigentlich schon immer. Wobei ich mit Fahrrad wirklich Fahrrad meine. Das MTB hab ich erst vor gut 1,5 Jahren durch meinen Freund für mich entdeckt. 
Naja ich übe halt. Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen aber der Spaß darf ja auch nicht zu kurz kommen.

LG Ilka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumpmaus (11. August 2012)

illi3384 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich schon länger mehr still als aktiv hier im Forum mitlese und nun einfach mal der Facebook gruppe beigetreten bin wirds wohl Zeit mich mal vorzustellen ;-)
> 
> Ich bin Ilka und fahre eher Touren. Abwärts wie viele von euch hier ist nicht so meins, dafür bin ich zu schissig :-D
> 
> ...



hey,
schön, dass du meiner gruppe beigetreten bist
das ist überhaupt nicht schlimm,wenn du Abhänge nicht so magst.
jeder ist in meiner gruppe willkommen.aus welchen gebiet kommst du?


----------



## Jumpmaus (11. August 2012)

Jumpmaus schrieb:


> hey,
> schön, dass du meiner gruppe beigetreten bist
> das ist überhaupt nicht schlimm,wenn du Abhänge nicht so magst.
> jeder ist in meiner gruppe willkommen.aus welchen gebiet kommst du?




Ich bin durch meinen mann ans biken gekommen und hatte anfangs mit meinem radon hardtail oft nicht so due lust verspürt, bis ich ein paar nette freundschaften mit bikern geschlossen habe.seitdem an hatte ich mit mein cube ams 125 fully gekauft und bin so zufrieden mit dem bike.seitdem an hab ich an meiner technik gefeilt und die angst etwas ausm kopf verloren vor kniffligen trail bzw. abhängen.


----------



## jboe (13. August 2012)

So, ich habe nach all den Jahren jetzt auch einen eigenen Account und kann ein wenig mitmischen 
Um mich kurz vorzustellen: Ich bin 30 Jahre jung und seit 3 Monaten glückliche Mama. 
Die Schwangerschaft habe ich genutzt um mir ein 4Xer aufzubauen ( vielen Dank gilt natürlich meinem Mann ), welches im nahegelegenen Wäldchen so oft es geht ausgefahren wird. Natürlich muss es unbedingt unter realen Voraussetzungen genutzt werden, aber bis dahin werde ich mich noch ein bisschen gedulden müssen und vor allem trainieren....

Ansonsten bin ich im Besitz eines Morewood Shova LT, welches für Bikeparks aufgerüstet wurde, ein Sunn Forestjump für Touren, ein Radl für die Stadt und seit neuesten das Nukeproof Snap, welches noch ein wenig feintuning benötigt.

Ich wohne in Hannover und bin derzeitig oft ohne Bike unterwegs. Der Singletrailer ist aber geordert und wir hoffen das er besser angenommen wird als der Kinderwagen

Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand unter euch, der aus der Umgebung ist und mal Lust auf eine Spazierrunde und ein wenig anderes Geplaudere hat als "Obenreinuntenraus" hat. Und wenn der Singletrailer da ist und von unserer Kleinen für gut befunden wurde auch gern fürs Radeln.


----------



## illi3384 (13. August 2012)

Jumpmaus schrieb:


> hey,
> schön, dass du meiner gruppe beigetreten bist
> das ist überhaupt nicht schlimm,wenn du Abhänge nicht so magst.
> jeder ist in meiner gruppe willkommen.aus welchen gebiet kommst du?



ich komme aus dem Westerwald
Man könnte sagen Nähe Koblenz

Habe gelesen irgendwer kam aus St. Augustin?
Das ist gar nicht mal so weit von mir, ca. 60 km.


----------



## Jumpmaus (14. August 2012)

illi3384 schrieb:


> ich komme aus dem Westerwald
> Man könnte sagen Nähe Koblenz
> 
> Habe gelesen irgendwer kam aus St. Augustin?
> Das ist gar nicht mal so weit von mir, ca. 60 km.



Hi,

koblenz kenn ich, hab lange Jahre in Andernach gewohnt.

Ist ja nicht all zu weit von Troisdorf und St. Augustin entfernt.

Lg Caro


----------



## Aglio-Olio (15. August 2012)

Hi there, 

komme aus Mannheim, bin 29 und fahre seit ca. 2 Jahren. Hab nen Hardtail und irre mich aufm WeiÃen Stein oder KÃ¶nigstuhl rum, hauptsÃ¤chlich alleine, da schwierig Gleichgesinnte aufm gleichen Level zu finden- bergauf mach ich halt extrem gemÃ¼tlich, bergab machts dann um so mehr SpaÃ wenn es schÃ¶ne, mittel-anspruchsvolle Trails gibt. Irgendwann wirds aber langweilig allein, zu zweit (oder mehr) gibt es doch mehr Kick. 
Ich wÃ¼rde sehr gerne den PfÃ¤lzer Wald nÃ¤her kennenlernen. Falls es also jemand gibt, dem es Ã¤hnlich geht, gerne melden.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe and take care!

Ãbrigens, ich verkaufe gerade mein hÃ¼bsches Bergamont (600 â¬), weil ich auf mehr Federweg umsteige. Falls ihr jemanden kennt, der jemanden kennt...ihr wisst schon 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/28386-bergamont-platoon-5-1-fmn-lady-bike


----------



## lomo (16. August 2012)

Aglio-Olio schrieb:


> ... Ich würde sehr gerne den Pfälzer Wald näher kennenlernen. Falls es also jemand gibt, dem es ähnlich geht, gerne melden....



Einfach im passenden Unterforum umschauen, da werden einige Touren angeboten.
Und für ausgesprochene Frauentouren mal mit zena Kontakt aufnehmen.


----------



## Norts (19. August 2012)

Hallo Ladies,
Ich bin Nora, 32 Jahre alt, Grafik-Designerin und seit 1 Monat absolut Bike-besessen. 
Mein Freund fährt schon ne Weile aber erst diesen Sommer bin ich an der (zwar MTB-lahmen, aber wunderschönen) Ahr gefahren. Die Natur und das fahren hat mich so umgehauen, dass ich mir nach meinen billo 200 Euro Cityrad was besseres gönnen wollte. Da hab ich mich doch glatt in das Remedy 9 schwerst verliebt. Seitdem bin ich vollkommen angefixt und denke an nix anderes mehr als ans Fahren. Mein Freund hat mich, mal mehr, mal weniger gefühlvoll ans Enduro fahren rangeführt. Und zackbum, erster Sturz, Radiusköpfchenfraktur. Da liege ich nun und warte, dass ich endlich wieder in die Pedale treten darf. 
Generell bin ich konditionell und fahrtechnisch echt ne Anfängerin mit viel Spass an Singletrails. Wurzeln und 3 Treppenstufen kriege ich hin. 30 km und 500 HM am Tag auch.
Bikerevier: Bergisches (Altenberg, Odenthal), Eifel
Ich suche eine Bike Freundin in meiner Leistungsklasse für Abends und am WE.


----------



## illi3384 (20. August 2012)

Jumpmaus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> koblenz kenn ich, hab lange Jahre in Andernach gewohnt.
> 
> ...



In Andernach arbeite ich.
Genauer wohne ich in einem kleinen Kaff bei Dierdorf. Direkt am WW Steig
Ist natürlich ganz nett, vor allem für mich zum Tourenbiken


----------



## Handson (20. August 2012)

Hallo,
bin auch neu hier...
46 aus NRW...Fahre seit 3 Jahren ein Trekking Rad und mach auch schon mal längere Touren (2-3 Tage) mit meinem Mann..
Irgendwie würde ich gerne umsteigen, kann mich aber nicht entscheiden zwischen Rennrad oder Mountainbike....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (20. August 2012)

Norts schrieb:


> Mein Freund hat mich, mal mehr, mal weniger gefühlvoll ans Enduro fahren rangeführt. Und zackbum, erster Sturz, Radiusköpfchenfraktur. Da liege ich nun und warte, dass ich endlich wieder in die Pedale treten darf.



Na sauber!
Da ich mir vor 3 Jahren selbiges bei einem Sturz in nem Bikepark zerbröselt habe, ein Tipp: Wenn der Bruch mit Platte und Schrauben fixiert wurde, diese auf jeden Fall wieder entfernen lassen (so ca. nach einem Jahr). Die Beweglichkeit des Gelenks bleibt sonst ziemlich eingeschränkt. Die Unfallchirurgen hielten es auch für besser, wenn die Gefahr besteht dass ähnliche Stürze wieder vorkommen. Die Platte und die Schrauben wären dabei dann eher schädlich.
Wichtig auch ein guter Physiotherapeut. Es darf bei den Dehnübungen richtig wehtun.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Norts (21. August 2012)

@ Chaotenkind: Krass. Platte und Schrauben? Physiotherapeut? Bei mir ist es ne glatte Fraktur und irgendwie bin ich bei so ner Chaoten Chirurgien Praxis gelandet, da sagen sie ständig was anderes. Ich hab einfach ne Castschiene bekommen und kann fast selber entscheiden wann ich die abnehme, je nach Schmerz, aber das soll sich wohl nicht auf die Heilung auswirken. Hab auch keinen Physiotherapeuten verschrieben bekommen und nix. Ging auch alles ziemlich hopplahopp. Sollte ich mir nen anderes Chirurgen suchen? Verheilt eigentlich schon ganz gut.
Danke aber für deinen Hinweis.


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. August 2012)

Sicher, dass es nicht das Kahnbein ist? Das wird teilweise auf diese Art versorgt. Dieser Bruch ist, vor allem in den ersten Tagen nach dem Unfall, nicht immer eindeutig auf Röntgenbildern oder CT zu erkennen.
Wenn sich der Bruch im Radiusköpfchen sauber einrichten lässt geht auch die konservative Therapie, d.h. eingipsen. War früher Standart, als es noch keine Schrauben und Platten gab, egal ob der Bruch sich einrichten ließ oder nicht. Meine Oma hat heute noch nen Knick im Handgelenk, da das Radiusköpfchen schief zusammen gewachsen ist. Aber aus meiner eigenen rettungsdienstlichen Praxis kommt mir nur eine Schiene, die man auch noch selbst abnehmen darf wie man will, bei einer Fraktur des Radiusköpfchens schon ein wenig seltsam vor.
Beide Brüche sind übrigens ziemlich häufig nach Stürzen bei denen man versucht, sich mit der Hand abzufangen. Habe beide hinter mir, wobei der Kahnbeinbruch ein qualifizierter Dienstunfall war.
Physiotherapie ist aber wichtig, da sich die Muskelstränge verhärten und verkürzen können. Geht wenn der Bruch verschraubt wird sofort danach, bei Gips oder Schiene halt erst wenn der Bruch verheilt ist.
Unfallchirurgen sind übrigens Schlächter. Völlig schmerzbefreit, wie unsere Notärzte.


----------



## MissPepper (23. August 2012)

Hallihallo, 

bin neu und hoffe hier jemanden aus Berlin und Umgebung zu finden zum Mountainbiking!!! Bin (fast) 32 Jahre und zähle mich eher zu den Anfängern...mein Rad ist zwar schon 10 Jahre alt...fährt aber noch wie ne ein ;-)! Habe auch vor 10 Jahren meine Liebe zum Mountainbiking entdeckt...hatte allerdings ( warum auch immer :-/ ) eine laaaaaannnnggggeeee Pause drin...!


----------



## belong (26. August 2012)

Hallo die Damen,
nachdem ich hier schon einiges fleißig gelesen habe, möchte ich mich nun auch vorstellen... Ich bin Martina, 26 und schon immer mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs... Ich war gerade 2 Wochen in den Alpen, mit meinem alten Bike, dass ich jetzt schon über 10 Jahre fahre und festgestellt, das ich dringend ein neues brauche... ich bin auf der suche nach einem hardtail, da ich das Rad auch oft auf Straßen und in der Stadt brauche, allerdings auch gern im Wald und Gelände fahre... Ich habe auch schon ab und an über ein trekking rad nachgedacht, aber für mich glaube ich nicht das richtige, da kommt mir der Spaß-Faktor zu kurz die bikes sind für mich auch zu "unbeweglich"... ein fully eignet sich nicht für meine bedürfnisse und auch nicht für meinen geldbeutel, obwohl ich schon gefahren bin und es viel spaß gemacht hat 
Ich habe mich schon etwas umgeschaut nach einem neuen Rad, bin aber gespannt, was ihr mir so empfehlen könnt. Ich bin bei Spezialized und Cannondale hängengeblieben. Warum weiß ich nicht, wahrscheinlich weil diese mich optisch am meisten angesprochen haben... Preislich gehe ich bis 1000 Euro mit. Optisch habe ich Lust auf rot oder teilweise rot. Davon kann ich allerdings noch am ehsten abweichen, wenn der Rest stimmt .
Hier mal zwei Räder, die derzeit zu meinen Favoriten gehören: 

http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bikes/mountain/jett/jettcomp

http://www.cannondale.com/2012/bikes/womens/hardtail/trail-sl/2012-trail-sl-womens-3-20781

Was haltet ihr von 29er mtbs für frauen? ich werde nächste woche mal eins Probefahren... Habe mich schon über deren Vor- und Nachteile belesen, bin mir aber nach wie vor unsicher? Hat jemand Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen? Bin vermutlich eh zu klein dafür (1,65), wobei ich denke das hier dann einfach ein kleinerer Rahmen her muss...
Hiermal ein 29er was ich ganz nett finde:

http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bikes/mountain/jett/jettcomp29

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten und über einen regen Austausch...
Liebe Grüße


----------



## piper79 (10. September 2012)

Dann stelle ich mich hier auch endlich mal vor....bin 33 Jahre jung und wohne in Cottbus. Rad gefahren bin ich schon immer, komme eigentlich vom Rennrad fahren aber dazwischen gab es eine ziemlich lange Pause wo ich nur just for Fun gefahren bin. Nun habe ich mir im Juni endlich ein neues Bike zugelegt, ein Cube Reaction pro und ich bin fast nur noch per Bike unterwegs. Vorrangig fahre ich Touren, will mich aber mehr an die Technik auf trails wagen. Ansonsten laufe ich um mich fit zu halten und versuche so oft wie möglich draussen zu sein....schön, das es so viele Gleichgesinnte hier gibt, habe bei uns hier noch nicht so viele getroffen....Freu mich auf interessante Themen rund ums Bike


----------



## Frl.Achterbahn (14. September 2012)

Hallooo,

bin die Kyra, 18 und seit mich mein Bruder diesen Sommer in den Bikepark mitgenommen hat bin ich dem Mounatinbiken verfallen! 
Muss jetzt noch schauen das ich ein eigenes Bike bekomme und nicht immer eins mieten muss. Ich hoffe das wird dieses Jahr noch was!


----------



## Marathon123 (19. September 2012)

Hi Mädels,
Ich habe bis jetzt immer nur den Bikemarkt genutzt aber nun möchte ich auch mal hier im Forum mitlesen. 
Ich heiße Annette und bin 21Jahre alt. Seit letztem Jahr fahre  ich nun MTB. Seit ich 14 bin sitze ich auf dem Rennrad und habe schon an vielen großen Events teilgenommen. 
Nun möchte ich mich mal umschauen, welche Möglichkeiten es da mit dem MTB gibt. 
Vielleicht finde ich ja auch ein paar Tipps für lange Touren. Nächstes Jahr werde ich wohl nicht mehr meinen Randonneur nutzen, sondern möchte mit dem MTB durch die Lettland, Litauen, Estland, Polen und Tschechien.
Sportliche Grüße, Anni

Ps.: Bin immer für ne Trainingsrunde im schönen Sauerland zu haben


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (19. September 2012)

Wo genau im Sauerland?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathon123 (20. September 2012)

Ich komm aus Lippstadt...fahre aber auch gerne bis nach Winterberg. Würd da aber auch gerne mal neue Gegenden kennenlernen.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (20. September 2012)

Winterberg ist von mir auch noch mal 20 Minuten Autofahrt entfernt. Da kenn ich mich leider auch so gar nicht aus


----------



## Marathon123 (21. September 2012)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Winterberg ist von mir auch noch mal 20 Minuten Autofahrt entfernt. Da kenn ich mich leider auch so gar nicht aus



Wo kommst du denn her?


----------



## Alpha86 (21. September 2012)

winterberg bin ich dabei


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (21. September 2012)

Schmallenberger Sauerland. War auch noch nie im Bikepark, bin eher Tourenfahrer, obwohl mich so ein Bikepark auch mal reizen würde. Macht aber wohl mein Bike nicht mit.


----------



## Marathon123 (21. September 2012)

Ich war auch noch nie im Bikepark....ich fahre meist Wanderwege. 
Hättet ihr mal Lust auf ne Tour von Winterberg aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (22. September 2012)

Klar hätt ich Lust, muss aber mit meiner Family vereinbar sein.
Das heisst, ich müsst ein Auto zur Verfügung haben, und mein Mann müsste zuhause sein.
Würd mich aber freuen. Auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich der Dinosaurier unter euch bin, und die mieseste Kondition habe.


----------



## Marathon123 (23. September 2012)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Klar hätt ich Lust, muss aber mit meiner Family vereinbar sein.
> Das heisst, ich müsst ein Auto zur Verfügung haben, und mein Mann müsste zuhause sein.
> Würd mich aber freuen. Auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich der Dinosaurier unter euch bin, und die mieseste Kondition habe.



Das macht ja nichts :-D 
ich mach jetzt aber mal nen seperaten Thread auf. -MTB in/um Winterberg.
Sportliche Grüße


----------



## Rocky81 (30. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin auch neu hier

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike und will ein MTB.
Habe hier im Forum schon so viel gelesen und bin ein bißchen (vielleicht ein bißchen mehr)verunsichert, ob das so zu mir passt.
Denn ich will/muß mit dem  Rad auch Strassen  fahren, bevor ich überhaupt ins Gelände komme. So richtig über Stock und Stein downhill wirds nicht werden, aber mehr als ein Feld-/Waldweg

Hier sind ja so tolle Bilder von überall, die mich schon reizen mal in die Berge zu fahren.

Ich frag mich, wann ist ein MTB angebracht, oder solls was anderes sein?
Wo bekomm ich noch mehr Infos dazu, bzw. könnt ihr mir helfen es herauszufinden.

(Habe jetzt ein "MBT" älteren Datums, ohne Federung und ansonsten strassentauglich ausgestattet)


----------



## Chrige (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Rocky81, willkommen!

Also wenn es mehr als Feld- und Waldwege werden soll, wäre wohl ein Mountain Bike angebracht. Auch ich muss zuerst auf der Strasse fahren, bevor ich ins Gelände komme. Es kommt halt stark auch auf dein Budget an, was für dich geeignet wäre. Aber glaube mir, viele von uns hätten am Anfang auch nicht geglaubt, dass sie irgendwann über Stock und Stein fahren .


----------



## lionceau (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin, wer hätte es gedacht, neu hier =)
Gleichzeitig bin ich ein absoluter Frischling in Sachen Mountainbiken. Ich suche derzeit noch ein Bike und vorweg die Möglichkeit zu testen und in diesem Zusammenhang hier im Forum speziell hauptsächlich erst mal Kontakt zu Gleichgesinnten. Will heißen, dass ich allgemein nach Gesellschaft für den Austausch zum Thema und Touren etc suche, nicht speziell unter Anfängern oder dergleichen.

Ich wohne in Mannheim, bin 26 Jahre alt und ich sitze wie auf Kohlen weil ich eeeendlich mal die Trails erleben möchte anstatt sie in der passiven Rolle als Zuschauer zu verfolgen. In meiner Heimat am Bodensee habe ich bereits ein paar Menschlein im Freundeskreis mit dem gleichen Interesse. Die sind auch allesamt schon ein paar Schritte weiter. Da mich mein Studium die meiste Zeit leider leider aber an Mannheim & Umgebung fesselt wäre es schön, wenn ich hier in der Umgebung auch noch ein paar Kontakte knüpfen könnte. Zusammen machts ja bekanntlich immer mehr Spaß =)


----------



## Rocky81 (2. Oktober 2012)

Chrige schrieb:


> Hallo Rocky81, willkommen!
> 
> Also wenn es mehr als Feld- und Waldwege werden soll, wäre wohl ein Mountain Bike angebracht. Auch ich muss zuerst auf der Strasse fahren, bevor ich ins Gelände komme. Es kommt halt stark auch auf dein Budget an, was für dich geeignet wäre. Aber glaube mir, viele von uns hätten am Anfang auch nicht geglaubt, dass sie irgendwann über Stock und Stein fahren .


danke fürs Willkommen heißen
hach, ich freu mich schon drauf, wenn man hier bei euch die vielen Bilder sieht, *träum* 
 @lionceau: willkommen hier, bin gespannt, was für ein MTB du dir holst und wie du zurecht kommst. Ich überleg auch , ob ich mir erst mal eins ausleihe (muß mal kucken wo) damit ich mal ein Gefühl dafür bekomme, kaufen kann ich dann  immer noch.


----------



## lionceau (2. Oktober 2012)

In Neckargemünd hab ich online ein Geschäft aufgestöbert das auch verleiht. Das möchte ich mir bald mal näher anschauen. Ich denke erst mal leihen und testen ist ganz sinnvoll bevor man sich so ein Bike anschafft. Sind ja jetzt auch nicht ganz billig =)


----------



## die.waldfee (6. Oktober 2012)

Huhu, bin neu hier. wohnen tu ich zwischen München und Garmisch. Ich fahr seit einem Jahr Freeride... hoff hier n paar nette Mädels für spritzige Touren sowohl bergauf als auch bergab zu finde. Momentan verkaufe ich mein Bike, da ich mir ein anderes kaufen möchte. 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/norco-vixa-bj09-gr-s-freerider/80982207-217-5563


----------



## laterra (6. Oktober 2012)

hey! lionceau schöne grüße in meine alte heimat 
Wenn du nach Fahrrädern zum leihen suchst kannst du auch mal in schwetzingen schauen dann musst du nicht so weit fahren. ne freundin von mir hat dort ein rad geliehen - ich frag sie noch mal wie der laden hieß.
ansonsten wenn du trails suchst, schau dir mal den www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de an. das sind fünf ausgeschilderte routen im pfälzer wald, da kommst du mit der S-Bahn prima hin. du kannst dort auch ein fahrrad leihen bei achim von singletrail.cc.


----------



## Athene (8. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin, ja wie sollte es in so einem Vorstellungsthread auch anders sein, neu hier 
Ich bin 26 und wohne im schönen bergischen Städtedreieck Remscheid-Solingen-Wuppertal. Bin jetzt seit 2 Monaten auf dem Bike unterwegs, fahre Forstautobahnen, aber auch schon Single-Trails und würde mich freuen, wenn es ein paar Mädels in der Umgebung gibt, die Lust hätten mal ne gemeinsame Tour zu fahren. Gerne auch welche, die schon Erfahrung im Downhill haben, denn das ist das nächste Projekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lene1902 (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich grüße Euch,
Bin ebenfalls neu hier. Ich komme vom Niederrhein, bin im letzten Winter ins 'kalte' Wasser gesprungen und habe mir einfach mal ein Bike gekauft. 
Seit dem mache ich mehr oder weniger die heimischen Wälder unsicher. 
Viele Grüße an alle Ladies hier!


----------



## Deamin (4. November 2012)

Hallo 
verfolge das Forum nun seit mehreren Monaten und hab mich jetzt endlich dazu entschlossen mich anzumelden. Hab vor knapp 1 1/2 Jahren mit dem MTB angefangen und hab seitdem viel Spaß rund um Bad Kreuznach (allein und mit Freunden).


----------



## homo (11. November 2012)

^^ *hust*^^ bin mir grad nicht ganz schlüssig ob das forum hier auch was für mich wäre  LOL


----------



## Corinnsche (12. November 2012)

Na logo


----------



## NiBi8519 (23. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin ebenfalls neu hier. Ich bin 27 und komme aus dem Siegerland.
Habe mich angemeldet weil ich hier ein Bike kaufen werde  und mich generell gerne mit dem Thema beschäftige.
Hauptsächlich werden die Wälder unsicher gemacht und wenn es sein muss auch die Straße.

Gruß an alle Ladys


----------



## Samira82 (27. November 2012)

aloah, ich bin die sammy aus berlin, bin neu hier und wollt kurz hallo sagen


----------



## IS88 (29. November 2012)

Hey Mädels! So nun will ich mich auch mal vorstellen. Ich heiße Ilka, bin 24 Jahre alt und komme aus dem Raum Gießen. So richtig bike ich erst seit diesem Jahr und bin im Moment noch mit meinem Hardtail unterwegs, das Fully wird dann nächstes Jahr kommen   Wäre toll wenn man noch mehr Leute aus der Umgebung kennenlernen würde  Schöne Grüße & man sieht sich auf den Trails oder im Bikepark


----------



## Samira82 (30. November 2012)

IS88 schrieb:


> Hey Mädels! So nun will ich mich auch mal vorstellen. Ich heiße Ilka, bin 24 Jahre alt und komme aus dem Raum Gießen. So richtig bike ich erst seit diesem Jahr und bin im Moment noch mit meinem Hardtail unterwegs, das Fully wird dann nächstes Jahr kommen   Wäre toll wenn man noch mehr Leute aus der Umgebung kennenlernen würde  Schöne Grüße & man sieht sich auf den Trails oder im Bikepark



hallo ilka 
wünsch dir hier viel spass. so viele mädels sind ja hier nicht im am start. leider. aber wir rocken das schon ^^ schönen tag dir.
gruss, sammy


----------



## Babsi. (5. Dezember 2012)

Also ich hab mich gestern erst hier angemeldet und find alles noch ziemlich verwirrend. Aber das wird schon ((


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dagg_i (7. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Zusammen..ich bin leicht verwirrt hier in diesem großen Community Chaos

Deshalb hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe, um Leute zum Biken zu finden. Kurze Info:

Fahre seit letztem Jahr MTB mit einem Hardtrail von Trek .Bin offen für neues, um jede Menge Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Wohne im Ruhrgebiet in Essen und würde mich über paar nette Begleiterinnen freuen, die Lust haben zu Biken.

Bin bis jetzt nur mit Männern gefahren..die mir momentan zu unregelmäßig Bock haben zu Biken.

Ich freu mich auf Meldungen!


----------



## kotzi89 (11. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Mädels!
Ich bin zwar schon ein paar Monate hier,habe mich bis jetzt noch nicht getraut "Hallo" zu sagen und hole das hiermit nach.
Wie wahrscheinlich der Großteil von euch,bin auch ich durch mein Männlein zum MTB gekommen und habe damit endlich mal einen Sport gefunden,der mich total begeistert. Ich wohne im schönen Tirol. Habe die Berge also direkt vor der Tür,jedoch trau ich mich nicht immer mit voller Überzeugung auf die Tausender hoch.
Durch meine Fernbeziehung bestreite ich die meiste Zeit allein im Sattel und vielleicht findet sich ja hier jemand.


----------



## Fretchen72 (12. Dezember 2012)

So dann reih ich mich auch mal ein....heiße Kerstin bin 40 ...bin durch meinem besten Freund zum Crossbiken vor ca. 6 Monaten gekommen.....ach ja komme aus Troisdorf...falls es hier welche gibt, die aus der nähe , für gemeinsame Touren sind wir immer zu haben....lg


----------



## tanja1302 (22. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin Tanja und werde wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr öfters in Leipzig unterwegs sein, mein Arbeitgeber wünscht dies so... Kennt ihr irgendwo was, wo man sich einfach so anschließen kann zum biken? Liebe Grüße


----------



## schnanderl (22. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute,

bin neu hier und noch ziemlich verwirrt, wer kann mir behilflich sein?

lg
Abdrea


----------



## tanja1302 (22. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Andrea,

ich bin auch neu hier?

Wie kann ich dir helfen?

Liebe Grüße Tanja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (22. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Ihr 2, bin auch relativ neu hier hab vorher auch nur mitgelesen 

Wo gibt es denn Probleme? Wenn man helfen kann dann einfach fragen

Gruß Schranzi


----------



## tanja1302 (22. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Schranzi,

danke für deine Hilfe 

Hier hat es halt so viele "Freds", kann man sich da einfach so einklinken ?

Oder gibt es irgendwo ne "Liste" wo die Treffpunkte sind für bestimmte Treffen/Orte?

LG 
Tanja


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Dezember 2012)

Ja, z.B. in den Regionalthreads, Leipzig wäre hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=138


LG
CK


----------



## tanja1302 (24. Dezember 2012)

Danke, schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch 

LG
Tanja


----------



## Bener (24. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Tanja!

Herzlich willkommen im IBC!

Und: Frohes Fest und guten Rutsch!

Bener


----------



## tanja1302 (25. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Bener,

wünsche ich dir auch 

LG
Tanja


----------



## NiBi8519 (31. Dezember 2012)

Hi Lempi, 

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum 
Ich denke durch die Feiertage sind so einige nicht richtig aus dem Qaurk gekommen- bei mir ist es jedenfalls auch so 

Einen Guten Rutsch allen und auf ein schönes bike Jahr


----------



## NiBi8519 (31. Dezember 2012)

tanja1302 schrieb:


> Hallo Schranzi,
> 
> danke für deine Hilfe
> 
> ...




Hi Tanja,

hab grade erst gesehen das Du geantwortet hast 
Also Du kannst sicherlich Dich einfach einklinken- mache ich ja auch 

Gruß Schranzi


----------



## BMCSpeedy (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

bin seit 5 Jahren auf meinem MTB Centurion Backfire unterwegs gewesen. Seit einer Woche fahre ich ein Speedfox Fully. Es ist kein Vergleich. Es fährt wie auf Schienen. Da macht das Fahren richtig Laune.


----------



## clara.jane (9. Januar 2013)

Hallo Mädels  
ich bin auch neu hier, heisse Clara, bin 27 Jahre alt und mein Freund möchte diesen Sommer auch eine Radtour über mehrere Tage mit mir machen...
Ich bin eigentlich eher mehr die Asphaltfahrerin auf dem Rennrad und nicht so die "Off Road Bikerin"  aaaaaber egal! Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass meine Rennradzeit auch schon etwas her sind... Ich fühle mich einfach mal komplett nicht vorbereitet für sowas.... HILFE !
Wie bereitet ihr euch denn auf eure Langstreckenfahrten vor?? Simples Ausdauertraining?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen hier im Forum.
Also ich kann leider nichts dazu sagen was die Vorbereitung betrifft. Ich selber fahre nur ab und an Tagestouren so 100 km mit meinem MTB. Ansonsten halt ganz normal und so oft es geht einfach Bike schnappen und ab durch den heimischen Wald düsen
Ich denke Du solltest einfach versuchen viel zu fahren und das nicht nur Straße und vlt mal noch ab und an laufen gehen?
Ich würde es wohl so machen.
Gruß Schranzi
Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Januar 2013)

clara.jane schrieb:


> Wie bereitet ihr euch denn auf eure Langstreckenfahrten vor?? Simples Ausdauertraining?



Viel fahren, ja, 3-4 x pro Woche und die Streckenlänge langsam steigern. Nicht nur flach, auch Höhenmeter.
Ansonsten Intervalltraining. Großes Kettenblatt + kleines Ritzel und dann im Wiegetritt bis die Oberschenkel brennen und man glaubt, nichts geht mehr. Dann hinsetzen, runterschalten und ganz locker ca. 2 Minuten ausfahren. Das Ganze, wenn es geht, eine Stunde lang. Steigerung: die Wiegetritteinheiten am Berg fahren, das Ausfahren bergab. Am Besten eine schöne und von der Länge her passende Steigung suchen und dort immer auf und ab fahren. Da kann man Stunden bei zubringen. Ist langweilig, hilft aber.
Krafttraining für die Beinmuskulatur in der Muckibude ist noch eine Alternative.
Wir fahren mehrere Mehrtagestouren im Jahr, auch mit technischem Anspruch, Rennsteig-Wanderweg, Saar-Hunsrück-Steig und so. Tagestouren im Spessart mit technischen Einlagen zwischen 120-180 km, kommen ebenfalls mehrmals im Jahr vor. Die o.g. Vorbereitung hat am Anfang gut geholfen, mittlerweile reichen 3-4 Touren von 50-120 km pro Woche, wobei eine davon 500-1200 Höhenmeter aufweisen soll, um das Niveau zu halten.


----------



## Chrige (11. Januar 2013)

Hallo Clare und willkommen hier!
Zu deiner Frage kommt es auch drauf an, wie die Tour ausschauen wird. Sind da viele Höhenmeter dabei, wie sieht der Untergrund aus (Naturstrassen, Singletrail, Asphalt)?
Falls du viele Höhenmeter dabei hast, würde ich wie Chaotenkind meint Berge (Anstiege) fahren, Intervall Training machen, Krafttraining. Falls es eininges an Singletrails hat, würde ich dir auch etwas Techniktraining anraten. Mit einer besseren Technik kannst du auch Kraft sparen. 
Und sonst einfach Ausdauertraining und viel fahren .
Ich war schon zweimal auf zweiwöchigen Touren und habe nur gute Erfahrung gemacht (wobei es bei der zweiten Tour mit besserer Technik schon etwas besser ging).
Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## clara.jane (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo Mädles !!
Vielen Dank für Euren Rat . Das hört sich nach einer Menge Arbeit an .... oh mann! Ich wohne praktischerweise am Berg , dann habe ich ja schon mal ne Anlaufstelle .
Ja leider ist das ja mein Problem... Ich habe noch keine Ahnung welchen Untergrund ich bei der Tour befahren werde... mein Freund ist so ein Spontanplaner  ! Das ist wirklich furchtbar...


----------



## Saba2010 (15. Januar 2013)

Darf ich mich mal als stille Mitleserin outen? Altersmäßig nicht mehr ganz taufrisch, MTB immer mal wieder probiert, bin ich seit 2 Jahren Besitzerin eines Fullys und taste mich so langsam ran an den Speck. Spaß macht es, auch wenn es manchmal (über-)fordert... kommende Saison soll meine werden, allerdings muß ich mal an der fitneß arbeiten 

Saba


----------



## So-wo (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo Saba 
Das alter ist nur eine Zahl ....


----------



## Saba2010 (15. Januar 2013)

Sonny13 schrieb:


> Das alter ist nur eine Zahl ....



Dann... bin ich total jung


----------



## So-wo (15. Januar 2013)

Sag ich doch ) ich auch


----------



## Tesla71 (16. Januar 2013)

Saba2010 schrieb:


> Darf ich mich mal als stille Mitleserin outen? Altersmäßig nicht mehr ganz taufrisch, MTB immer mal wieder probiert, bin ich seit 2 Jahren Besitzerin eines Fullys und taste mich so langsam ran an den Speck. Spaß macht es, auch wenn es manchmal (über-)fordert... kommende Saison soll meine werden, allerdings muß ich mal an der fitneß arbeiten
> 
> Saba



Neenee, das ist voll OK. In meinem Alter geht's nur noch bergab. Rauf dann halt mit Lift.  

...und dann fährt Sonny noch locker an mir vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## So-wo (17. Januar 2013)

Naja das war letztes Jahr ....
Moment sitze ich zu Haus und koriere gerade mein innen Band anriss im Knie aus ,schon  7 te Woche :-((
Aber die nächste alpüberquerung ist schon gebucht "schmuglerpfade " ) das baut mich auf ...und heute darf ich das erste mal Biathlon auf der Rolle schauen zwar nur ganz leicht aber schon mal wieder treten oder das Gefühl dafür


----------



## sandee.d (30. Januar 2013)

hallo meine lieben!
nach langem forum verfolgen, habe ich die hürde der registration auch geschafft 

Bin jetzt das 3. Jahr auf meinem Canyon FRX Rockzone unterwegs. Das wird nun durch ein Specialized StatusII ersetzt, dass mein Freund gerade nach Hause gebracht hat..altaa ich muss nach Hause 

Ach ja, bin aus Österreich, Wien um genau zu sein.

So von mir aus kann der Schnee jetz weg und die Bikeparks aufmachen  

grüße,sandee


----------



## NiBi8519 (30. Januar 2013)

Hi,
dann mal herzlich willkommen! 

Edit: ich will auch ein Freund der mir so ein Bike anschleppt

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## sandee.d (30. Januar 2013)

Hey! Danke! 

Ja ich sitz hier schon auf Nadeln!!! 
Der hat auch vorgestern sein Demo angeschleppt  Nur fair das heute mein Status da ist!!!!!


----------



## NiBi8519 (30. Januar 2013)

Also ein Demo hätte ich auch gerne naja generell nen DH Bike auch wenn ich es nie richtig ausfahren würde wahrscheinlich 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## sandee.d (30. Januar 2013)

würdest du, weil dir alles andere zu langweilig werden würde damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (31. Januar 2013)

sandee.d schrieb:


> würdest du, weil dir alles andere zu langweilig werden würde damit



.... und der Bikepark wäre auch nicht weit weg.....

Ne ne lieber nicht- ich kenn mich und meine Fahrweise. Das ging nicht lange gut


----------



## sandee.d (31. Januar 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> .... und der Bikepark wäre auch nicht weit weg.....
> 
> Ne ne lieber nicht- ich kenn mich und meine Fahrweise. Das ging nicht lange gut



Schon ausprobiert? Sicher oder?


----------



## NiBi8519 (31. Januar 2013)

Ne hab ich noch nicht.
Das interesse ist auch noch nicht all zu lange vorhanden 
Hab bis mitte letzten Jahres immer gedacht- hauptsache es fährt....
Nun ja dann hab ich angefangen mal an meinem HT zu schrauben und umzubauen- war ganz nett 
Dann hat es mich gepackt und ich hab mir hier im Market ein Am/Enduro gekauft was ich zu Zeit umbaue- richtung Enduro....
Damit bin ich eigentlich zufrieden 
Es ist für mich schon ein Sprung da mir dieses "hauptsache es fährt" nicht mehr reicht 
Also alles ganz langsam angehen... 
Vlt. bau ich mir irgendwann mal einfach so ein DH zusammen und dann kann ich ja mal schauen was damit so passiert etc.
Fährst Du nur in Parks???


----------



## sandee.d (31. Januar 2013)

Oha, ne fleißige Schrauberin.
Da ich umgezogen bin kenn ich mich in der Gegend nicht so gut aus das ich jetz Waldausfahrten machen kann. Mit Förster und Co. is das hier ja auch so ne Sache. Kommt aber noch  Da der nächste Bikepark nicht weit weg is werd ich dort hauptsächlich meine Zeit verbringen, da wird aber noch Schi gefahren ^^


----------



## NiBi8519 (31. Januar 2013)

Naja ich wurschtel mich da auch eher so durch- alles kapier ich auch noch nicht 
Bisher bin ich auch bei uns im Wald gefahren und vlt. mal quer durch. Denke wenn man da was kennt ist das auch ok 
Also ich habe dieses jahr vor quasi mich auf die Suche zu begeben und bei uns im Wald mal zu schauen wo man so quer durch kann und evtl. eine kleine Strecke daraus zu machen... Aber das heißt ja dann auch erst mal fröhliches rum gurken durch den Wald und durchs Gestrüpp tigern  Kann mir aber denken das sowas auch Spaß machen kann... Ich bin eh ein draußen- Wald Kind   
Bei uns haben welche mal eine Rampe im Wald gebaut- sah auch ganz nett aus.
Naja aber die führte über nen Weg das war etwas blöd. nach paar Tagen als ich dabei mal genauer schauen wollte war sie hinüber. Tja haben bestimmt die Spieser aus unserem Kaff zerstört. Wenn Du bei uns angedonnert kommst schlackern die mit den Ohren und schauen dich wie ein Weltwunder an.... naja mir egal 
Wo kommst Du denn her?

Hach iwie könnte ich schreiben und schreiben hihi   
Ab und an kommen einfach Romane raus auch wenn man sich kurzhalten will


----------



## sandee.d (31. Januar 2013)

romane hin, romane her..unterhaltung is doch immer gut 

Ich bin aus Wien (Ösi..höhö) aber ich hab schon gehört das es in der Umgebung ein bisschen Wald und Berg geben soll wo man ballern kann...und so richtig halt am Semmering ( 1,5h Std weg). Da werd ich mich dann auch mal am meisten übers WE aufhalten. Aber wir werden sehn was die Saison bringt. Hatte vorher auch nen hometrail quasi hinterm Haus mit ein paar Abfahrten die laune machen. 

ja selber bauen, pfu...blöderweise hab ich da mal im Sommer was gestartet durch die Hitze war mir das aber zu blöd und das wars dann


----------



## NiBi8519 (31. Januar 2013)

Hehe stimmt- quatschen ist immer gut 

Ahh cool Wien. Also wenn mich mal rein gar nix mehr bei uns hält würde ich dahin ziehen wollen 

Vlt. gibt es ja auch Rad Clubs da bekommt man ja auch viel mit wenn man sich nicht so auskennt.
Oder halt mal googlen was es so in der Umgebung gibt.

Also komplett selbst bauen will ich auch nicht. Wie gesagt- mal schauen was der Wald so außerhalb der Waldautobahn hergibt. Und wenn es nicht zu sehr auffällt, gibts ein paar Hügel oder so die mal geschaufelt werden.

Ist bei uns auch so ne Sache da wir Biker ja die Rowdies überhaupt sind 
Ab und an verstehe ich die auch


----------



## sandee.d (31. Januar 2013)

Du der Wald gibt so einiges her, was man am ersten Blick gar nicht sieht und plötzlich tut sich ein trail auf  paar Hügel is gut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Rowdies  haha...hast aber recht. Stichwort:Förster


----------



## NiBi8519 (31. Januar 2013)

Ja genau danach suche ich noch 
Hihi Stichwort Förster- ähm ja obwohl ich in nem Kaff wohne und der Förster ebenso habe ich Ihn vlt. 3x im Leben erst gesehen. Was auch verdammt gut so ist


----------



## sandee.d (31. Januar 2013)

Und nie was gesagt der Gute oder wie? Pff bei uns wirst du mitn Hund gestellt der dir seine hässlichen Zähne zeigt..gsd mir persönlich noch nicht passiert. Aber das mal zuuuufällig ein Baum quer übern weg liegt schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (31. Januar 2013)

Hehe ne noch nie was außer halt die Spaziergänger oder eine die mit mir fährt  :what: die sagt immer ich fahre unmöglich etc. Die hat auch net mehr alle Spaten im Schuppen :screwy: 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rowing (7. Februar 2013)

Hey!
So ich Bin die Alex und bin neu "auf dem Lady bike board"=)und bin 22 jahre jung =)
Bin seit einer woche endlich wieder im Besitz einen schönen bike´s (Fluent 1 2012) 

Vielleicht liest man sich ja =)

MFG

Alex


----------



## NiBi8519 (7. Februar 2013)

Dann sag ich mal HALLO und herzlich willkommen an Board


----------



## sandee.d (7. Februar 2013)

Rowing schrieb:


> Hey!
> So ich Bin die Alex und bin neu "auf dem Lady bike board"=)und bin 22 jahre jung =)
> Bin seit einer woche endlich wieder im Besitz einen schönen bike´s (Fluent 1 2012)
> 
> ...


Hey, neues bike klingt immer gut! viel spass damit!

lg,sandee


----------



## Reverend_P (11. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## Fantasmina (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Wage mich vom Südrand der Alpen ins Forum. Wohne wohl in einem Bikeparadies, Tessin, Südschweiz, ziemlich steil. Bin seit 7 Jahren da, vorher war ich am Nordrand der Schweiz, Schaffhausen, ebenfalls Bikeparadies, nicht ganz so steil.
Fahre ein Fully, Ghost ziemlich neu. Ich hingegen schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen, aber so fit wie nie .
Lese gespannt das Forum Ladies only, gefällt mir.
Ciao, ciao


----------



## verwirrteNuss (11. Februar 2013)

hi =)

sooo, ich bin sozusagen auch neu hier (habs ladies only forum bis jetzt übersehen :/ ) und stell mich mal vor 
 ich heisse alina, bin 25 jahre alt, komme aus münchen und fahre ein trek session 88.

ich freu mich auf nette biker ladies und gute threads


----------



## sandee.d (12. Februar 2013)

verwirrteNuss schrieb:


> hi =)
> 
> sooo, ich bin sozusagen auch neu hier (habs ladies only forum bis jetzt übersehen :/ ) und stell mich mal vor
> ich heisse alina, bin 25 jahre alt, komme aus münchen und fahre ein trek session 88.
> ...


hallöchen uuund cooles bike!!!


----------



## NiBi8519 (12. Februar 2013)

Hallo Ihr zwei 

Wow @verwirrteNuss da haste mal ein Hammer GEschoss vvon Bike  Das Gefällt mir!

WIr lesen uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verwirrteNuss (12. Februar 2013)

hallloo  jaa, ich saß einmal probehalber drauf... und zack musste das scratch 7 weichen und das session musste her


----------



## sandee.d (13. Februar 2013)

verwirrteNuss schrieb:


> hallloo  jaa, ich saß einmal probehalber drauf... und zack musste das scratch 7 weichen und das session musste her


das kenn ich von wo  so kam ich zu meinem status2


----------



## Chrige (15. Februar 2013)

Fantasmina schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Wage mich vom Südrand der Alpen ins Forum. Wohne wohl in einem Bikeparadies, Tessin, Südschweiz, ziemlich steil.


 
Wiedermal eine aus der Schweiz! Willkommen! Falls du mal eine Bikegefährtin nördlich vom Gotthard suchst, darfst du dich gerne melden .


----------



## Fantasmina (18. Februar 2013)

Hallo Chrige

Natürlich gerne, das gleiche gilt in umgekehrter Richtung. Bin meist alleine auf meinen Touren unterwegs, freue mich auf Gesellschaft!

Fantasmina


----------



## Mrs_Nutella (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen 

mein name ist vanessa, ich bin 21 jahre jung und komme aus dem schönen braunschweig. ich habe keinerlei erfahrung in sachen mtb und möchte mich auf diesem weg ein bisschen "weiterbilden". ich möchte gerne 4x fahren und bin mit meinem lebensgefährten (downhill fahrer) kräftig auf der suche nach einem passenden fahrrad für meine schlanken 161cm  ich würde mich sehr über ein paar weibliche tipps und ratschläge freuen


----------



## Tesla71 (19. Februar 2013)

Mrs_Nutella schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen
> 
> mein name ist vanessa, ich bin 21 jahre jung und komme aus dem schönen braunschweig. ich habe keinerlei erfahrung in sachen mtb und möchte mich auf diesem weg ein bisschen "weiterbilden". ich möchte gerne 4x fahren und bin mit meinem lebensgefährten (downhill fahrer) kräftig auf der suche nach einem passenden fahrrad für meine schlanken 161cm  ich würde mich sehr über ein paar weibliche tipps und ratschläge freuen



Hi Vanessa, schau mal in den Threads Frauen beraten Männer. Bin mir sicher, daß so was schon mal vorkam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rs-cycling.deto (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo! 

Ich bin der Robert und auch neu hier. Ich bin 23 Jahre jung und wohne im Erzgebirge... 

Ich bin seit neuestem stolzer 29" - Fahrer  

Hab auch eine eigene Homepage, auf welcher ich meine Radsport - Erlebnisse schildere... würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mal vorbeischaut und den Kommentar hinterlasst. http://rs-cycling.de.to

Man schreibt sich! 





http://rs-cycling.de.to


----------



## Mausoline (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo Robert


Willkommen im Ladies Only


----------



## Jumpmaus (21. Februar 2013)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Hi Vanessa, schau mal in den Threads Frauen beraten Männer. Bin mir sicher, daß so was schon mal vorkam.



hey vanessa,
ich bin ca ,1,65 groß und auch schlank.ich persönlich komme mit meinem cube ams 125 lte super zurecht.hat vorne 140 und hinten 125.gleicht sich aber gut aus.kann ich also nur empfehlen


----------



## Jumpmaus (21. Februar 2013)

Mrs_Nutella schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen
> 
> mein name ist vanessa, ich bin 21 jahre jung und komme aus dem schönen braunschweig. ich habe keinerlei erfahrung in sachen mtb und möchte mich auf diesem weg ein bisschen "weiterbilden". ich möchte gerne 4x fahren und bin mit meinem lebensgefährten (downhill fahrer) kräftig auf der suche nach einem passenden fahrrad für meine schlanken 161cm  ich würde mich sehr über ein paar weibliche tipps und ratschläge freuen



hey vanessa,ich bin ca ,1,65 groß und auch schlank.ich persönlich komme mit meinem cube ams 125 lte super zurecht.hat vorne 140 und hinten 125.gleicht sich aber gut aus.kann ich also nur empfehlen


----------



## purejulie (22. Februar 2013)

Hallo, ich bin auch neu hier, 27 und Einsteigerin, versuche im Trailbereich ein bisschen besser zu werden, nette Leutchen im Raum Mittelhessen zu treffen, fahre derzeit noch ein Billig HT von Haibike.


----------



## 08LanE (23. Februar 2013)

Hey,
also eigentlich bin ich ja nicht neu hier, 
aber ich habe bisher hier in dem Ladies Only noch nicht wirklich viel geschrieben.
Nur im Trialforum.
Ich fahre KEIN Mountainbike, sondern bis jetzt nur Trial. ;-)
Aber vielleicht ändert das sich ja dieses Jahr mal, wenn ich mich mal überwinde Mountainbike zu fahren.
Nicht falsch verstehen, aber für mich ist das irgendwie total langweilig.
Wobei es vielleicht auch daran liegt, dass ich nicht lange durchhalte.... =D
Deshalb weiß ich jetzt nicht ob das überhaupt hier reinpasst.
Aber ich bin ja auch ein Mädel ;-)
Naja, auf jeden Fall fahre ich seit 4,5 Jahren Trial und seit einem Jahr auch Wettkämpfe.
Fals ihr damit was anfangen könnt, ich fahre ein Neon Wing, zusammengestellt aus einem Monty...
LG 08LanE


----------



## enjooy (16. März 2013)

hey ich bin die niki und komm aus österreich (vieleicht noch andere aus der nähe von wien hier? )

bin 1.58 und hab erst mit dirtbiken angfangen und hab ein customrad:

Rahmen: agent!bikes orange größe S
Feder: Marzzochi DJ1
Lenker + Pedale: Nox
Bremse: Magura Louise


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (16. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen!
Bin auch neu hier und möchte mich direkt vorstellen. Ich fahre zwischendurch ein/zwei Stunden mit dem Rad, aber bis vor 2 Wochen eher sporadisch. Fahren kann ich für eine Nicht-Mountainbike-Erfahrene ganz gut; auf nem Fully fühl ich mich wohl, bin mal ein Steppenwolf von nem Bekannten gefahren, ist ja wohl der Hammer! Sprünge sind mit nem Fully ja viel einfacher als mit nem Hardtail ;-)
..Habe auch schon eine 4-Tages Tour durch Bayern gemacht (da war ich noch voll im Training). Jetzt fange ich gerade wieder an, meine Kondition aufzubauen durch regelmäßiges Spinning! Und um den 22.04.'13 herum kommt mein neues Rad: Das Cube AMS 130 oder 110.. und das würd ich gern ausprobieren.
Vielleicht hat direkt jemand Lust, mit mir zu fahren. Von Bochum bis ins Sauerland bin ich flexibel! Ich freu mich auf Mitfahrerinnen


----------



## samafa (18. März 2013)

Hallo und viele Grüße aus dem Pfälzer Wald.
Lese schon länger, mit großem Interesse, bei eurem Board mit und hab mich jetzt auch bei euch angemeldet.
Kurz zu meiner Person.
Bin Baujahr 1975 und seit 2 Jahren mit meinem Bike im Pfälzer Wald unterwegs bzw. mache Ihn unsicher.
Bin noch am Anfang meiner Bikerodyssee, aber wer viel übt wird auch mal ein Meister sein.


----------



## NiBi8519 (18. März 2013)

Na dann mal ein Herzlich Willkommen von meiner Seiter 
Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß hier 
Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBC-Lufi (23. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

Bin 30 Jahre alt und komme aus der Schweiz.
Bin in diesem Sport noch eine Anfängerin und möchte mir bald ein MTB kaufen.
Habe mir folgende Modelle angeschaut, welches würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

GT Avalanche Hans Rey
http://www.thebikeshop.de/GT-Avalanche-Hans-2013

Oder

Wheeler Mountainbike Hardtail Passera XT-30
http://www.ochsnersport-club.ch/de/angebot/wheeler/

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure wertvolle Tipps

LG Lucia


----------



## 4mate (24. März 2013)

Ganz klar Nr. 2 - wegen der besseren Komponenten, 1,5 Kg leichter

GT-2013-Avalanche-Hans-Rey-2013-Pearl-White-

Wheeler-Passera-XT-30-Gang-Farbe-grau-blau


----------



## Normansbike (24. März 2013)

Moin


----------



## IBC-Lufi (24. März 2013)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

Danke für eure Antworte. Mir ist aber erst jetzt klar dass das Fahrrad welches ich bei Ochsner Sport gesehen habe wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich das Modell Wheeler Passers XT30 ist.. Ist zwar so angeschrieben aber schaut bitte nochmals die Komponenten an aus dem Link

http://www.ochsnersport-club.ch/de/angebot/wheeler/

Das richtige Modell Passera XT-30 (wie auf radl-ecke.de) ist zu teuer für mein aktuelles Budget.
Möchte max. um die 800/900 euro ausgeben.

Würde trotzdem einer der von mir obenerwähnte Modelle gehen oder welches MTB würdet ihr mir mit meinem Budget empfehlen?

Vielen Dank Im Voraus

Lucia







4mate schrieb:


> Ganz klar Nr. 2 - wegen der besseren Komponenten, 1,5 Kg leichter
> 
> GT-2013-Avalanche-Hans-Rey-2013-Pearl-White-
> 
> Wheeler-Passera-XT-30-Gang-Farbe-grau-blau


----------



## IBC-Lufi (24. März 2013)

IBC-Lufi schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> Danke für eure Antworte. Mir ist aber erst jetzt klar dass das Fahrrad welches ich bei Ochsner Sport gesehen habe wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich das Modell Wheeler Passers XT30 ist.. Ist zwar so angeschrieben aber schaut bitte nochmals die Komponenten an aus dem Link
> 
> ...



WICHTIG 
Ich wäre euch um eine Antwort auf meine letzte Nachricht super dankbar.
Da das Ochsnersport Geschäft in meiner nähe mir das Wheeler MTB (welches zur Zeit im Angebot ist) für mich bis morgen Abend reserviert hat, muss ich mich bis dann entscheiden. Ansonsten stellen Sie es wieder im Verkauf.

Übrigens mir wurde auch noch das MTB Radon ZR Lady 6.0 empfohlen.

Welches soll ich kaufen?

DANKE DANKE IM VORAUS!!!!


----------



## RedOrbiter (25. März 2013)

hallo IBC-Lufi

Wichtig > Ich würde mich von Ochsnersport auf keinen Fall unter Zeitdruck setzen lassen.

Ich habe Dir hier noch ein Bike-Tipp. 
Das Canyon  Yellowstone AL 5.0 W
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3003
Ist durchs Band eher hochwertiger ausgestattet und kostet 799Euro
Bitte Beachten: Canyon ist ausschliesslich ein Direktversender.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## 4mate (25. März 2013)

Canyon Yellowstone AL 5 W müsste in die Schweiz auf eigene Iniatitive importiert werden.
Im Schweizer Land wird Canyon unter dem Namen "Pure Cycling" (früher Coast) vertrieben.
Es gibt jedoch kein einziges Modell mit 26"
http://www.purecycling.ch/shop/?type=mtb#tab-mountainbikes

Das Radon ZR Lady 6.0 gehört zu den bestausgestatteten MTB in dieser Preisklasse
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Lady-6-0_id_21704_.htm


----------



## IBC-Lufi (25. März 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Canyon Yellowstone AL 5 W müsste in die Schweiz auf eigene Iniatitive importiert werden.
> Im Schweizer Land wird Canyon unter dem Namen "Pure Cycling" (früher Coast) vertrieben.
> Es gibt jedoch kein einziges Modell mit 26"
> http://www.purecycling.ch/shop/?type=mtb#tab-mountainbikes
> ...




Ok, ich denke ich werde dass Angebot von Ochsner Sport mal ausschliessen.
Bezüglich importierung des Canyon Bikes gibt es kein Problem, ich könnte es nach Konstanz schicken lassen und es dann dort abholen.
Rein optisch gesehen finde ich beide MTB (Canyon und Radon) sehr schön.
Der Preis ist identisch, wie sieht es mit der Qualität der jeweiligen Komponenten aus, sind Sie vergleichbar oder gibt es grössere Unterschiede?
Welches würdet ihr nehmen? 

Schönen Täg

Lucia


----------



## Fantasmina (25. März 2013)

Hallo Lucia

Lese grade dein Interesse für ein Mountainbike. Verkaufe mein Fully All-Mountain für CHF 1200.-. Es ist ein Ghost Miss AMR 7500 Jahrgang 2011, Rahmengrösse 44cm (Neupreis CHF 2400.-).

Lass mich wissen, falls es dich interessiert, sende ich dir alle technischen Details.

Gruss
Francesca


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBC-Lufi (25. März 2013)

Fantasmina schrieb:


> Hallo Lucia
> 
> Lese grade dein Interesse für ein Mountainbike. Verkaufe mein Fully All-Mountain für CHF 1200.-. Es ist ein Ghost Miss AMR 7500 Jahrgang 2011, Rahmengrösse 44cm (Neupreis CHF 2400.-).
> 
> ...



Hallo Francesca,
danke für dein Angebot.
Ich rechne aber mit einem Budget von ca. CHF 800. Viel mehr möchte ich im moment nicht ausgeben.
Aber danke trotzdem dass Du geschrieben hast, Grüsse ins wunderschöne Tessin
Lucia


----------



## Fantasmina (25. März 2013)

Hallo Lucia

Also dann, viel Glück beim Bikekauf und danach viel Spass damit auf den Trails!

Francesca


----------



## RedOrbiter (25. März 2013)

Das genannten Radon und das Canyon Bike sind meiner Meinung nach sehr gleichwertig. 
Beim Canyon sind die Pedalen schon dabei und ist minim leichter. Dafür musst du das Canyon aus Deutschland selber importieren.
Die Unterschiede sind also äusserst klein. Da würde ich einfach das Bike wählen das mir besser gefällt. Ich denke Du wirst mit beiden Bikes eine Menge Freude haben.
Für dein genanntes Budget sind beide Bikes das Optimum. Mehr geht fast nicht.



cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## malerosh (21. April 2013)

Hallo Hallo 

hier kommt noch mehr weibliche Unterstüzung für euch. 

ich bin durch meinen Mann ans Mountainbiken gekommen. Interessiert bin ich sowieso immer an actionreichen Sportarten. Nun haben wir durch Umzug ins Rheinland auch das richtige Gelände vor der Tür (an der Küste ist das ja nicht wirklich der Fall). Und so habe ich den Reitsattel gegen einen Fahrradsattel getauscht. Durch das reiten habe ich schon mal was das Gleichgewicht halten/Gewicht in die richtige Richtung verlagern angeht keine Probleme. Inzwischen werde ich auch mutiger und sicherer im Umgang mit dem Bike. Ich fahre auf einem Cube XMS durch die Gegend, Männe auf einem älteren Votec. 
Im Moment wurschteln wir uns so durch die Ville, haben schon viele schöne Strecken gefunden, gestern den ersten Kontakt zu einem pflichtbewussten Förster gehabt.


----------



## coop87 (24. April 2013)

Hallo Mädels 

bin 25, aus der Nähe von München und seit nem Monat auch wieder auf dem Bike-Trip 
Fahre im Moment ein recht altes Hardtail, welches es mir ab und an nicht einfach macht (= 

Mit viel Interesse hab ich ein paar Treads durchgesehen und mich dazu entschieden hier anzumelden um noch gaaaaaaanz viel zu lernen 

Grüße
Simone


----------



## NiBi8519 (24. April 2013)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen hier im Forum 

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß hier! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wetterfroschn (29. April 2013)

Nun will ich mich auch mal kurz vorstellen nachdem ich schon seit einiger Zeit immer wieder hier mitlese... 

Fahre eigentlich schon mehr oder weniger seit ein paar Jahren MTB... leider nicht so regelmäßig oder "ausdauernd" wie es vielleicht sein sollte... aber wie sollte es anders sein, es fehlt einfach oft die Zeit dazu... 

Ich freue mich hier auf jeden Fall spannende Geschichten zu lesen, den einen oder anderen Tipp zu bekommen und mich von euch inspirieren zu lassen


----------



## Jazzy21 (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo Mädels,
bin auch neu hier (war aber schonmal kurz da vor ca. 2 Jahren ).
Wollt mich auch mal vorstellen.
Bin die Jasi aus Breitengüßbach bei Bamberg. Ich fahre seit ca. 3,5 Jahren Mountainbike, AM seit 1,5 Jahren. Mein neuer Schatz seit fast 1 Woche: ein Giant Reign X0, Vorgänger war ein RedBull NPL  aber dieses Jahr solls noch a weng härter zu gehen  
Außer dem Mountainbiken geh ich noch gerne mit Freund (auch passionierter Biker ) und Hund wandern, klettern oder joggen  Am besten immer in der Natur. Wenn ich daheim bin, schau ich gerne Horrorfilme und zocke 
Bin momentan noch schön dabei meine Ausdaue zu verbessern, bergauf haperts noch a weng 
Ich geh gern rund um Breitengüßbach biken, in den Haßbergen und auch sehr gerne in der Fränkischen Schweiz, bevorzugt Püttlachtal! War aber auch schon in den Alpen (in den flacheren Regionen ) und im Bayerischen Wald unterwegs!
Viele viele Grüße aus dem schönen Oberfranken!
Jasi


----------



## franzikarrr (9. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## franziskarrr (9. Mai 2013)

haha, na schön, dass ich beim ersten mal registrieren nen buchstaben im benutzername vergessen hab....  

aaalso nochmal:

hallooo zusammen, 

bin die franzi, 26 jahre und komme aus oberfanken.
zum radfahren bin ich durch meinen freund gekommen. der fährt seit jahren mountainbike/downhill und hat mich jetzt schon ein paarmal mitgenommen. ich muss dazu sagen dass ich wirklich wirklich unsportlich bin, bisher wirklich nix gemacht hab (dementsprechend auch nicht die schlankste bin) und die ersten male schon ganz schön fertig war... bei uns im frankenwald isses ja leider auch net grad flach... 
aaaber trotzdem hat es mir wirklich viel spaß gemacht, grad wenn's bergab ging und über "stock und stein"... 
hab bisher ein altes hardtail von ihm gefahren bzw. bergab hab ich sein liteville bekommen... 
und nachdems mir wirklich wirklich sooo viel spaß gemacht hat, hab ich diese woche nun mein eigenes fully bestellt, welches hoffentlich nächste woche kommt...  verrückt, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich noch vor einem jahr gesagt hätte, dass ich mir niiiiemals für soviel geld ein fahrrad kaufen würde. 
naja, ich werd bestimmt einige fragen an euch haben, brauch u.a. auch noch gescheite, schöne klamotten... aber da schau ich einfach mal durch's forum... 

lg, franzi


----------



## ShellyWebster (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo an alle... 

Ich heiße Mel,bin 35 Jährchen und komme aus Niederkassel in der Nähe von Troisdorf!

Sind viel in der Wahner Heide, Lohmarer Wald unterwegs, wo ich mittlerweile manchmal Schwierigkeiten habe meinen (ausschliesslich männlichen) Mitfahrern hinterher zu kommen  
Aber habe im Sommer vor einen Fahrtechnik Kurs zu besuchen und hoffe das, das dann besser wird.

Liebe Grüße
Mel


----------



## D-G-xs (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

also ich bin dann mal die NEUE !
Habe vor einem Jahr ca. angefangen mit dem MTB zu fahren. Ich wollte mal schauen was hier so los ist und habe reingeschaut  Habe mich gefreut das es hier doch ein paar Mädels gibt die älter als 40 sind also habe ich mich kurz entschlossen mich zu registrieren. Bin gespannt was so kommt ;-)


----------



## D-G-xs (28. Mai 2013)

Ach vergessen  fahre ein Gaint trance xs seit 9 Monaten . Gibt es den ein paar Leute auch aus dem Kreis Braunschweig, Wolfsburg oder Gifhorn ?


----------



## akteptanz (28. Mai 2013)

Tagchen :3
Ist echt schön, dass es auch hier ein Forum für Mädels gibt 
Ich hab schon Angst gehabt, dass es hier fast nur Männer gibt... 
Tja dann stell ich mich mal vor. Ich bin fast 15, und fahre eigentlich erst seit kurzen Mountainbike, aber eher so tralala...


----------



## Fudge (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin auch neu und weiß auch noch nicht so Recht, ob ich richtig bin. Ursprünglich wollte ich mir ein Fully kaufen. U.a. aus Kostengründen ist es nun (nach 2 Jahren) ein Xcross geworden. Kann ich diesen Sport mit meinen schmalen Reifen überhaupt bewältigen? Alleine traue ich mich (noch) nicht auf Touren, die für MTB'ler grandios sind. Habe bisher auch kein Forum gefunden, bei dem es um crossbikes geht - Kann nur bei euch großen mitspielen ;-D

Ich bin 24 und wohne (neu) in Bonn Bad Godesberg.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Mai 2013)

Fudge schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auch neu und weiß auch noch nicht so Recht, ob ich richtig bin. Ursprünglich wollte ich mir ein Fully kaufen. U.a. aus Kostengründen ist es nun (nach 2 Jahren) ein Xcross geworden. Kann ich diesen Sport mit meinen schmalen Reifen überhaupt bewältigen? Alleine traue ich mich (noch) nicht auf Touren, die für MTB'ler grandios sind. Habe bisher auch kein Forum gefunden, bei dem es um crossbikes geht - Kann nur bei euch großen mitspielen ;-D
> 
> Ich bin 24 und wohne (neu) in Bonn Bad Godesberg.


Am Anfang tuts das für Waldautobahn alle mal,außer vllt bei den schlammigen Verhältnissen zur Zeit  Gestern ist auch jmd mit nem Trekkingrad mitgefahren, ich war beeindruckt wo man mit solch dünnen Reifen überall durch kommt  Aber ich denke es macht lang nicht soviel Spaß und wird schnell anstrengend 
Aber ansonsten vllt mal schauen ob man breitere Reifen montieren kann die geben auch mehr Sicherheit sobald der Untergrund  etwas grenzwertig wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich mir so ansehe, was die Jungs und Mädels mit ihren Crossern auf dem jährlichen Rennen im November am Bornheimer Hang in Frankfurt abliefern....  Und dort ist es immer nass und schlammig. Da kommt so mancher mit nem MTB nicht mit.


----------



## Itzy (11. Juni 2013)

Hallöchen, ich lese schon länger mit und schreibe auch ab und an in den Unterforen, aber richtig vorgestellt habe ich mich noch nicht. Also, ich heiße Jenny, bin 31, wohne seit kurzem im schönen Schwarzwald direkt an der Rothaus-Brauerei und habe im Frühjahr mit dem MTB angefangen. Mein Bike ist ein gebrauchtes Cube Stereo, das mir viel Spaß macht. In zwei Wochen habe ich dann endlich einen Fahrtechnikkurs und bin schon ganz gespannt


----------



## NordBirke (14. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## Owaya (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich schon eine ganze Weile bei Euch mitlese muss ich mich doch auch mal vorstellen:
ich bin 34, wohne in der Nähe von Stuttgart, fahre nun auch schon ein paar Jahre mit einem MTB durch die Gegend, aber so "richtig" hab ich damit erst vor ca einem Jahr angefangen, nachdem ich endlich mein Traum-Bike erstanden hatte  (werd Euch meine Kleine demnächst mal vorstellen ). 
In zwei Wochen wollen mein Freund und ich dann auch gleich auf unseren ersten gemeinsamen AlpenX, für mich wird aber erstmal noch eine Anfängerroute ausgesucht.


----------



## Cosmopolitan87 (24. Juni 2013)

Hey hey,

habe mich gerade hier angemeldet und wollte mal kurz Hallo sagen nachdem ich schon ein paar mal hier mitgelesen habe! 
Ich bin 25 Jahre alt und komme aus Bochum. Mein Freund fährt schon ziemlich lange Mountainbike, was ich eigentlich ganz cool finde, denke ein Mädel kommt da auch sehr selten von selber drauf ;-) Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich dann endlich mal bei einem Fahrtechnik-Kurs mit dem Mountainbiken angefangen und habe nun auch ein eigenes Bike (Fully)!


----------



## MiaMerl (3. Juli 2013)

Hey Mädels,

ich bin noch 24 Jahre alt und vor Kurzem nach Frankfurt (Bornheim) gezogen. 
Es wäre cool, ein paar Leute kennenzulernen, mit denen ich  regelmäßig fahren kann!
Ich habe ein 29er Mountainbike und freue mich daher auch auf längere Aktionen! 

Gibt es ne Frankfurt-Mädels-Gruppe?

Bis bald dann!


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Juli 2013)

MiaMerl schrieb:


> Gibt es ne Frankfurt-Mädels-Gruppe?



Nö, gibt es nicht. Aber Du kannst dich bestimmt gerne den Jungs und Mädels der Taunusfraktionen im Regionalfred "Frankfurt und Umgebung" anschließen. Wir von den Eisbären sind dort auch zu finden, wobei wir eher im Vorderspessart unterwegs sind. Dabei starten wir von Hanau-Steinheim. Aber Feldberg im Taunus steht auch immer mal wieder auf dem Programm, Startpunkt hierfür ist Karben oder die Saalburg. Der User Speedskater ist dort  unser Guide, für den Vorderspessart ist Bikeholic zuständig. Wenn es mal in den Odenwald geht hat Erdi01 den Hut auf, dann Startpunkt Dietzenbach oder mit dem Auto die etwas langweilige Anfahrt abgekürzt. In der Rhein-Main-Region hat man eigentlich eine ganz gute Auswahl an Bikerevieren und wenn man die Jungs ein wenig bremst kommt man ganz gut mit. Die meisten von uns Eisbären sind eh Ü40.
Also vielleicht bis bald im Wald.


----------



## MiaMerl (3. Juli 2013)

Ja, da würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen. Allerdings habe ich keine Auto. Noch kenne ich diese ganzen Örtchen nicht - da werde ich aber schon hin finden. ;b
Gibt es vielleicht einen Terminkalender online bei den Eisbären oder ähnliches? Bzw. wie finde ich raus, wo was geht - sorry, bin noch voll der noob. Außerdem ist es komisch, sich über das Internet zu verabreden. ;-b


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Juli 2013)

MiaMerl schrieb:


> Ja, da würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen. Allerdings habe ich keine Auto. Noch kenne ich diese ganzen Örtchen nicht - da werde ich aber schon hin finden. ;b
> Gibt es vielleicht einen Terminkalender online bei den Eisbären oder ähnliches? Bzw. wie finde ich raus, wo was geht - sorry, bin noch voll der noob. Außerdem ist es komisch, sich über das Internet zu verabreden. ;-b



Ist schon richtig, aber ich habe es am Anfang auch so gemacht. Einfach mitgelesen und wenn eine passende Tour im Thread auftauchte mich dort als Mitfahrer gemeldet, ggf. per PN an denjenigen der die Tour gepostet hat.

Bikeholic setzt länger geplante Touren auch ins "Last Minute Biking" aber das meiste läuft über die Threads. Einer fragt was geht oder bietet was an und diejenigen welche Lust haben sagen im Thread kurz Bescheid, dass sie dabei sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrauMBikerin (6. Juli 2013)

Ein "Hallo" in die Mädelsrunde,

bin vor einem Jahr in meine schwäbische Heimat zurück gezogen. Bisher bin ich hier mit meinem Simplon Lexx allein  unterwegs. Ich bike ungefähr vier mal in Woche für jeweils ca. zwei Stunden. Würde mich über Mit-Bikerinnen freuen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Grüßle
Corina


----------



## verakim (9. Juli 2013)

Salut, 

ich bin auch noch fast neu hier, bin 32 Jahre und fahre ein Fully. 
Vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch einen Tipp geben, wo ich einen  Fahrtechnikkurs in Bayern machen kann ?

Vielen Dank und Grüßle


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Juli 2013)

hallo!
kann ich empfehlen: http://www.trailxperience.com/fahrtechnik.html


----------



## wuermchen (10. Juli 2013)

Ja Hallo erstmal, ich bin die Neue, ich komm jetzt öfters. ^^

Jenny, 23 Lenze, ausm schönen Vogelsberg in der Nähe von Fulda.
Bike experience ist gleich Null, ich bin grad dabei das MTB für mich zu entdecken.
Letztens die Hörner von meinem Giant "MTB" von 1995 abgestoßen (wer braucht schon Federung??) und im Moment auf nem "älteren" Bulls Fully von meinem kleinen Bruder unterwegs, was eigenes ist in mache.
Ich hab keine Ahnung von Tuten und Blasen, aber solang ich mich nicht langleg bin ich zufrieden - und was nicht is, wird ja, hoff ich, noch kommen =D
In dem Sinne...Genießt das Wetter solangs noch is


----------



## ben2808 (12. Juli 2013)

So, dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen!! Ich bin Ben, 30 Lenze, wohne im Kölner Süden am Chlodwigplatz und fahre Bikes seid ich 12 bin. Hab im Alter von 16 bis 23 Jahre CC-Profiradsport für Cannondale gemacht und musste die Laufbahn nach einem schweren Verkehrsunfall leider aufgeben. Dennoch sitze ich seid 1 Jahr wieder regelmäßig (wenn es meine knappe Freizeit zulässt) wieder auf dem Rad. Leider mehr oder weniger just for fun und nicht trainiert. Da ich aber körperlich wieder kann steige ich grad ins Training ein und möchte in Zukunft auch wieder das ein oder andere Rennen bestreiten. Zu meinen Trainingsgeräten gehört ein Cinelli Mash Fixie (ich weis eher untypisch) und ein Radon ZR 7.1 Hardtail für die Schlammpackung. Hoffe hier auf tolle Leute zu treffen mit denen mal auch ausserhalb des Forums viel erleben kann! Also bis bald!!!


----------



## ben2808 (12. Juli 2013)

Hups falscher Thread! Aber hallo an alle Mädels!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiaMerl (12. Juli 2013)

lol! 
jaja, netter versuch, ben!


----------



## Hupfnudl (14. Juli 2013)

Sodala, da ich hier schon eine Weile mitlese, will ich mich auch mal kurz vorstellen: Birgit, 34, wohnhaft in München, wurde 2009 angefixt und war seither auf den Isar Trails mit einem Cube HT unterwegs. Letztes Jahr ging's dann richtig los mit einem Scott Genius und alpinen Touren, und seit diese Saison noch Bikepark-Besuche hinzukamen, bin ich dem Biken restlos verfallen (zum Leidwesen meines Liebsten).

Hier ein Foto aus Saalbach Anfang Juli:




Ist ein super Forum hier!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Juli 2013)

hey, vielleicht können wir mal gemeinsam die Isartrails verunsichern 
Feierabendrunden!?


----------



## Hupfnudl (15. Juli 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> hey, vielleicht können wir mal gemeinsam die Isartrails verunsichern
> Feierabendrunden!?



Sehr gerne!


----------



## tinibini (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 
ich bin neu hier
Ich bin 23 und wohne mitten im Pfälzer Wald. Vor drei Jahren habe ich mir das Yellowstone von Canyon zugelegt und bin seitdem vom Mountainbikefieber gepackt
Zur Zeit bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Endurobike, was auch für kleine Frauen (163cm) tauglich ist 
Grüße


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. Juli 2013)

hallo! bin 3 cm länger und komme mit dem Speci Enduro super klar !


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Juli 2013)

@MiaMerl:
Schau mal, da ist am Sonntag auch ne Ladiesgruppe mit am Start:

*IG-Taunus Tour am Sonntag, 21.07.2013 um 13:00 Uhr ab Kelkheim Gundelhard*

*Diesmal besuchen wir das Revier vom MTB Mitfahrtreff Main-Taunus-Kreis* *
*
*Treffpunkt*: *Gundelhard, Kelkheim*. Navigationsgerät: Kelheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim.
Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard. 
*Achtung: Bei Sonnenschein könnten die Parkplätze direkt beim Schwimmbad knapp werden, da sich direkt daneben auch ein Waldseilgarten befindet.
Da könnte ja auch der "Nicht-MTB-Fahrende" Teil der Familie auf ihre Kosten kommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Startzeit:* 13:00 Uhr an der Gundelhard (ca. 7 Min. Fahrzeit vom Parkplatz her einplanen) 
*Tourdauer:* max. 4 Std., d.h. spätestens um 17 Uhr zurück am Ausgangspunkt 
*Tourlänge:* bis 31 km 
*Höhenmeter:* bis 1350 m 
*Verpflegung:* Bitte für unterwegs genügend Nahrung und Getränk mitnehmen. 
*Tempo:* moderates Tourentempo 
*Fahrtechnik:* Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln. Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour max. S1 fahren. 
*Tourenguides:* Urs, Birger, Marko 
*Max.Gruppengröße:* 14 Personen, Aufteilung bei starken Konditionsunterschieden möglich)
*Angemeldet für die Tour:* 3 Personen (Stand 17.07.2013 17:00 Uhr)

*Gruppe Ladies Only *
*Tourenguide:* Marion 
Hier können Frauen unter sich die Freude am Mountainbiken im Gelände entdecken.
Diese Gruppe fährt nur ein Teil der Strecke an Km und Hm. Bei Interesse kann der ein oder andere fahrtechnische Aspekt intensiver bearbeitet werden! 
*Max.Gruppengröße:* 8 Teilnehmerinnen
*Angemeldet für Ladies Only:* 1 Personen (Stand 17.07.2013 17:00 Uhr) 

*Infos zur geplanten Route: *Die Tour führt und vom Gundelhard zum Kaisertempel (mit einer tollen Aussicht auf Eppstein).
Über steile Spitzkehren (können umfahren werden) führt die Strecke nach Eppstein wo wir steigend,
dem  Hang entlang über befestigte und unbefestigte Forststraßen und  Singletrails am westlichen Rand von Ruppertshain über eine steilere  Rampe
ca.200 Höhenmeter am Stück zum Aussichtsturm Atzelberg erreichen.
Es  erwartet uns eine flowige Abfahrt von knapp zwei Kilometer Richtung  Westen, natürlich gefolgt von einem Wiederanstieg in offenem Gelände mit  einer hoffentlich erfrischenden Weitsicht.
Am Ostrand von Eppenhain erwartet uns dann ein eher technischer Teil, der jedoch von ungeübten umfahren werden kann.
Auf dem Rossert zeigen wir Euch nochmals einen etwas verdeckten Aussichtspunkt.
Von hier aus geht es runter nach Eppstein, über eine wiederum technisch etwas anspruchsvollere Strecke.
Wenn die Zeit reicht (und die Sonne uns nicht allzu sehr zusetzt) können wir die Tour durch den Ortskern von Eppstein führen.
Jetzt geht es zurück Richtung Gundelhard, verbunden mit einem Anstieg von etwa 150 Höhenmeter am Stück und
je  nach Lust und Laune nochmals mit zwei kleineren Anstiegen über  unbefestigte Forststraßen und Singletrails zurück zur Gundelhard.
Hier wollen wir spätestens um 17 Uhr zurück sein  und wenn das Wetter passt und ihr noch Zeit habt, dort einkehren.

*Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN* (Private Nachricht) an IG-Taunus. 
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können,
gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann. Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. 

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. 

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourteilnahme nicht notwendig. 
Bei  Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die  Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen. 
Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber mindestens 3 Std. vor der Tour bekanntgeben. 

Also bis dann! 

Eure DIMB IG Taunus


----------



## crazy_cj (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo Mädels, 
ich bin jetzt auch hier am Start 
Ich heiße Claudia, bin noch 29 und hab jetzt ein Radon Slide 125 Diva und hab ssssoooooooooooo viel Spaß dran 
Ich hoffe vllt hier jemanden aus meiner Gegend zu finden. Ich selber wohne in Blaubeuren (Baden-Württemberg) in der Nähe von Ulm. 
Liebe Grüße und ich freu mich auf ne nette Mädelsrunde


----------



## malerosh (18. Juli 2013)

Moin moin Claudia 

Herzlich willkommen in unserer Runde. Nett sind wir hier sowieso alle und aus deiner Gegend wird sich sicher auch jemand finden. Viel Spass bei uns


----------



## aeleks (23. Juli 2013)

hey mädels,
ich bin neu hier, bin 24 jahre alt und komme aus hannover  ist hier jmd von euch aus der gegend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupfnudl (23. Juli 2013)

crazy_cj schrieb:


> Ich selber wohne in Blaubeuren (Baden-Württemberg) in der Nähe von Ulm.



ooooh, Blaubeuren ist wunderschön, da läßt es sich bestimmt prima trailen, oder? 

Habe mal ne Zeit lang in Ulm gewohnt, aber das war leider vor meiner MTB-"Karriere"


----------



## crazy_cj (23. Juli 2013)

Ich fang grad erst an mt dem Spaß und hoffe dass icg hier bald richtig gas geben kann


----------



## Volvosilke (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo! Habe mich heute registriert, weil ich mir einen Rahmen gekauft habe, den ich aufbauen will, und dazu Tipps brauche.
Ich LIEBE Radfahren, habe mit 14 mit einem Rennrad begonnen, dann selbst einen Rennrad-Trekking-Zwitter aufgebaut, musste nach einem Unfall aufhören und fahre zur Zeit ein aus einem MTB-Rahmen selbst aufgebautes Single Speed.
Tja, und jetzt soll endlich wieder ein echtes Sportrad her, da ich wieder fahren kann.
Ich hoffe auf eine gute Zeit und hilfreiche Tipps. 


.allblock_box_v1{border-style:solid;border-width:1px;border-color:#ff5500;}


----------



## jboe (25. Juli 2013)

aeleks schrieb:


> hey mädels,
> ich bin neu hier, bin 24 jahre alt und komme aus hannover  ist hier jmd von euch aus der gegend?



Hier!


----------



## aeleks (25. Juli 2013)

Fährst du öfters im Deister???


----------



## jboe (25. Juli 2013)

Am Wochenende sind wir mit Sicherheit da, aber wir sind mit dem Anhänger und der Kleinen unterwegs. Unter der Woche bin ich oft um die Ecke im Benther anzutreffen, aber auch mit Anhänger. Spaßfaktor bergab ist aber trotzdem da.   Der Anhänger hat mehr Federweg als mein Enduro-Hardtail! 
Bist du die Demofahrerin mit der wilden Umzugskarton-Aktion?
Den Rest können wir ja per PM beschnattern...


----------



## Matein (28. Juli 2013)

Servus miteinand 

Radl gefahren bin ich schon immer, in den letzten Jahren eigentlich wieder regelmäßiger, sofern es neben der Arbeit machbar ist.
Auf Langstrecken bin ich gut einsetzbar aber mit den Bergen hab ich so meine Probleme, obwohl ich dafür traumhaft wohnen würde. Vielleicht schaff ich es ja noch irgendwann in diesem Leben 

Momentan hab ich ein Scott Contessa Scale 20 bin aber am überlegen ob ich mir nicht ein neues zulegen soll....so bin ich auch hier auf das Forum gestoßen 

Matein


----------



## Tigerlily (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo Mädels =))
Ich hab es jetzt auch endlich geschafft mich hier anzumelden 
Ich bin 21 Jahre alt und kürzlich nach Bonn-Oberkassel gezogen =)
Traile noch nicht wirklich lange und suche deswegen vielleicht erfahrene Trailer aus der Nähe 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## malerosh (28. Juli 2013)

Fast um die Ecke, aber falsche Rheinseite  

Willkommen bei uns. Guck mal im Lokalforum, kann die Opladener Bahnhofsbiker nur empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qwertzi83 (14. August 2013)

jboe schrieb:


> Hier!



Hallo zusammen ... hier ist noch ne neuhannoveranerin und neuradlerin. jboe und aeleks, wenn ihr mal ne Runde im Deister seid, würde mich sehr gern anschließen


----------



## aeleks (15. August 2013)

haha ja genau die bin ich  .... bin ja gut in erinnerung geblieben. ja den anhänger hab ich mir letztens angeguckt, der ist ja echt schick


----------



## aeleks (15. August 2013)

Qwertzi83 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ... hier ist noch ne neuhannoveranerin und neuradlerin. jboe und aeleks, wenn ihr mal ne Runde im Deister seid, würde mich sehr gern anschließen



ich bin fast jedes we im deister  mags du mir deine nummer schicken, dann können wir uns verabreden


----------



## cantankerous (15. August 2013)

malerosh schrieb:


> Fast um die Ecke, aber falsche Rheinseite
> 
> Willkommen bei uns. Guck mal im Lokalforum, kann die Opladener Bahnhofsbiker nur empfehlen



Na Oberkassel und Opladen liegen nicht gerade in der Nähe zueinander. Zudem sind die Bahnhofsbiker konditionsmäßig absolut nicht anfängertauglich.
Gibt da noch mehr, spare ich mir aber an dieser Stelle.


----------



## malerosh (15. August 2013)

Ich bin bei den Opladenern nach sechs Wochen MTB-lern mitgefahren und das war kein Problem. Auch als Anfängerin mit mäßiger Kondition nicht. man muß ja nicht immer an erster Stelle fahren.


----------



## DivalaLuna (18. August 2013)

Ich möchte dann auch einmal kurz Hallo sagen 

Ich bin gaaaaanz neu im Sport und habe eines der wohl letzten Copperhead 3 ergattert, welche noch zu finden sind. Ein bisschen Sorgen mache ich mir immernoch das der 51cm Rahmen zu groß sein könnte, auch wenn mich die Jungs schon etwas beruhigt haben  Ich bin recht groß mit 175cm und hab lange Beine und möchte mich erstmal tourenmäßig betätigen.

Ich komme aus dem mehr oder weniger hügeligen Ruhrgebiet und würde mich freuen wenn vielleicht ein paar von euch aus änhlicher Richtung kommen und Lust hätten mich mal mitfahren zu lassen(sobald etwas Kondition vorhanden ist) und mir den ein oder anderen weiblichen Tipp zu geben 

liebe Grüße Diana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carotte (18. August 2013)

Hallo,

Jetzt könnte ich mich eigentlich auch mal vorstellen, nachdem ich mir schon ein paar gute Tips abgeholt habe.
Also ich bin aus Berlin, schon ziemlich weit über vierzig, wenn nicht schlimmeres, und ich bin eigentlich schon immer Rad gefahren, früher Rennrad, dann nur noch im Alltag als Verkehrsmittel, und jetzt wieder Rennrad. Aber da ich wegen eines angeborenen Gelenkproblems mein geliebtes Laufen zumindest deutlich verringern muss, vermisse ich es, einfach direkt im Wald und in der offenen Natur zu sein. Rennrad fahren findet eben immer auf Strassen statt und nur wenn es kein Glatteis gibt, die Strassen nicht voller regennasser Blätter sind und kein Rollsplitt rumliegt....... Der letzte Winter war drei Monate lang rennradfeindlich.
Eigentlich wollte ich ein MTB nur als Ausweichlösung, aber schon nach ein paar Tagen macht es mir so viel Spass, den Wald direkt zu entdecken, dass ich bestimmt das ganze Jahr mit meinem niedlichen kleinen, kitschig blauen Trek Lush rumfahren werde. Na, jedenfalls weiss ich jetzt, was ich alles noch nicht kann, aber ich bin supergut darin, mich im Berliner Grunewald zu verfahren.

Liebe Grüsse
Dorothea


----------



## M-jam (18. August 2013)

Nachdem ich gerade eine supertolle Woche in Meribel verbracht habe und das Biken jetzt nicht mehr aus dem Kopf kriege, hab ich mich spontan hier angemeldet und möchte mich kurz vorstellen.

Bin (gerade noch!!) 29 Jahre alt, habe letztes Jahr so ein bischen mit Trails angefangen und war dieses Jahr dann zum ersten Mal in nem Bikepark und hab dabei einfach Feuer gefangen. Ich komme aus Augsburg und fahre dort gerne mit meinem Pitch in die westlichen Wälder oder auch mal die Lechtrails entlang. Es wäre super, wenn ich hier ein paar Mädels im Raum Augsburg finden würde, mit denen ich mal ein paar männerfreie Runden drehen könnte. 

Liebe Grüße Mirjam


----------



## Jackyfox91 (20. August 2013)

Hi,

ich bin Jacky, 22 Jahre alt und komme aus Celle.
Bin im Freeride/Downhill unterwegs und war bisher in einmal Hahnenklee und  einmal in Winterberg im Bikepark und habe entsprechend noch nicht allzu viel Erfahrung . Da ich leider noch kein eigenes Bike hab, fällt Deister im Moment eher raus, aber kommenden Samstag bin ich dort weil mir ein lieber Mensch eins leihen kann.
Ist noch jemand von euch Mädels da? Würde mich freuen!
Bin auch bei facebook unter "Jacky Anders" zu finden.

Viele Grüße
Jacky


----------



## Jackyfox91 (20. August 2013)

Mal was anderes: Ist es normal dass ich bei den privaten Nachrichten nix im Postausgang sehe und auch nicht die Antworten die ich auf private Mails geschrieben hab?!


----------



## Bikeyyy (22. August 2013)

Hallooo, ich bin ganz neu hier und wollte mich auch mal vorstellen  Hab mir auch erst letzte Woche ein Mountainbike geleistet. Ein Bulls Wild Card. Ich bin übrigens 23 Jahre alt und Wohne in Oedheim, Landkreis Heilbronn... wenn also mal jemand in der Gegend fahren möchte  Bin durch meinen Freund drauf gekommen, der fährt aber eher sporadisch als regelmäßig beziehungsweise  ich bin meistens noch etwas fitter nach der Arbeit


----------



## schalke96 (24. August 2013)

hallo ich bin auch neu hier  ich komme aus Magdeburg und bike täglich


----------



## Cadavearous (26. August 2013)

Hallo Mädls 
Ich bin die Amelie 19 Jahre jung und komme aus der kleinen Stadt Neuburg/Donau ( nähe Ingolstadt )
Blutige Anfängerin  Bin vor ca zwei Wochen mit meinem Freund und seinen Jungs mit nach Tschechien gefahren und hab mich dann motivieren lassen eine Abfahrt zu machen njoa wie ihr euch vorstellen könnt haben die mich nicht mehr vom Bike bekommen 
Nächste Woche hol ich endlich mein eigenes Bike *freu*
Wird ein YT TuEs Se


----------



## VerenaK (26. August 2013)

So, nachdem ich hier Monate lang nur Zubehör gekauft und meine Praktikums/Arbeitszeit damit zugebracht habe mir hier Tips in den Foren zu holen wärs vllt. mal an der Zeit mich hier vorzustellen 
Ich bin gerade noch 21 Jahre jung und erst seit kurzem dabei. Habe mir vor etwas mehr als einem Monat hier ein Specialized Stumpjumper gebraucht gekauft und bin damit momentan noch in der Bodenseeregion (Markdorf->Gehrenberg), ab Mitte September dann wieder in St. Gallen und Umgebung unterwegs. Kondition ist noch ausbaufähig aber ich kann immerhin 1-2 Stündchen den Berg hochradeln ohne aus dem letzten loch zu pfeifen. Um mit den Jungs mitzuhalten reichts aber meistens doch nicht so ganz von daher wärs cool, wenn sich hier die ein oder andere zwar amitionierte aber doch etwas entspanntere Mitfahrerin finden würde!

vlG, Verena


----------



## sommerfrische (19. September 2013)

Hallo Mädels, hallo Frauen,

ich heiße Martina, wohne in München und bin gerade fünfzig geworden. Eigentlich zu alt fürs MTB... aber eigentlich hatte ich auch keine Wahl, als ich vor 3 Jahren vom Radl-Virus befallen wurde. Fing mit einem Leih-MTB im Urlaub an, vier Wochen später hatte ich mein erstes Fully... (ein kleines, schwarzes Specialized Safire Comp.) Dachte, ich radle vor allem Forststraßen hoch, weil das schneller geht als laufen. Dann kam die Erleuchtung, wie toll Trails sind.... War die ersten zwei Jahre fast immer alleine unterwegs, in diesem Sommer mit einem (leider sehr viel flotteren, männlichen) Mitfahrer. Also wenn mal eine Mädelsrunde in unserer Gegend zustande käme (so 1000 bis 1800 hm, mittelschwer), gerne auch mal unter der Woche, würde mich das schon sehr begeistern.

Viele Grüße
Martina


----------



## momo_2000 (20. September 2013)

Mädelsrunde in München?das wäre doch mal was!Bin gerade in die gegend gezogen und suche noch nette unkomplizierte leute umdie Trailsucht zu stillen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderli (20. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin Lisa, komme aus Berlin und bin in den hiesigen Wäldern aufm Hardtail unterwegs 
Fahre mein Rad schon 4 Jahre, bin aber erst seit diesem Jahr sportlich orientiert aufm Rad unterwegs
LG Lisa


----------



## Butterfly88 (23. September 2013)

Hi Mädels
ich bin Silke, 25 Jahre alt und komme aus der Nähe von Gießen.
Nachdem ich schon eine Weile hier im Forum angemeldet bin, dachte ich mir ich stelle mich auch mal vor  
Habe letztes Jahr erst mit dem biken angefangen und würde mich freuen weitere mtb-begeisterte Mädels kennen zu lernen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (24. September 2013)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels, hallo Frauen,
> 
> ich heiße Martina, wohne in München und bin gerade fünfzig geworden. *Eigentlich zu alt fürs MTB...* aber eigentlich hatte ich auch keine Wahl, als ich vor 3 Jahren vom Radl-Virus befallen wurde. Fing mit einem Leih-MTB im Urlaub an, vier Wochen später hatte ich mein erstes Fully... (ein kleines, schwarzes Specialized Safire Comp.)
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Martina,

wilkommen, und so an Schmarr`n - zu alt! Wir sind hier doch einige aus den 60er Jahren... Leider ist MUC für mich doch a Stückerl zu weit... sonst hät´s gepasst, auch vom Rad her !

Grüße von der Lahmschnecke


----------



## sommerfrische (24. September 2013)

Hallo Lahmschnecke,

nett, dass Du auch so ein knuffiges Safire fährst. Das "zu alt" wird natürlich eher von kuhäugig guckenden jungen Männern an einen herangetragen, die es gar nicht fassen können, dass eine Frau im Alter ihrer Mutter auf Trails unterwegs ist. Nicht mein Problem! Melde Dich, wenn Du mal in der Gegend bist....

Grüße von der sommerfrische


----------



## Bettina85 (25. September 2013)

Hallo Mädels 
ich wollte mich hier auch mal vorstellen 
Ich bin 28 und komme aus Heilbronn.
Lese hier schon eine Weile mit und fahre jetzt seit April diesen Jahres MTB, wobei die Suche schon Schwierig war inzwischen hab ich ein Schätzle. Und es macht Spaß wie bolle  hätte ich mir vorher nicht vorstellen können.


----------



## Crispycookie (10. Oktober 2013)

Moin Moin, Mädels =)
Ich bin Anni und komme aus Bremerhaven, leider keine typische MTB-Region  
Zum Glück habe ich aber Freunde im Harz und bin recht oft dort, so muss ich nicht immer den Deich hoch und runter 
Seit einer Woche bin ich stolze Besitzerin eines Bulls Wild Rush und ich bin total begeistert Am WE wird es denn endlich mal am Berg getestet ... ich bin schon total gespannt 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Teatree (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin 33 und aus Tübingen, somit dort viel im Wald unterwegs. Bin erst seit kurzem auf dem MTB unterwegs, war bisher Trekkingtourenradlerin quer durch Süddeutschland.
Mein Freund gehört zu den Verrückten die sich wenn sie mal nicht auf dem Rad sitzen, entweder im Forum bewegen oder am Rad rumschrauben. Ich hatte mich lange geweigert MTB zu fahren weil ich einfach zu viel Angst hatte. Nachdem er mir nen tollen Anfängerinnenkurs schenkte und sich im August somit meine Angst in Respekt umgewandelt hat, machts mir sehr viel Spaß und ich bin seit September stolze Besitzerin eines Merida one.sixty.
Wer also hier in der Gegend ist, darf sich gerne bei mir für gemeinsame Ausfahrten melden , mein Freund hat dank Knochenbruch erst mal Fahrverbot 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Katcat (15. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Mädels,
na dann möchte ich mich auch mal kurz vorstellen, ich bin die Neue.
Ich heiße Katharina, 32J. und komme aus dem Ruhrgebiet. Seit einem Jahr habe ich mein kleines Schätzchen mit dem ich in Essen und Umgebung unterwegs bin...und so langsam wird die Kondition auch .
Vielleicht findet sich hier ja die eine oder andere, die Lust hat auch in der kälter werdenden Jahreszeit die Umgebung mit mir unsicher zu machen, würde mich freuen!
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Oktober 2013)

Teatree schrieb:


> ...und ich bin seit September stolze Besitzerin eines Merida one.sixty.



Keine schlechte Wahl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lori90 (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Mädels und Frauen!

auch ich bin neu hier! Komme ursprünglich aus die Niederlande, aber wohne bereits ein paar Jahre in München. Natürlich die perfekte Umgebung um Mountainbike zu fahren. Das fahren hat mich voll begeistert und ich bin derzeit noch auf der Suche nach einem Fahrrad das zu mir passt 

Falls ihr Tipps hat: immer willkommen!

Gruß aus Bayern


----------



## bluecyberfrog (17. Oktober 2013)

Also, dann will ich auch mal......

Ich bin 44, wohne in der Oberpfalz und bin absoluter Neuling. Hab mir im August ein Ghost gegönnt und lese seitdem hier schon heimlich mit um mir ein paar Tipps zuholen. 


Liebe Grüße
Alex


----------



## Principiante (17. Oktober 2013)

bluecyberfrog schrieb:


> Also, dann will ich auch mal......
> 
> Ich bin 44, wohne in der Oberpfalz und bin absoluter Neuling. Hab mir im August ein Ghost gegönnt und lese seitdem hier schon heimlich mit um mir ein paar Tipps zuholen.
> 
> ...




Hi Alex!
 Ghost

willkommen!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## bluecyberfrog (18. Oktober 2013)

Principiante schrieb:


> Hi Alex!
> Ghost
> 
> willkommen!
> ...





Ja, war Liebe auf den ersten Blick 
ist aber im Vergleich zu den Bikes, die die Ladys hier sonst so fahren eher ein einfaches Einsteigerbike, aber genau das passt ja zu mir i

Liebe Grüße
Alex


----------



## Juleee (22. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, ich bin Jule, 27 und komme aus Ludwigsburg.
Ich fahre seit Maif diesen Jahres Downhill bzw Freeride und bin auch der Suche nach Mädels, die mal spontan Lust haben nach Wildbad zu fahren oder im Sommer nächsten Jahres nach Leogang oder Saalbach.
Diesen Sonntag wollte ich nach Wildbad, hätte jmd Lust mitzufahren?
Liebe Grüße, Jule


----------



## VerenaK (22. Oktober 2013)

Juleee schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin Jule, 27 und komme aus Ludwigsburg.
> Ich fahre seit Maif diesen Jahres Downhill bzw Freeride und bin auch der Suche nach Mädels, die mal spontan Lust haben nach Wildbad zu fahren oder im Sommer nächsten Jahres nach Leogang oder Saalbach.
> Diesen Sonntag wollte ich nach Wildbad, hätte jmd Lust mitzufahren?
> Liebe Grüße, Jule



Hey Jule,
hätte spontan voll Lust mitzukommen, mein Bike ist aber grad in der Werkstatt und ich muss warten bis der Dämpfer wieder gerichtet ist, hab also am Sonntag wohl eher kein Bike und ob ich mir eins von den männlichen Kollegen ausleihen kann steht noch nicht fest. War noch nie in Wildbad - kann man sich da eins leihen?
Falls du Interesse hast könntest du mir ja vllt ne Mail schreiben?

vlG!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juleee (22. Oktober 2013)

VerenaK schrieb:


> Hey Jule,
> hätte spontan voll Lust mitzukommen, mein Bike ist aber grad in der Werkstatt und ich muss warten bis der Dämpfer wieder gerichtet ist, hab also am Sonntag wohl eher kein Bike und ob ich mir eins von den männlichen Kollegen ausleihen kann steht noch nicht fest. War noch nie in Wildbad - kann man sich da eins leihen?
> Falls du Interesse hast könntest du mir ja vllt ne Mail schreiben?
> _*Emailadresse vorsichtshalber gelöscht -swe68*_
> vlG!



Bereits geantwortet ;-)


----------



## Chikinwahendayo (26. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Mädels,
ich heiße Lisa bin 22 und komme aus Leverkusen. Ich hab erst vor kurzem mit dem Mountainbiken angefangen, bin aber jetzt schon süchtig danach!
Vor allem vom Freeride bin ich begeistert und ich würde gern mal Downhill ausprobieren, trau mich aber nicht so wirklich. Wüsste auch nicht wo und wie ich das machen könnte hier in der Nähe. 
Außerdem bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit hier in der Gegend regelmäßig kleinere Touren von so 2-4 Stunden zu fahren, mit Leuten die bereit wären, auch jemand nicht so erfahrenes mitzunehmen.

Liebe Grüße 

Lisa


----------



## Ancient_Alien (29. Oktober 2013)

Hai,

habe mich jetzt auch mal hier angemeldet.

Ich bin die Gabi und bin schooon 40 .

Ich komme aus der Nähe von Giessen aus dem Fernen Wald .

Am liebsten fahre ich Touren aber so ein kleiner Trail darf auch mal dabei sein.

Dappichkeit ist mein Kredo. Bin dieses Jahr bestimmt 3 mal auffe Ömme gefallen. Naja und beim letzten mal so, das meine Schulter nach 2 Monaten immer noch wehtut.
Egal was einen nicht tötet macht einen nur noch härter.

Also 

bis neulich 

Gruß

Gabi


----------



## HiFi XS (4. November 2013)

bluecyberfrog schrieb:


> Also, dann will ich auch mal......
> 
> Ich bin 44, wohne in der Oberpfalz und bin absoluter Neuling. Hab mir im August ein Ghost gegönnt und lese seitdem hier schon heimlich mit um mir ein paar Tipps zuholen.
> 
> ...



Oberpfalz  auch von mir ein herzliches  willkommen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. November 2013)

Ancient_Alien schrieb:


> Dappichkeit ist mein Kredo. Bin dieses Jahr bestimmt 3 mal auffe Ömme gefallen.



Was denn, nur dreimal?


----------



## Ancient_Alien (5. November 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Was denn, nur dreimal?



Ja dreimal böse. Den Rest zähl ich gar nicht  .


----------



## Belib (6. November 2013)

Hallo! Ich heiße Elisabeth und komm aus Hannover! nett euch alole kennenzulernen


----------



## GravityGirlTrek (11. November 2013)

Hallöchen,

hab mich zwar schon im allgemeinen Tread vorgestellt, aber anstandshalber hole ich das auch nur für die Mädels gerne nach.

Mein Name ist Kathrin (kurz kathi), bin 25 Jahre alt komme aus Bretzfeld  (Hohenlohekreis)und bin am liebsten im Bikepark unterwegs, allerdings  hab ich auch nix dagegen, mal ne Tagestour mit vielen Abfahrtsmetern zu  fahren. Mein heiß geliebtes Gegenstücks zu mir, heißt Trek Scratch7 ein 26 Zoll Geschoss und 170mm, allerdings etwas zuviel Speck auf den Alu-Rippen,aber dafür Kreuzstabil, und super zu fahren.

Grüße

GravityGirlTrek 
Kathi


----------



## Mrs_Pommelhorst (14. November 2013)

Hallo allerseits,

ich stelle mich auch mal kurz vor. Ich heiße ebenfalls Katrin, allerdings ohne h und habe auch keinen Spitznamen . Eigentlich habe ich mich hier im Forum nur angemeldet um am Winterpokal teilnehmen zu können. Dort ist es mein erklärtes Ziel dem werten Gatten ne lange Nase zu drehen. Mal sehen, ob es gelingt. MTB fahre ich in erster Linie um bei Touren und besonders beim Geocaching, meiner eigentlichen Leidenschaft, den Aktionsradius in umwegsamem Gelände zu erweitern. Daher fahre ich auch kein irrsinniges Bike, ein Bergamont evolve5 fmn. Für mich und meine fahrerischen Bedürfnisse und Können ist das allerdings genau das richtige Gerät. Ach ja, wohnen tue ich im Sauerland und bin 37 Jahre jung .


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (14. November 2013)

Willkommen hier im Forum.
Wo genau bist du denn wech? 
Und wem hörsse?

Ich wohne auch im Sauerland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs_Pommelhorst (14. November 2013)

Danke!

Ich bin aus Lüdenscheid und gehöre zu Robie_Sterling, der bisher beim WP in Führung ist


----------



## Ancient_Alien (14. November 2013)

Mrs_Pommelhorst schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Ich bin aus Lüdenscheid und gehöre zu Robie_Sterling, der bisher beim WP in Führung ist



Dann lass dem guten mal die Luft ausm Reifen. Da kommt man ja gar nie nicht mehr drann


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (15. November 2013)

Lüdenscheid ist von mir aus etwas weit weg. 
Wohne im Schmallenberger Sauerland


----------



## Mrs_Pommelhorst (15. November 2013)

Ancient_Alien schrieb:


> Dann lass dem guten mal die Luft ausm Reifen. Da kommt man ja gar nie nicht mehr drann



Ich meinte natürlich nicht die Gesamtführung, sondern die in unserem kleinen Privatduell . Der Säckel hat einfach den längeren Weg zur Arbeit und holt da tägl. 1 Punkt mehr 
An die echte Spitze werden wir bei unserer Sportlich- ähhh Wurstigkeit nicht denken. Außerdem haben wir beide neben einem Beruf in Vollzeit auch noch andere Hobbies und ne schönen Wohnung . 

  @Dumbledore1005: schade, immer mit nem Kerl zu fahren, der viel fitter ist kann ganz schön frustig sein....


----------



## Ancient_Alien (16. November 2013)

Mrs_Pommelhorst schrieb:


> Ich meinte natürlich nicht die Gesamtführung, sondern die in unserem kleinen Privatduell . Der Säckel hat einfach den längeren Weg zur Arbeit und holt da tägl. 1 Punkt mehr
> An die echte Spitze werden wir bei unserer Sportlich- ähhh Wurstigkeit nicht denken. Außerdem haben wir beide neben einem Beruf in Vollzeit auch noch andere Hobbies und ne schönen Wohnung .
> 
> @_Dumbledore1005_: schade, immer mit nem Kerl zu fahren, der viel fitter ist kann ganz schön frustig sein....



Ja da haste recht uns gehts genauso und ich kann leider nicht mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Bei uns bleibt auch nicht viel übrig an Zeit. Wir war das "War immer sehr bemüht"


----------



## sarle (13. Dezember 2013)

Heyho,
Ich beginne gerade meine Ausbildung zur Zweiradmechanikerin und versuche durch das Forum nützliche Infos zusammeln um meinem mit Azubi etwas vorraus zu sein. Ich selber fahre meist am Wochenende kleine Touren mit meinem ziemlich abge****tem Rad, aber ein neues ist in Aussicht ^^
Wenn ihr also irgendwelche Tipps habt immer her damit


----------



## Ellabis (26. Dezember 2013)

Moin ihr Lieben,

ich bin Isabell, 29 Jahre alt, lebe in Hannover und fahre mit meinem Scott Voltage FR 30 meistens den Wurmberg hinab. Nächstes Jahr soll's auch nach Winterberg und in diverse andere Bikeparks gehen.
Würde mich freuen, wenn ich hier ein paar Frauen kennen lerne, die meine Liebe zum bergabfahren teilen, mit denen ich mich austauschen und vielleicht sogar mal biken kann. Ohne Blödis, die meinen, dass ihr Geschlecht sie zu besseren Bikern macht.

Gruß Isa


----------



## Mrs_Pommelhorst (26. Dezember 2013)

Den Wurmberg runter? Chapeau!!! Wir waren im letzten Urlaub mal fusswärts oben. Die MTB- Strecke wäre mir schon deutlich too much, und von dem Bikepark ist mir schon beim Anguckenen ganz anders geworden ;-) .Da fahre ich doch lieber die so verteufelten Forststraßen


----------



## Trailgurke (26. Dezember 2013)

Hey ihr 

Mein Name ist Jule, ich bin 25 Jahre alt und komme aus dem schönen Wuppertal. Im Mai diesen Jahres habe ich mit dem biken angefangen und bin seit einigen Wochen die stolze Besitzerin eines neuen Kona Process 
Ich bin viel in den heimischen Wäldern unterwegs und ab und an gehts auch in den Teutoburger Wald.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es hier einige Mädels gibt, die vielleicht hier aus dem Umkreis kommen und die Lust auf 'ne entspannte Enduro Runde haben. Meine Suche nach Mitfahrerinnen war bisher nicht so erfolgreich, deswegen muss ich entweder alleine auf Tour oder mit den Männers.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ellabis (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann nur empfehlen es einfach auszuprobieren. Hab erst vor knapp 1,5 Jahren mit DH angefangen, eben genau an diesem Ort. Vorher bin ich nur mit meinem Stadträdle auf dem Bürgersteig gefahren. Das war schon ziemlich heftig, aber hat mich gleich süchtig gemacht.


----------



## Mrs_Pommelhorst (26. Dezember 2013)

Trailgurke schrieb:


> Hey ihr
> 
> 
> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es hier einige Mädels gibt, die vielleicht hier aus dem Umkreis kommen und die Lust auf 'ne entspannte Enduro Runde haben. Meine Suche nach Mitfahrerinnen war bisher nicht so erfolgreich, deswegen muss ich entweder alleine auf Tour oder mit den Männers.
> ...



Wenn Dir Lüdenscheid Umkreis genug ist und Du evtl. auch mal frei hast, wenn anständige Leute arbeiten( in der Woche vormittags bis frühen Nachmittag) hätte ich hier ein bischen Sauerland anzubieten, allerdings bin ich fitnessmäßig eher das was Deinem Nickname entspricht . Und wenn Männe mit dem großen Auto zur Arbeit weg ist, bin ich auch wenig mobil, in meins kriege ich kein Rad....Wenn Du aber auch eine " Wurst" mit auf Tour nimmst könnten wir da durchaus ins Geschäft kommen.


----------



## Pfifferling (30. Dezember 2013)

Hallöle, dann stelle ich mich auch mal vor 

Ich heiße Anne-Sophie, 
mein "Jagdrevier" ist Luxemburg (wo ich auch wohne) und wenn es mal hinhaut auch der Schwarzwald 
Mein Rad ist ein Scott Spark mit 100mm Federweg, das mir aber völlig in Lux. ausreicht.
Ich liebe es nach dem Studium eine Runde durch den Wald zu "pflügen" 
Ansonsten habe ich (fast) alle Sportarten gerne, sonst spiele ich noch Badminton und im Sommer (wenn ich mich überwinden kann) gehe ich auch Laufen.
Ach ja, fast vergessen ich bin 20.

---> Wer mir helfen will, kann sich gerne diese Frage ansehen :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/xtr-shifter-reagiert-nicht-hilfe.674185/

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

eure A-S


----------



## PowerV (30. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin 29 und wohne in WBN, ich fahr seit einem Jahr Mountain Bike und ich liebe es  davor bin ich auch schon Fahrrad gefahren aber nicht so extrem wie jetzt, ich mach noch einiges mehr am Sport wie Laufen, Fitness, Schwimmen usw. Sport ist auch meine größte Leidenschaft  
...freue mich hier einpaar nette Leute kennenzulernen mit denen man Toren und Trails fahren kann


----------



## buechner (13. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin leider wieder Single und auf der Suche nach Ladys die Lust haben mit mir im Frühjahr den ein oder anderen Trail zu fahren.
Ich bin schon 45Jahre alt, habe aber immer noch eine ganz gute Kondition. Ich würde gerne im Harz fahren oder in anderen Gegenden. Bei mir kann man auch gerne übernachten, ich habe einen Dachgepäckträger und zeige auch gerne mal die Wege in und um Braunschweig. Ich wäre auch an einem gemeinsamen Bike-Urlaub interessiert. Ich fahre seit 5 Jahren MTB und habe ein Cannodale Scalett. Technisch bin ich leider noch nicht so gut. Den Wurmberg (Downhill im Harz) will ich aber nächstes Jahr unbedingt auch mal runter fahren, wenn auch langsam.
Also Ladies, das nächste Frühjahr kommt hoffentlich schneller als ihr denkt, bis dahin kann man ja schon mal Pläne schmieden.
Gruß


----------



## Ellabis (16. Januar 2014)

Hallo buechner 

da bin ich auf jeden Fall gerne dabei (Wurmberg)! Peine-Ost habe ich bisher zwar als Hannoveranerin immer gemieden, aber für's Biken kann ich mich sicher durchringen (deutlich wichtiger als Fußball) 
Aber jetzt soll es ja doch erst mal kalt werden. So ein sch... 

LG Isabell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mellitsch (19. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Melanie, 27 Jahre alt und wohne aktuell in Kassel. Ich bin 2012 in Südamerika zum ersten Mal Downhill gefahren (zumindest nenne ich das jetzt mal so: Den Cotopaxi runter, die Machu Picchu Tour (auf Straße) und den berüchtigten Camino de la Muerte in La Paz) und bin dabei so ziemlich auf den Geschmack gekommen. Allerdings schrecken mich grad noch sehr die ersten Anschaffungskosten ab. Daher wollte ich mich hier mal so umhören: Wie habt ihr angefangen? Gibt es Kurse, bei denen man sich Bikes leihen kann? Was sind gute Anfängerstrecken etc.??
Fragen über Fragen! Erstmal also ein Hallo in die Runde und ich werd mich hier mal ein bißchen durchlesen (freu mich auch sehr über Leseempfehlungen! ).

Bis dahin beste Grüße!


----------



## jazz_bln (20. Januar 2014)

Besser spät als nie!

Bin zwar schon eine Weile dabei, hab aber irgendwie diesen Thread übersehen ;-)

Dem Gedanken, nach einer langen Pause den alten Drahtesel mal wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen, um damit durch's Siebengebirge nebenan zu fahren, folgten nun schon mehrere Räder und der Spaß am Basteln an selbigen. 
Ich bin gern eher abwärtsorientiert unterwegs, gedulde mich aber auch auf den meist unspektakulären Fahrten ins Büro.
Neben den ein oder anderen Besuchen in Parks habe ich mir dieses Jahr mal den kleinen Velothon vorgenommen - bin schon ganz aufgeregt! 

Gruß
Sabrina!


----------



## Gnu79 (23. Januar 2014)

Hallo 

ich bin auch "fast" neu hier hab mich schon vor einiger Zeit angemeldet mitgelesen aber mich noch nie vorgestellt   

Also….ich heisse Meike, bin 34 Jahre alt und hatte letztes Jahr meine erste Freeride/Downhill Saison, vorher war ich nur auf dem Renner
unterwegs aber mein neues Hobby macht eindeutig mehr Spass  
Komme ursprünglich aus dem flachen Norddeutschland und bin seit 13 Jahren in der Schweiz (Siebnen SZ) zu Hause. 
Bis jetzt in den Bikeparks: Livigno, Davos, Serfaus und Lenzerheide unterwegs gewesen

Gibt's noch mehr Mädels in meiner Umgebung?

Liebe Grüsse Meike


----------



## Morningrise (26. Januar 2014)

Dann auch mal ein Hallo von mir in die Runde!

Bin mehr oder weniger neu hier. Im Forum als auch beim mountainbiken. Sprich Herbst letzten Jahres. Entsprechend sieht es auch noch mit meiner Kondition und vor allem Technik aus . All das gedenke ich aber in diesem Jahr deutlich zu verbessern. Darum bin ich hier . Ein bisschen Austausch, Tipps (wie fliege ich eleganter vom Sattel ohne danach auszusehen, als wäre ich verprügelt worden ), Motivation (wenn ich mal wieder das Gefühl habe - ich werde nieeeee ne grössere Erhebung hochkommen ohne keuchend und stöhnend fast vom Rad zu fallen) - und wer weiss vllt sogar mal jemand zum gemeinsamen fahren.
Ja und sonst? Ich bin 30, wohne in Bern, ein wenig Angsthase - aber voller Spass am fahren - und geniesse jede Minute, die ich draussen verbringen kann. 
So, that's it 

Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Gnu79 (26. Januar 2014)

Hallo 

liebe Grüsse nach Bern



Morningrise schrieb:


> Dann auch mal ein Hallo von mir in die Runde!
> Ein bisschen Austausch, Tipps (wie fliege ich eleganter vom Sattel ohne danach auszusehen, als wäre ich verprügelt worden )



Manchmal geht's mir nicht anders  man sieht fast aus wie ein Totalschaden. 

Auch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## kathii71 (31. Januar 2014)

sooooo,dann stell ich mich auch mal vor:

ich kathrin 42(also  nicht mehr der jüngste bike hase) 
suche im lipper oder osnabrücker raum bikende mädels,fahre schon ein paar jahre,bin aber nicht die 
trail und technik königin,fahre seit einem sturz leider mit zuviel kopf  würde mich gern wieder mehr trauen
 würde mich freuen wenn sich ev. über dieses forum mädels finden lassen mit denen man ab und zu mal fahren kann.

lg
kathrin


----------



## Bu88 (31. Januar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich sehe schon es kommen einige aus meiner Gegend
@ ellabis und buechner..  Ich 25 Jahre jung komme aus dem Umland von Hannover und fahre seit drei Jahren DH.In Hahnenklee angefangen weiter nach Schulenberg und dieses Jahr nach Saalbach  Fahre ausschließlich nur mit "meinen jungs" was sich aber gerne ändern kann. Sobald die Gondel wieder fährt bin ich dabei und fände es super auch andere mädels kennzulernen.


----------



## Deleted298378 (10. Februar 2014)

Hallo Ladies  Ein extra Bereich für uns. Herrlich  Dann stelle ich mich doch mal direkt vor. Ich heiße Melanie, bin 26 Jahre jung, komme aus Emmerthal (OT Grohnde) und bin ein Wiedereinsteiger. Vor 7 Jahren war ich regelmäßig auf dem Bike. Dann ist das ganze irgendwie eingeschlafen und nun hat mich die Begeisterung fürs biken und für Sport im allgemeinen wieder. Allerdings habe ich noch nicht wieder auf meinem Bike gesessen  Das werde ich aber am Wochenende nachholen! Hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## Feuerpferdle (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo Ladies.  Ich heiße Claudia, bin noch 47 Jahre jung und komme aus dem schönen wilden Murgtal, wo es herrliche MTB-Strecken gibt. Bin im Sommer 2012 vom Laufsport aufs Biken umgestiegen und seit 2013 auf der Jagd nach den ersten Höhenmetern. Und seit ich mein neues Bike habe, quasi der Umstieg von Traktor auf Rakete, machts biken noch viel mehr Spaß. Meine Bikemädels haben mir schon den Spitznamen Bergziege verpasst... 
Biken ist für mich Natur, Spaß, Entspannung, Abschalten, einfach Zeit für mich. Und natürlich werden auf dem Bike gemeinsam mit meinen Bikemädels die wichtigen Themen der Welt besprochen. ;-)


----------



## Deleted298378 (16. Februar 2014)

Willkommen Feuerpferdle  Gab es einen besonderen Grund, dass du aufs biken umgestiegen bist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feuerpferdle (16. Februar 2014)

Melanchen schrieb:


> Willkommen Feuerpferdle  Gab es einen besonderen Grund, dass du aufs biken umgestiegen bist?


 
Nun ja, Biken erweitert das Revier ungemein. ;-) Es macht mir mittlerweile mehr Spaß und außerdem ein viel besseres Training für mein linkes Knie. Hab vor drei Jahren einen unfreiwilligen Stunt beim normalen Gehen hingelegt - und dank Biken alles prima mit meinem Knie. ;-)


----------



## swe68 (16. Februar 2014)

Willkommen ihr zwei! Und viel Spaß hier im Forum.


----------



## Deleted298378 (16. Februar 2014)

Danke swe68 
Schön, dass dein Knie beim biken keine Probleme macht  Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass es so bleibt. Das mit dem Spaß kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen. War auch einige Male laufen und heute bei Sonnenschein mit meinem Mann mit dem Bike im Wald unterwegs. Es ist ein ganz anderes Feeling. Auch wenn wir hinterher aussahen wie die Schweine


----------



## Feuerpferdle (16. Februar 2014)

Melanchen schrieb:


> Danke swe68
> Schön, dass dein Knie beim biken keine Probleme macht  Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass es so bleibt. Das mit dem Spaß kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen. War auch einige Male laufen und heute bei Sonnenschein mit meinem Mann mit dem Bike im Wald unterwegs. Es ist ein ganz anderes Feeling. Auch wenn wir hinterher aussahen wie die Schweine



*aufholzklopf*, meine OP ist drei Jahre her und toi toi toi, alles prima. Nur das Laufen macht Probleme. 
Wie sag ich zur Zeit immer? Wenn ich nicht dreckverspritzt von der Tour heimkomme, dann war's keine richtige Tour. Matschgetupft von Kopf bis Fuß und glücklich. ;-) 
Die Sonne hat uns heute ein wenig geärgert - zuerst Regen und stürmischer Wind und jetzt am Abend zeigt sich die Sonne ganz frech... Morgen gibt's die nächste Ausfahrt, heute nur Ergometer...


----------



## Deleted298378 (16. Februar 2014)

Feuerpferdle schrieb:


> Wie sag ich zur Zeit immer? Wenn ich nicht dreckverspritzt von der Tour heimkomme, dann war's keine richtige Tour. Matschgetupft von Kopf bis Fuß und glücklich. ;-)


Da hast Du Recht.  Es hat noch nie so viel Spaß gemacht sich dreckig zu machen


----------



## Nummer15 (18. Februar 2014)

Hallo Mädels,

dann will ich mich hier einreihen und kurz vorstellen:
Madlen ist mein Name, bin 30 Jahre jung und wohne im Speckgürtel Berlins. Ich spiele Basketball in der Berliner Oberliga und fahre nebenbei leidenschaftlich gern Rad (guter Ersatz zum elendigen Ausdauertraining). Biken ist auch eindeutig besser für die Knie als Joggen. Im März endet meine diesjährige Saison und ich kann mich wieder voll auf's Radfahren konzentrieren.
Da ich doch sehr oft mit dem Rad alleine unterwegs bin und das auf die Dauer sehr langweilig ist, habe ich mal nen bisschen recherchiert und bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen.
Ich hoffe hier viele tolle neue Leute kennenzulernen und Fahrgemeinschaften zu finden, damit ich die meiste Zeit nicht alleine unterwegs sein muss. 

P.S.: Nummer 15 ist meine Trikotnummer beim BBall - mir viel schlicht kein besserer Nick ein.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (18. Februar 2014)

Hallo, netter Nickname, finde ich. Die Berliner Mädels melden sich sicher gleich.


----------



## VeloWoman (19. Februar 2014)

Hihih...geeeenau. 
Dann hier auch nochmal ein herzliches Willkommen.


----------



## Chrige (21. Februar 2014)

Nummer15 schrieb:


> P.S.: Nummer 15 ist meine Trikotnummer beim BBall - mir viel schlicht kein besserer Nick ein.


Willkommen! Toller Nickname, die 15 war auch meine Rückennummer als ich noch Basketball spielte Seit ich vor drei Jahren aufgehört habe, bleibt mir mehr Zeit für's Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nummer15 (21. Februar 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> ... die 15 war auch meine Rückennummer als ich noch Basketball spielte.



Wo hast du gespielt bzw welche Liga @Chrige?

Vielen Dank übrigens für die nette Begrüßung Mädels.


----------



## SunnyMountain (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin seit gestern hier angemeldet weil ich dringend Mitfahrer/innen in Saarbrücken und Umgebung suche. Bin 26 und fahre am Wochenende gerne Tagestouren mit hohem Trailanteil. Die letzten Jahre bin ich leider nicht so viel zum Fahren gekommen (wg. Arbeit, anderen Hobbies und nicht zuletzt wg. fehlenden Mitfahrer/innen), aber dieses Jahr soll sich das mal wieder ändern. LG aus Saarbrücken


----------



## Mx343 (24. Februar 2014)

SunnyMountain schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin seit gestern hier angemeldet weil ich dringend Mitfahrer/innen in Saarbrücken und Umgebung suche. Bin 26 und fahre am Wochenende gerne Tagestouren mit hohem Trailanteil. Die letzten Jahre bin ich leider nicht so viel zum Fahren gekommen (wg. Arbeit, anderen Hobbies und nicht zuletzt wg. fehlenden Mitfahrer/innen), aber dieses Jahr soll sich das mal wieder ändern. LG aus Saarbrücken



Schau mal mir Saarland Unterforum vorbei, da solltest du Mitfahrer aus dem Raum Saarbrücken finden.

Viele Grüße
Fabian


----------



## Chrige (24. Februar 2014)

Nummer15 schrieb:


> Wo hast du gespielt bzw welche Liga @Chrige?


 
In der Schweiz  Während 20 Jahren in verschiedenen Ligen und in verschiedenen Teams. Am Schluss in der 1.Liga in einem Team in Zürich. Allerdings ist Basketball in der Schweiz eine ziemliche Randsportart. Trotzdem wurden die drei Ligameistertitel, die ich erleben durfte, ausgiebig gefeiert .


----------



## Kristl_Meth (26. Februar 2014)

Moinsen, die Damen!

Schöne Sache, das hier.
Will mich auch kurz vorstellen. Ich bin noch ein relativer Frischling auf dieser Art von Fahrrad namens Kristina aus Essen und möchte MTB fest in mein Leben integrieren. Ich suche auf diesem Weg Kontakte zum Radeln, weil ich leider kaum Leute in dem Bereich kenne. 
Mögen die Spiele beginnen

Beste Grüße

Kristina


----------



## gmozi (3. März 2014)

Na wenn es sonst niemand tut, dann von mir halt ein dickes Willkommen! Es wird sich schon jemand finden mit dem du nen bissel fahren kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frangipani (12. März 2014)

Hallo!
Ich bin aus dem Ulmer Raum, gehöre zu den geburtenstarken Jahrgängen und fahre seit 3 Jahren Mountainbike. Meist nur mit meinem Mann, ansonsten alleine. Vielleicht gibt es ja andere Mädels/Frauen aus dem Raum Ulm, die Lust haben sich regelmäßig wöchentlich zu einer Feierabendtour zu treffen? Das wäre super! Jemand da aus der Gegend *malrumguck*


----------



## Nummer15 (14. März 2014)

Herzlich Willkommen @Frangipani.


----------



## idioteque (15. März 2014)

Moin die Damen!

Dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen,obwohl ich momentan noch auf der Suche nach einem Bike bin... 
Zur Zeit wohne ich mitten in München, bin 20 Jahre jung und habe vom Biken außer Feldwegen in Norddeutschlan noch wenig Ahnung.
Falls sich jemand meiner annehmen möchte (Form/Farbe/Alter egal!) und Lust hat mal die Basics zu demonstrieren oder ein bisschen zu fahren - sehr gerne


----------



## HiFi XS (16. März 2014)

idioteque schrieb:


> Moin die Damen!
> 
> Dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen,obwohl ich momentan noch auf der Suche nach einem Bike bin...
> Zur Zeit wohne ich mitten in München, bin 20 Jahre jung und habe vom Biken außer Feldwegen in Norddeutschlan noch wenig Ahnung.
> Falls sich jemand meiner annehmen möchte (Form/Farbe/Alter egal!) und Lust hat mal die Basics zu demonstrieren oder ein bisschen zu fahren - sehr gerne



Willkommen im Forum - Toller Nick


----------



## idioteque (16. März 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum - Toller Nick



Hui, vielen Dank! Einfach so, oder weil hier noch jemand Radiohead hört?  (alle nahenliegenden Nicks waren schon weg...)


----------



## HiFi XS (16. März 2014)

Einfach so


----------



## yoli (25. März 2014)

Hallo ;-)

ich bin hier ganz neu und frisch angemeldet. Bin Sandra (37), aus Nürnberg. Ich bin früher öfters MTB gefahren, wenn man es so nennen kann. Denn es war ein uralt, uralt Rad..es sah aus wie ein MTB, aber wars nicht wirklich ;-) Mit ihm habe ich die Münchner Gegend unsicher gemacht. 
Nun komme ich zu meinem Anliegen und hoffe, das mir jemand von Euch evtl. ein paar Tipps geben könnte? 
Ich möchte mir nun endlich mal ein "gescheites" MTB kaufen. Habe von dem ganzen technischen leider (noch) nicht so viel Ahnung :-( Ich möchte gerne ein Fully (Allrounder?), welches auch für einen leichten Alpencross tauglich sein soll. Ich bin MTB-Anfängerin, möchte also keine speziellen Sachen fahren, wie Bikeparks, Sprünge oder Downhill etc. Ich bin 168cm, und ca.55-58kg. Um die 2000EUR. Ich kenne mich auch bei den Marken gar nicht aus... Bei Cube wurden mir jetzt das AMS 120 HPA Pro 29/15" und Sting Race 29/16" geraten. 2 unterschiedliche Geometrien...  Was meint ihr dazu? Oder andere Empfehlungen, was ich mir anschauen könnte/ sollte?
Ich bin für jeden Tipp/ Hinweis dankbar  einen schönen Abend Euch noch


----------



## Principiante (25. März 2014)

yoli schrieb:


> Hallo ;-)
> 
> ich bin hier ganz neu und frisch angemeldet. Bin Sandra (37), aus Nürnberg. Ich bin früher öfters MTB gefahren, wenn man es so nennen kann. Denn es war ein uralt, uralt Rad..es sah aus wie ein MTB, aber wars nicht wirklich ;-) Mit ihm habe ich die Münchner Gegend unsicher gemacht.
> Nun komme ich zu meinem Anliegen und hoffe, das mir jemand von Euch evtl. ein paar Tipps geben könnte?
> ...



Hallo Sandra!
Wenn Du richtig gute Beratung willst, dann fahr da hin :

http://www.radau-fahrradladen.de/default.asp

Ist nicht sooo weit von Nürnberg und der Reinhard ist ein echt dufter Typ, vor allem ehrlich in Beratung und mit hoher Erfahrung ( 3 facher Ironman)
Dort habe ich als Berlinerin vor vielen, vielen Jahren mein erstes Ghost Bike gekauft und war super zufrieden!
Meine Empfehlung, falls Du dafür zeit hast. 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## yoli (25. März 2014)

Hallo Principiante,

vielen Dank für den Tipp! Die Entfernung und Zeit ist nicht das Problem, sondern ohne Auto da hin zu kommen ;-) Ist leider ohne Zuganbindung, aber irgendwie werde ich da schon hinkommen. Danke Dir. LG


----------



## Rennbrummsel (30. März 2014)

Hallo Mädels,
ich bin Bine. Gestern war ich das erste Mail im Bikepark und fand's total klasse . Das muss ich unbedingt nochmal machen. Jetzt brauch ich für so eine Gelegenheit noch ein Bike und wollte mich hier mal informieren und beraten lassen. Da ich noch nicht das große Geld verdiene ist für mich ein Bike für 1000nde nicht drin. Falls jemand Bike-Park taugliche Teile ausmustern will, schreibt mich einfach an. Auch über Tricks und Tipps freue ich mich.
Da ich jetzt nicht so sehr groß gewachsen bin (158cm) bräuchte ich eher etwas Kleines (S) mit viel Federweg (180+++) 

Ich wünsche euch noch ein schönes sonniges Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lori90 (1. April 2014)

Grüß Gott Zusammen,

habe auf dem Forum auch endlich mal den Ladies Bereich gefunden. Sehr schön, denn ich möchte gern andere Mädels in München kennenlernen! Ich bin Lori, Niederländerin und 23 Jahre alt. Seit ein halbes Jahr habe ich das Mountainbiken entdeckt und liebe es nun soviel wie ich auch Gouda liebe. Habe seit Januar ein eigenes Cube und bin damit öfters auf der Isartrails unterwegs. Gern würde ich noch ein Lady Buddy in München kennenlernen mit der ich die Trails fahren kann, aber auch gern andere Strecken rund um München! Vor allem das Fahren im Wald mit wurzligen Stellen macht mir viel Spaß! 

Falls wer Lust hat mal zusammen eine Runde zu drehen, würde ich mich voll freuen!!! (pass auf ich bin aber Anfänger 

Wünsche euch noch ne schöne und sonnige Woche und viel Spaß beim Fahren!


----------



## MeliFe89 (1. April 2014)

Huhu, auch ich habe endlich den Weg zu euch gefunden  =)
Mein Name ist Melanie und bin noch 24 Jahre.
Im Juli´13 hab ich mir n Allmountain gekauft mit dem mein Freund mich nach 4 Wochen nach Wildbad geschleppt hat 
Rein ins kalte Wasser also! Beim 3. Mal ging das in die Hose und ich bin mit ner Gibshand wieder heimgekommen 

Nun bin ich im Raum Stuttgart auf Flowtrails bis "DH-Strecken"
unterwegs und momentan auch auf der Suche nach einem passenden Bike DH/FR, was bei meiner Größe (leider auch nur 1,58) relativ schwierig ist. 

Im Auge habe ich das
Specialized  Trail bzw Demo 8 
Giant Glory
Kona
YT  Tues 
da die eine sehr niedrige Oberrohrhöhe haben.

Für weitere Infos/Tipps bin ich natürlich sehr offen!

Ich bin Physiotherapeutin und studier momentan nebenbei noch, aber freu mich immer Stunden oder Tage freischaufeln zu können um auf m Bike zu sitzen

Viele Grüße
Meli


----------



## D-G-xs (1. April 2014)

hey Ladies!! schön das es mittlerweile so viele Mädels gibt die gerne fahren. .leider seit ihr alle im südlichen Bereich unterwegs.  Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß weiterhin:-D


----------



## Elbe76 (5. April 2014)

Hallo Mädels,
ich bin Corinna (38) und der MTB-Virus hat mich vor zwei Jahren infiziert.
Ich bin vor Kurzem von Dresden nach Braunschweig gezogen und suche Anschluss an eine nette MTB-Runde. Habt Ihr da einen Tipp? 
Freue mich von Euch zu hören,
Corinna


----------



## Amaya_Haniko (14. April 2014)

Guten Abend, liebe Gemeinde.
Ich bin Sarah, lese hier schon länger regelmäßig mit... ich wurde mit dem Bikevirus inviziert. Vor gut einem Jahr. Mittlerweile bin ich so fasziniert, dass ich auf ein eigenes Fully spare und es dann richtig krachen lassen möchte  im Leipziger Flachland ist zwar nicht soviel los... aber ich hoffe doch, einige Kontakte knüpfen zu können, um auch mal in die richtigen Bike-Gefilde kommen zu können 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## RedWitch82 (16. April 2014)

Abend zusammen,
ich bin Julia (31) und lese hier seit einiger Zeit immer mal mit. 
Habe mich jetzt zur Anmeldung entschlossen, da ich mittlerweile immer öfters gern mal draußen rumfahre. Stehe noch relativ am Anfang, habe mir auch erst Ende vorletztes Jahr ein Bike zugelegt, das nicht direkt vor jeder (Eisdielen-)Tour halb auseinander fällt. Letztes Jahr ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass "den Wald umgraben" viel mehr Spaß macht, als gemütlich zu "cruisen". Bin jetzt dabei bei mir in der Gegend den Radius immer weiter zu vergrößern, am liebsten im Wald auf Trails. Komme aus Gelnhausen, also wenn wer in der Nähe ist und mal ne Runde drehen will, kann sich gerne melden.

So, dann werde ich mich jetzt noch weiter durch (noch) unbekannte Begrifflichkeiten (Flowtrails…?) stöbern und wünsche noch einen angenehmen Abend.


----------



## tjoutjou (20. April 2014)

hey ihr
ich bin die christina, bin 26 und komme aus dem saarland^^ bin auch schon länger angemeldet aber i wie ging die vorstell runde an mir vobei*verpeilt* 
mein ersten mtb hab ich mit 12 bekommen, und dann auch immer schön im wald unterwegs, dann länger pause und nicht geradelt und mit 18 nochmal für mich endeckt. 
und jetzt natürlich feuer und flamme*hehe*
besitz jetzt mein 4 mtb, eins kaputt gefahren und 2 geklaut, eins davon im urlaub 
wie siehts bei euch aus, wieviel mtbs bisher? was war gut was schlecht? und gibts bei euch extra angelegte mtb strecken im wald ??? bei uns gibts die pur.. einige von euch kennen die vllt?
gibts welche aus dem saarland und umgebung? habt ihr in euren freundeskreisen auch mtbler???

und nein ich bin nicht neugierig 

lg


----------



## Mary_RGB (21. April 2014)

Hallo liebe Ladies!
Bin ganz frisch hier gelandet, wie im gesamten MTB-Bereich. Hatte bis vor kurzem ein "Citybike" womit ich meinem LG stets hinterhergefahren bin, also gänzlichst ohne Motivation *gähn* Hab mich ganz bewußt für ein MTB entschieden, da ich zwar wohl auch mal von a nach b fahre, aber in erster Linie sportlich unterwegs sein möchte.
Grad "Wald umgraben" gelesen und mußte breit grinsen! Exakt mein. Ziel.....und ich wollt immer schon ein Mountainbike haben *hihi*.
Nun muß ich erst 32 werden, ums endlich mal anzugehen

Nach den ersten beiden Ausfahrten haben sich allerdings zwei markante Punkte gezeigt, die lt. Aussage meines Freundes sehr entscheidend sind....

Ich hoffe, ich finde hier Austausch, Rat und vielleicht ja sogar nette Mädels aus dem Ruhrgebiet ???
Würde mich zudem freuen, wenn eine von Euch mit dem gleichen "Stand" ( also kann geradeausfahren,aber Sattel noch "zu niedrig" usw) Lust hätte, nen Einsteigerkurs zu belegen


----------



## Kaschacat (25. April 2014)

Moin Mädels.....
Also das Alter sinkt noch weiter..... 
Wollt mit meinen noch 22 Jahren mal "Hallöchen" sagen. Und euch um Hilfe bitten......
Also wo fange ich an????
Habe seit Ewigkeiten mein altes Mountainbike von Ruddy Dax, es hat mir von ein paar Zicken abgesehen auch immer treu gedient, nun wird es aber mal Zeit die Möhre zu tauschen. Da ich kein Fan von Rennrädern bin suche ich nun wieder ein neues Bike... Für folgende Zwecke Landstraße,Waldwege,Straße und in hoffentlich nicht zu weit entfernter Zukunft auch Cyclassics.
Meine Frage an Euch wäre. Welchen Hersteller würdet Ihr empfehlen? Und sucht noch jemand einen Partner zum Fahren aus HH bzw Ecke Witzeeze?

Gemauzte Grüße
Kaschacat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (25. April 2014)

Kaschacat schrieb:


> Da ich kein Fan von Rennrädern bin
> ...
> in hoffentlich nicht zu weit entfernter Zukunft auch Cyclassics.




Ohne im Besitz eines Rennvelos zu sein, braucht man da gar nicht erst hingehen.
Was soll bitteschön 'schön sein', sich inmitten von 25.000 Durchgeknallten,
zur Gänze allesamt an Testosteronvergiftung Leidenden, zu tummeln
und Leib und Leben und die Gesundheit nur für den Thrill zu riskieren?


----------



## Kaschacat (25. April 2014)

Ich Persönlich würde mitfahren, um mich an den Anderen zu messen und des Spaßes wegen.


----------



## julyvandeer (28. April 2014)

Halli hallo und schönen guten Abend in die Runde 
Da ich mich hier nun auch schon ein wenig länger rumtreibe und in euren Beiträgen spioniere, wird es mal Zeit, mich vorzustellen.
Ich bin 27 Jahre jung und bin durch meinen Freund zum Biken gekommen. Ich bin in diesem Bereich ein absoluter Neuling und habe kaum Erfahrungen. Nach den ersten paar Ausfahrten auf einem seiner Bikes, war mir relativ schnell klar, dass ich das auch möchte...so frei nach dem Motto "Wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann?!" haben wir also losgelegt und mir ein Rädchen zusammen gestellt  Ich bin sehr glücklich mit meinem Santa Cruz und wir machen hier mittlerweile schön die Gegend unsicher. Gegend ist Heidelberger Region...
Vor drei Wochen war ich zum ersten Mal in einem Bikepark...super lustig und bis heute noch gezeichnet  Aber das war es wert.
Ich freue mich auf einen regen Austausch und werde wohl die eine oder andere Frage an euch haben.
Grüße aus dem Südwesten Deutschlands.


----------



## veloliesel (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem auch ich schon eine Weile mitlese wollte ich mal hallo sagen...
Ich bin 39, komme aus dem Rheinland (also wenig Berge), habe mit meinem Mann das Rennrad fahren begonnen....dazwischen liegen jetzt aber 7 Jahre und 2 Kinder.....ich wollte schon immer ein MTB und konnte mir diesen Wunsch vor 2 Wochen erfüllen, ein cube wls sl 29Zoll. (M)ein Traum von einem Rad.....
Allerdings bin ich z.zt fast nur auf befestigten Wegen unterwegs...der Kondition wegen...freue mich aber immer wieder auf den Wald....
Ich bin absolute Anfängerin und freue mich sehr über diesen "Lady-Bereich".....werde wohl noch eine Weile nur mitlesen..

Gruß
veloliesel


----------



## MrsBergamont (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

zwar nicht ganz neu im Forum, aber habe mich noch nicht vorgestellt.
Ich bin die Eve, 28 Jahre aus Wiesbaden und bike seit letztem Jahr.
Bin an Wochenenden immer mit dem Bike auf Trails und Parks unterwegs - würd mich freuen, wenn sich noch ein paar Mädels zum biken finden würden.


Grüße


----------



## julyvandeer (5. Mai 2014)

@eVe in welchen Bikeparks bist du denn für gewöhnlich zu finden? Ich kenne bisher nur Winterberg, bin aber schwer begeistert von diesem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrsBergamont (5. Mai 2014)

Ich fand Beerfelden ganz super. In Stromberg bin ich sehr oft, wobei das ja eher ein Flowtrail ist. Bad Ems und Winterberg wollte ich mir jetzt auch mal anschauen.


----------



## Chucky88 (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo Mädels.Ich bin Jacky,25 Jahre und was soll ich sagen, durch meinen Ex auf die Idee gekommen, mich mal ein bißchen dem Biken zu nähern.Ich bin KOMPLETTER Anfänger.Da er recht fit in dem Bereich ist hab ich mich nie getraut zu erwähnen,dass ich selbst mal Bock hätte zu fahren.Und wollte ihm sein Hobby auch nicht weg nehmen (ich weiß, völliger Blödsinn ) jetzt bin ich aber Single und will selber ran."Problem" hier: Ich brauch n Bike und vorher technische Infos.Ich will ja nicht mit nem Pucky Bike los cruisen xD Wo bekomme ich am besten Infos rund ums Biken?Und als Anfänger muss ich natürlich ein bißchen investieren.Da ich noch Studentin bin sitzt die Kohle aber nicht so locker  So jetzt haut rein und ballert mich mit Infos zu Mille Grazie


----------



## julyvandeer (7. Mai 2014)

Eve, dann gib mal Bescheid, wenn du in Winterberg bist, vielleicht fahren wir uns ja über den Weg 
Ich bin bisher nur mit meinem Freund unterwegs gewesen, alleine hab ich mich noch nicht getraut.


----------



## MrsBergamont (7. Mai 2014)

julyvandeer schrieb:


> Eve, dann gib mal Bescheid, wenn du in Winterberg bist, vielleicht fahren wir uns ja über den Weg
> Ich bin bisher nur mit meinem Freund unterwegs gewesen, alleine hab ich mich noch nicht getraut.



Samstag bin ich jetzt in Stromberg - für alle die mitwollen


----------



## laterra (11. Mai 2014)

Chucky88 schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels.Ich bin Jacky,25 Jahre und was soll ich sagen, durch meinen Ex auf die Idee gekommen, mich mal ein bißchen dem Biken zu nähern.Ich bin KOMPLETTER Anfänger.Da er recht fit in dem Bereich ist hab ich mich nie getraut zu erwähnen,dass ich selbst mal Bock hätte zu fahren.Und wollte ihm sein Hobby auch nicht weg nehmen (ich weiß, völliger Blödsinn ) jetzt bin ich aber Single und will selber ran."Problem" hier: Ich brauch n Bike und vorher technische Infos.Ich will ja nicht mit nem Pucky Bike los cruisen xD Wo bekomme ich am besten Infos rund ums Biken?Und als Anfänger muss ich natürlich ein bißchen investieren.Da ich noch Studentin bin sitzt die Kohle aber nicht so locker  So jetzt haut rein und ballert mich mit Infos zu Mille Grazie



Herzlich Willkommen in der Bikewelt ;-)

Wegen Infos für ein neues Rad bist hier schon gut aufgehoben im Forum. Es gibt schon einige Threads zu Kaufentscheidung welches Bike, welches Budget, welcher Einsatzbereich. Das wichtigste ist erst mal, dass du dir überlegst wo dein EInsatzbereich liegt: im Bikepark den Berg runterholzen, hügelig mit Trails durch den Wald oder erst mal nur breite Waldwege.
In diesem Unterforum wirst du schon mal einige Informationen finden können:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/kaufberatung.45/


----------



## Chucky88 (11. Mai 2014)

Also ich habe lange überlegt und da ich definitiv DH und in Bikeparks fahren will werde ich mir wahrscheinlich ein Canyon DHX Playzone zulegen. Hatte zuerst überlegt mir ein Bike zu kaufen, dass meinen jetzigen Ansprüchen genügt und dachte, dass das DHX vielleicht am Anfang etwas übertrieben ist. Aber warum soll ich mir erst ein anderes kaufen. Dann kann ich direkt richtig investieren und preislich tut sich da denke ich nicht soooo viel. Das kostet jetzt 1699€...


----------



## Mx343 (11. Mai 2014)

Chucky88 schrieb:


> Also ich habe lange überlegt und da ich definitiv DH und in Bikeparks fahren will werde ich mir wahrscheinlich ein Canyon DHX Playzone zulegen. Hatte zuerst überlegt mir ein Bike zu kaufen, dass meinen jetzigen Ansprüchen genügt und dachte, dass das DHX vielleicht am Anfang etwas übertrieben ist. Aber warum soll ich mir erst ein anderes kaufen. Dann kann ich direkt richtig investieren und preislich tut sich da denke ich nicht soooo viel. Das kostet jetzt 1699€...



Preis Leistung machst du da nichts verkehrt mit dem Canyon, denk aber daran das du noch Ausrüstung brauchst.


----------



## Principiante (12. Mai 2014)

@*Chucky88* :
Warum guckst Du nicht mal in den Bikemarkt, da haben sie echt gute Torques im Angebot!
Dann bleibt auch was für eine gute Ausrüstung über!


----------



## Chucky88 (13. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Tipps  ich wusel mich weiter durch die Bikewelt.Kommt jemand aus dem Bereich Wuppertal,Düsseldorf, Köln usw? Wenn ich ein Bike gefunden hab fänd ich es cool mal mit jemandem über zu fahren... Wenn ihr Bock habt nen Anfänger mit zu schleppen


----------



## a_sport (26. Mai 2014)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iAMx (28. Mai 2014)

Hi 

Hab grad neu zu euch gefunden, weil ich über den Bikemarkt gestolpert bin und dann gesehen habe, dass der Rest ja auch gut aussieht. 
Ich bin 24 und fahre ein Canyon Nerve XC 7.0, bisher mit Klickpedalen. 
Und da sind wir auch schon bei dem Grund, wieso ich hier bin ^^ denn ich möchte mein Bike nun endlich mal um Flats erweitern... Die Frage ist bloß um welche.
Denke ich werde hier mal einen älteren Thread auskramen (oder gibts einen aktuellen?) um hier nicht zu offtopic zu werden


----------



## a_sport (28. Mai 2014)

Hey, @iAMx 

für welchen gebrauch den, nur normal MTB oder Downhill ?
Da diese dann ja in der Größe variieren.
Zudem in welcher Preiskategorie, da es ja bis um die 15 - 200 Euro gehen kann und noch höher ?!

LG


----------



## iAMx (28. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Ich hab dazu schon ein alten Thread hier ausgegraben.

Im Grunde ist es ja wie bei den meisten - stabil, leicht, günstig (pic 2^^) und natürlich guter Gripp.
Die Pedale sollten schon unter 380g auf jeden Fall sein, da mein Rad ja kein Fliegengewicht ist, nicht sofort auseinander Fallen und ein bischen was aushalten aber richtiges Downhill steht (bisher) nicht auf meinem Plan. Gibt mein Rad auch gar nicht her.
Und natürlich möchte ich nicht mehr als nötig zahlen. Ein genau festen Preisrahmen hab ich zwar nicht, würde aber ungern über 70-80 Euro ausgeben (wobei sich im Zweifel, bei den absolut perfekten Pedalen sicher drüber reden ließe).


----------



## a_sport (28. Mai 2014)

Mh, okay ... wie wäre es mit denen hier:

1. http://www.radhammer.de/epages/6323...uctViaPortal&gclid=CNGFm8afz74CFQzItAodd1AAqg

2.http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...Pedale-37907&gclid=CJT3lI2gz74CFQbMtAodxBIA6A

Ist leider über dem gewicht, kann ich aber nur weiter empfehlen. Da du die Pins austauschbar sind falls du mal was spezielleres vor hast ;-).

3.https://www.lenando.de/xlc_mtbtrekk....html?ref=92&gclid=CKaskoyyz74CFfMftAodbgIA2Q


Ich hoffe die links helfen dir.
Und wie gesagt die 2. kann ich dir nur empfehlen. Die anderen beiden kenn ich nicht.


----------



## iAMx (28. Mai 2014)

Danke für deine Mühe, aber bevor ich mir welche hole, hatte ich gehofft meine Frage bezüglich Pedalbreite beantwortet zu bekommen, die ich im anderen Thread gestellt hatte.
Ich kann sie aber auch noch mal hier fragen, wollte nur nicht zu viel Offtopic hier schreiben.
Und zwar, wollte ich vorher gern wissen, ob die, die Flatis fahren, auch seitlich auf dem Käfig oder den Pins drauf stehen. Ich hab nämlich sehr schmale Füße und weiß nicht, ob ich entsprechende Schuhe finde ? mit denen ich da auch drauf stehe oder ob es irrelevant ist für drn Gripp (was ich aber kaum glaube).
Mit meinen Chucks und Skaterschuhen (hatte ich zufällig grad an den Füßen als ich zweimal auf Flatis stand) steh ich nämlich nicht seitlich auf dem Käfig/Pins... allerdings weiß ich auch nicht, welche Breite die Pedale hatten.

Zu den Links:
Also das erste ist ja Spd kompatibel und das such ich nicht. Ich hab ja jetzt Cklickis, die ich auch nicht vorhab zu tauschen. Weder meine Schuhe noch meine Platten dazu. Ich suche reine Flatis.

Die aus dem zweiten Link sind mit über 400gr zu schwer wie du ja selber schon gesagt hast ^^ Aber danke trotzdem für die Empfehlung! 

Die letzten hatte ich auch selber schonmal ins Auge gefasst 

Kennt hier in dem Thread vllt jemand die Grade5 Typ 3 oder die Exustar? Das sind -von all denen die ich mit näher angeschaut hab- zumindest welche von denen ich leider keine Berichte gesehen hab.


----------



## BikingSan (10. Juni 2014)

Hi Mädels,

jetzt stell ich mich auch mal vor. Bin 34, neu hier im Forum und seit ein paar Wochen begeisterte MTBikerin. Vielleicht gibt es hier ja noch ein paar Mädels aus der Ecke Heidelberg, die Lust haben sportlich-fleißig am Wochenende die Trails rauf und runter zu erkunden. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## jaja1985 (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo Mädels,

möchte mich auch vorstellen. Ich bin 28 und erst seit kurzem Feuer  und Flamme für MTB. 
Ich komme aus der Region Dillingen/Donauwörth.

LG
JaJa


----------



## JayR (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo in die Runde,
ich bin Jojo, 31 und komme aus Wiesbaden. Ich habe erst vor kurzem meine Begeisterung für`s Biken entdeckt und bin gerade dabei, die ersten Trails zu suchen/ zu finden und vor allem runterzudüsen. Bisher erstmal nur Flowtrails, kein DH oder technisch schwere Trails. Der erste Technikkurs steht alelrdings bald an. Sind hier noch andere Einsteigerinnen aus der Region, die Lust haben, gemeinsam an Erfolgen zu pfeilen? Grüße @ all


----------



## jamieleo (26. Juni 2014)

Hier mal ein Hallo vom Niederrhein 

Ich lese schon einige Zeit mit und dachte, es wäre mal an der Zeit mich auch vorzustellen.
Mein Name ist Nicole und ich bin 30 Jahre alt und bin durch meinen Mann im letzten Jahr angesteckt worden. 

Habe letzten Sonntag meinen 2ten Fahrtechnikkurs gemacht und bin jetzt natürlich heiß aufs Fahren 

Ich komme aus Duisburg Grenze Dinslaken. Öfters mal im Rotbachtal und auf der Halde Haniel unterwegs.

Würd mich freuen, auch mal mit ein paar Mädels fahren zu können. 

Lieben Gruß
Nicole (noch Anfängerin )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sprockette (29. Juni 2014)

Gruß aus Heidelberg!

Vor 5 oder 6 Jahren bin ich oft mit dem Fahrrad gefahren (XC, Cyclocross (Querfeldeinrennen auf Deutsch??), Rennrad- egal, weil ich sagte "all bikes are good"  ), aber vor 3 Jahre wurde ich verletzt und danach habe ich eine Verletzungspause gemacht und auch bin inzwischen nach Deutschland umgezogen. Na ja, jetzt fahre ich wieder Rad, aber meistens als "Stoker" auf dem Mountain-Tandem. Ich würde gern mehr mit meinem eigenen Fahrrad fahren, aber ich mag nicht so gern allein fahren. Ich mag auch nicht so gern sehr steil abwärtsfahren; davor habe ich Angst. Ich mag lieber steile Aufstiege  

Ich würde gern mit anderen Frauen in Heidelberg Rad fahren, um meine Fitness und meinen Mut wiederzufinden. Ich suche auch nach MTB-Treffs für Frauen in Heidelberg. 

Liebe Grüße,
Shannon


----------



## iAMx (5. Juli 2014)

Huhu an die Heidelberger. Ich wohn momentan noch in Mannheim. Kennt ihr denn in der Ecke, pasable Trails? Fitness und Mut wieder finden, klingt nämlich gut!


----------



## Shila (7. Juli 2014)

Ich les zwar schon ne ganze Weile hier mit, aber hab mich erst jetzt angemeldet...und da wollt ich es natürlich nicht versäumen "Hallo" zu sagen  und mich kurz vorzustellen.
Radeln tu ich schon immer gern und vor 2 Jahren hab ich mit'm MTBen angefangen. Allerdings bin ich eher der Tourenfahrer, lieber Bergauf als zu steil Bergab und nicht ganz so technisch (das ist noch ausbaufähig )
Ich bin 33 Jahre und komm aus dem LK Günzburg. 
Würd mich freuen hier n paar Mädels für gemeinsame Touren kennen zu lernen.
Viele Grüße


----------



## CUBE-Freund (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo
Bin neu hier im Forum. Heute Angemeldet. Fahre seit letzter Woche ein CUBE ACID und komme aus Wiesbaden und bin 33. Meine erste Tour letzten Sonntag führte durch das Nerotal.
LG


----------



## CUBE-Freund (11. Juli 2014)

JayR schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> ich bin Jojo, 31 und komme aus Wiesbaden. Ich habe erst vor kurzem meine Begeisterung für`s Biken entdeckt und bin gerade dabei, die ersten Trails zu suchen/ zu finden und vor allem runterzudüsen. Bisher erstmal nur Flowtrails, kein DH oder technisch schwere Trails. Der erste Technikkurs steht alelrdings bald an. Sind hier noch andere Einsteigerinnen aus der Region, die Lust haben, gemeinsam an Erfolgen zu pfeilen? Grüße @ all



Hallo
Bin auch aus Wiesbaden. Bin 33. Habe mir letzte Woche ein CUBE Hartrail gekauft.


----------



## PeppermintPatty (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen ! Habe mich eben erst angemeldet und will mich gleich mal vorstellen: Petra, 46 Jahre aus Kamen (Nähe Dortmund) Ich fahre seit ca 2 Jahren MTB, habe auch schon einen Fahrtechnikkurs gemacht und mache demnächst einen Aufbau Kurs. Im Forum bin ich gelandet, weil ich Infos bzw Kaufberatung gesucht habe. Habe heute einige MTB probegefahren und hab mich verliebt in ein Rotwild Q1 Pro 
Fahre seit zwei Jahren ein 26 Zoll-Fully und will jetzt auf ein 27.5er oder evtl auch 29er umsteigen (bin 1,69 m groß).
Ich bin gelegentlich im Sauerland unterwegs oder gerne auch in Witten im Muttental.
Viele Grüße
Petra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saslong (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo Mädels,
ich bin Nina, 32, aus Köln. Da mir außer Radln nicht mehr viele Sportarten übrig bleiben, die ich machen kann, habe ich mich für´s Mountainbiken entschieden und mir vor ein paar Wochen ein Giant Trance 4 gekauft.
Ich würd mich tierisch freuen, hier ein Trüppchen zu finden, die sich auch um eine Anfängerin kümmern 
Liebe Grüße, genießt das Wetter


----------



## CUBE-Freund (18. Juli 2014)

Saslong schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> ich bin Nina, 32, aus Köln. Da mir außer Radln nicht mehr viele Sportarten übrig bleiben, die ich machen kann, habe ich mich für´s Mountainbiken entschieden und mir vor ein paar Wochen ein Giant Trance 4 gekauft.
> Ich würd mich tierisch freuen, hier ein Trüppchen zu finden, die sich auch um eine Anfängerin kümmern
> Liebe Grüße, genießt das Wetter



Herzlich Willkommen!!!


----------



## PeppermintPatty (20. Juli 2014)

PeppermintPatty schrieb:


> Fahre seit zwei Jahren ein 26 Zoll-Fully und will jetzt auf ein 27.5er oder evtl auch 29er umsteigen
> Viele Grüße
> Petra



Update: bin inzwischen ein 29er probegefahren und habe festgestellt, dass das für meine Ansprüche, Fahrweise.. genau das Richtige ist.
Kennt jemand im Großraum Ruhrgebiet ( oder auch  darüber hinaus) einen Händler, bei dem man mehrere Marken/Modelle im direkten Vergleich fahren kann ?

Petra


----------



## Malinja (23. Juli 2014)

Hey ihr, ich bin Sarah, 21 Jahre alt und komme aus der schönen Vulkaneifel am Laacher See. Ich bin absoluter MTB Anfänger und möchte in dieses neue Hobby einsteigen, um einfach fitter zu werden da ich gemerkt hab, dass man sich mit mehr Bewegung viel besser fühlt. Bisher sind ich und mein Freund immer nur gemeinsam wandern gewesen, nun soll auch das gemeinsame mtb fahren dazu kommen  (er fährt schon sehr lange). Jetzt warte ich nur noch gespannt auf mein erstes richtiges Rad, das Canyon Nerve Al 6.0 - ich bin gespannt wie es sich im Vergleich zu meinem uralt-Rad à la Stadtschlampe fährt .


----------



## Ruth1988 (24. Juli 2014)

Huhu. Mein Name ist Ruth, ich bin 26 und wohne in Regensburg. Suche Gefährtinnen für All Mountain/ Enduro Touren


----------



## Mary_RGB (24. Juli 2014)

jamieleo schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Hallo vom Niederrhein
> 
> Ich lese schon einige Zeit mit und dachte, es wäre mal an der Zeit mich auch vorzustellen.
> Mein Name ist Nicole und ich bin 30 Jahre alt und bin durch meinen Mann im letzten Jahr angesteckt worden.
> ...



Hallihallo!

DinslKen ist nur ca. 30-45Minuten von uns weg 
Sind ab und an dort, da Freunde in Hiesfeld (?) wohnen.
Mein Liebster hat mich auch angesteckt. Dazu noch stetige Versorgung mit geilen DOWNHILL-Videos durch nen Bekannten (heimlicher Motivator...).... Bin voll im Muskelaufbau-/Balancefieber.
Kurse hab ich (noch) keine gemacht...würde ich gern, aber momentan brauch ich jede freie Minute zum planen, sporteln, ...und schlafen...


----------



## Bea5 (27. Juli 2014)

jamieleo schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Hallo vom Niederrhein
> 
> Ich lese schon einige Zeit mit und dachte, es wäre mal an der Zeit mich auch vorzustellen.
> Mein Name ist Nicole und ich bin 30 Jahre alt und bin durch meinen Mann im letzten Jahr angesteckt worden.
> ...





Mary_RGB schrieb:


> Hallihallo!
> 
> DinslKen ist nur ca. 30-45Minuten von uns weg
> Sind ab und an dort, da Freunde in Hiesfeld (?) wohnen.
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch teils auf der Halde unterwegs, aber nur die Ziehwege rauf und runter...mehr traue ich mir nicht zu...bin aber für Trainings und Fahreinheiten offen.

Ich habe einen quietschorangen Rucksack auf....sehe ich kaum bei anderen...also wennn ihr diesen erblickt....mal ansprechen


----------



## skys (5. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen 

Gerade noch etwas gestöbert und das Stichwort "Heidelberg" gelesen - es gibt also doch ein paar aus dem Raum hier. Also nun auch mal ein paar Buchstaben antackern : neu hier + MTB + keine Wettkampfradlerin.
Lese mich hier immer noch so etwas quer...

Für heute erstmal radrunde Grüße, skys


----------



## bluecyberfrog (10. August 2014)

Hallo Ruth, ich wohne auch in Regensburg. Ich bin allerdings blutige Anfängerin, wenn dich das aber nicht stört können wir uns ja mal für eine nette Runde zusammen tun


----------



## Specialmont (13. August 2014)

Na, da will ich mich auch mal der Damenwelt vorstellen!

Hallolo!
Ich bin Christina und wohne seit einer Weile in Leipzig. Nach einigen Jahren habe ich mich von meinem Freund breitschlagen lassen, auch ein bisschen mit dem MTB anzufangen. Seit zwei Jahren habe ich auch etwas, was man so nennen kann und stolpere damit hinter ihm her.
Ich hoffe hier viele nette Leute zu treffen - vielleicht auch mal ohne Rad? Sollten hier also Damen mit Anhang rumschwirren - Meldung an mich! 

Ganz liebe Grüße an alle Leipziger(innen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (13. August 2014)

@JayR und @CUBE-Freund 

Schaut doch mal hier rein. Ich bin selbst noch nie mitgefahren, weil ich eher die rumpligeren Trails in der Gegend mit einem eigenen Grüppchen abgrase aber vielleicht könnt ihr dort einen ganz guten Einstieg finden, andere Mädels und lokale Trails kennenlernen.


----------



## CUBE-Freund (13. August 2014)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> @JayR und @CUBE-Freund
> 
> Schaut doch mal hier rein. Ich bin selbst noch nie mitgefahren, weil ich eher die rumpligeren Trails in der Gegend mit einem eigenen Grüppchen abgrase aber vielleicht könnt ihr dort einen ganz guten Einstieg finden, andere Mädels und lokale Trails kennenlernen.



danke für den tip


----------



## Sleyvas (13. August 2014)

Öhm... @CUBE-Freund wobei ich gerade mal in dein Profil geschielt habe. Du hast schon bemerkt, dass du hier im Ladies only Bereich bist? Dementsprechend war der Tipp auch eher für Ladies, zumindest ist das afaik ne reine Mädelstruppe


----------



## MamaOnTour (14. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte mich mal kurz vorstellen ...
Habe in letzter Zeit hier häufiger rumgeschnufelt und mir gedacht, das es nicht schaden könnte mich mal hier anzumelden.
Bewege mich mit großen Schritten auf die 50zig zu, ist aber nicht so schlimm 
Ich radel in der schönen Nordeifel (Rursee) rum und suche immer mal wieder neue Inspirationen ....
Da ich beruflich ziemlich eingespannt bin, kann ich nicht soviel fahren wie ich eigentlich möchte.
Somit sitze ich jede freie Minute auf mein MTB von drössiger  


 und auf meinem Trekkingbike.
Wäre toll wenn man (frau9 hier auf diesem Weg neue Mitbikerinnen finden könnte....


----------



## CUBE-Freund (14. August 2014)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Öhm... @CUBE-Freund wobei ich gerade mal in dein Profil geschielt habe. Du hast schon bemerkt, dass du hier im Ladies only Bereich bist? Dementsprechend war der Tipp auch eher für Ladies, zumindest ist das afaik ne reine Mädelstruppe



ja richtig bin hier unter frauen  die sich gerne melden können bei mir...


----------



## Nelaa (15. August 2014)

Hallo ihr lieben 

Ich bin Nela und wohne in der Nähe von Landshut. Ich bin leider blutige Anfängerin, erst seit diesem Jahr versuche ich mich im Bergradeln, was man auch an der nicht vorhandenen Technik und der unterirdischen Kondition sehr leicht sieht. Meinen 29 jährigen Körper schwinge ich so oft wie möglich aufs Bike, oder wandere sonst mit Hund durch den Urwald neben unserem kleinen Dörfchen. Das Biken macht mir einfach nur Spaß und jede Tour macht glücklich!

Falls sich hier eine nette Mitfahrerin finden würde, würde ich mich doch sehr freuen . Allerdings braucht man entweder sehr starke Nerven mit mir (siehe oben) oder ist selbst noch in der Lernphase .

Liebe Grüße an euch alle!


----------



## smoen (17. August 2014)

Na dann stell ich mich doch auch grad mal vor:

Ich bin Simone und bin 27 Jahre alt. Lebe seit 4 Jahren in der Pfalz (Neustadt/Weinstraße) und fahre auch in etwa so lange mit meinem Canyon Torque FR quer durch den Pfälzer Wald. Würde mich riesig über Mädels freuen, die mal mit mir das Weinbiet rocken oder mir neue coole Trails zeigen! Gehe aber auch gerne was trinken... 

Schöne Grüße, 
Simone


----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. August 2014)

Herzlich willkommen, Mamaontour, Nelaa, smoen und alle anderen!


----------



## Sarah1711 (26. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
bin seit heute auch neu hier 

*Warum ich mich hier registriert habe? *- Mein Freund ist hier auch sehr oft hier unterwegs, da dachte ich mir "hey, wieso nicht auch registrieren und austauschen" 

*Über mich:* Ich heiße Sarah, bin 22 Jahre jung und komme aus Urmitz.
Vorher habe ich mich mit meinem Freund in Lahnstein (bei Bad Ems) gewohnt. Seit wir in Urmitz in einem tollen Haus wohnen, habe ich mir gedacht, ich kaufe mir - erst mal - ein günstiges gut erhaltenes Fahrrad. Das habe ich dann auch getan (ebay Kleinanzeigen).
Ich habe gesagt, ich muss erst schauen, wie oft ich Fahrrad fahre und ob es mir Spaß macht (bin ca. 2-3 Jahre kein Rad mehr gefahren).
Aber mittlerweile muss ich gestehen, dass es echt Fun macht!! Ich spiele nämlich schon mit dem Gedanken mir nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr ein neues Rad zu holen, damit ich im Sommer durchstarten kann 
(dachte da an ein nicht überteuertes, gutes Canyon Mountainbike) 

Ansonsten freue ich mich auf das Stöbern in diesem Forum.

Bis bald!
Viele Grüße
Sarah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunny3 (18. September 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hallöchen, willkommen! Du senkst den Altersdurchschnitt hier.


Oje wenn ich nun beitrete hebe ich den ALtersdurchschnitt wieder Lach


----------



## Maggi91 (23. September 2014)

Moin. Ich bin die Maggi, 23 Jahre jung, seit ca 4 Jahren aktiv auf dem Bike unterwegs und fahre ein Santa Cruz Heckler. Ab Februar mach ich ein Auslandssemester in Genua (Ligurien) falls da jemand Tipps hat wäre super!


----------



## Juttschi (27. September 2014)

Aloha, ich bin Jutta. Süße 30 Jahre jung und hab dieses Jahr die Luft des Trailfahrens geschnuppert. Ich bin aus Frankfurt am Main und Anfängerin. Es macht mir super Spass und nachdem ich mit zwar gerad ein Hardtail zu gelegt habe, überlege ich mir noch ein Fully zuzulegen.

So long Jutta


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. September 2014)

Willkommen Jutta!
Da waren heute gerade ein paar Eisbären mit Gästen am Feldberg im Taunus unterwegs.
Wenn Du Anschluss suchst, schau mal im Regionalthread "Frankfurt und Umgebung" rein. Da ist für jeden Fahrergeschmack was dabei.


----------



## HokeyPokey_Kiwi (2. Oktober 2014)

Ai, dann stell ich mich auch mal vor. 
Ich bin ein Kiwi, mache seit ca. 2 Jahren Mountainbiking und liebe mein Fahrrad über alles.


----------



## Foulsoul (16. Oktober 2014)

Hallöchen, auch ich bin neu hier und liebe es mit dem Rad meine Urlaube zu erkunden oder die eine kurze Strecke in der Umgebung  
Hier bei euch im tollen Forum freue ich mich vor allem auf neue Anregungen und Tipps 
Viele Grüße, Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aladin87 (26. Oktober 2014)

Ok, dann bin ich mal dran  
Hallöchen und guten Morgen an alle Ich bin Sonja,27 und aus Kassel. Bin neu hier und  Würd mich freuen,von gleichgesinnten zu hören, die auch hier so mit ihrem Bike rumfahren und es für sie auch die totale Sucht ist

Grüße von SoNjA (PC aus und ab aufs Rad!!!)


----------



## Aladin87 (26. Oktober 2014)

Saslong schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> ich bin Nina, 32, aus Köln. Da mir außer Radln nicht mehr viele Sportarten übrig bleiben, die ich machen kann, habe ich mich für´s Mountainbiken entschieden und mir vor ein paar Wochen ein Giant Trance 4 gekauft.
> Ich würd mich tierisch freuen, hier ein Trüppchen zu finden, die sich auch um eine Anfängerin kümmern
> Liebe Grüße, genießt das Wetter




Jo Nina, hast du ein Trüppchen gefunden? Vielleicht kann ich mich anschließen


----------



## Monica67 (10. November 2014)

Hej, ich bin auch neu hier. 

Ich bin 47, wohne südlich von Hamburg und radele mit Hund(en). Meine früheren Räder (ein Peugeot-Trekkingbike und ein Stevens-Fully) habe ich irgendwann an meine Jungs (25, 17) vererbt, als diese jeweils aus ihren 24ern rauswuchsen .
Zwischendurch bin ich dann mit einem dänischen Citybike gefahren, das aber im Wald immer ziemlich schnell schlappmachte. 

Seit kurzem bin ich im siebten Himmel - nämlich im Besitz eine Cube Stereos  und noch süchtiger als je zuvor. Mein Traumbike. Allerdings muss ich jetzt erst mal den Hund hochtrainieren und evtl. mal Pfotenschoner für Asphaltstrecken zulegen...


----------



## Blossom7207 (28. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
der Mann an meiner Seite hat mich erst zum Biken und dann in dieses Forum getrieben. 

Ich bin 37 Jahre alt und lebe im Ruhrgebiet. Biken tu ich seit ca 3Jahren, seit diesem Jahr regelmäßiger.
Noch bin ich mit meinem wunderschön gepimpten Hardtail unterwegs. Ich hoffe darauf dieses Jahr noch ein Fully in meinen Fuhrpark aufnehmen zu können. 
 Freue mivh darauf hier Inspiration und Motivation zu finden.


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (24. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen ich bin neu bei euch, habe aber  schon viel bei euch gelesen und finde diese Seite einfach super. Ich selber fahre etwa seit Ende August nach 30 Jahren wieder Fahrrad und habe in der Zwischenzeit und schon zwei Gekauft. Das letzte ist ein http://www.cube.eu/bikes/woman-like...-120-pro-27529-caribbeanblue-n-flashred-2015/. Ich bin ein blutiger Anfänger aber liebe jede Minute die ich auf meinen Rädern verbringen darf. Letztes Jahr bin ich ein echter fünfziger geworden, bin verheiratet und habe eine Erwachsene Tochter. Ich freue mich jetzt schon von euch zu lesen und hoffe viel Spaß bei euch zu haben und auch noch das fehlende zu lernen.


----------



## isabell90 (25. Januar 2015)

Halli hallo  ich bin Isabell, 24 Jahre jung und wohne in Wernigerode im schönen Harz  hab mich angemeldet damit man sich etwas austauschen kann und vllt Mädels findet mit denen man ne runde drehen kann  fahre erst seit zwei jahren wieder öfters und musste leider seit herbst aus gesundheitlichen problemen pause machen. nun gabs am 12ten ne schulter op und ich hoffe die saison wird jetzt besser  
grüße isabell


----------



## Nala84 (4. Februar 2015)

Hallo Mädels,
ich bin Marion, 30 Jahre und komme aus Köln. 
Bis vor einem Jahr hatte ich mit MTB nichts am Hut. Ich bin, wie viele hier in Köln, mit meinem Hollandrad gut von A nach B gekommen. Das hat vollkommen ausgereicht.
Mein Freund, der aus dem Oberbergischen kommt, hat meine Lust am MTB geweckt und so habe ich seit Sommer 2014 mein erstes CC Bike von Trek. 
Im Januar (2015) habe ich mir von Cannondale einen Jekyll Rahmen gekauft, den ich nun aufbaue und dann hoffentlich bald fahren kann. 
Ich hätte nie gedacht, das "Fahrradfahren" so viel Spaß machen kann. Ich fahre mitlerweile bei Wind und Wetter mit dem Bike und verzichte freiwilig auf mein Auto. 
Euch noch eine schöne Woche.
Liebe Grüße Marion


----------



## fabouly (9. Februar 2015)

Hi zusammen! 

Ich bin auch neu hier und wollte mich mal kurz vorstellen.
Ich bin früher richtig viel CC gefahren, jetzt fast 18 Jahre gar nicht mehr... ging irgendwie schneller rum, als ich dachte 
und jetzt überlege ich mir wieder ein Bike zuzulegen und wieder loszuradeln. Ich befürchte, mittlerweile bin ich Schönwetter-Biker und ein Fully soll's jetzt auch sein... ihr wisst schon, der Rücken!! 

Achso... ich komme aus Köln und bin 35.

Grüße aus dem regnerischen Köln!


----------



## Anna_Anarchie (10. Februar 2015)

Hallöchen 
Ich bin ebenfalls neu hier, ich heiße Anna und bin 22. Ich lebe in Woltersdorf bei Berlin.
Fahrradfahren konnte ich bevor ich laufen konnte. Bis Anfang letzten Jahres bin ich noch DDR-Rad gefahren aber seid März 2014 fahre ich ein Conway MS 427.
Bin bisher nur freizeitmäßig "gemountainbiked" aber möchte es jetzt lernen unc mit Gleichgesinnten fahren! 

Gibt es hier Biker aus meiner Gegend die Lust und Laune auf einen Neuling haben? Kondition ist meinerseits da ( beruflich bin ich Fitnesstrainerin) 
Ich würde mich freuen, von euch zu hören!


----------



## Trailorette (21. Februar 2015)

Ich wollte auch mal kurz ein Hallo in die Runde werfen! Bin seit einem Jahr MTB begeistert und wohne jetzt in Berlin! 
Und würde mich über Mitfahrerinnen und nette Touren freuen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (22. Februar 2015)

Trailorette schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch mal kurz ein Hallo in die Runde werfen! Bin seit einem Jahr MTB begeistert und wohne jetzt in Berlin!
> Und würde mich über Mitfahrerinnen und nette Touren freuen!!


Hi Trailorette!

Was fährst Du denn so? Also km mäßig und was für /TourenTrails, anspruchsvollere oder eher easy?

Hier kannst Du auch anfragen, oder mitlesen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ladies-aus-berlin-und-umgebung-wo-seid-ihr.595881/

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Trailorette (22. Februar 2015)

Hallo fahre so 35-60km, schon auch gerne mit Singletrails allerdings noch nicht auf so einem hohen technischen Niveau. 
War letzte Saison auch gerne im Harz... 
Danke für den Link!!


----------



## Seewespe (1. März 2015)

Hi ihr Lieben  

Ich mache dann mal munter weiter. 
Ich bin Svenja, 27, eine berliner Göre durch und durch und was das Radfahren betrifft... jaor... hab ein Singlespeed und fahre mit diesem, wie wohl viele, einfach queer durch Berlin 
Hab mir dann letzte Woche spontan ein Dirtbike gekauft und dacht mir, dass das sicher richtig Bock macht und übe jetzt die richtige Haltung, Kurven fahren und Co.
Kurz gesagt, absoluter Anfänger 

Würd mich riesig freuen, wenn es hier ein zwei Mädels aus Berlin gibt, die sich damit auskennen, mit denen man sich treffen kann und Spass auf dem Bike hat. 
Ansonsten, Tipps und Anregungen sind herzlich willkommen


----------



## curses (1. März 2015)

Hallo,
auch ich bin neu hier. Lese aber schon seit ca. einem jahr mit. Ich heisse Jacqueline aber alle nennen mich Jacky und bin im moment noch 23 Jahre alt.Vor ungefähr 2 Jahren habe ich mir ein trekkingrad gekauft. Der gute Vorsatz für mehr Bewegung und Abnehmen war schuld. Der "Mann" ist dann auch mitgezogen und hat sich ein mountainbike gekauft. Man weiss ja nicht wie oft man fährt. Als dann schließlich im Sommer ein bikeurlaub auf der liste stand sind wir auf leogang gestoßen. Das was wir dazu in etlichen Videos sahen hat uns sehr angesprochen und wir haben dort gebucht. Eine komplette Ausrüstung von fullface bis brustpanzer wurde spontan und auf gut Glück gekauft. Dort angekommen haben wir uns richtig mit dem bikesport angesteckt und haben uns nach und nach die passenden Räder zugelegt. Wir fahren also nicht nur bergab
Ich versuche es auch mit bergauf was mir aber leider nicht so leicht fällt.
Ich hoffe hier auf einen regen Austausch und viel spass. Bestimmt kann ich von euch einiges lernen und mir vielleicht etwas Ansporn zum bergauffahren holen


----------



## flubbsi (24. März 2015)

Hallo Zsm  
auch ich gehöre zu den Neulingen. 
Bin 34 und erst seit kurze Fully Besitzerin und begeistert davon (auch wenn die Technik noch in weiter Ferne liegt -.-*). 
Durch meinen Bürojob und Mutter 3er Kinder, brauchte ich Abwechslung zum Bürostuhl und meinen quarkenden 4 Wänden. 
Ich komme aus dem Raum Eifel/Ahr.


----------



## Aleks282 (31. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin Aleks und 38 (*hüstel*) Jahre jung. Ewig gebliebenes Kind und durch meinen Ex-Freund (klassischer Werdegang) vor ca. 2 Jahren zum MTB gekommen. Seit letztem Jahr habe ich mein eigenes Einsteiger-MTB/ ein Cube Ladybike Hardtail und bin damit bereits in den Bikeparks Willingen und Winterberg unterwegs gewesen. Bin also für mein fortgeschrittenes Alter noch Anfängerin und über mich noch in der Technik. Freeride sagt mir eher zu, meine DH-Versuche sind bisher Kopfüber mit Blessuren und blauen Flecken geendet. Ich komme aus Hannover und wollte dieses Jahr die Parks in Braunlage und den neuen MSB-X-Trail in St. Andreasberg im Harz ausprobieren. 
Vllt ergibt sich ja die Möglichkeit mit ein paar Mädels die Parks zu erkunden. CU


----------



## JenJoyance (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo auch von mir, 
ich heiße Jenny, bin 24 und schon längere Zeit Hardtail gefahren. Nachdem mein Freund das Biken für sich entdeckt hat, konnte ich nicht anders und hab mich auch vom Bikefieber infizieren lassen. Nachdem wir dann ein gebrauchtes Fully für mich gekauft haben, muss jetzt aber das Tyee FLO mit mehr Federweg her (gerade in Produktion) *freufreufreu*. Zur Zeit wohne ich noch in Würzburg und beende in 2 Monaten die Physiotherapeuten-Ausbildung. Danach lebe und arbeite ich in Kempten!  Lernbedingt ist gerade nicht viel Zeit fürs Biken, aber ich freu mich schon sehr auf den Sommer. Werde dann wohl auch mal in Österreich die Bikeparks erkunden  Viele Grüße, Jen


----------



## Saba2010 (2. Mai 2015)

Neu nicht gerade, aber nach Verletzungspause etwas untergetaucht. Nachdem die Schulter wieder hält und das Pausen-Zusatz-Gewicht fast wieder wech ist, will ich dieses Jahr wieder raus! Raus heißt südlich von München und am Alpenrand


----------



## tetetheresa (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo auch noch von mir, 
heiße Theresa und bin 21, wurde durch Freunde motiviert mal MTB zu fahren und wie das dann so ist hat mich das Fieber gepackt und ich musste mir vor kurzem auch ein Fully kaufen. Bin also noch sehr im Anfängerstadium und gerade in den ersten versuchen heil über Wurzeln und Stein zu kommen  
Ziel ist es jetzt viel zu fahren und fit zu werden und im Endurobereich zu fahren. Also jetzt erstmal Fahrtechniktrainings und Erfahrung sammeln 



Saba2010 schrieb:


> Neu nicht gerade, aber nach Verletzungspause etwas untergetaucht. Nachdem die Schulter wieder hält und das Pausen-Zusatz-Gewicht fast wieder wech ist, will ich dieses Jahr wieder raus! Raus heißt südlich von München und am Alpenrand


Und da ich das hier gerade lese, ich wohne im Südwesten von München, wo fährst du denn immer so? Ich fahre Momentan immer nur nach der Arbeit in der Gegend um Andechs rum, aber da mein Begleiter momentan verletzungsbedingt für längere Zeit ausfällt an den Wochenenden leider auch nicht weiter weg, alleine macht es dann doch nicht soooo viel Spaß den weg auf sich zu nehmen. 


Viele Grüße, Theresa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. Mai 2015)

Endlich mal wieder mehr in der südlichen Gegend los ;-) schaut doch mal bei uns München thread vorbei ,vielleicht geht ja mal was  bin übrigens aus dem östlichen Münchner Umland. ...


----------



## annecy (12. Mai 2015)

So, dann will ich auch mal. Ich bin 36 & fahre erst seit letztem Jahr - das aber mit immer weiter wachsender Begeisterung. Inzwischen habe ich neben meinem Fully (ein Stumpi Evo in 27,5") auch noch ein Rennrad, das mir unter der Woche auf den Radwegen und Nebenstraßen gute Dienste leistet. Am Wochenende sind wir dann meistens in der schönen Pfalz unterwegs. Wir haben auch schon den ein oder anderen Fahrtechnikkurs absolviert, dennoch würde ich mich auch weiterhin als fortgeschrittenen Anfänger bezeichnen der noch ein wenig Training braucht. 

Bei uns war es übrigens so daß das Radfahren mein Vorschlag war und mein Mann direkt mit Begeisterung mitgezogen hat.


----------



## Saba2010 (15. Mai 2015)

tetetheresa schrieb:


> Und da ich das hier gerade lese, ich wohne im Südwesten von München, wo fährst du denn immer so? Ich fahre Momentan immer nur nach der Arbeit in der Gegend um Andechs rum, aber da mein Begleiter momentan verletzungsbedingt für längere Zeit ausfällt an den Wochenenden leider auch nicht weiter weg, alleine macht es dann doch nicht soooo viel Spaß den weg auf sich zu nehmen.




Sorry, zu spät gesehen. Ich fahre unter der Woche auch nur hier in der Gegend rum, das ist so die Ecke Sauerlach/Aying. An den Wochenenden auch gerne Richtung Alpenrand. Oft auch alleine.


----------



## puderduft (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo, ich bin Manuela und 43 Jahre jung ;-). Bin durch meinen Exfreund zum MTB gekommen, finde das alleine fahren aber lange nicht so schön wie in netter Gesellschaft. Ich bin noch nicht so gekonnt, schaffe aber einigermaßen auch längere Strecken mit Höhenmeter durchzuhalten...ich bin aus dem Kreis Köln und würde mich wirklich freuen hier Leute zu finden mit denen ich mein Können weiter ausbauen kann.


----------



## Pfefferminza (18. Mai 2015)

Hej hej, ich möchte mich auch gerne vorstellen, 31 J., in Österreich lebend und gerade erst dabei das mountainbiken zu entdecken, in den nächsten Wochen steht der erste Radkauf an (derzeit gurke ich noch mit einem uralt-billig-Hobel-aus-dem-Jahre-Schnee herum), ich freu mich schon sehr darauf. Ich mache es wie vermutlich einige und werde mir ein (hoffentlich) vernünftiges Hardtail kaufen um mal zu schauen, wie sich das alles entwickelt. Die Träume sind groß, die Kondition das genaue Gegenteil, aber es macht mir alles sehr viel Spaß.

Das Forum ist mir schon seit einiger Zeit eine dienliche Infoquelle, v.a. bezogen auf den Bikekauf bin ich schon ein bisschen vorinformiert, jetzt wird es Zeit Probefahrten zu machen und Händler zu nerven.


----------



## alteKlamotte (18. Mai 2015)

moin moin,
ich bin Anja und 42. Ich habe ein Rennrad und ein Fully. Als Flachlandbewohner sind wir jetzt öfter mal unterwegs, um schöne Strecken zu finden. Wir sind noch Frischlinge in diesem Hobby bzw es hatte vorher einen nicht so hohen Stellenwert.
Würde mich freuen, wenn ich über dieses Forum Derns kennenlerne mit denen mal eine Runde drehen kann. 
Gruß Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrubs (18. Mai 2015)

Hey ladies *nervös*


----------



## BergZwergin (23. Mai 2015)

Huhuuus,

bin schon länger nicht mehr hier gewesen drum "re-hallo"  Bin Anfang 30, habe mir unlängst ein tolles Fully zugelegt und nun bin ich wieder fleissig im Pfälzer Wald unterwegs. Ich fahre am Liebsten Bergtouren wo man noch "normal" fahren kann, also halt Berg hoch und wieder runter, ohne Sprünge, ohne drops (zu schissig )


----------



## Frances (26. Mai 2015)

Ein fröhliches Hallo in die Runde,
Ich bin Frances und habe seit 2 Jahren das Biken für mich entdeckt. Ich war hier schon öfter heimlicher Mitleser, daher endlich mal eine Vorstellung. Tolles Forum hier 
Da ich mit meinem Bike nicht mehr hundertprozentig zufrieden bin, hoffe ich, dass ihr mir helfen könnt bei der schwierigen Entscheidung für den Kauf und natürlich auf generell netten Austausch mit euch.


----------



## Perlenkette (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich lese schon länger mit und möchte mich auch kurz vorstellen. Ich wohne ich der schönen (Vor-) Eifel bei Aachen und fahre seit ca. 35 Jahren Fahrrad ;-)   und seit ca. 6 Wochen MTB.

Wollte mich eingentlich "nur" nebenher ein wenig mehr sportlich betätigen und habe mir Anfang März ein neues Trekkingbike gekauft und es artgerecht auf Radwegen und Bahntrassen ausgeführt. Leider bin ich dann eines schönen Tages unverhofft auf einen Waldweg gestoßen und bin diesen einfach unverschämterweise weitergefahren -ich weiß, das macht man nicht. Da ich dies gerne fortführen und vertiefen wollte und um das arme Trekkingrad nicht zu überfordern habe ich mir dann vor ca. 6 Wochen ein MTB zugelegt, ein Cube Race One. Natürlich habe ich mir auch viele schöne neue Klamotten in Rahmenfarbe zugelegt ;-)   Tja, und_ in_ 6 Wochen lüstet es mich dann wahrscheinlich nach einem schönen Fully...................  . Irgendwann vielleicht .....

EDIT: Okay, es _war_ dann tatsächlich so, dass ich mir noch ein Fully gekauft habe.


----------



## Mausoline (27. Mai 2015)

Tolle Karriere Perlenkette  weiter so


----------



## MicPott (6. Juni 2015)

Hallöchen zusammen,
Ich bin Michaela und wie man unschwer an meinem Nic erkennen kann komm ich aus dem Pott. Genauer aus dem schönen Bochum. Ich bin 36 Jahre alt und über meinen Hund zum biken gekommen.
Ich mache Bikejöring und habe in den ersten Rennen festgestellt dass ich verdammt nochmal besser werden muss auf dem Bike um mit zu halten. Also hab ich mir ein Bergamont Matrix LTD 27,6' zugelegt und nach den ersten alleinigen Übungsversuchen (die mich nicht viel weiterbrachten) einen Technikkurs gemacht. Der zweite folgt im Spätsommer.
Nun geht's ans Kondition aufbauen - und genau da hab ich euch gefunden: Ich würde mich freuen hier Gleichgesinnte zu finden die mit mir im Raum Bochum zusammen fahren möchten. Ich fahre bis her 30-40 km kann aber gerne gesteigert werden. 
Also immer ran mit den Angeboten 
Der Weg ist das Ziel! 

Liebe Grüße
Michaela


----------



## Perlenkette (9. Juni 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Tolle Karriere Perlenkette  weiter so



danke, nett formuliert, ich hoffe sie geht weiter  ... werde am WE nach Willingen fahren und mich mal in der Fully Welt umsehen. Neukauf erlaubt der GöGa aber erst in einem Jahr bzw nach 10-15 kg.

;-)

LG Perlenkette


----------



## Concardora (21. Juni 2015)

Guten Tag die Damen  

Ich bin Mary , 26 Jahre jung , aus dem bergigen Siegen .
Ich habe einen 6 jährigen Sohn und leben mit diesem und meinem langjährigen Partner zusammen .

Letztes Jahr hat sich der liebste ein Mountainbike zugelegt . Das habe ich mir öfter geliehen und wieder Spaß am Fahren bekommen.
Da mein eigenes Rad zu klein war , musste ein neues her . 
Jetzt fahre ich das Cube Analog mit 19 Zoll Rahmen und 29 ger Reifen .
Nein, ich bin keine 1.90 groß und ja es ist groß . 
Aber das mag ich , weil die Position angenehm ist . (Dicker Bauch und große Hupen brauchen Platz ,sonst drückt es auf die Luft ) 

Joa,  soweit von mir ^-^


----------



## Melocross (22. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
ich glaube ich stelle mich dann auch nochmal kurz vor. Nach einer sehr langen Pause von ca. 7 Jahren (u.a. 2 Kinder bekommen und Zeitfaktor), habe ich jetzt doch wieder zum MTB zurück gefunden. Aber im Forum bin ich bestimmt schon 10 Jahre, war aber die letzten Jahre nicht aktiv.
Kurz und knapp: Ich heisse Melody bin 35Jahre alt und fahre ein Canyon ES6. Wohnen tue ich in Haar bei München.


----------



## WendyWildnis (13. Juli 2015)

Hi Mädels, nun hab ich es doch auch endlich mal geschafft mich im Forum anzumelden...

Ich heiße Christin, bin 26 Jahre alt und fahre nun seit etwas mehr als einem Jahr aktiv MTB. Ich wohne momentan in Soest (NRW).
Derzeit fahre ich ein Lapierre Spicy 516, vorher ein Bergamont Enduro, dass mir dann für Touren und bergauf doch etwas zu schwer war.
Mein Freund fährt schon seit ein paar Jahren Enduro und hat mich dann irgendwann mal in den Bikepark nach Willingen mitgenommen und mir kurzerhand ein Leihrad besorgt (140mm Bergamont). Damit bin ich dann ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken den Ettelsberg runtergescheppert und seitdem ist es um mich geschehen. Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass ich in meinem ganzen Leben schon immer viel und gerne Fahrrad gefahren bin und auch seit Jahren schon reite. Daher fehlt es zumindest schonmal nicht an Balance und Mut 
Aufgrund der Nähe zu Brilon, Willingen und Winterberg sind wir oft dort unterwegs, sowie im Arnsberger Wald.
Ich bin ein absoluter Pechvogel und schaffe es mich in die unmöglichsten Situationen zu bringen. Im Mai musste ich zwei Mal operiert werden weil sich ein Hämatom im Oberschenkel verkapselt hatte (richtig stationär mit Vollnarkose usw.), da ich mich im Bikepark Winterberg auf der Freeride ordentlich auf die Nase gelegt habe (Oh, ein Kicker! Den nehm ich noch mit! Krach!).
Gestern habe ich zum ersten Mal wieder auf dem Bike gesessen und bin mit einem Kumpel im Trailpark Brilon unterwegs gewesen. Für mich ehrlich gesagt nicht so der Knaller, aber für den Wiedereinstieg ganz ok.

Ich freue mich auf ein paar interessante Themen und Diskussionen 
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jellyflake (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

los geht's!! 

Habe mir vor sechs oder sieben Wochen ein Fahrrad zugelegt und habe gleich motiviert los gelegt. Angemeldet hatte ich mich hier schon vor längerem, weil das MTBen schon eine ganze Zeit auf meiner "will ich echt mal ausprobieren"-Liste steht, aber erst jetzt bin ich im zarten Alter von 41 wirklich eingestiegen. 

Was genau mir alles so Spaß machen wird, weiß ich noch nicht - zur Zeit probiere ich alles aus. Na ja, fast alles. Bin recht ängstlich, was Geschwindigkeit, Steilheit und Luftstand angeht, daher bin ich aktuell ziemlich zahm unterwegs  

Am Wochenende geht's wieder in die Berge (rund um Zell am See) - ich hoffe, das Wetter spielt mit! Bin meist mit Freund und Clique unterwegs, freu mich aber auch über neue Bekanntschaften. 

Schönen Sommer euch allen!


----------



## lalue (1. August 2015)

Halli Hallo. Bin neu hier  absolut unerfahren, 22 Jahre jung. Hab natürlich schon oft auf dem Fahrrad gesessen  aber will mit Downhill anfangen. Trau mich noch nicht richtig ran  hab auch nicht viel Ahnung von Fahrrädern. Downhiller Ladys hier? Wie seid ihr so eingestiegen? Sitz natürlich direkt an der Quelle  (Oberharz) und bin nun neugierig geworden  lg lalue


----------



## Isalerntsnoch (11. August 2015)

Hi Mädels, 

Ich heiße Isabell und komme aus Nürnberg. 
Mein Freund ist begeisterter Enduro Fahrer - und hat mir zum Geburtstag ein neues Bike geschenkt. 
Ich bin von der "Ich hasse Fahrräder - ich find das total bescheuert - wer tut sowas?" Einstellung zu "Ich saß bestimmt schon 1 Stunde nicht mehr auf meinem Bike" gekommen. 
Die Liebe ist da. Jetzt fehlt es nur noch an der Technik.  

Wenn jemand mal Lust auf eine Tour im Raum Nürnberg - ooooder Bayreuth/Bamberg/Ochsenkopf etc. hat wäre ich dabei


----------



## subu88 (13. August 2015)

Hi Mädels, jetzt stell ich mich hier auch noch vor.-D

ich bin w, 27 und blutiger Anfänger in mtb:/ ich habe letztes Jahr zum Spaß mal ein Tageskurs Fahrtechnik gemacht und war so begeistert, dass ich mir n einfaches MTB zugelegt habe. Aber allein fährt man dann doch nicht soviel und mich würde es so reizen keine langen Touren zu fahren, sondern mir kommt es auf Geschicklichkeit an  vielleicht findet sich hier eine Gruppe aus Blaubeuren?  Die mir noch einiges zeigen können damit ich mir auch mehr zutraue 

Wär total super 

bis bald :-D


----------



## ghost-pink83 (18. August 2015)

Hallo Mädels,

jemand hier aus dem Rhein-Sieg-Kreis??


----------



## mmoebiu3 (24. August 2015)

Hallöle!!!

Also ich möchte mich nun auch mal hier vorstellen. 
Ich bin 35 und habe mir letzten winter ein MTB zugelegt. Es ist ein Stevens Monarch Trail. Nix aussergewöhnliches aber auch kein Baumarktrad  Ich bin von meinem Freund angesteckt worden, welcher auch im Verein viel fährt, aber leider bin ich nicht ganz so unbefangen wie er. Ich bin blutiger Anfänger, hab runterzus mega schiss und deswegen gab es schon mehr oder weniger den ein oder anderen Sturz GRINS  Was solls ...
Trotz alledem hab ich mich nach gerade einmal 200 gefahrenen km bereits dazu entschlossenen mit einer grossen horde von jungs den stoneman (erzgebirge) zu fahren...und was soll ich sagen...geilo...ich bin fast alles gefahren und habe sogar am berg manchen mann hinter mir gelassen.
also ihr werde sicherlich noch öfters von mir hören, da ich sicherlich einige technik fragen habe und hoffe ihr könnt mir dann irgendwie helfen. ich habe ja bereits gesehen, dass es einige durchgeknallte mädls hier gibt ... also ich freue mich schon 
LG Melanie


----------



## Lorena28 (25. August 2015)

Ich mach dann auch mal mit

Heiße Lorena, bin sogut wie 19  Seit über einem Jahr mit nem Dirtbike unterwegs.. Trek Ticket  Hab einen Freund seit übe 4 1/2 Jahren, der selbst gut fährt und wegen dem ich nun auch angefangen habe. Ich liebe dieses Gefühl, bin zwar noch in der "Lernphase", abe das wird alles. Im Winter gehts nach Barelona in den Bikepark La Poma, wo ich dann maßlos ballern darf

so viel zu mir^^


----------



## Rennschnegge (17. September 2015)

Huhu,

ich heiße Sonja, bin 40 Jahre und bin eigentlich leidenschaftlich Motorradfahrer.

Mein Freund meinte, wenn ich richtig motorradfahren lernen will sei es eine tolle Übung mich mit dem Mountainbike seines Sohnes durchs Bergische Land zu scheuchen. So kam ich vor ca. 4 Jahren mit dem....ich nenne das was wir gemacht haben mal "radfahren" ...in Kontakt. Wir sind in erster Linie in den Wintermonaten geradelt, da wir im Sommer halt mit den Motorrädern unterwegs sind. Leider hat meine Motivation immer sehr schnell wieder nachgelassen und somit beginnt man immer wieder von vorne.....
Nachdem mich nun vor 2 Wochen eine Frau auf einem Klapprad überholt hat, habe ich beschlossen es geht so nicht weiter !!!

Ich freue mich auf eine tolle Zeit hier im Forum.

Liebe Grüße Sonja


----------



## Bettina (17. September 2015)

Rennschnegge schrieb:


> auf einem Klapprad


Es gab doch mal ein Klapprad von Nicolai.... 

Egal, herzlich Willkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (18. September 2015)

Rennschnegge schrieb:


> auf einem Klapprad überholt


 
Mein Männe jagt manchmal Rennradfahrer mit nem Birdy (Faltrad). Also nicht ärgern.

Willkommen!


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (19. September 2015)

Hallo,

mein Name ist Jennifer aus Dortmund und ich gehöre hier mit 50 wahrscheinlich eher zu den Älteren. Ich fahre seit Anfang der 70er Jahre Fahrrad, seit 1979 Rennrad und seit 1988 Mountainbike. Fahre aktiv in einem Verein RTF und diesen Winter auch CTF.
Für mich ist das Rad fahren ein guter Ausgleich zu der sitzenden Tätigkeit in meinem Beruf. 
Mein "Bikerevier" ist rund um Willingen im Sauerland, wo ich ich öfters mal unterwegs bin. 
In den Anfängen bin ich auch Downhill gefahren (da hatten die MTB noch keine Federung), aber auf den heutigen sehr anspruchsvollen Strecken traue ich mich das nicht mehr. Dafür fahre ich immer noch gerne winklige Trails, wenn auch nicht mehr so flott. 
Meine Räder baue ich selber zusammen und warte sie natürlich auch. Im Keller habe ich eine kleine eigene Werkstatt.
Und ich habe zuweilen schon mal verrückte Ideen für Umbauten. Habe im Frühjahr mein MTB in ein Rennrad, einschliesslich 28 Zoll Räder, verwandelt. Seit dem trägt es den Beinamen Chimäre. Zum Winter wird wieder ein MTB daraus. Liebe den 15 Jahre alten Rahmen einfach. Wir haben eine Menge zusammen erlebt.


----------



## mel_bourne (26. September 2015)

-


----------



## Deleted 365494 (4. November 2015)

Hey Ladys,

dann stelle ich mich auch mal kurz vor  Ich bin relativ neu im MTB-Forum.

Ich bin 21 Jahre alt, habe bisher nur Dirtbike-Erfahrung und will jetzt Richtung Enduro, Freeride gehen  
Bin zudem aktuell mit Hilfe des Forum auf der Suche nach dem perfekten Bike für kleine (fast mini ) Frauen. 
Aber zurzeit habe ich schon ein Bike im Auge und strebe es an, mir zu holen *-*

Fahren hier Ladys regelmäßig in der Nürnberger-Umgebung, sodass man vlt. ein Frauenbikertreff organisieren kann? 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## GravityGirlTrek (4. November 2015)

Hallo Me-Su,

herzlich willkommen im Forum.


----------



## CarinaG (23. November 2015)

Hallo Ladys !
Ich will mich auch einmal vorstellen: Carina, 22 Jahre jung und Anfängerin auf nem Bulls Copperhead 3 RS. Ich übe fleißig seit Okotber diesen Jahres auf meinen Hometrails im Wiehengebirge und Wesergebirge rund um die Porta Westfalica, sowie einigen längeren Touren durch das Umland. 
Ich bin stetig auf der Suche nach "Leidensgenossinnen" in meinem Gebiet. 
Auf lange Sicht habe ich zuerst das Ziel mal bei ein Paar kleinen Wettbewerben mitzufahren um Erfahrung zu sammeln. Zukünftig wird auch ein Fully für die DH Strecken hinzukommen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KRISFIT_munich (23. November 2015)

Hallo 

Bin neu hier und stell mich kurz vor...

Ich bin Kristina, wohne seit 2002 in München, kinderlos und Single  und MTB-Anfängerin 

Mein Mountainbike (Ghost SE 1800) habe ich zwar seit 2007, wirklich zum Einsatz gekommen ist es erst dann im Sommer 2014. Davor bin in den ganzen Jahren vielleicht mal 2 Touren gefahren.  Da habe ich mich gefragt, wie konnte ich bloss mein MTB so lange im Keller stehen lassen...

Hab dann Anfang diesen Jahres Blut geleckt und so ist mein Geister-Rad regelmäßig zum Einsatz gekommen, wenn auch nur für die tägliche morgentliche Fitness. Im Juni habe ich mich dann auf das MTB Festival in Rottach-Egern getraut (Kein Marathon aber immerhin die xc-Tour  ) Danach wollte ich mehr und bin 2 Wochen später in die Dolomiten gefahren zum Sella Ronda Bike Day als ungeübte für eine Herausforderung der anderen Art.

Meine Ziele für nächstes Jahr: Die Ronda Piccola auf dem Riva del Garda Bike Festival, der der einfachste Marathon mit mittlerem Schwierigkeitsgrad auf dem Festival in Rottach-Egern und natürlich wieder die Sella-Ronda (hier dieses Jahr mit ner Rennmaschine geplant  ) und natürlich ganz viele andere Touren und Single-Trails...

Den Winter über halte ich mich jetzt Indoor im Fitness-Studio mit speziellem Training bike-fit... 

LG
Kristina


----------



## DariaS (4. Dezember 2015)

Guten Abend, gerade angemeldet, 
Tip von meinem Bike Händler 
Ich bin Daria, 31 Jahre und komm aus Köln. Nachdem ich mir diesen Sommer beim Springen über einen Baumstamm mit meinem Hardtail den Arm gebrochen habe und nun wieder fit bin, hab ich mir diese Woche endlich ein Enduro gekauft (damit solls ja besser funktionieren )
Ich such hier Mädels aus Köln und Umgebung mit denen man regelmäßig fahren kann. Ich bin zweifelsohne blutiger Anfänger, aber ich hab tierisch Bock aufs fahren. LG Daria


----------



## NadineM (15. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Mädls,
bin auch neu hier, 30 Jahre, fahre seit Juni MTB, blutiger Anfänger, kann aber an nichts anderes mehr denken.
Sind Mädls aus dem Kreis Heidenheim/Ostalbkreis hier?


----------



## subu88 (15. Dezember 2015)

Hi hi,

Ich komme aus der Nähe von blaubeuren ist ja fast ums eck .... Ich bin auch noch Anfänger und mach nächstes Jahr gleich wenn's Wetter mit macht nochmal einen Kurs damit ich sicherer werde... 

Lg


----------



## NadineM (15. Dezember 2015)

subu88 schrieb:


> Hi hi,
> 
> Ich komme aus der Nähe von blaubeuren ist ja fast ums eck .... Ich bin auch noch Anfänger und mach nächstes Jahr gleich wenn's Wetter mit macht nochmal einen Kurs damit ich sicherer werde...
> 
> Lg



Cool! Will auch nochmal einen Kurs machen. LG


----------



## AEB2015 (21. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Mädels!
Ich stoße auch neu dazu )) Ich bin 27 und komme aus Bielefeld. Vielleicht trifft man hier Mädels aus der Region!!! Ich habe gerade mein neues Propain bekommen und würde mich freuen neue Mädels, die auch Lust haben zu fahren kennenzulernen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## MissesDee (26. Dezember 2015)

Huhu Ladies, 
schau zwar schon länger in die news - aber im Forum war ich bisher eher passiv - daher stelle ich mich auch kurz vor:
komme eigentlich vom Rennradfahren, habe aber seit ~ 2004 auch am MTBiken den Spaß entdeckt, infiziert von meinem Gefährten - dafür fährt der jetzt auch mit mir RR, da haben wir uns sozusagen gegenseitig inspiriert.
Mein Radl: MÜSING PETROL 7 in S und melonengelb - recht ungewöhnlich hier, aber mir gefällt es sehr  taugt mir als das Bike für alles: Touren, Alpen-Touren und (gemäßigte) Bikepark-Ausflüge


----------



## SummSumm3 (27. Dezember 2015)

Hey Mädels! 
Ich heiße Eileen, bin 19 Jahre alt und komme aus Siegen. Ich fahre seit 2012 Downhill und seit einigen Monaten auch 4x und viel Pumptrack  
Ich fahre ein cube two15 und ein ghost 4x 
ICh würde mich freuen, wenn hier ein paar Mädels aus Siegen wären mit denen man ein paar ründchen drehen kann


----------



## Togas (30. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, 
Ich heiße Melanie, bin 41J. Und wohne mit meinen Lebensgefährten, meinen Kids und unseren ganzen Viehzeugs am Niederrhein (Rheurdt)

Durch meine Reiterei, bin Wald und Wiesenreiter, bin ich auf diverse Biker getroffen. Mal negativ mal sehr nett. 

Und da mein Pferd oft mal ausfällt, habe ich mir gedacht da könnte ich ja mein Mountainbike missbrauchen, wenn es dafür überhaupt geeignet ist.  

Daher suche ich Leute, denen ich mich mal anschließend kann.

LG Melanie


----------



## Steffi-M-B (25. Februar 2016)

Hey ho,
ich bin die Steffi, 25 Jahre jung und studiere in Augsburg Wirtschaftsjura. Ich bin seit ca. 8 Jahren mit dem Bike unterwegs, fahre am liebsten Touren mit hohem Trailanteil und schraube auch mal gerne an meinem Speci Enduro (das mich treu seit 2010 begleitet und daher immer mal ein wenig Zuwendung braucht). Wenn ich nicht am Biken bin, koche ich gern und verbringe ruhige Abende mit meiner Katze Scully  Freue mich auf den Austausch mit euch hier!
LG
Steffi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ji4vi (29. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich heiße Isabelle, bin 32 Jahre alt und komme aus dem schönen Unterfranken. Mit dem Mountainbiken habe ich im November 2015 angefangen und bewege mich hauptsächlich auf Wald- und Wiesen-Touren und in den Hometrails. Meine ersten DH-Versuche haben leider zu zwei üblen (aber  filmreifen) Stürzen geführt, weshalb ich es vorerst in Flowtrails etwas ruhiger angehen möchte und im März ein Fahrtechnik-Training in der Rhön absolvieren werde. 

Im Moment fahre ich ein Cube WLS Disc 27,5, möchte aber bald auf ein Touren-/XC-Fully umsteigen. Leider ist es mit meinen 1,54 m Körpergröße nicht so einfach ein geeignetes Bike zu finden - wir lesen uns also gleich im entsprechenden Thread 

Ich freue mich auf eine gute Zeit mit euch im Forum!

Viele Grüße,

Isabelle


----------



## lejunali (17. März 2016)

Ein "Hallo" in die Runde 
Ich heiße Lena, bin 24 komme aus Bayern und habe vor ca. 2 Jahren die Leidenschaft zum Bike entdeckt. Bisher immer nur mit den "ausrangierten" Bikes gefahren, hab ich mir jetzt vor ein paar Tagen eine eigene, neue Rennsemmel gegönnt. Bisher war mein Fahrstil ( auch aufgrund meiner bisherigen Bikes) sehr Tourenorientiert. Viel geradeaus, viel bergauf, verwinkelte oder steile Abfahrten habe ich meist gemieden, das Vertrauen ins Rad war nie da. Ich mag es nach wie vor, Berge alleine hoch zu fahren, hoffe aber dass nun auch die Abfahrten etwas mehr Spaß machen werden. Reizen tun sie mich ja, und als ehemalige Reiterin habe ich kein Problem mit "Geschwindigkeit" .

Mir wurde hier im Forum bereits auf die kurze Zeit schon einige Male geholfen und auch ich freue mich auf die kommende Zeit hier im Forum!

VG
Lena


----------



## Drahteseli (18. März 2016)

Hallo Zusammen 

Ich heiße Kristin, bin 22 Jahre alt und komme aus Thüringen.
Vor ca. 3 Jahren habe ich mir gemeinsam mit meinem Freund Moutainbikes beim Fachhändler geholt, seit dem hat uns das MTB-Fieber gepackt.
Vor einem Jahr kamen Fullys dazu.
Leider war mein erstes Fully ein totaler Fehlkauf da es viel zu groß war.
Mit 153cm ist es aber auch nicht einfach etwas passendes zu finden, da wir mittlerweile weniger Touren fahren, sondern eher im Allmountain bis Enduro Bereich unterwegs sind.
Vor kurzem bin ich dann endlich fündig geworden.

Ich freue mich schon auf den künftigen Austausch hier 

LG
Kristin


----------



## Nikki173 (18. April 2016)

Hallöchen,

ich bin auch neu hier.

Bin noch ganz neu im Mountainbikegeschäft und fahre erst seit Mitte Januar eines. Dieses aber so oft es geht. Derzeit konnte ich schon meine ersten Trailerfahrungen im Harz sammeln. Das klappt soweit auch ganz gut. Als Flachländer habe ich allerdings noch mit Muskelkater vom Bergauffahren zu kämpfen 

Im Mai geht es auch auf Tour. Allerdings auch im Flachland. Norddänemark bis Bremen ist das Ziel. Für die Zukunft wünsche ich mir aber vor allem Trailerfahrungen zu sammeln und Routine zu bekommen. Als absoluter Neuling kämpfe ich noch manchmal mit dem "Mut". Wenn man vom Hollandrad auf das Mountainbike umsteigt, hat man, oder zumindest ich, immer noch das Gefühl, das ich manchmal vorne über stürzen könnte - wenn es steil bergab geht. Naja. Übung macht den Meister  Hergeben mag ich das Fahrrad zumindest nicht mehr 

Ich freue mich auf zukünftigen Austausch


----------



## Nari84 (26. April 2016)

Hi ihr Ladys!

Hab mich auch schon vorbildlich im anderen "Vorstellungs-Dings" vorgestellt. Nun auf ein neues XD!
Tja, mein Name ist Alina und bin schon 18. Erfahrung mit MTB ist sehr gering jedoch hat diese Sportart  aus mich aus einer misslichen Lebenserfahrung gerettet. Nun will ich unbedingt mehr erfahren rund ums MTB etc. Mein erstes war ein Hardtail von Bergamount,  das War der absolute Reinfall nun solls nen Bike werden was zu meiner kleinen Grösse passt nämlich ein Cube! Ansonsten schon  mal nen Anfängerkurs mitgemacht und nochmals total Blut geleckt! Ich freu mich wenn es endlich da ist! Ansonsten kenn ich niemanden in meiner Umgebung der MTB fährt - leider! Alleine ist es ziemlich doof.
Freudigen Gruß,
Alina


----------



## Einradhexe (27. April 2016)

Hey 
ich bin Lena, 15 Jahre alt und komme aus der Nähe von Berlin/Potsdam. Ich fahre zwar nicht so gern Fahrrad, dafür aber um so lieber Einrad  Mit meiner Sammlung von inzwischen 4 Rädern bin ich so gut wie überall unterwegs, am liebsten auf Bergen oder dem Skateplatz. Ein größeres, streckentaugliches Einrad (29" oder 32") ist schon in Planung, im Moment radle ich nur 2,5 km täglich mit meinem 19" zur Schule und zurück ;-)
Ich freue mich auf Tipps für Touren in meiner Umgebung und eventuell auch die eine oder andere gemeinsame Fahrt.


----------



## Mrs_Chaos (5. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem ich in den vergangenen Tagen hier im Forum nur eine stille Mitleserin gewesen bin, habe ich mich jetzt mal registriert.
Eigentlich habe ich schon seit vielen Jahren ein Mountainbike. Ich liebe einfach deren Optik! Früher bin ich häufiger gefahren, in der letzten Jahren aber leider weniger. Nun will ich wieder aktiver werden und da hab ich mir im März gleich mal eine neues Bike gegönnt. Ein Canyon Nerve AL 8.0.
Ich fahre nichts Extremes, es geht bei mir mehr so in Richtung Touren oder ich kurve mal im Wald herum.

Aktuell bin ich dabei meinen Bestand an allen möglichen Bekleidungsartikeln etwas aufzustocken. Momentan suche ich noch Schuhe und Brillen. Dazu hab ich mal eine Frage. Da diese für Damen sein sollen bzw. Damen gut passen sollen, soll ich da bezüglich Kaufberatungen/Fragen lieber hier bei "Ladies only" Themen eröffnen oder besser doch auf der Indexseite im großen "Kleidung"-Thread ??

Dies erst nun erst mal für den Augenblick. Liebe Grüße an euch alle!
~ Mrs. Chaos


----------



## Mausoline (8. Mai 2016)

SuFu im LO kann dir bestimmt einige Fragen beantworten


----------



## 4mate (8. Mai 2016)

Mrs_Chaos schrieb:


> Da diese für Damen sein sollen bzw. Damen gut passen sollen, soll ich da bezüglich
> Kaufberatungen/Fragen lieber hier bei "Ladies only" Themen eröffnen


Ja 


Mrs_Chaos schrieb:


> oder besser doch auf der Indexseite im großen "Kleidung"-Thread ??


Nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs_Chaos (9. Mai 2016)

Okay, dann wird gleich mal was von mir kommen.


----------



## KaetheR (18. Mai 2016)

Hallo Mädels,

bin zwar schon ein paar Wochen hier angemeldet, aber irgendwie habe ich die Vorstellung versäumt. Aber nach dem tollen Wochenende im Pfälzerwald, dachte ich mir: "jetzt wird es Zeit...mal sehen, wenn ich hier alles wieder treffe" ;-)
Also, ich bin Katja, 33 Jahre und komme aus dem Saarland. Habe erst vor 2 Jahren mit dem Biken angefangen. Gestartet bin ich mit dem Cube-Hardteil, da ich aber viel lieber Berg runter fahre als hoch ;-), bin ich vor 4 Monaten ein AM-Fully umgestiegen.

Vllt sind ja noch ein paar Mädels aus der Umgebung hier?!
Viele Grüße
Katja


----------



## Perlenkette (18. Mai 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## murmel04 (18. Mai 2016)

Perlenkette, kaetheR kennen wir doch 

Herzlich willkommen


----------



## Perlenkette (18. Mai 2016)

Absolut, unverkennbar


----------



## KleineHexe138 (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo ihr Lieben.
Ich bin Carina 25 Jahre alt und komme aus Köln. Ich bin quasi noch ein Frischling was biken angeht,aber mein Freund fährt schon was länger dirt und freeride.
Ich war bei den Dirt Masters dieses Jahr und will nächstes Jahr beim 4x teilnehmen  
Gibt es hier vielleicht Ladys in der Nähe von Köln die mal Lust auf Touren oder so haben? 
Schönen Abend noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvie (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo...ich bin Silvie, komme aus dem Raum Neumarkt/Regensburg.
Bin Anfänger und auf der Suche nach Hilfe...Stichwort Kaufberatung.


----------



## bluecyberfrog (17. Juni 2016)

Hallo Silvie, 
Ich bin aus Regensburg und auch noch recht am Anfang. Kaufberatung kann ich sicher keine geben, aber wenn du nicht zu weit von Regensburg entfernt bist können wir vielleicht mal gemeinsam fahren. 
Liebe Grüße Alex


----------



## Ness85 (3. Juli 2016)

Hi zusammen. Mein Name ist Vanessa, komme aus Düsseldorf und ich bin neu hier.
Vergangenes Wochenende habe ich mir einen großen Wunsch erfüllt und mir ein Fully von Radon gekauft. (Skeen 7.0 Lady)
Mein Einsatzgebiet sind flowige Touren im Wald mit dem ein oder anderen leichten Trail.
Vielleicht gibt es ja hier noch weitere Mädels aus dem Raum Düsseldorf um gemeinsam alte oder neue Strecken zu fahren. Würde mich freuen


----------



## HeikeK (9. August 2016)

Hallo Mädels, schöne Grüße vom Niederrhein. Ich bin Heike aus Dinslaken, 48 Jahre und seit 2,5 Jahren mit dem MTB unterwegs. Das Bike habe ich mir gekauft, weil eine gute Freundin sich beschwert hat, dass sie wenn ihr Mann Mittagschicht hat immer alleine fahren muss und ich zusehen soll, dass ich auch ein MTB bekomme (bin bis dahin nur Rennrad gefahren), leider war ich zu dem Zeitpunkt knapp bei Kasse, hatte aber Glück und konnte bei Ebay für 150 € ein gebrauchtes Giant Talon 3 ersteigern. Mittlerweile hat es eine neue Gabel, neue Bremsen und eine neue Schaltung bekommen und so wird es mit seinen 26 Zoll weiterhin mein Begleiter bleiben, weil es einfach gut passt . Ganz liebe Grüße Heike


----------



## Nena (12. August 2016)

Hi

Mein Name ist Nena, ich bin 30+ und komme, wohnhaft, aus dem nördlichsten Ruhrgebiet, fast schon Münsterland.

Ich fahre seit 20 Jahren MTB, aber nie so ambitioniert, wie seit Anfang dieses Jahres. Ich fahre im Grunde AM, aber mit immer mehr Rennbegeisterung. Von Transalp über 24h Rennen (zB das letzte Wochenende in Duisburg) bis hin zu kleinen Rennen und lockeren Runden bei uns in der Region und anderswo, ist alles dabei.

Zwischenzeitlich fahre ich MTB sogar im Verein und mache gerade meinen Übungsleiterschein, um demnächst die Kids mit zu trainieren. Was ich nicht kann? Meine Räder reparieren. Ich kann vielleicht einen Reifen wechseln und bekomme so eben die Kette wieder drauf, wenn sie mal ab ist. Aber ich verspreche, ich werde es iiiiiiiiiiiirgendwann lernen. 

Das Großartige ist für mich die Freiheit auf dem Bike und die Verbundenheit mit der Natur.
Ich freue mich euch kennen zu lernen und sende herzliche Grüße in die Runde.

Die Nena


----------



## Josie-on-Bike (16. August 2016)

Hallo.
Nach 2 Jahren stiller Beobachter habe ich mich nun doch mal hier bei euch Angemeldet.Bin die Josie,komme aus Berlin und bin Gepannt was mich hier nun alles Erwartet


----------



## Jackstar (18. August 2016)

Huhu Mädels 
Ich bin auch neu hier und im Moment noch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike. Gar nicht so einfach


----------



## Manu63 (28. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen
Ich bin neu hier und Anfängerin .
Mit meinen jungen Jahren von 53! ,..... suche ich Gleichgesinnte.
Mein Lebensgefährte fährt schon seit zig Jahren und durch ihn bin ich zum Mountinbiken gekommen. 
Natürlich bin ich auch schon das eine oder andere Mal gefahren....Aber ein Anfänger und ein Könner.....schwierig... 
Vielleicht findet sich ja hier jemand die in etwa mein alter hat und auch erst angefangen hat.

Ich lasse ganz liebe Grüße hier und freu mich auf Euch
LG Manu


----------



## Jellyflake (4. September 2016)

Nena schrieb:


> (...)
> Mein Name ist Nena, ich bin (...)



Hallo Nena,

sag mal, kenn ich dein Bild nicht von FB?? Von einer launigen Diva? 
Lustig, dann teilen wir gleich zwei Hobbies


----------



## Sabsi (5. September 2016)

Huhu ich bin die neue,
Sabrina, 21 jahre jung,aus dem schönen Frankenland, ich habe einen Sohn der 4 jahre alt ist und einen  mtb verrückten freund welcher mich nun auch zum bike gebracht hat, aktuell bin ich auf einem hardtail von haibike unterwegs. Aber eigentlich noch Ultra blutige Anfängerin 
Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackstar (10. September 2016)

Huhu Mädels 
Kommt ihr zufällig jemand aus der nähe von Bielefeld?


----------



## Echinopsis (14. September 2016)

Jackstar schrieb:


> Huhu Mädels
> Kommt ihr zufällig jemand aus der nähe von Bielefeld?



Zufällig ja, obwohl es Bielefeld doch angeblich nicht gibt


----------



## Scabie (14. September 2016)

Hey zusammen,

ich wurde vor kurzem vom mtb- Fieber angesteckt und radel seit dem fleißig im schönen Siegerland. Würde mich super freuen wenn sich hier nette Mädels zum touren und zum Austausch finden 

Bisher bin ich viel in der Ecke Kreuztal/Kindelsberg und Weidenau unterwegs. Gelegentlich fahre ich auch kleinere Touren im Ruhrgebiet.

Kurz und knapp zu mir: ich bin Jahre 32 kinderlos, viel zu viel am arbeiten und derzeit mit einem Copperhead 3 von Bulls unterwegs – man muss ja klein starten aber die Pläne sind groß 

Viele sonnige Grüße,
Kathrin


----------



## Jackstar (14. September 2016)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Zufällig ja, obwohl es Bielefeld doch angeblich nicht gibt


----------



## Jackstar (14. September 2016)

Sehr gut Genau die Stadt die es nicht gibt ...Wo bist du denn so unterwegs mit deinem Bike?


----------



## Jackstar (14. September 2016)

Scabie schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> 
> ich wurde vor kurzem vom mtb- Fieber angesteckt und radel seit dem fleißig im schönen Siegerland. Würde mich super freuen wenn sich hier nette Mädels zum touren und zum Austausch finden
> 
> ...


----------



## Jackstar (14. September 2016)

Das hört sich gut an ....Bei den Touren wäre ich auch dabei. Vielleicht können wir eine Tour gemeinsam planen. Nur ich bin noch im Anfangsstadium


----------



## Scabie (15. September 2016)

Hey Jackstar,

klar. Bielefeld ist zwar nicht um die Ecke aber du bist gerne eingeladen im Siegerland eine Runde zu drehen. 
Ich schicke dir später mal eine PN


----------



## Jackstar (15. September 2016)

Scabie schrieb:


> Hey Jackstar,
> 
> klar. Bielefeld ist zwar nicht um die Ecke aber du bist gerne eingeladen im Siegerland eine Runde zu drehen.
> Ich schicke dir später mal eine PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackstar (15. September 2016)

Supi


----------



## Frau_B (28. September 2016)

Hallo,

ich lese hier bestimmt schon mehr als ein Jahr mit, da doch hin und wieder was dabei ist, zu dem ich gerne meinen Senf dazu geben würde, bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig, als mich an zu melden 


Kurz zu mir, ich bin 38 Jahre, glücklich mit meinem Freund, mit dem ich schon seit der Schule zusammen bin, und das ohne Kinder. Ich wohne im südlichen Augsburger Landkreis, da wir am Forggensee einen fest stehenden Wohnwagen haben, der schon lange im Besitz der Familie meines Freundes ist, ist das Gebiet eine zweite Heimat geworden.


Wäre schön vielleicht ein Pärchen aus dem Raum Augsburg oder Füssen zu finden, damit ich beim raufschnecken auf den Berg nicht immer so alleine bin, und mein Freund beim raufrasen. Wenn nicht dann liest man wenigstens ab und an jetzt von mir.


Grüße Frau_B


----------



## Dani1011 (6. Oktober 2016)

Hallo!

Ich lese hier schon etwas länger still mit und bin auch seit kurzem in diesem Forum angemeldet, und dachte nun, dass ich mich nun auch im "Ladies only"-Unterforum vorstellen könnte. 

Ich heiße Daniela, bin 38 Jahre alt und wollte eigentlich schon immer ein Mountainbike haben. Irgendwie war es trotzdem nie dazu gekommen, ich hatte es mir ausreden lassen, dann war kein Geld da, keine Zeit und zwischendurch die Überlegung, ob ich es wirklich brauche (eine Überlegung, die ich vor fast jeder Anschaffung anstelle).
Bis ich 2009 während meines Kanada-Urlaubs (Vancouver) auch mal in Whistler war und dort den Bikepark und generell sehr viele Menschen mit Mountainbikes sah. Im folgenden Sommer, also 2010, wagte ich mich dann auch mal selbst in den Bikepark (mit einem geliehenen Kona Stinky) und bin seitdem begeistert. Nun kostet so ein Bike ja richtig viel Geld, und da ich aber nie auf meinen nun regelmäßigen Kanada-Urlaub verzichten wollte, konnte ich mir auch kein eigenes MTB kaufen und lieh mir halt jeden Sommer eins in Whistler (Downhiller im Bikepark, Hardtail für andere Touren). Zu Hause fahre ich täglich bei jedem Wind und Wetter mit meinem Crossbike zur Arbeit, und eine Teilstrecke verläuft durch einen Wald. Jahrelang wälzte ich Online-Kataloge und träumte von einem eigenen Downhiller, zuletzt aber von einem Enduro, quasi der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau. Aus verschiedenen Gründen ergab es sich in diesem Jahr nicht, großartig in den Urlaub zu fahren, und da hatte ich endlich die Gelegenheit ("Wenn nicht jetzt, dann nie!"), mir den Traum zu erfüllen, und so bin ich seit August stolze Besitzerin eines YT Capra (selbst montiert und eingestellt, ich bin ganz stolz *g*). 

Ich würde mich freuen, hier vielleicht die eine oder andere MTB-Fahrerin aus Osnabrück kennenzulernen!


----------



## speedyanne (28. Dezember 2016)

Huhu zusammen ich bin auch ziemlich neu hier. Ich bin 33, und Fahre seit zwei Jahren generell wieder Fahrrad und bin seitdem auf einem Cube Hardtail unterwegs. 

Bin bergauf nicht die schnellste bergab aber gerne flott unterwegs auf den Trails bei uns rund um Heidelberg. Mein lang ersehntes Fully ist angezahlt und kommt im Januar zu mir nach Hause  

Fahre ultragerne im Wald, leider meist alleine, ab und an haut es mich mal, aber das kennt wohl jeder. 

Ich habe sonst immer irgendwelche Rad/SSP Projekte im Keller stehen an denen ich mit Genuß schraube und immer mehr dazu lerne...

Ansonsten reiseist ich gerne mit dem Rad, das radeln hat irgendwie mein Leben verändert und das liebe ich daran. Falls hier jemand mal gerne in und um HD fahren möchte meldet euch!


----------



## miriame (6. Januar 2017)

Hallo!
Ich bin die Miriam, 32 Jahre alt und noch absolute Anfängerin. Da ich aus Österreich komme, möchte ich mal fragen ob hier auch Frauen aus Wien / Wien-Umgebung zu finden sind?! Einfach melden- vielleicht kann man mal gemeinsam eine Runde fahren. Würde mich total darüber freuen!!


----------



## bike_girl17 (8. Januar 2017)

Hallo Mädels,
bin auch neu hier... auf dem Bike schon etwas länger unterwegs und finde es absolut toll, wenn so viele Ladies mit dem Mountainbike durch den Wald düsen =) 
Zu meiner Person: ich komme aus Südtirol und studiere zurzeit in Innsbruck und wenn jemand von euch mal in der Gegend ist einfach mal melden ich könnte mit ein paar Trails aushelfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMKs (1. Februar 2017)

Halihalöle...!

Auch ich bin neu hier und auch neu im MTB Bereich. Ich bin 30 Jahre alt, komme aus Neuwied bei Koblenz in rheinland Pfalz und aus der Region Neuss/Düsseldorf. Zwei Orte, weil ich während meines Studiums (Theologie) in RLP bin und sonst bei meinem Mann und meinem Sohn in NRW. 

Ich bin bisher wenigs Rad gefahren, allerdings hat mich ein kaputtes Auto auf den Rad Geschmack gebracht. Bisher fahre ich ein Crossrad von Gudereit, CS15, ein bisschen modifiziert und habe mir nun aus Interesse am Dirt/Street und Single Trail fahren ein Canyon Stitched 360 bestellt, das hoffentlich in den nächsten 2 Wochen abholbereit ist. Freu Freu! 

Tja, wäre schön hier nette Leute kennenzulernen, vielleicht auch welche aus der Umgebung, aber auch sonst freu ich mich hier vor allem noch eine ganze Menge lernen und erfahren zu können. Von der ganzen Biketechnik habe ich kaum Ahnung, aber "Frau"ist ja lernfähig. 

In dem Sinn, liebe Grüße
Brain


----------



## Valencia-Nagler (28. Februar 2017)

Hallo Damen.
Ich bin neu hier. Mein Name ist Valencia, 24 Jahre alt, und ich bin ein absolute Anfängerin.


----------



## bike_girl17 (28. Februar 2017)

Super dass wir immer mehr Mädels werden


----------



## docatchme (6. März 2017)

Hallo ! Ist jemand aus Stuttgart??
Ich bin Verena, seit kurzem 31 Jahre alt, schon 31! die Zeit rast ;-) und ich fahre seit 2006 MTB. Die letzten 2 Jahre bin ich jetzt auch regelmäßig MTB Marathons mitgefahren. Ich bin über meinen Bruder zum MTB fahren gekommen, habe meinen Rennradfahrenden mittlerweile Ex-Freund fürs MTB fahren begeistern können und jetzt bin ich wieder allein unterwegs. Habe einen schrecklichen Orientierungssinn und suche jd, der ich hinterherfahren kann  - zum Glück gibt es Handy und gps und strava, sonst hätte ich mich schon paar Mal verfahren.
Seit diesem Jahr bin ich auch in einem Verein. 
Ich fahre Hardtail - hab seit kurzem ein 29er. Und Ende März kriege ich einen Cyclocross.
Würde mich freuen, wenn ich jd zum mitfahren finde!!
Vielleicht schon zu ner kleinen Tour am Wochenende , wenn gutes Wetter ist  ich bin ein schön-Wetter-Fahrer .


----------



## Ponchos (17. Mai 2017)

Ähm hallo,
ich bin 15 und komme aus Bonn
Fahrrad gefahren bin ich eigentlich schon immer viel, da ich noch kein Auto habe. MTB erst seit ca einem Jahr, ansonsten spiele ich Hockey und laufe gerne (10-15km)


----------



## DSP88 (29. Mai 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

mein Name ist Dany, komme aus Bochum und geh mit strammen Schritten auf die 30 zu.
Ich bin letztes Jahr durch einen netten Menschen (Bergbikesteiger) zum Gardasee gekommen und habe Herzklopfen auf meinem Leihbike bekommen.
Nachdem ich jetzt wieder vor 4 Wochen da war, habe ich beschlossen mir ein eigenes Bike zu kaufen, und mich in der Heimat mehr damit auseinander zu setzen.
Als Neuling hab ich mir erstmal ein LowBudget Fully gekauft, obwohl ich mich schon in ein Traumfully verliebt habe wofür jetzt fleißig gespart werden soll 

Da ich echt so gut wie gar keine Ahnung von der ganzen Thematik habe suche ich gleichgesinnte, zum austauschen und natürlich auch zum Touren.

Ich würde mich tierisch freuen ich habe nämlich tausende von Fragen und Lust auf neue Erlebnisse  ^^

Liebe Grüße

Dany


----------



## dd80 (8. Juni 2017)

Hallo, 
Bin auch neu hier...ich bin 36 Jahre, habe eine 5 jährige Tochter und fahre seit dem ich 15 bin Mtb aber seit 4 Jahren erst so richtig. Enduro /Freeride, Touren mit schönen Trails und hin und wieder im Bikepark. 
Mein Bike ist ein Kona Precept 130 und wird gerade ein wenig umgerüstet.

Wohne in der Nähe von Bremen, dort bin im hohen Flachland unterwegs.
In den Harburger Bergen, Harz und im Sauerland bin ich dann an einigen Wochenenden unterwegs. 

Lg Dörthe


----------



## BrittaFar (18. Juni 2017)

Hallo Zusammen, dann stelle ich mich mal vor: Bin schon etwas älteres Semester und früher schon ein bisschen MTB gefahren. Fange jetzt wieder damit an, zwar etwas spät aber besser als gar nicht. Bin eine Zeitlang auf dem Rad von meinen Mann unterwegs gewesen. Natürlich viel zu groß (bei einer Größe von 155 cm) auch kein Wunder und kann jetzt endlich das Cube Sting WLS 140 mein eigenen nennen. Macht das Spaß... Komme aus dem Oberbergischen Kreis (Wipperfürth) ist sonst noch jemand aus der Nähe hier? Dann könnte man sich mal zur kleinen Feierabendrunde treffen. LG BrittaFar.


----------



## NekOo_HT (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen!
Fahre nun MTB im 2. Jahr, davor fand ich Radsport ziemlich langweilig (Asphalt... gähn).
Wenn ich mich nicht gerade von meinem bike-buddy zu verrückten Stunts ausserhalb meiner Komfortzone verleiten lasse, bin ich zwecks Fahrtechniktraining solo auf den Trails rund um Würzburg unterwegs.
Da ich vorher nicht viel mehr als seichtes XC fahren konnte, habe ich also noch viel vor. 

LG


----------



## laspirit2014 (20. Juni 2017)

Ein Hallo in die Runde,

ich bin Connie (Mitte/Ende 40 ) und im Großraum Bonn unterwegs...Siebengebirge, Ahr...

Flowige Touren finde ich toll, aber es dürfen auch immer mal technische Trails (S1, Stellen S2) dabei sein . Unterwegs bin ich öfter mit der regionalen DIMB. Vielleicht findet sich auf diesem Weg ja noch die ein oder andere Bikerin aus der Umgebung für eine gemeinsame Runde am Wochenende, gerne auch mal abseits der bekannten "Hometrails"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrea-M_Knecht (26. Juni 2017)

Hallo Ladies,

suche für Alpen X, am Besten jemanden aus BW oder angrenzendem Franken zwecks gemeinsamen Testfahrten, eine Begleitung.

LG Andi


----------



## Skitinchen (13. Juli 2017)

Servus Mädels,

super, dass es hier so viele beigbegeisterte Damen gibt. Ich selbst fahre seit gut einem Jahr MTB und dafür klappt es auf den Trails eigentlich schon ganz ok. Zumindest wenn ich da an die ersten Versuche denke 
Ich hab momentan ein Scott Spark in S, was ich aber verkaufen mag seit ich im Womens-Camp Bikes mit etwas mehr Federweg ausprobiert habe  Bei meinen stattlichen 159cm ist das aber gar nicht so einfach mit der Suche. 

Ansonsten zu mir: ich bin 25 Jahre alt und wohne in Ingolstadt. Leider kenne ich hier keinen, der auch Touren fährt, geschweige denn gute Routen  Es ist einfach ein blödes Tal hier. Und weiter weg mag ich allein nicht fahren -> Stürze etc.
Also wenn ihr euch angesprochen fühlt und die Trails um die Klasse S2 erkunden wollt, dann würd i mi gfrein von euch zu hören!

LG
Tina 

Ps.: Ist jemand von euch nächstes Wochenende im Camp in Saalbach dabei?


----------



## Deleted168745 (23. Juli 2017)

huhu..habe jetzt 5 Jahre Forumspause gemacht kennt mich noch jemand, bzw ist noch jemand da den man kennt?


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Juli 2017)

Na klar! Willkommen zurück!


----------



## Mausoline (24. Juli 2017)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> huhu..habe jetzt 5 Jahre Forumspause gemacht kennt mich noch jemand, bzw ist noch jemand da den man kennt?




du kletterst auch, gell


----------



## Deleted168745 (24. Juli 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> du kletterst auch, gell




ja, tu eich sogar mehr Klettern als Radln - wenn man´s jetzt genau nimmt  du wohl auch, nehm ich an


----------



## Mausoline (24. Juli 2017)

Ja auch  aber mehr biken und Klettern im Genußbereich


----------



## MonsterKeks (27. Juli 2017)

Hallo Zusammen, ich bin 20 Jahre alt und totale Anfängerin! 
Ich wage mich jetzt an mehr Waldfahrten und baue meine Kondition aus. 
Ich komme aus Bonn, also wenn sich jemand findet, der auch von hier kommt und mal zusammen gemütlich fahren möchte, dann gerne melden! 
LG


----------



## Kajolemo (27. Juli 2017)

Hallo,  
Ich bin 46, fahre seit 4 Jahren MTB. Jedes Jahr ein paar Kilometer mehr. 
Oft zusammen mit meiner Tochter.  Wir fahren größere und kleinere Touren und auch mal kleine Jedermannrennen. 
Allerdings bisher nur Mittelgebirge. 
Wobei man auch da ordentlich Höhenmeter
sammeln kann .... und Trails gibt's auch einige.  
Hab auch schon ein bisschen was durch:  Sturz mit Schlüsselbeinbruch, geklautes Bike....
Aber hauptsächlich hab ich Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarolinK (11. September 2017)

Hallo,
ich bin die Caro  heute mein erster Tag hier im Forum  
Ich bin 23 Jahre alt und fahre seit 2,5 Jahren MTB - bin durch meinen Freund drauf gekommen! 
Ich fahre viel Mittelgebirge und im Urlaub in den Alpen  
Habe mir dieses Jahr sogar mein eigenes Rad zulelegt ( Canyon Strive ) da man nach 2 Jahren gebrauchtes Rad vom Freund dann doch mal Lust auf sein eigenes hatte  

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Blossom7207 (30. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 
bin zwar nicht neu,  aber zwei Jahre Pause und davor nur kurz aktiv gewesen reichen aus um mich nochmal kurz vorstellen zu wollen.  
Ich werde im Dezember 40, wohne im Pott und freue mich,  dass dieses Jahr Weihnachten auf den 4.11. fällt.  Also zumindest für mich... Da bekomme ich mein neues Bike!   Es ist ein Coal von Last. Und nachdem das Testwochenende mit dem Bike so extrem gut war,  bin ich ganz aus dem Häuschen  beider Vorstellung was wir beide zusammen erleben werden. 
Dieses Jahr hab ich erste Rennerfahrungen bei der Enduro1 in Frammersbach und Wipperfürth gesammelt.  Nächstes Jahr möchte ich gerne ne Trailtrophy mit fahren,  auch wenn ich nen Heidenrespekt davor hab. 
Ich würde sagen,  ich hab im Winterpokal einiges zu tun.  
Liebe Grüße Blossom


----------



## Deleted 454842 (16. Januar 2018)

Moin 
Lesenderweise bin ich schon ne Weile hier, seit Anfang Januar dann auch angemeldet. Bin 33, aus Rheinland-Pfalz und fahre jetzt seit Ende letzten Jahres ein Alu Grand Canyon. Bisher bin ich vor allen Dingen um die Mosel herum unterwegs, meistens Waldwege/Wanderwege, um ein Gefühl für das Bike zu bekommen, bzw. Mountainbikes allgemein. Macht schon viel Spaß, auch weil ich plötzlich wunderbar flexibel bin bezüglich Untergrund. Asphalt wird mir dann doch schnell langweilig und "normale" Touren habe ich aus dem Grund schon kaum gemacht. Mit dem Canyon bin ich plötzlich am Wochenende bis zu 5 Stunden unterwegs und merks gar nicht. Kann gerne so weitergehen(fahren).


----------



## Kolibri85 (17. März 2018)

Hallo in die Runde 

Gerade hier angemeldet und am stöbern.
Ich möchte mein altes Hobby wieder finden und bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem Hardtail. Und wenn ich dieses dann habe wäre ich auch begeistert Leute zu treffen und gemeinsame Touren zu machen.

In meinem Bekanntenkreis kenne ich derzeit niemanden, der gerne mal mit dem Rad unterwegs ist und wenn ich mit dem Rad unterwegs bin, darf es auch gerne über Stock, Stein und Matsch gehen.

Ich bin eine Singlefrau, die nicht so ganz unsportlich ist aber auch nicht die Königsdisziplin in Ausdauer und Sport erreicht.
Beruflich (Kinderkrankenschwetser und Hebamme) bringe ich unterschiedliche Arbeitszeiten mit, die es leider nicht immer regelmäßig erlauben aktiv mit anderen unterwegs zu sein.

Des Weiteren suche ich gerade ein neues Ziel für mich, welches herausfordernd ist und gerne sportlicher Natur sein darf. Wenn dies in Verbindung mit dem Biken stehen würde, wäre das grossartig. ^^

Ich grüße also einfach mal nett in die Runde als neues Pferd im Stall 

P.S.: ich komme aus dem Frankfurter Raum


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. März 2018)

Kolibri85 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde
> P.S.: ich komme aus dem Frankfurter Raum



Willkommen in der Gegend. Im Lokalforum "Frankfurt und Umgebung" findest du auch Mitfahrertreffs. Die Eisbären (Raum Hanau, LK OF) sind eher tourenorientiert, bei den Spessartwölfen und dem Enduro-Treff Alzenau geht es gerne rumpelig bergab. Bei denen die vorwiegend im Taunus unterwegs sind, steht beides an. Einfach mal stöbern. Die Herren beissen nicht. Und Damen sind auch immer mal dabei.


----------



## Kolibri85 (18. März 2018)

Vielen Dank für das Willkommen heißen und die Tipps, Chaotenkind 

Mir ist bewusst das es mehr männliche Biker gibt als weibliche, aber das ist überhaupt kein Problem 
Habe mich schon bei den Vrankfurtern vorgestellt so wie hier auch.
Ich freue mich schon bald wieder fahren zu können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (19. März 2018)

Habe es gelesen. Allerdings bei den Taunusplauschern. Bei denen gibt es halt wenig Mitfahrgelegenheiten. Der Thread ist mehr ne gepflegte Unterhaltung über alles mögliche zwischen Leuten aus dem Taunus und solchen, welche teilweise etwas weiter weg wohnen (Schweiz und so).


----------



## Neni (3. April 2018)

Guten Abend zusammen, 
ich bin Neni und was das MTB angeht noch ziemlich unerfahren. Mein 29er Trek war tatsächlich Liebe auf den ersten Blick und nun freue ich mich auf schöne Ausflüge oder Bikepacking-Touren.

Liebe Grüße, Neni


----------



## pany (3. Mai 2018)

Auch von mir mal ein "hallo"  
Ich hab mich auch mal hier angemeldet. Ich bin 32 und fahre jetzt seit etwa 2 Monaten aktiv. Habe momentan noch ein Norco Fluid welches ich aber jetzt verkaufen will um mir vll das Sight von Norco zu holen.
Ich komm aus dem Saarland, Dreiländereck Frankreich/Luxemburg und fahre auch hauptsächlich dort.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Ette1984 (4. Mai 2018)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich stelle mich kurz vor: Mein Name ist Esther, bin 34 Jahre, wieder Studentin, sportliche Reiterin und ich fange gerade erst an auch mal nicht auf breiten Wegen ⛰ mit dem Bike zu fahren. Auf diesem Wege suche ich tolle Frauen im Raum Wuppertal (Lichtscheid/Barmen/Ronsdorf oder andere) oder auch Remscheid (Lüttringhausen/Lennep) um das Gebiet hier zu erkunden, vielleicht den einen oder anderen Tipp zu erhalten und einfach nette Biketouren zu starten. ☀✌

Wer mag mich als Neuling mit an den Lenker nehmen? Dann meldet euch bei mir!!!
Würde mich sehr darüber freuen!


----------



## FlatterAugust (9. Mai 2018)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> huhu..habe jetzt 5 Jahre Forumspause gemacht....



Knast?


----------



## Fasani (30. Mai 2018)

Hi,

ich bin Tanja, 42 und am schönen Niederrhein unterwegs. Allerdings echt noch totale Anfängerin, aber hochmotiviert 

Ich habe auch gerade erst im Januar angefangen. Nachdem mein Pferd in wohlverdienter Rente ist, brauchte ich einen anderen Untersatz, der mich von jetzt an durch die Wälder trägt und das ist ein Cube Analog.

Ein erstes Techniktraining habe ich gerade hinter mich gebracht, das war auch super, ich bin nämlich leicht schissig unterwegs. Bei 'nem Pferd dauert es länger, bis man auf den Boden knallt, da hat man mehr Zeit zum Abrollen als beim MTB. Und ein Pferd hat in der Regel keine Pins, die man sich ins Schienbein hauen kann.
Da wäre ich dann auch schon bei meiner Frage: Habt ihr 'nen Tipp für Schienbeinschoner, damit die Pins nicht in meinem Schienbein stecken bleiben?  Ich bin 1,70 und hab 34,5 cm dicke Waden.

Danke euch!


----------



## HeikeK (31. Mai 2018)

Herzlichen Willkommen @Fasani. Ich habe die Endura Singletrack Schoner, allerdings sind das Knie und Schienbein Schoner in einem und ich trage sie nur im Bikepark und beim Techniktraining. Wenn du was suchst, was man während der ganzen Tour tragen kann, wären vielleicht gepolsterte Socken, wie es die z.B. von Ion gibt, was für dich?
Viel Spaß hier und schöne Grüße aus Dinslaken


----------



## Fasani (1. Juni 2018)

Danke für's Willkommen 

Die Socken habe ich mir schon angeguckt. Aber geht der Stoff durch die Pins nicht kaputt?


----------



## Perlenkette (1. Juni 2018)

Fasani schrieb:


> Die Socken habe ich mir schon angeguckt. Aber geht der Stoff durch die Pins nicht kaputt?



Gezogene Fäden hat man schon mal; wenn Du erstmal länger fährst, gewöhnst Du Dich an die Pins bzw. an die Pedale und es passiert nicht mehr ganz so oft, dass Du sie Dir ins Bein rammst bzw. abrutschst. Ausser in (fast-) Sturz-Situationen und wenn Du so ungeschickt bist wie ich , ich habe ständig Schrammen und blaue Flecken, würde deshalb aber trotzdem nicht bei jeder Haus-und Hofrunde immer mit Schienbeinschonern fahren.


----------



## Fasani (1. Juni 2018)

Ich bin halt so ein bißchen ein Trampel. Und klar, je mehr Technik und km man drauf hat, wird es hoffentlich besser. Vielleicht versuche ich es echt erstmal mit den Socken.
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missfranzi (4. Juni 2018)

Hallo @Fasani und hallo zusammen,
Ich bin Franzi und wohne in der Nähe von Freiburg und fahre seit ein paar Jahren auch intensiver MTB - das Forum habe ich bis vor ein paar Wochen allerdings nicht wirklich groß beachtet...

Ich oute mich ganz klar als Schienbeinschonerfahrerin ;-)
Also ich auf Pins umgestiegen bin, habe ich mir zuerst auch eine Knie-Schienbein-Kombi gekauft - habe aber schnell festgestellt, dass mir die Schienbeinschoner eigentlich vor allem auf Trail hoch zu wichtig waren, und es da oftmals lästig und zu warm für Knieschoner ist. Also doch einzeln.
Ich hatte eine Weile SBSchoner von O'Neil. Allerdings haben sie das Modell jetzt geändert, und so wie sie jetzt sind sind sie mir zu lang und sperrig. Da klappt das mit den Knieschonern zusätzlich nicht mehr gut. Ich hab da letzten Sommer mal ziemlich rumgesucht und auch verschiedene Modelle bestellt (und zurück geschickt). Behalten haben ich die Fuse Alpha, die finde ich vom Material auch gut. Habe Größe M, S würde aber auch gehen (bei ähnlicher Wadendicke). Außerdem diese von TSG - die sind etwas kürzer, kann ggf. wegen Knieschonerkompatibilität besser sein. Bei beiden habe ich das Hartplastik rausgenommen, das war mir dann doch zu arg... LG


----------



## Fasani (25. Juni 2018)

Huhu,

mittlerweile hatte ich a) ein Techniktraining (seitdem habe ich mir keinen Pin mehr ins Bein gehauen  ) und b) die IXS assault gekauft. Leider im Netz, zwar schön brav ausgemessen und all den Krams, aber beim Anprobieren passte es nicht. Meine Knie sind viel zu dünn, das schlotterte, während es aber am Schienbein gut saß.
Also hab ich erstmal geguckt, was wir hier für Händler haben (ziemlich magere Ausbeute) und dann starte ich das Projekt Schienbeinschoner nochmal. Mit Anprobieren, das ist mir bei meinem Knie-Waden-Verhältnis dann doch zu heikel.

Danke, Franzi, für die Tipps!


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (22. Juli 2018)

An die RR: geht ihr ins RR Forum oder seid ihr hier bei den MTBlern im RR Unterforum mit dabei?


----------



## Chrisi Wilde (28. Juli 2018)

N'Tach aussem Pott 

Ich bin 34 Jahre jung und nach zwei Babypausen wieder am Radeln.
....ich muss sagen, dat is schon geil!

Komme aus Herten, zufällig noch jemand aus dem Kreis Recklinghausen?

LG und einen schicken Abend noch.


----------



## SpaceEater (5. August 2018)

.


----------



## Niesie1981 (10. August 2018)

Guten Abend Zusammen..

Ich bin Nicole,36, aus Oberursel, direkt am Taunus angeschlossen. Für mich ist das alles hier komplettes Neuland.  Bis vor 4 Wochen war ich noch mit einem normalen Hausmarken MTB vom Stadler unterwegs  war aber auch spaßig..seit 4 Wochen aufgrund zwei kaputter Knie durch schweren Unfall, düse ich mit einem EMTB durch den Taunus. CUBE REACTION SL500 Möchte aber doch schon etwas mehr machen.. bin etwas Toursüchtig geworden. Und möchte nicht immer meinen Partner nötigen mich zu begleiten..Aktuell in der CH unterwegs und die ersten Höhenmeter sind zu verzeichnen und kleines Techniktraining mit den hiesigen Bergziegen absolviert. 

Ich würde mich freuen Leute zu finden die mit mir ab und an mal durch den Taunus düsen... ich brauche nämlich noch viel Erfahrung und Training. Hoch klappt super. Runter... naja da gibt es sicherlich noch Luft nach oben und Optimierungsfinetuning...aber es ist so wie bei allem.. Übung macht den Meister...

Freue mich auf netten Kontakt

Nicole


----------



## lavender (28. August 2018)

Hallo  Ich bin auch neu hier, bin 31 und aus dem Raum München, Single und würde mich freuen, hier ein paar nette Mädls kennen zu lernen mit denen ich ab und zu mal ein paar Touren fahren könnte. In meinem Bekanntenkreis fährt leider nur mein Ex ^^


----------



## Wendeline (1. September 2018)

Hallo miteinander 
Bisher nur stille Mitleserin, will ich jetzt hier ein wenig mit schreiben!
Bin aktuell vornehmlich mit einem Touren-Hardtail im Sauerland unterwegs  und fange gerade an die heimischen Bikeparks zu erkunden (derzeit mit geliehenen Rädern, bin aber auf der Suche nach was eigenen). 
Freue mich auf Austausch, Hilfe und nette Gespräche!
Lg


----------



## Girlscanride (25. September 2018)

Hallöchen Zusammen,

ich bin die Annika, 31 von der Schwäbischen Alb und mit meinen Mädels häufig auf den Trails im Lenninger Tal und drumrum unterwegs. Ab und an auch um Urach. Einmal im Jahr machen wir seit 5 Jahren ne Transalp bzw. Ne längere Tour durch die Alpen. Frau mich auf den Austausch. 

See you on the trails!

An 

Wer mehr wissen will: 
www.girlscanride.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Petra1970 (4. Oktober 2018)

Hallo in die Runde,

bin neu hier und lese mich mal so durch ;-)

Ich bin keine aktive Bikerin (mehr), aber das soll sich wieder ändern.

Da ich im flachen Münsterland wohne, ist es leider nicht möglich "richtig" zu trainieren, um irgendwann mal wieder einen Berg (wenigstens einen im Sauerland *lach*) zu schaffen. Daher bin ich mit Fitness Studio gestartet, in der Hoffnung, dass mich das weiter bringt.

Mein Vater hat eine große Ferienwohnung in der Eifel, das ist das nächste Ziel, da mal wieder zu fahren.
Wie ist das eigentlich hier? Darf ich mal Fotos posten von der Wohnung? Er könnte ein bisschen Werbung gebrauchen... 

LG


----------



## Pischi87 (4. Oktober 2018)

So guten Tag, ich bin die neue hier 
komme aus Freiberg bei Ludwigsburg, bin 31 Jahre alt und fahre seit diesem Jahr wieder Fahrrad nach längerer Babypause.
Konditionell und zeitgemäß nun mim e-Bike 
Fahrprofil: Touren, leichte und mittelschwere Trails (bis jetzt noch) 
Fahrrad ist ein Allmountain 150er Fully.

Falls jemand Interesse an gemeinsamen Ausfahrten hat, kann sich gerne melden.
Auch für kleinere Fahrten unter der Woche Abends (Freiberg und Umgebung) wäre Ich zu haben 

Liebes Grüßle


----------



## Mausoline (7. Oktober 2018)

Petra1970 schrieb:


> ....Mein Vater hat eine große Ferienwohnung in der Eifel, das ist das nächste Ziel, da mal wieder zu fahren.
> Wie ist das eigentlich hier? Darf ich mal Fotos posten von der Wohnung? Er könnte ein bisschen Werbung gebrauchen...



Hallo, willkommen 

Werbung guck hier  https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/verhaltensregeln-mtb-news-de.88312/#post-926694


----------



## Ekieh (10. Oktober 2018)

Servus !

Heike, 44 Jahre jung, verheiratet, 2 Jungs (15 u. 18), wohnhaft in Köln ,  MTB begeistert, sucht Mitfahrgelegenheit im Bergischen Land, Eifel, Bonn, Ahr, etc.

Am WE fahre ich mit meinem Mann, aber ich würde gerne in der Woche auch noch mal  trainieren, damit ich besser mit ihm mithalten kann.   Ich bin dieses Jahr nicht so viel gefahren und schaffe zur Zeit 30 km und 750 hm (aber ich möchte   höher, schneller, weiter   kommen und das geht bekanntlich nicht ohne Training ;-)  Bin im letzten Jahr noch meine 1000 hm gefahren, aber ohne Training schaffe ich das so einfach nicht mehr.
Trails fahre ich auch gerne. S1 und S2 ... Spitzkehren lasse ich gerne aus ;-)

Ich fahre in den Alpen mein Canyon Spectral und bei uns in den Mittelgebirgen lieber mein Canyon Nerve ... alles 27,5 er Reifen.

Vielleicht ergibt sich was und ich kann mich irgendwo einer Weibergruppe oder einzelnen Personen anschließen.

Ich kann g.g.f. auch schon vormittags radeln.


----------



## Laumia (25. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
bin die Laura, 36 Jahre alt und Radel seit 15 Jahren. Nächste Woche fahre ich mit meinem Mann nach Russland, wo wir eine 200km Tour fahren werden. Bin aufgeregt, bis jetzt noch nie außerhalb von Europa unterwegs gewesen. Zwar viel in den Österreichischen Bergen allerdings noch nie so tief in der Natur. Ist eine Tour mit 15 Bikern, organisiert von einer russischen Firma für die mein Mann einige Jahre gearbeitet hat..

Mal schaun wie es wird.

Viele Grüße


----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. Oktober 2018)

Russland klingt spannend. Vielleicht magst du ja berichten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hirnbirn (29. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Mädels,

dann will ich doch auch mal was zu mir loswerden.
Ich bin Ricarda, 29 Jahre alt. Ich habe vor 4 Jahren mit dem biken
angefangen. Ich wohne im Landkreis Rosenheim und bin auch meistens
in unseren Hausbergen unterwegs.
Bisher habe ich eine "Transalp light" hinter mir.
Letztes Jahr bin ich ganz spontan von Daheim nach Riva gefahren.
Kommendes Jahr möchte ich gerne die Albrecht Route fahren und diese Strecke ungern allein.
Wenn jemand ähnliches plant, lasst uns zusammen tun ?!
Da mein Freund der einzige in meinem Freundeskreis (war) der gern in die Berge radelt,
bin ich nun fast ausschließlich allein unterwegs und nehme das immer wieder in Angriff zu ändern.
Freunde /Freundinnen vom biken zu überzeugen hat nicht so geklappt  Hier gibts doch bestimmt 
Mädels aus der Rosenheimer Ecke?! Meldet euch doch bitte mal noch ist der Bike-Herbst doch nicht vorbei 

Bis dahin 
Ricarda


----------



## clarazetkina (17. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Name ist Elli, ich bin 29 Jahre jung und wohne in Holzkirchen, das ist ca 30 km südlich von München, also im Voralpenland unweit vom Tegernsee. Bin auch viel und meist allein in der Gegend unterwegs und würde mich freuen, auch mal in geselliger Runde zu fahren.

Würde auch sehr gerne im Sommer eine kleine Tour machen, gerne Alpencross oder eine Hüttentour, bin da ganz flexibel und freue mich über Anregungen.

Liebe Grüße, Elli


----------



## Pamela96 (13. März 2019)

Huhu,
Ich bin die Bibi und bin 22 Jahre alt komm aus der schönen Fränkischen Schweiz, fahre seit knapp einem halbe Jahr aktiv bin daher auch noch Anfängerin. Bin total süchtig - fast jede freie Minute sitze ich auf meinem Rad.


Suche im Umkreis Nürnberg/Forchheim/Bamberg ein nettes Mädel oder mehrere die mit mir eine runde biken (Enduro/Downhill) gehen... wäre auch offen für Bikeparkbesuche

Melde dich/euch, würde mich freuen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. März 2019)

Pamela96 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> Ich bin die Bibi und bin 22 alt komm aus der schönen Fränkischen Schweiz, fahre seit knapp einem halbe Jahr aktiv bin daher auch noch Anfängerin. Bin total süchtig - fast jede freie Minute sitze ich auf meinem Rad.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, willkommen hier.
Wir sind öfters in der Fränkischen oder im Nürnberger Land unterwegs (eher am Wochenende), auch wenn ich aus NM komme.


----------



## Dinisaurier (13. März 2019)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

nachdem ihr mich hier schon so lieb beraten habt, wird es Zeit, dass ich mich auch einmal vorstelle! Ich bin MTB-Neuling, bzw. möchte es werden. Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf mein Canyon, das Ende diesen Monats geliefert werden soll. Ich bin momentan im Hochsauerland (Brilon, Winterberg, Umgebung) unterwegs, falls sich da nette Mädels finden würden, würde ich mich natürlich sehr freuen! Ich bin 28 Jahre, hoffentlich nicht schon zu alt, um mit dem Sport zu beginnen  Ich bin sonst auch recht sportlich unterwegs, Ausdauer war bisher allerdings nie mein Freund - das soll sich nun ändern! Freue mich über nette Kontakte hier und spaßige Feierabend- oder Wochenendrunden. 

Liebe Grüße
Dinisaurier


----------



## Deleted 454842 (14. März 2019)

Dinisaurier schrieb:


> Ich bin 28 Jahre, hoffentlich nicht schon zu alt, um mit dem Sport zu beginnen


Ich lache mal in 33 (als Sportanfang).


----------



## MayaHirondelle (25. März 2019)

Hey Mädels,
dann stell ich mich auch mal vor:
ich bin Maya, 33, lebe in Bayreuth...bin aber beruflich extrem viel unterwegs- und hab das Bike immer dabei. 
Momentan fahre ich ein Cube Stereo, da ich mir aber einen bestimmten Rahmen kaufen und den neu aufbauen möchte, bin ich hier im Bikemarkt und dem Forum gelandet. Eigentlich war ich in meiner Heimatstadt Leipzig schon viel mit dem Rad unterwegs, dann aber durch einen blöden Unfall, diverse Umzüge und viel Arbeit irgendwie nicht mehr. Den Neuanfang hat dann ein Cube- Hardtail gemacht und später hat mich mein Freund mit dem "also mitm Rad kommt man ja überall hin, Hindernisse gibts nich!" angefixt. Nun gibts eine bunte Mischung aus der täglichen Fahrt zur Arbeit, Touren und Downhill(...in den Anfängen) mit dem Fully und was soll ich sagen? Der Hunger wird immer größer


----------



## Diana84 (15. April 2019)

Pamela96 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> Ich bin die Bibi und bin 22 Jahre alt komm aus der schönen Fränkischen Schweiz, fahre seit knapp einem halbe Jahr aktiv bin daher auch noch Anfängerin. Bin total süchtig - fast jede freie Minute sitze ich auf meinem Rad.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Bibi,
ich bin vor kurzem nach Nürnberg gezogen und habe nach einer laaaaaangen Pause wieder mit dem biken begonnen. Ich suche ebenfalls nach netten Mädels, die mit mir zusammen fahren... Auch gern Enduro oder Bikepark. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn wir uns mal treffen...


----------



## Maria89 (25. April 2019)

Hallöchen in die Gruppe,
ich will mich auch mal vorstellen
Mein Name ist Maria, ich bin 29 Jahre alt  und fange gerade erst an mit Mountainbike fahren. Kann also (fast) gar nichts
Ich bin vorher viele Jahre Rennrad gefahren und durch meinen Umzug vom Norden (Hamburg) in den Süden (Ulm) habe ich entdeckt, dass man ja auch richtig gut im Gelände fahren kann
Ich werde mir demnächst ein mtb kaufen und habe dazu noch ein paar letzte Fragen, die ich in einen anderen Thread schreiben werde  Freue mich schon viele Informationen zu lesen und wünsche euch einen schönen Tag


----------



## FranziFi (3. Mai 2019)

Hallo Mädels, 
ich möchte mich auch gerne vorstellen. Ich heiße Franzi, bin 33 Jahre alt und wohne derzeit in Karlsruhe. Aktuell besitze ich "leider" nur ein Rennrad, möchte mich aber gerne wieder ein Mountainbike zulegen, nachdem meins geklaut wurde. Daher bin hier im Forum gelandet und hoffe nun, dass ich ein paar Mädels/Jungs finde, bei denen ich mal Probe fahren kann -)) und dann hoffentlich auch mal gemeinsam eine Ausfahrt zum persönlichen Kennenlernen stattfindet 

Habt ein tolles Wochenende!
Franzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (5. Mai 2019)

Hallo Franzi   willkommen 

Bin aus Richtung PF. Probe fahren geht leider nicht, meinen Rahmen gibts nicht mehr.

Guck mal da
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/freiburg-karlsruhe-und-schwarzwald.38/
allerdings kenn ich keine Frau aus der KA-Gegend, die im Forum ist.


----------



## FranziFi (7. Mai 2019)

Hallo Mausoline, 

danke dir für deine Antwort : ) Ich wühle mich auf jeden Fall mal durchs Forum. Mal schauen, ob sich ein paar Mädels hier aus der Gegend finden.


----------



## Claudia90 (15. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
Bin Claudia 28Jahre alt fahre ca seit 2.5 Jahren Mtb. Würde mich über neue Mitfahrerinnen


----------



## Ms_Balboa (11. Juni 2019)

Moinsen! 

Ich bin Caro, 36, und fange neu an. Ich hatte mal früher n Scott Aspect, habs aber während des Studiums verkaufen müssen. 

War nun heute, jetzt, wo ich doch endlich Geld verdiene, bei Stadler und habe mich da  (von einem (Semi?) Pro MTBler) beraten lassen. Das gesamte Thema "neues Bike" passt hier wohl nicht so hin. Werde noch wühlen. 

Liebe Grüße aus dem schönen Nordwesten, 
Caro


----------



## MadSimi (31. Juli 2019)

Hi zusammen, 
ich bin neu hier und stelle mich daher auch mal kurz vor. 
Ich bin die Simi, bin 35 Jahre jung und wohne in Nürnberg.
Meistens fahre ich einfach nur hinter den Männern her und versuche da irgendwie mitzuhalten. 
Ich habe jetzt letztens ein Trailcamp mit nur Mädels besucht und festgestellt, dass es total viel Spaß macht, auch mal mit einer Gruppe Mädels zu fahren  
Jetzt habe ich mich hier mal angemeldet und hoffe, dass ich bestenfalls eine Gruppe Mädels finde, die in Nürnberg und Umgebung gerne mal biken gehen und mich noch aufnehmen würden. 
Liebe Grüße, 
Simi


----------



## PeppermintPatty (6. August 2019)

Hi Simi !  Ach wie klein ist doch das Worl Wide Web  ..der Name kommt mir doch bekannt vor, dachte ich erst... dann hab ich Dein Profilbild gesehen - und meins auch mal gleich angepasst . Zu Deinem Anliegen, Mädels aus Nürnberg zu finden bin ich ja leider keine große Hilfe. Aber viele liebe Grüße aus dem Ruhrgebiet. Petra


----------



## Perlenkette (6. August 2019)

Jaja die Bike-Welt ist [email protected]


----------



## MadSimi (7. August 2019)

PeppermintPatty schrieb:


> Hi Simi !  Ach wie klein ist doch das Worl Wide Web  ..der Name kommt mir doch bekannt vor, dachte ich erst... dann hab ich Dein Profilbild gesehen - und meins auch mal gleich angepasst . Zu Deinem Anliegen, Mädels aus Nürnberg zu finden bin ich ja leider keine große Hilfe. Aber viele liebe Grüße aus dem Ruhrgebiet. Petra


Ach wie lustig. Wo man sich halt überall trifft. Cooles Bild btw  vielleicht sehen wir uns ja bei dem ein oder anderen Camp wieder


----------



## ZRxLady401 (12. August 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin Katja, 30 Jahre alt und komme aus Brandenburg. Habe mir vor 4 Wochen mein eigenes Mountainbike (Radon ZR Lady) gekauft und habe sooo viel Spass daran  
Leider habe ich niemanden der das Hobby mit mir teilt. Vielleicht ist ja hier jemand aus dem schönen Havelland oder Umgebung?! 
Freu mich auf viele interessante Beiträge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Memmibones (20. August 2019)

Hallo,
ich bin die Neue 
Heiße Melli, bin 31 Jahre alt und wohne zusammen mit meinem Mann, unseren 2 Bulldöggchen und einem Stall von Bikes im wilden Süden, nahe Bodensee.
Ich fahre ein Nomad und ein Tues und wir sind  am miebsten im Bikepark unterwegs (Brandnertal, Lenzerheide, Serfaus, Livigno, ...). 

LG


----------



## heckenbraunelle (25. August 2019)

Hallo,

ich bin auch neu hier. Ich bin steinalt (54) riesengroß (1,88) , wohne zwischen Schwarzwald und Alb. Und fange grad mit dem Mountainbiken an.
Ich hatte zwar immer ein Bike, aber habe es eher auf Forstwegen genutzt (oder geschoben  )
Jetzt hab ich mir Fortschritt im Bereich MTB verordnet.  
Habe schon bei Euch ein wenig mitgelesen.

Viele Grüße.


----------



## Remux (27. August 2019)

Im Namen meiner Freundin sage ich mal Hallo an die anderen Damen hier im Forum 
Sie heißt Vonni, ist 30 Jahre alt und hat vor kurzem das Mountainbiken mit einen Trek Fuel Ex 8 angefangen.
Wir wohnen im schönen München und Vonni würde sich über jemanden freuen, der sie an die Hand nehmen würde um besser ins Biken reinzukommen 
Von Partner zu Partner birgt das doch oft eher Konfliktpotential 
Gerne per PN


----------



## Luna77 (5. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin auch neu hier und möchte mich gern vorstellen! 
Mein Name ist Natascha, bin 42 und wohne in der Pfalz (am Weinbiet). Ideal also fürs Biken! Das ist auch gut so, denn ich habe MTB für mich erst diesen Sommer entdeckt und bin total infiziert. Bin also Anfänger.
Viele Grüße, und ich freue mich auf Austausch und vielleicht mal zusammen fahren. 
Natascha


----------



## Ivonnche (5. Oktober 2019)

Luna77 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin auch neu hier und möchte mich gern vorstellen!
> Mein Name ist Natascha, bin 42 und wohne in der Pfalz (am Weinbiet). Ideal also fürs Biken! Das ist auch gut so, denn ich habe MTB für mich erst diesen Sommer entdeckt und bin total infiziert. Bin also Anfänger.
> Viele Grüße, und ich freue mich auf Austausch und vielleicht mal zusammen fahren.
> Natascha




Hallo Natascha, Weinbiethaus bester Bienenstich und auch schöne Trails. War erst einmal da. Obwohl es nur 45 Minuten von mir weg ist.  Lg Ivonne


----------



## Luna77 (5. Oktober 2019)

Ivonnche schrieb:


> Hallo Natascha, Weinbiethaus bester Bienenstich und auch schöne Trails. War erst einmal da. Obwohl es nur 45 Minuten von mir weg


Ja, das ist mein Übungsberg.... werde mich demnächst mal am Eiskanal versuchen .
Ich freue mich, wenn sich noch mehr Pälzer Mädels finden würden! 
Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zellnerkat (22. Februar 2020)

Hirnbirn schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> dann will ich doch auch mal was zu mir loswerden.
> Ich bin Ricarda, 29 Jahre alt. Ich habe vor 4 Jahren mit dem biken
> ...




Hallo Ricarda,

ich bin an den Wochenenden meist in Übersee und habe letztes Jahr das Biken an gefangen. Ich bin auf der Suche nach Mädels, die vllt etwas besser sind als ich, von denen ich lernen kann. Ich Enduriere gerne, werde mir dieses Jahr aber auch die Gravity Card zu legen. Vllt hast du ja mal Lust ne gemeinsame Runde zu drehen? Ich bin 27  Schreib mir einfach ne PN! VG Kathi


----------



## zellnerkat (22. Februar 2020)

Hallo Girls,

ich bin 27, fahre seit einem Jahr MTB und ich liebe es! Ich bin oft noch unsicher, da ich mir letztes Jahr in meinem noch sehr Hirnlosen Bikepark Besuchen das Schlüsselbein gebrochen hatte. Ich habe mich aber Angst-technisch schon wieder sehr gut zurück gekämpft. 
Ich komme eigentlich aus Burghausen, bin aber oft am Wochenende in Übersee am schönen Chiemsee. Ich suche in Burghauser und in Überseer Nähe nette Girls, ca in meinem Alter, mit denen man an den Wochenenden gemeinsam Naturtrails oder Bikeparks unsicher machen kann. Es wäre schön, wenn sich mehr Mädels melden, dann könnte man ja evtl. eine WhatsApp Gruppe erstellen !! 

Also Mädels: Egal ob aus Landkreis AÖ, RO, TS, SL !!!! Meldet euch! Die Bikeseason geht bald los und ne kleine Girlscrue wäre schön 

LG
Kathi


----------



## GravityGirlTrek (22. Februar 2020)

hallo zellnerkat,

deine Beschreibung liest sich super (y) auch ich bin viel mit dem Enduro oder DH-Bike unterwegs, komme allerdings aus BaWü, genauer gesagt Hohenlohe  und bin 31 jahre alt, vllt kann man sich mal verabreden.

Grüße

Kathrin

P.S.: Kommt vllt noch irgendjemand aus Hohenlohe oder Umgebung


----------



## JulezClipp (2. März 2020)

GravityGirlTrek schrieb:


> hallo zellnerkat,
> 
> deine Beschreibung liest sich super (y) auch ich bin viel mit dem Enduro oder DH-Bike unterwegs, komme allerdings aus BaWü, genauer gesagt Hohenlohe  und bin 31 jahre alt, vllt kann man sich mal verabreden.
> 
> ...



Hallo Kathrin,
ich komme aus Weinsberg.  
Ich bin 29 und seit zwei Jahren auf dem Enduro und DH-Bike unterwegs. Seit 2019 hauptsächlich im Bikepark.
Da uns nur wenige Kilometer trennen, können wir ja vielleicht zusammen fahren.
Grüßle, Julia


----------



## GravityGirlTrek (3. März 2020)

Hallo Julia, 

Soo nah und doch so fern  hahaha
Klaro, liiebend gerne.  

Grüssle 

Kathrin


----------



## coralie (4. März 2020)

Moin ihr alle, ich bin auch neu hier! 
Ich bin Coralie, 25 Jahre und aus dem hohen Norden. Bin erst Anfänger und vor kurzem durch einen Freund dazu gekommen. Deswegen freue ich mich über jegliche Infos  Bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem Bike, vielleicht könnt ihr mir da auch behilflich sein


----------



## JulezClipp (4. März 2020)

GravityGirlTrek schrieb:


> Hallo Julia,
> 
> Soo nah und doch so fern  hahaha
> Klaro, liiebend gerne.
> ...



Lust auf das Ladies Opening in Beerfelden?


----------



## LetzRoll (27. März 2020)

Hi,
Ich bin auch neu, 33 und aus München. 
Ich mag Radl fahren eigentlich nicht besonders. Natürlich fahren viele meiner Freunde MTB, aber da ich schon so viele Hobbies habe, war mir MTB auch immer zu teuer.

Nun hatte ich von 3 Wochen meine Kreuzband OP, meine Ausrede mit zu vielen Hobbies wird für ca 8 Monate keine Ausrede mehr sein und da gerade nicht so viel geht in Sachen Physio, hab ich mir nun gestern doch ein MBT bestellt. Eigentlich wollte ich bissl Rennrad fahren, aber da ich auf Adrenalin und Berge stehe, war ein MTB dann die Investition mit mehr Lebensdauer, das Rennrad würde schnell im Keller verstauben. 

Ich bin schon ganz gespannt auf mein Bike, hoffe dass es so schnell wie möglich kommt, auch wenn ich sowieso noch nicht fahren kann.

Vielleich geht sich nach Corona im Herbst irgendwas auf Anfänger-Trails zusammen 

LG


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. März 2020)

LetzRoll schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich bin auch neu, 33 und aus München.
> Ich mag Radl fahren eigentlich nicht besonders. Natürlich fahren viele meiner Freunde MTB, aber da ich schon so viele Hobbies habe, war mir MTB auch immer zu teuer.
> 
> ...


Hallo LetzRoll,
Herzlich willkommen   
Was ist es denn für ein Bike geworden?

Gruß 
Vom greenhorn


----------



## Flohmanti (27. März 2020)

LetzRoll schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich bin auch neu, 33 und aus München.
> Ich mag Radl fahren eigentlich nicht besonders. Natürlich fahren viele meiner Freunde MTB, aber da ich schon so viele Hobbies habe, war mir MTB auch immer zu teuer.
> 
> ...



Hallo LetsRoll,
auch ich heiße dich hier herzlich willkommen.
Ich finde es super, dass du dir als Motivation ein neues Bike bestellt hast. Dann haste etwas, worauf du dich freuen kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LetzRoll (27. März 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Was ist es denn für ein Bike geworden?



Nukeproof Scout 275. Hoffe es passt einigermaßen. In Zeiten von Auagangssperre kann man ja nix ausprobieren. 



Flohmanti schrieb:


> Ich finde es super, dass du dir als Motivation ein neues Bike bestellt hast. Dann haste etwas, worauf du dich freuen kannst.


Ja, das mach ich immer so. Ist aber leider keine Garantie dass es funktioniert mit dem dran bleiben. Was aber ne Garantie ist, ist dass meine Wohnung aussieht wie ein Sportgeschäft ?


----------



## Julerina (26. April 2020)

Hi!
Nachdem ich mit der Kaufberatung gestartet bin, wird es Zeit, dass ich mich hier auch einmal vorstelle.

Ich bin Julia, 32 und komme aus NRW. Während ich als Kind immer und überall auf dem Rad unterwegs war, hat sich das im Erwachsenenleben gehörig verändert und ich bin Jahre (Jahrzehnte?) lang kein Rad mehr gefahren. Über Spinning im Fitnessstudio kam ich zum Rennrad fahren, habe da aber gemerkt, dass es nicht meins ist. Festgeklickt in Rennradhaltung auf dem Spinningrad ist das eine - so in freier Wildbahn und im Straßenverkehr unterwegs zu sein das andere. Daher habe ich mein Rennrad verkauft und bin auf ein komfortables Gravel umgestiegen, ein Salsa Fargo. Zusammen mit einem Umzug in eine naturnähere Stadt erhoffe ich mir, die Freude am Fahren und die Zeit auf dem Rad wieder deutlich zu steigern. Positiver Nebeneffekt wird hoffentlich sein, dass ich mich auch wieder sicherer fühle und mir das Fahren auf dem Rad wieder „in Fleisch und Blut“ übergeht. Kopf ausschalten und genießen wäre toll!

Lieben Gruß
Julia

Edit: Heute die erste Runde mit dem Salsa gefahren. Absoluter Endorphinrausch - ich bin verliebt.


----------



## M_T_H (26. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 
bisher habe ich MTB-News vorwiegend wegen dem Bikemarkt genutzt. Ich radel schon immer sehr viel, zunächst habe ich es als Mittel zum Zweck genutzt, dann als Reisemittel und seit 2012 fahre ich MTB. Nun sind Kinder da, aber das MTB Fieber ist bei mir immer noch da und ich habe es erfolgreich weitergegeben. 
Aber genau hier komme ich zu meinem Problem. Bis die Kinder kamen hatte ich einen perfekten MTB-Partner (meinen Mann) und jetzt muss immer einer bei den Kindern bleiben und nach 4 Jahren möchte ich gerne wieder mit anderen Gleichgesinnten unterwegs sein. Am liebsten im ähnlichen Niveau S2-S3. 

Wegen Corona fahren ich momentan nur die Lechtrails bei Landsberg am Lech. Gibt es jemanden in der Umgebung der mich zwischen Lech und Ammersee begleiten möchte?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Hirnbirn (26. April 2020)

Hallo Mädels,
habe die kommende Woche Urlaub und eigentlich war eine Transalp Light zum Gardasee-Urlaub geplant, aber wir bleiben nun ja gezwungenermaßen daheim, im schönen Rosenheimer Land.
Nun würde ich gerne so viel biken wie nur geht die Woche. Habe ein All Mountain (Trails bis S2) und ein RR (gerne Touren um 150/200km - 100 reichen auch?)..
Hat jemand aus der Gegend Lust im erlaubten Maß auf ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt?

Liebe Grüße
Ricarda


----------



## Bicycle-TA (11. Mai 2020)

Hallo Bike-Freunde,
ich wollte mich mal vorstellen:
Ich bin Anja, 32Jahre alt und wohne im schönen Dresden ?
In meiner Kindheit war ich schon immer auf dem Fahrrad unterwegs und seit ich mein eignes Geld verdiene, bin ich dem MTB-Virus verfallen 
Ich bin nicht der aggressive Enduro-Fahrer sondern eher der Tourenfahrer, der auf einem schnellen und leichten Bike unbefestigte Straßen unsicher macht.
Ich schraube auch sehr gern an meinen Bikes bzw. an den meiner Freunde.

Ich hoffe in diesem Forum Gleichgesinnte zufinden?
Wie sieht es bei euch aus, schraubt ihr auch selber oder lasst ihr schrauben?

Beste Grüße, Anja


----------



## Mausoline (11. Mai 2020)

Bicycle-TA schrieb:


> ... Ich hoffe in diesem Forum Gleichgesinnte zufinden?
> Wie sieht es bei euch aus, schraubt ihr auch selber oder lasst ihr schrauben? ....



Hallo Anja  dann fang mal an das LO zu lesen,
am besten du fängst gleich mit Custom! Nerd-Geschichten mit ungewissem Ausgang an


----------



## Bicycle-TA (11. Mai 2020)

Danke für den Tip  ☺ 
Blöde Frage... was heißt LO?


----------



## Aninaj (11. Mai 2020)

LO = Ladies Only 

Und das Bike auf dem Avatar war mein erstes selbst aufgebautes Rad  Bist hier also ganz richtig!


----------



## Bicycle-TA (11. Mai 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> LO = Ladies Only



Achso, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lisasbuntewelt (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo Mädels,

ich bin schon länger bei mtb-news angemeldet wegen des Bikemarkts, aber heute zum ersten mal im Forum so richtig unterwegs. Darum möchte ich mich mal vorstellen. 
Seit über 3 Jahren bin ich dem MTB Fieber verfallen und inzwischen schreibe ich sogar einen Blog über gesunde Ernährung und Radsport. (www.lisasbuntewelt.com).

Ich fahre hauptsächlich mit dem Hardtail. Die letzten 3 Jahre habe ich auf mein Ghost Lector über 10.000 Kilometer drauf gehauen. Dann habe ich noch ein Alu Hardtail für den Winter, ein Fully (siehe Profilbild, selbst aufgebaut) und ein Rennrad.

Das Lector muss jetzt leider weichen, denn seit ein paar Tagen habe ich ein Silverback Superspeed. Ein wirklich krasses Teil. (Foto)

Ich fahre gerne, schraube gerne und lese gerne. Freue mich auf einen tollen Austausch mit euch.

Viele Grüße aus dem Schwabenländle

Lisa


----------



## Horalka (29. Juni 2020)

M_T_H schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bisher habe ich MTB-News vorwiegend wegen dem Bikemarkt genutzt. Ich radel schon immer sehr viel, zunächst habe ich es als Mittel zum Zweck genutzt, dann als Reisemittel und seit 2012 fahre ich MTB. Nun sind Kinder da, aber das MTB Fieber ist bei mir immer noch da und ich habe es erfolgreich weitergegeben.
> Aber genau hier komme ich zu meinem Problem. Bis die Kinder kamen hatte ich einen perfekten MTB-Partner (meinen Mann) und jetzt muss immer einer bei den Kindern bleiben und nach 4 Jahren möchte ich gerne wieder mit anderen Gleichgesinnten unterwegs sein. Am liebsten im ähnlichen Niveau S2-S3.
> 
> ...


Hallo ? Das gleiche Problem werde ich in paar Monaten auch haben ? hoffe werde es auch irgendwie lösen können. Komme leider nicht aus deiner Gegend, schade. Ich wünsche dir noch viel Erfolg und gute Fahrt ????


----------



## I-Dog (1. Juli 2020)

Hallo Ladys. 
Ich möchte gerne meine ganzen Downhill / MTB Sachen für einen schmalen Taler los werden, da ich sie nicht mehr benötige. Darunter Five Ten Schuhe, Schoner, Hosen, Trikots... Hat jemand Interesse? Dann gerne eine PN an mich senden. 
LG


----------



## Nupsi (9. Juli 2020)

Heidewitzka und hallo zusammen,
ich habe noch nicht mal mit dem mtb angefangen und schon bin ich hier gelandet...
Bisher fahre ich nur Motorrad. Freunde haben mich dazu ermuntert, am kommenden Montag mit in den Bikepark nach Winterberg zu kommen. Ich bin gespannt. Wie gesagt, ich bin Anfängerin. Aber wie heißt es, für ein neues Hobby ist frau nie zu alt. Und ich bin gerade mal 40!!!
Solltet ihr Tipps oder sonstige Infos für mich haben, her damit. Bin dankbar für alles, was mich weiterbringt. Habe keinen Plan wie und wo ich überhaupt anfangen soll. Von Klamotten etc. ganz zu schweigen. 
Viele Grüße aus dem Pott
die Sille


----------



## Horalka (10. Juli 2020)

Nupsi schrieb:


> Heidewitzka und hallo zusammen,
> ich habe noch nicht mal mit dem mtb angefangen und schon bin ich hier gelandet...
> Bisher fahre ich nur Motorrad. Freunde haben mich dazu ermuntert, am kommenden Montag mit in den Bikepark nach Winterberg zu kommen. Ich bin gespannt. Wie gesagt, ich bin Anfängerin. Aber wie heißt es, für ein neues Hobby ist frau nie zu alt. Und ich bin gerade mal 40!!!
> Solltet ihr Tipps oder sonstige Infos für mich haben, her damit. Bin dankbar für alles, was mich weiterbringt. Habe keinen Plan wie und wo ich überhaupt anfangen soll. Von Klamotten etc. ganz zu schweigen.
> ...


Alü. Ich glaube das alle wichtigste ist ein Fahrrad dass zu dir passt. Größe, Länge, ect.... Macht viel aus, hätte  selbst nicht gedacht bis ich mir selbst ein passendes gekauft hab. Na ja und vielleicht en Kurs wäre auch nicht schlecht? Und nichts tun wobei du kein gutes Gefühl hast, endet mit blauen Flecken oder mehr... Zwing dich nicht, hab einfach Spaß. Wenn du en schlechten Tag hast, mach einfach weniger und keine mega Rampen oder sonnst was ? Alles gute und hab viel Spaß ???


----------



## vanhelm (13. Juli 2020)

Hallo Mädels!
Ich stelle mich auch kurz vor:
Lena, 26 Jahre alt, wohnhaft am Fuße der Schwäbischen Alb (BaWü), also perfekt zum Biken!
Ich bin durch meinen Freund zum MTB fahren gekommen und habe mich in den Sport verliebt! Ich fahre erst seit diesem Jahr (dank Corona konnte ich viel üben ) und kann mir ein Leben ohne MTB nicht mehr vorstellen  in 2 Wochen steht dann auch schon der Urlaub nach Sölden an, mit Fahrtechnik-Kurs und viel viel viel Trails fahren!
Vielleicht findet sich hier noch jemand aus Reutlingen und Umgebung, damit man mal zusammen fahren kann  gerne auch schon fortgeschrittener, ich bin für alle Tipps und Hilfestellungen dankbar!

Achja, ich fahre ein Cube Sting WLS 140 aus dem Jahr 2015. Ich habe mir für den Anfang ein gebrauchtes, kaum genutztes Bike geholt...

Liebe Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_on_Centurion (14. Juli 2020)

Nupsi schrieb:


> Solltet ihr Tipps oder sonstige Infos für mich haben, her damit. Bin dankbar für alles, was mich weiterbringt. Habe keinen Plan wie und wo ich überhaupt anfangen soll.


Ich hätte da noch einen (Kopf)Tipp für dich, da du ja anscheinend das erste Mal in einem Bikeparkt bist.
Als Anfängerin wirst du wahrscheinlich zu den langsameren Fahrern zählen. Aber lass dich da nicht stressen, wenn andere hinter dir schnell auffahren. Fast alle haben da kein Problem damit, wenn jemand langsamer unterwegs ist, einfach bei der nächsten Gelegenheit vorbeilassen und anschließen wieder konzentriert weiter.


----------



## PrincessMargot (15. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

me back! Ich war hier vor vielen Jahren schon mal unterwegs (leider erinnere ich mich nicht mehr an meinen Forumsnamen, habe eine neue Mailadresse und vermutlich bin ich einfach vergesslich).
Fahren tue ich aber immernoch das gleiche Rennrad wie damals (Trek Madone 5.2 Baujahr 2009), und fast das gleiche MTB (Cannondale - Lexi... etwas jüngeres BJ als 2009 da Rahmentausch). Und dann wäre da noch eine Stadschlampe (Cycles Concept total cool noch mit einer HS33) und wenn gerade frei das BMX vom Gatten über den Pumptrack (oder das vom Kind... passen beide gleich schlecht... ist beides wie Balkon ohne Geländer).
Grundsätzlich fahre ich gerne alles was sich fahren lässt, nicht zu technisch, aber Auch nicht nur Waldautobahn. Und lieber bergAUF als bergAB, … und wenn mir ein Baum in den Weg springt muss er leider sterben. 

Name: Myri
Ort des Baumsterbens: Mutzig (Elsass)
Ganz alleine bin ich auch nicht. Hier im Forum geistert noch mein Mann rum. Meine Kinder sind jetzt Auch im bikefähigen Alter und mit 16" bzw. 20" unterwegs. NOCH komme ich ihnen hinterher (ausserdem habe ich einen Führerschein und somit den Shuttleservice zu Pumptracks und Skateparks.)
Ausserdem bewohnen noch 7 Hühner den Garten (eins davon war so freundlich mir seinen Namen als Nickname zu leihen, denn mein eigener Name war schon weg). 

Wenn gerad keine Bäume sterben (ich nicht Rad fahre) spinne ich (ja so richtig mit Spinnrad, hat ja auch ein Pedal zum treten), oder ich stricke, oder nähe oder ich bin im Garten am buddeln (dank Corona wohnen dieses Jahr >80 Tomatenpflanzen bei uns) oder ich bin auf der Suche nach Eiern, die meine Hühner verstecken. 
Und einmal in der Woche trainiere ich eine Gruppe von 15 Jungs und einem Mädel ... nein nicht Fussball... Leichtathletik. 

Viele Grüsse MJ


----------



## Zaknafein (22. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

möchte mich auch mal vorstellen. Bin (fast) 35 Jahre jung, ursprünglich aus Berlin, jetzt aber in Franken daheim. Vor 4 Monaten hab ich wieder mit dem Radfahren angefangen, nachdem ich vor bald 7 Jahren mit dem Schlittenhundesport (und damit Radfahren) aufgehört hab. Der Wunsch kam auf nachdem wir näher zur Arbeit gezogen sind mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren. Wegen ein wenige mangelnder Fitness und Duschmöglichkeiten auf Arbeit ist es ein E-Bike geworden. Nach 3 Monaten zog denn auch ein sog. Biobike (darf man die so nennen? Klebt ja kein Siegel drauf....) ein, ein Bulls Cooperhead.

Daneben wohnen bei uns noch 3 Hunde, und ein paar Kaninchen.



PrincessMargot schrieb:


> spinne ich (ja so richtig mit Spinnrad, hat ja auch ein Pedal zum treten)



Das ist cool. Ist das schwierig zu lernen? Beim Schäfer liegt die Wolle leider so ungewollt rum, da kam ich auf den Gedanken...


----------



## PrincessMargot (27. Juli 2020)

Zaknafein schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> möchte mich auch mal vorstellen. Bin (fast) 35 Jahre jung, ursprünglich aus Berlin, jetzt aber in Franken daheim. Vor 4 Monaten hab ich wieder mit dem Radfahren angefangen, nachdem ich vor bald 7 Jahren mit dem Schlittenhundesport (und damit Radfahren) aufgehört hab. Der Wunsch kam auf nachdem wir näher zur Arbeit gezogen sind mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren. Wegen ein wenige mangelnder Fitness und Duschmöglichkeiten auf Arbeit ist es ein E-Bike geworden. Nach 3 Monaten zog denn auch ein sog. Biobike (darf man die so nennen? Klebt ja kein Siegel drauf....) ein, ein Bulls Cooperhead.
> 
> ...


Gar nicht schwer. In Deutschland gibt es mittlerweile an jeder Ecke Schnupperkurse. Wenn du mehr wissen magst schreib mit Mal eine PN...ich denke das ist hier zuviel offtopic


----------



## ccolvin (6. September 2020)

Hello Ladies, 
Ich bin Christine, 28 Jahre alt, komme aus Amerika (NY & PA) aber wohne zurzeit in Hessen. ?

Please excuse my terrible German and any grammatical errors ?

Ich fahre gerne Rennrad aber wurde vor ca. 3 Jahre mit Pulmonale Hypertonie (PH) diagnostiziert - eine chronische Erkrankung der Lunge und Herz. Leider muss ich mich sehr bremsen da ich mein Puls nicht in die Höhe treiben soll. Ich habe mein Leben lang Sport gemacht - sei es Skifahren, Crosslauf, Fußballspielen und andere Sportarten. Radfahren macht echt Spaß aber es ist schwierig jemanden zu finden, der mit mir fährt, da ich etwas langsamer fahren muss bzw. manchmal nicht anders kann. Berge und Steigung machen mir auch Probleme, da ich durch die PH einfach weniger Lungenfunktion habe. Dennoch habe ich es geschafft durch Radfahren und Training meine Lungenfunktion zu bessern. 

This is one of my current bikes (I'm a bike junkie): 


 

Wurde ich aber gerne Verkaufen, falls jemand Interesse hat. BMC Granfondo (Carbon), RH 51 (leider ein bisschen zu groß für mich - ich bin 156 cm), unfallfrei, ca. 3000 km Laufleistung. 

LG
Christine


----------



## RedWine (9. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen!
Weil dieses Jahr ja alles ein bisschen anders ist, bin ich mit 25 zurück auf's Rad gekommen. Nachdem Mountainbikes bei uns in der Family früher immer dazu gehört haben, war 'mein Sport' die letzten 10 Jahre einfach das Ski fahren. Wenn man dann auch noch aus Bonn kommt, dann frisst das schnell alle Urlaubstage und jegliches Budget. Auch so ein Sport, wo man in Ausrüstung und Technikkram so wunderbar viel Geld versenken kann ...  Daher bin ich als auch meine Ausrüstung irgendwie auf Stand 2005 bis 2010 hängen geblieben ... Das was ich damals getrieben habe würde man wohl Cross Country nenne, so mit Hardtail, Clicks und engem Jersey.
Aber irgendwie hat mit das MTB Thema nie ganz los gelassen, und wo sich nun immer mehr Skigebiete und Bike Parks überschneiden juckt es mich doch schon lange in den Füßen zurück zu kommen. Wie der Zufall es will, ausgerechnet diesen Herbst hab ich auch noch ein altes, aber wenig gebrauchtes, Rad vermacht bekommen. Papa musste Platz in der Garage schaffen, also nenne ich nun ein Specialized S-Works Epic von 2004 mein eigen - offiziell mein erstes Fully. Da werd ich noch ein bisschen Arbeit rein stecken müssen, aber nach dem wir nun schon so einige Kilometer am Rhein und im Siebengebirge zusammen verbracht haben bin ich angefixt. Langweilig wird mir diesen Winter also hoffentlich nicht!
Meine Fahrtechnik braucht aber auch ganz bestimmt ein Update, daher peile ich für's Frühjahr mal einen (Wieder-)Einsteiger Kurs oder Coaching im Bike Park an. Früher war ich auf dem Bike oft eher Kategorie Angsthase, aber nachdem ich das auf Ski ganz gut überwinden konnte habe ich irgendwie Hoffnung.

Also, das große Ziel heißt: Endlich Bikepark! Gefühlt hab ich 'damals' den Umstieg vom Wald in den Park verpasst ... geht's da noch wem so?

Ansonsten, liebe Grüße an alle anderen Mädels hier!
LG, die Wino


----------



## sandra_runner (25. Dezember 2020)

Hi ich bin Sandra aus Stuttgart. Ich liebe es auf Mountainbikestrecken oder durch den Wald zu fahren. Ab und an wechsele ich aber auch gerne mal mein Rad und mache große Tagestouren in Richtung Schwäbische Alb. Bin sehr gespannt auf eure Tipps und Tricks


----------



## Spresso (16. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
wird Zeit, mich hier auch mal vorzustellen. Ich bin zwar schon länger dabei aber nicht wirklich sehr aktiv.
Ich bin Sabine aus der Nähe von München und radeln in allen Varianten ist meine große Leidenschaft.
Ich glaube zwar, ich bin nicht so (im positiven Sinne) verrückt unterwegs wie viele von euch hier, für krasses Downhill fehlt mir einfach der Mut, aber ich bügel mit wachsender Begeisterung mit meinem Hardtail durchs Voralpenland. Waldautobahnen, auch mal ein paar leichte Singlettrails, mein altes Fully war da fehlt am Platz, deswegen ist letztes Jahr ein XC-Hardtail von Cube hier eingezogen.
Ansonsten schraub ich ganz gern an unseren Rädern (habe auch noch ein Fazua-Gravel und ein Trekkingrad) und hoffe, dass meine Jungs (9,12) noch mehr Spaß am Biken entwickeln als zur Zeit 😅.
Ansonsten lese ich ganz gern hier mit und lerne immer wieder neues.

Viele Grüße
Sabine


----------



## tombrider (11. Oktober 2021)

Nummer15 schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> dann will ich mich hier einreihen und kurz vorstellen:
> Madlen ist mein Name, bin 30 Jahre jung und wohne im Speckgürtel Berlins. Ich spiele Basketball in der Berliner Oberliga und fahre nebenbei leidenschaftlich gern Rad (guter Ersatz zum elendigen Ausdauertraining). Biken ist auch eindeutig besser für die Knie als Joggen. Im März endet meine diesjährige Saison und ich kann mich wieder voll auf's Radfahren konzentrieren.
> ...



Hallo Madlen! Ich fahre mit ein paar Leuten übermorgen 14 Uhr im Speckgürtel. Siehe "Potsdam Feierabendtouren"-Thread. Du kannst gerne mitfahren! Grüße, tombrider


----------



## Sicklinde (27. Februar 2022)

Hallihallo, ich heiße Chrissy, bin 38 und komm aus dem schönen Rems-Murr-Kreis 😃 Bin viel und gerne in den Bikeparks in und um Deutschland unterwegs, kann aber gut und gerne mal nen Tag aufm Pumptrack verbringen und seit ich noch meinen motorisierten Gefährten habe, bin ich neuerdings auch Fan von Touren. Leider bin ich da oft allein unterwegs, was mir zwar nichts ausmacht, aber wäre natürlich super auf diesem Wege ein paar Gleichgesinnte kennenzulernen, die gerne mal mit auf Tour oder nen Bikeparktrip gehen oder wo ich mich anschließen kann 😊 Liebe Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stella- (5. April 2022)

Hallo ich bin 30 Jahre und aus Karlsruhe. 

Vor 2 Jahren habe ich es endlich gewagt das erste Mal auf einem MTB zu sitzen. Und zwar bei einem Anfänger-Fahrtechnikkurs im Bikepark. 

Ich habe mich sofort verliebt 😍 

Wegen Corona und privater Angelegenheiten konnte ich in der Zwischenzeit leider nur 5-6 Mal einen Bikepark besuchen. 

Deshalb möchte ich dieses Jahr zu meinem MTB Bikepark Jahr erklären 😄

Ich will am 16.4. nochmal einen Anfängerkurs in Beerfelden besuchen da meine Technik doch extrem gelitten hat und ich mich kaum noch an etwas erinnern kann vom Kurs von vor 2 Jahren. 

Ich würde sehr gerne Kontakte zu anderen Frauen knüpfen die ebenfalls neu auf dem Gebiet sind und mit mir die Welt des MTB und der Bikeparks erkunden will/wollen 😊


----------



## Vera_NL (23. Mai 2022)

Hallo Mädels! 



Meine Name ist Vera, ich bin 27 Jahre und wohne in Ennepetal, Ennepe-Ruhr-Kreis (NRW). Ursprünglich komme ich aus Holland, Entschuldigung schonmal wenn da ein Paar Fehler drin sind 

Ich bin nach Deutschland umgezogen für die Liebe… Ich habe mein Freund im Sommer 2020 kenngelernt und bin dann in Januar 2021 umgezogen nach Ennepetal.

Sein Sohn von 14 und Neffe von 16 sind oft im Bikepark Winterberg, Willingen und immer auf hometrails zu finden. Mein Freund kommt auch gut den Berg runter. Ich als Holländerin, kann ziemlich gut Fahrrad fahren, natürlich… doch habe ich mich richtig erschrocken, wie ich hier das erste Mal, ein Berg runter gefahren bin. Das ist doch echt ein unterschied mit Holland und unsere flache Fahrradwegen. Also, ich kann schon sagen das ich ein echte Anfänger bin. 

Gestern habe ich mich für das erste mal (ich bin jetzt erst 2 mal gefahren, in Willingen und Winterberg) auf die fresse gelegt, weiterhin nichts passiert, nur erschrocken… Aber dachte mir dann: ‚‘vielleicht muss ich mir doch mal eine ladies gruppe finden oder zusammen suchen, wo ich mal mit fahren kann, anstatt hinter die Jungs zu fahren und mich zu legen. Ich werde vielleicht auch mal an einen Bike Kurse teilnehmen 

Ich fahre ein Giant Reign SX aus 2014 für Trails/Bikeparks und ein Decathlon e-Bike (Rockrider) für Touren.

Ich werde mich freuen, wenn hier in der Nähe, auch Mädels sind, die mal bock haben zusammen zu üben und ein Paar strecken an zu gucken!


----------



## kathi1 (1. August 2022)

Servus, Kathrin, 28, aus Wien 
Seit einem Jahr am Mountainbiken, mit XC Hardtail unterwegs.
Immer motiviert für längere Touren, und Trails (S1/S2).
Freu mich, wenn hier auch jemand motivierter aus der Region ist, der gerne mal zum Feierabend oder Wochenende unterwegs ist!


----------



## Aninaj (1. August 2022)

Hi Kathrin,

Willkommen im Forum. Aber sage mal, was ist denn ein CX HT? (CX steht normaler Weise für Cyclocross - also was mit Rennlenker und dünnen Reifen). Oder ist das ein Vertipper und soll eigentlich XC (Cross Country) heißen? 

Wie auch immer, so lange du Spaß hast ist alles super 👍🏻


----------



## kathi1 (1. August 2022)

Ah ja Vertipper, XC  natürlich!


----------

